# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ինչո՞ւ լինել լավը, եթե Աստված չկա

## Jarre

Աստծուն հավատացողները հավանաբար մտածում են, որ մարդ իր բարոյականությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ չկա Աստված, չկա բարոյականություն։ Եթե չկա Աստված, ապա կարելի է անել ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ բան։

Ավելին, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր եթե իմանան, որ Աստված վերևից իրանց չի նայում ու ահեղ ատյանի օրը իրանց սամասուդ չի անելու, էսօր մեծ սիրով կզբաղվեն դաժանությամբ։ Հիմնական պատճառը, որ առայժմ նրանց ետ է պահում դրանից դա Աստծու հանդեպ հավատն է։

Շատերը մեջ են բերում ՝ «եթե չկա Աստված, ապա ամեն բան թույլատրելի է» խոսքերը, որոնք հնչում են Դոստոևսկու «Կարամազով եղբարներ» վեպի Իվան Կարամազովի շուրթերից։ (մեր մեջ ասած, ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, Դոստոևսկին այդպես է մտածել, թե ոչ։ Բայց դե այս թեմայի կոնտեքստում դա այդքան էլ կարևոր չեմ համարում)։

Իսկ աթեիստները կամ կրոնի հանդեպ այլ տեսակետ ունեցող մարդիկ ունեն բազմաթիվ այլ պատճառներ լինելու լավը և օգտակար լինել իրենց շրջապատող աշխարհին և մարդկությանը։

-----------

Ի՞նչ տեսակետ ունես այս հարցի մասին դու։

Ահա որոշ հարցեր, որոնք իմ կարծիքով քեզ մոտ կարող են առաջացնել հետաքրքիր մտքեր։

Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը։
Հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Աստծու։
Աստծուն չհավատացողը կարո՞ղ է հավատացյալից ավելի լավը լինել։
Կարելի՞ է բարի լինել Առանց աստծու։ Կամ ՝ ինչո՞ւ լինել բարի, եթե չկա Աստված։
Ինչո՞ւ մարդկանց մեծ մասը որոշ հարցերում ունեն բարոյականության նույն զգացումը (օրինակ ՝ մարդասպանությունը, բռնաբարությունը, գողությունը վատ բաներ են։ Սովածին հաց տալը, հիվանդին բուժելը, հաշմանդամին օգնելը լավ բաներ են)։

Հասկանում եմ որ իմ օգտագործած «լավ», «բարոյականություն», «հավատացյալ», «չհավատացող» բառերը շատ ընդհանուր են և ոչ կոնկրետ, իսկ վերջին հարցերն էլ վիճելի (կա իրավիճակ, երբ մարդասպանությունը կարող ենք գնահատել, ոչ միայն որպես լավ բան, այլև որպես արժանիք։ Կա դեպք, երբ մարդուն չօգնելը դա հենց առաջին օգնությունն է, քանի որ հնարավորություն ենք տալիս նրան ինքնուրույն գտնել ելք և պայքարել իր կյանքի համար)։ Բայց ես այս ամենը գրել եմ հուսալով, որ ասելիքս հասկանալի է։

----------

Ambrosine (21.11.2012), aragats (21.11.2012), Arpine (21.11.2012), erexa (21.11.2012), GriFFin (31.07.2014), Mephistopheles (26.11.2012), Moonwalker (21.11.2012), Sambitbaba (21.11.2012), Smokie (21.11.2012), Tig (21.11.2012), Աթեիստ (21.11.2012), Գաղթական (13.09.2016), Հայկօ (21.11.2012), Ձայնալար (21.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2012), Ուլուանա (21.11.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստծուն հավատացողները հավանաբար մտածում են, որ մարդ իր բարոյականությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ չկա Աստված, չկա բարոյականություն։ Եթե չկա Աստված, ապա կարելի է անել ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ բան։
> 
> Ավելին, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր եթե իմանան, որ Աստված վերևից իրանց չի նայում ու ահեղ ատյանի օրը իրանց սամասուդ չի անելու, էսօր մեծ սիրով կզբաղվեն դաժանությամբ։ Հիմնական պատճառը, որ առայժմ նրանց ետ է պահում դրանից դա Աստծու հանդեպ *հավատն է*։
> 
> Շատերը մեջ են բերում ՝ «եթե չկա Աստված, ապա ամեն բան թույլատրելի է» խոսքերը, որոնք հնչում են Դոստոևսկու «Կարամազով եղբարներ» վեպի Իվան Կարամազովի շուրթերից։ (մեր մեջ ասած, ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, Դոստոևսկին այդպես է մտածել, թե ոչ։ Բայց դե այս թեմայի կոնտեքստում դա այդքան էլ կարևոր չեմ համարում)։
> 
> Իսկ աթեիստները կամ կրոնի հանդեպ այլ տեսակետ ունեցող մարդիկ ունեն բազմաթիվ այլ պատճառներ լինելու լավը և օգտակար լինել իրենց շրջապատող աշխարհին և մարդկությանը։
> 
> -----------
> ...



Հիմնական պատճառը իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե հավատնա, որը նրանց հետա պահում վատ արարքներից, այլ Աստծո նկատմամբ վախը: Ցանկացած հավատացյալ իմ կարծիքով իր կյանքը ապրումա վախի մեջ մինչև կյանքի վերջ:




> Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը։


Վախի ազդեցության տակ հավատացյալ մարդ կարա և շատ լավը լինի, և շատ վատը:




> Հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Աստծու։


ԻՄՀԿ Աստծո հետ «լինողների» մեջ վատ մարդիկ շատ ավելին են: Աստված մի տեսակ զսպաշապիկ ոնց որ լինի իրեն հավատացողների համար:




> Աստծուն չհավատացողը կարո՞ղ է հավատացյալից ավելի լավը լինել։


Երկու դեպքն էլ հնարավոր են:




> Կարելի՞ է բարի լինել Առանց աստծու։ Կամ ՝ ինչո՞ւ լինել բարի, եթե չկա Աստված։


Ես չեմ տեսնում կապը Աստծո ու բարության մեջ:




> Ինչո՞ւ մարդկանց մեծ մասը որոշ հարցերում ունեն բարոյականության նույն զգացումը (օրինակ ՝ մարդասպանությունը, բռնաբարությունը, գողությունը վատ բաներ են։ Սովածին հաց տալը, հիվանդին բուժելը, հաշմանդամին օգնելը լավ բաներ են)։


Որպես default ԻՄՀԿ կյանքի միջավայր, հասարակություն, շրջապատ, բնավորություն:

----------

Jarre (21.11.2012), Տրիբուն (23.11.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Ինչո՞ւ մարդկանց մեծ մասը որոշ հարցերում ունեն բարոյականության նույն զգացումը (օրինակ ՝ մարդասպանությունը, բռնաբարությունը, գողությունը վատ բաներ են։ Սովածին հաց տալը, հիվանդին բուժելը, հաշմանդամին օգնելը լավ բաներ են)։


Ինչո՞ւ շների մեծ մասը ունեն հավատարմության զգացում, իսկ նապաստակները չունեն:
Մարդու բնույթն է, Աստված կապ չունի: Կամ ունի, բայց միայն սկզբնական, էդ բնույթի ստեղծման մակարդակով, հետագայում Աստծո լինել չլինելը (իմա. Աստծո գոյությունն ընդունել, չընդունելը) էական ազդեցություն չունի:
Լավ մարդը լավն է անկախ հավատից, վատը, էլի անկախ հավատից՝ վատն է: Ուղղակի լավ մարդը, երբ որ նաև հավատացյալ է լինում, ավելի լավն է դառնում, բայց ի վնաս իրեն, ավելի խոցելի է դառնում: Վատը՝ վատ էլ մնում է:

----------

Freeman (21.11.2012), GriFFin (31.07.2014), Jarre (21.11.2012), Sambitbaba (21.11.2012), Tig (21.11.2012), Գաղթական (13.09.2016), Մուշու (03.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2012), Ուլուանա (21.11.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

Jarre  ջան,  հույսով  եմ  այս  առակը  պատասխանում  է  քո  մի  քանի  հարցերին:

-Ես արդեն մահացե՞լ եմ, -հարցրեց մարդը:
-Այո, - գլխով արեց դեմիուրգ Շամբամբուկլին, -չկտրվելով հաստափոր գրքի ընթերցումից,-մահացել ես, անկասկած:
Մարդն անվստահ մի ոտքից մյուսին հենվեց:
-Եվ ի՞նչ է լինելու հիմա:
Դեմիուրգը նրա վրա հպանցիկ հայացք նետեց ու նորից նայեց իր գրքին:
-Հիմա գնալու ես այնտեղ,-ու առանց նայելու ցույց տվեց մի անշուք դուռ,-Կամ էլ այնտեղ,- նրա մատն ուղղվեց մի այլ անշուք դռան կողմ:
-Իսկ ինչ է այնտեղ,-հարցրեց մարդը:
-Դժոխքը,-պատասխանեց Շամբամբուկլին,- Կամ էլ դրախտը: Ըստ հանգամանքների:
-Իսկ… ես ո՞ւր գնամ:
-Ինքդ չգիտե՞ս:
-Դե-ե, ի՞նչ իմանամ ուր, երևի ըստ մի գործերի…
-Հըմ,-Շամբաբուկլին մատը պահած էջերի արանքում՝ գիրքը ծալեց, և վերջապես նայեց մարդուն:
-Ըստ գործերի՞ ասում ես:
-Դե այո, բա էլ ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս:
-Դե լավ, լավ,-Շամբաբուկլին բացեց գիրքն ու սկսեց բարձարձայն կարդալ,-Այստեղ ասվում է, որ տասներկու տարեկանում, դու մի տարեց կնոջ օգնել ես փողոցն անցնել, եղե՞լ է:
-Եղել է,-գլխով արեց մարդը:
-Դա լա՞վ գործ է, թե՞ վատ:
-Իհարկե՝ լավ:
-Հիմա տեսնենք…-Շամբամբուկլին շրջեց էջը,-Հինգ րոպե հետո այդ կինն ընկավ տրամվայի տակ մյուս փողոցում: Եթե դու նրան չօգնեիր, տրամվայն ավելի շուտ կանցներ և կինը դեռ տաս  տարի կապրեր: Դե ի՞նչ:
Մարդը ապշահար թարթում էր աչքերը:
-Կամ սա,- Շամբամբուկլին բացեց գիրքն այլ էջում,-Քսաներեք տարեկանում դու ընկերներիդ հետ մասնակցել ես մի խումբ մարդկանց դաժանաբար ծեծելուն:
-Բայց նրանք առաջինը հարձակվեցին:
-Ինձ մոտ այլ կերպ է գրված,-հակադարձեց դեմիուրգը,- Եվ, ի դեպ, հարբածությունը մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք չի կարող լինել: Մի խոսքով, դու անտեղի կոտրեցիր մի տասնյոթ տարեկան տղայի քիթն ու երկու մատները: Դա լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ:
Մարդը լուռ էր…
-Դրանից հետո տղան այլևս չէր կարող ջութակ նվագել, չնայած որ մեծ հույսեր էին կապում նրա հետ: Դու վերջ դրեցիր նրա կարիերային:
-Ես չէի ուզում,-քրթմնջաց մարդը:
-Բնականաբար,- համաձայնեց Շամբամբուկլին,- ի դեպ, տղան մանկուց ատում էր ջութակը: Ձեր հանդիպումից հետո նա որոշեց զբաղվել բռնցքամարտով, որ կարողանա պաշտպանել իրեն և ի վերջո դարձավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն: Շարունակե՞նք:
Շամբամբուկլին մի քանի էջ թերթեց.
-Բռնաբարություն. լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ:
-Բայց, ախր ես…
-Այդ երեխան դարձավ հիանալի բժիշկ և հարյուրավոր կյանքեր փրկեց, լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ:
-Դե, երևի…
-Այդ կյանքերից մեկը մանիակ-հանցագործ էր, լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ:
-Բայց…
-Իսկ մանիակը հետո սպանեց հղի կնոջ, որ կարող էր դառնալ մեծ գիտնականի մայր: Լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ:
-Դե…
-Այդ մեծ գիտնականը, եթե ծնվեր, ստեղծելու էր այնպիսի ռումբ, որ կայրեր մոլորակի կեսը:
-Բայց ես չէի´ կարող այդ ամենն իմանալ, -գոչեց մարդը:
-Բնականաբար,-համաձայնեց դեմիուրգը,-Կամ էլ, ահա սա, 246-րդ էջում՝ դու տրորել ես թիթեռնիկի:
-Իսկ դրանի՞ց ինչ է եղել:
Դեմիուրգը լուռ բացեց գիրքն ու մարդուն մատնացույց արեց  գրվածը: Մարդը կարդաց ու փշաքաղվեց, մազերը բիզ-բիզ եղան:
-Սարսափելի է-շշնջաց նա:
-Իսկ, եթե դու չտրորեիր՝ կլիներ սա,- ու ցույց տվեց մի այլ պարբերություն:
-Ստացվում է, որ ես… աշխա՞րհն եմ փրկել:
-Այո, չորս անգամ, -հաստատեց Շամբամբուկլին,-թիթեռին տրորելով, ծերուկին հրելով, դավաճանելով ընկերոջը և ծեր կնոջից դրամապանակ թռցնելով: Նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը գտնվում էր անդունդի եզրին և քո ջանքերի շնորհիվ դուրս եկավ այդ վիճակից:
-Իսկ,- մարդը մի պահ վարանեց,- …այդ կործանման եզրին, էլի ե՞ս…
-Այո, այո դու, մի կասկածիր: Երկու անգամ: Երբ կերակրեցիր անտուն փիսիկին և փրկեցիր խեղդվողին:
Մարդու ծնկները թուլացան, նստեց հատակին…
-Ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում,-հեծկլտաց նա,-Այն ինչ ես արել եմ կյանքիս ընթացքում… ինչով հպարտացել ու ինչից ամաչել եմ… ամեն ինչ հակառակն է, թարս, ոչ այնպես, ինչպես մենք ենք հասկանում:
-Այ, դրա համար է որ միանգամայն անարդարացի կլիներ քեզ դատել ըստ քո գործերի,-ուսուցանող տոնով ասաց Շամբամբուկլին,- այլ բան է՝ ցանկությունները… բայց այստեղ դու ինքդ ես քո դատավորը:
Նա փակեց գիրքն ու դրեց պահարանում, դրա նման բազում գրքերի կողքին:
-Մի խոսքով, երբ որոշես, թե ուր ես գնալու, բաց արա համապատասխան դուռը: Իսկ ես դեռ շատ գործեր ունեմ:
Մարդը բարձրացրեց լացից կարմրած աչքերը:
-Բայց ես չիմացա, թե դրանցից որն է տանում դրախտ, իսկ որը՝ դժոխք:
-Դա կախված է նրանից, թե դու ինչ կընտրես,-պատասխանեց Շամբամբուկլին:

----------

Alen86 (18.06.2014), Ambrosine (21.11.2012), aragats (21.11.2012), Chilly (21.11.2012), Jarre (21.11.2012), Quyr Qery (22.11.2012), Sambitbaba (21.11.2012), Smokie (21.11.2012), Tig (21.11.2012), Արէա (21.11.2012), Գաղթական (13.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2012), Ռեյ սամա (03.08.2014)

----------


## Tig

Սելավի ջան, իհարկե շատ ընտիր առակ է, բայց առարկայական լավն ու վատը ճիշտ չի գնահատել նրա հետևանքով: Այո, զուտ գլոբալ մակարդակով չկա լավ կամ վատ հասկացություն:
Ինչպես Արէան արդեն ասեց` սա բնույթի, ավելի ճիշտ էության հարց է: Ես այն եմ ինչ էմ: Մարդ լավն է կամ վատը անկախ Աստծո գոյությունից, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ լավը ավելի լավ է քան վատը: Ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ու դերն ունի: Սա ընդհանրացված տեսանկյունից:

Բայց Ժառի հարցը հոգեբանական խնդրին է վերաբերում: Ամենամեծ խնդիրը հենց սանձելու խնդիրն է: Ամեն մի մարդ իր որոշակի զարգացման փուլում ունի այս կամ այն հարցում սանձված լինելու կարիք, որի դերը որոշների համար կարող է կատարել հավատքը, կրոնը, կան դրա բացակայություն, որոշների համար օրենքը կամ անօրինությունը որոշների համար պատժելիությունը կամ անպատժելիությունը, որոշների համար հասարակական կարծիքը կամ դրա վրա թքած ունենալու մոլուծքը, որոշների համար կարծրատիպերը կամ դրանց բացակայությունը, որոշների համար մի այլ անհավանական երևույթ... Այդ փուլը անցնելուց հետո հավատը, կրոնը, օրենքը և այլն կորցնում են իրենց նշանակությունը տվյալ անձի համար: Ու սխալ է ասել, որ այս կամ այն երևույթի գոյությունը լավ է կամ վատ: Պետք է ասել, սա տվյալ անձի համար պետքական է, իսկ մյուսի համար արդեն անպետք:

----------

Jarre (21.11.2012), Sambitbaba (21.11.2012), Smokie (21.11.2012), Արէա (21.11.2012), Գաղթական (13.09.2016), Սելավի (21.11.2012), Տրիբուն (23.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Բարությունը ոչ մի այլ բանով չի կարող պայմանավորված լինել, բացի այն կրող մարդու անձով: Եթե առաջանում է հետևյալ դատողությունը՝ «բարի եմ, որովհետև...», ուրեմն խոսքը իրական բարության մասին չի, ինչպես և խոսք չի կարող գնալ իսկական սիրո մասին, եթե կա այդ նույն «որովհետև»-ը: Կան բաներ, որոնց իսկականությունը դրանց անպատճառաբանվածությամբ է որոշվում:
Եվ Աստծո հարցն էլ այս թեմայում բացառություն չի: Եթե մարդ պիտի բարի լինի, որովհետև վերևից մեկը իրեն հետևում է, ուրեմն դա ընդամենը էպիզոդային դեր է, որն ինքը կատարում է՝ իր իրական դեմքի վրա քաշած դիմակի տակից:
Իսկ «ինչու լինել բարի» հարցը կարելի է շարունակել նույն տրամաբանությամբ «ինչու սիրել», «ինչու օգնել», «ինչու հարգել», «ինչու արարել» և վերջապես՝ «ինչու լինել մարդ» հարցերով:
Եթե այլընտրանքը կենդանին է կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ անասունը, ապա ես գոհ եմ իմ ընտրությունից:  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (21.11.2012), Micke (12.09.2016), Quyr Qery (22.11.2012), Sambitbaba (21.11.2012), shatboyov (21.11.2012), Smokie (21.11.2012), Գաղթական (13.09.2016), Դավիթ (23.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.11.2012), Ուլուանա (21.11.2012), Սելավի (21.11.2012), Տրիբուն (21.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Առանց Աստծո գոյությունը իմաստազրկվում է: 
Եթե չկա Աստված ապա այն ամենը ինչը որ կա պատահականության արդյունք է: Պատկերացրեք այն երեխայի հոգեվիճակը, այն մարդու հոգեվիճակը ում ասում են` դու պատահականության արդյունք ես, քեզ չեն պլանավորել, դու պատահական ծնվեցիր ու քեզ հանձնեցին մանկատուն:
Եթե ամեն ինչ պատահականություն է, չկա շարունակություն, ապա ամեն ինչ իմաստազրկվում է, ապրելու իմաստը կորցրած մարդը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ է, եթե մարդը ընդամենը մատերիա է ապա նա պարզապես ոչինչ է:
Եթե մարդուն ասես դու ոչինչ ես ապա էտպիսի մարդը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ է:

----------

Sambitbaba (21.11.2012), Գաղթական (17.09.2016), հովարս (11.09.2016), Նետ (21.11.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Առանց Աստծո գոյությունը իմաստազրկվում է: 
> Եթե չկա Աստված ապա այն ամենը ինչը որ կա պատահականության արդյունք է: Պատկերացրեք այն երեխայի հոգեվիճակը, այն մարդու հոգեվիճակը ում ասում են` դու պատահականության արդյունք ես, քեզ չեն պլանավորել, դու պատահական ծնվեցիր ու քեզ հանձնեցին մանկատուն:
> Եթե ամեն ինչ պատահականություն է, չկա շարունակություն, ապա ամեն ինչ իմաստազրկվում է, ապրելու իմաստը կորցրած մարդը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ է, եթե մարդը ընդամենը մատերիա է ապա նա պարզապես ոչինչ է:
> Եթե մարդուն ասես դու ոչինչ ես ապա էտպիսի մարդը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ է:


Չամիչ ջան մի քիչ խտացնում ես գույները...
Պատահականությունը, չպլանավորված լինելը դեռ չի նշանակում իմաստազրկված, կամ հակառակը ոչ պատահական լինելը չի նշանակում իմաստը չկորցնել կամ դրանով պայմանավորել իմաստը: Նույնիսկ եթե ընդունենք, որ մարդը ընդհամենը մատերիա է, որ գիտակցությունը մատերիայի արգասիք է, որի հետ ես համամիտ չեմ, բայց ենթադրենք այդպես է, ապա նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում մարդու գիտակցությունը ինքնին արդեն իմաստ է, այսինքն հենց գիտակցությունն է իմաստների գեներատոր: Ու միայն Աստծո գոյությամբ մարդու գոյության իմաստը պայմանավորելը պակաս վտանգավոր չի, քան իմաստազրկումը, քանի որ դա էլ կարող է հանգեցնել ֆանատիզմի մեկ այլ ծայրահեղության դրսևորման: Իհարկե շատերի հոգեբանական մակարդակի որոշակի փուլում առկա է լինում ինքնաիմաստավորման գործընթացը, բայց մի փոքր էլ առաջ անցնելով, զարգացման որոշակի փուլում իմաստ փնտրելը նույնպես կորցնում է իր ակտուալությունը ու միակ իմաստը դառնում է լինելը, ավելի ճիշտ շարժման մեջ լինելը, այսինքն ինքնադրսևորվելը, որը հեչ էլ պայմանավորված չի Աստծո գոյությամբ կամ չգոյությամբ:

----------

Sambitbaba (21.11.2012), Smokie (21.11.2012), Աթեիստ (21.11.2012), Գաղթական (17.09.2016), Ուլուանա (21.11.2012), Տրիբուն (21.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Առանց Աստծո գոյությունը իմաստազրկվում է: 
> Եթե չկա Աստված ապա այն ամենը ինչը որ կա պատահականության արդյունք է: Պատկերացրեք այն երեխայի հոգեվիճակը, այն մարդու հոգեվիճակը ում ասում են` դու պատահականության արդյունք ես, քեզ չեն պլանավորել, դու պատահական ծնվեցիր ու քեզ հանձնեցին մանկատուն:
> Եթե ամեն ինչ պատահականություն է, չկա շարունակություն, ապա ամեն ինչ իմաստազրկվում է, ապրելու իմաստը կորցրած մարդը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ է, եթե մարդը ընդամենը մատերիա է ապա նա պարզապես ոչինչ է:
> Եթե մարդուն ասես դու ոչինչ ես ապա էտպիսի մարդը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ է:


Չամիչ, որքանով որ ես եմ հասկանում բնական ընտրությունը պատահականության հետ հավասարեցնելը դա խեղաթյուրում է։ Հետո կփորձեմ հիմնավորել ասածս։

Բնական ընտրությունը կարող է տալ բավական հիմնավոր, տրամաբանական և հետաքրքիր տարբերակներ «բարոյականության» առաջացման վերաբերյալ։

----------

Աթեիստ (21.11.2012), Արէա (21.11.2012), Սելավի (21.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան մի քիչ խտացնում ես գույները...
> Պատահականությունը, չպլանավորված լինելը դեռ չի նշանակում իմաստազրկված, կամ հակառակը ոչ պատահական լինելը չի նշանակում իմաստը չկորցնել կամ դրանով պայմանավորել իմաստը: Նույնիսկ եթե ընդունենք, որ մարդը ընդհամենը մատերիա է, որ գիտակցությունը մատերիայի արգասիք է, որի հետ ես համամիտ չեմ, բայց ենթադրենք այդպես է, ապա նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում մարդու գիտակցությունը ինքնին արդեն իմաստ է, այսինքն հենց գիտակցությունն է իմաստների գեներատոր: Ու միայն Աստծո գոյությամբ մարդու գոյության իմաստը պայմանավորելը պակաս վտանգավոր չի, քան իմաստազրկումը, քանի որ դա էլ կարող է հանգեցնել ֆանատիզմի մեկ այլ ծայրահեղության դրսևորման: Իհարկե շատերի հոգեբանական մակարդակի որոշակի փուլում առկա է լինում ինքնաիմաստավորման գործընթացը, բայց մի փոքր էլ առաջ անցնելով, զարգացման որոշակի փուլում իմաստ փնտրելը նույնպես կորցնում է իր ակտուալությունը ու միակ իմաստը դառնում է լինելը, ավելի ճիշտ շարժման մեջ լինելը, այսինքն ինքնադրսևորվելը, որը հեչ էլ պայմանավորված չի Աստծո գոյությամբ կամ չգոյությամբ:


Այո իսկապես շատ լավ հարց է, ինչու լինել լավը եթե Աստված չկա? 
Այո իսկապես ամեն ինչ իմաստազրկվում է եթե Աստված չկա, եվ լավը եւ վատը, գոյությունն է իմաստազրկվում:

Ինչու եմ փորձում լինել լավը? որուվհետեւ Աստծուց եմ վախենում? իհարկե ոչ:
Ամեն ինչ քո ներսում է, եւ լավը եւ վատը, եթե նախընտրում ես վատը առաջին հերթին ինքդ քեզ ես սեւացնում:
Եթե մշտապես ապրում ես նախանձի, չարության, ագրեսիայի, վախի մեջ ապա ինքդ քեզ ես ոչնչացնում:
Բայց էստեղ նորից կանգնում ենք նույն հարցի առաջ, ինչի համար ինքս ինձ պահպանեմ, ինչի համար ջանքեր թափեմ, լավը լինեմ եթե չկա շարունակություն? 

Անհավատությունը կործանում է ոչ միայն մարդուն, այլ նաեւ նման մարդուն շրջապատողներին:

----------

Micke (12.09.2016), Sambitbaba (13.09.2016), Նետ (21.11.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

Տիգ  ջան,  ես  լիովին  կիսում  եմ  քո  կարծիքը:  Ամեն  մարդ  գտնվում  է  իր  զարգացման  այնպիսի  փուլում,  որը  առավելագույնս  կխթանի  այդ  անձի  ձևավորմանը:  Մեկը  ինչ-որ  կրոնի  հետևորդ  է  դառնում,  դա  նորմալ  է,  և  ես  դրա  մեջ  արտասովոր  բան  չեմ  տեսնում,  մյուսը  ավազակ  և  հանցագործ է  դառնում,  ես  դրա  մեջ  էլ  տարօրինակ  բան  չեմ  տեսնում: Ինչպես  արդեն  ասացի,  ամեն  մեկը  իր  այդ  ժամանակաշրջանի  դասերն  է  յուրացնում,  որից  հետո  ձեռք  է  բերում  հսկայական  փորձ,  և  այլևս  չի  ցանկանում  մնալ  այդ  խաղի մեջ,  այլ  փոխում  է  իր  խաղի  բնույթը,  դառնում  ասենք  քաղաքական  գործիչ:
Ես  հարգանքով  եմ  մոտենում,  ցանկացած  մարդու  կատարած   ընտրությանը:   Եթե  փորձես  խոսել  ամեն  մեկի  հետ  առանձին  առանձին,  կնկատես  որ  ամեն  մեկը  իր յուրահատուկ  փիլիսոփայությունը  ունի  համապատասխան  երևույթների   վերաբերյալ,  ու  ամեն  մեկը  հենց  իր  փիլիսոփայությունն  է  համարում  ճիշտ: Օրինակ  ես,  կարիք  չեմ  զգում  բանավեճի  կամ  մանիպուլացիայի     միջոցով,     փոփոխել   մեկ  ուրիշի  պատկերացումները   կամ  մոտեցումները  կյանքի  նկատմամբ:  Ես  ներքին  համոզմունք  ունեմ,  որ  ամեն  մարդ  գտնվում  է  համապատասխան   ժամանակաընթացքի  համար,  իր  համար  ճիշտ  փիլիսոփայության  ազդեցության  տակ: Ոչ  մեկ  պատահական  չի  կարող   գիտակցված  աստրալ  ճանապարհորդուն  կատարել,  եթե  չի  հասունացել  այդ  երևույթի  ներքին  մղումը:
Դեռ  ավելին,   եթե  անգամ  խոսես  դրա  մասին,  քեզ  տարօրինակ  կհամարեն,  քանզի  դա  իրենց  համար  դեռ  խորթ  երևույթ  է:  
Մոտ քսան  տարի  առաջ,  Հայաստանում  գերակշիռ  մեծամասնությունը  կրոնի  ազդեցության  տակ  էր,   և  դա  նորմալ  էր,  այդ  փուլը  իր  յուրահատուկ  զարգացման  ընթացքը  ուներ,  և  ամենևին  պետք  չէ  թերագնահատել  այդ  ազդեցությունը: Որքանով  հիմա  տեղյակ  եմ,  գնալով  այդ  ազդեցությունը  քչանում  է: 
Ցանկացած  քաղաքակրթություն,  իր  էվալուցիոն  զարգացման  ընթացքում  շատ  հնարավոր  է  որ  կվնասի  իր  տեսակին,  հետևաբար  կավարտվի  այդ  տեսակի  հետագա  էվալուցիոն  զարգացման  ընթացքը,  քանի  որ  նրանք  դեռ  պրիմիտիվներ  են,  երխաներ,  և   իրենց  ձեռքի  տակ  եղած  ցանկացած  խաղալիք  կարող  են անգիտակցորեն   օկտագործել  ոչ  ճիշտ  նպատակով:  Հիմա   որպեսզի  պրիմիտիվ  քաղաքակրթությունները  ավելի  բարեհաջող  հասնեն  իրենց  զարգացման    հաջորդ   էվալուցիոն  փուլին,  նրանց  տրվում  է  օրենքներ:  
Մի  սպանիր,  մի  գողացիր,  մի....   Այս  օրենքները,  որոշակի  վախի  ացդեցության  ներքո,  հետ  են  պահում  համապատասխան  քաղաքակրթությանը  իրենց  կործանումից:
Սա  նման  է  նրան,  որ  երբ  փոքր  երեխան  ուզում է  հոսանքին  ձեռք  տալ,  ծնողները  ասում  են  դզզզզզզա:  Ծնողը  գիտի,  որ  հոսանքը  կենցաղային    շատ  կարևոր  գործիք  է,  բայց  դրա  մասին  երեխան  չգիտի:  Մինչև  երեխան  կհասունանա,  նրան  պահում  են  դզզզզայի  ազդեցության  տակ:  Հետո  երբ  երեխան  մեծանում  է,  ծնողը  նրան  այլևս  դզզզզայով  չի  վախեցնում: 
Հիմա  ստեղ  քո  կարծիքով  ով  փոխվեց,  երեխան  թե  ծնողը:
Այս  այլաբանությունը  օկտագործեցի,  որպեսզի  միտքս  ճիշտ  հասկանաս:  Ծնողը  միշտ  էլ  նույնն  է,  պարզապես  երեխայի  տարբեր  ժամանակահատվածներում  նա  երեխայի  հետ  տարբեր  կերպ  է  խոսոում,  մինչև  երեխան  կսկսի  ինքնուրույն  հասկանալ  ամեն  բան:  Դրանից  հետո  երեխան  ազատ  է,  նա  կարող  է  իր  սեփական  պատկերացումներով  կառուցել  իր  կյանքը,  այս  անգամ  արդեն  զերծ  մնալով  իրեն  վնասելուց:
Իսկ  թե  ծնող  ասելով  ով  ինչ  է  հասկանում,  դա  կրկին  ամեն  մեկի  սեփական  արժեհամակարգի  արգասիք  է:  Մեկը  դրա  տակ  հասկանում  է  տիեզերք,  մյուսը՝  որպես  կյանք,  երորդը՝  անձ: Դա  արդեն  այդքան  էլ  էական  չէ:
Սա   է   իմ  կարծիքը   Տիգ  ջան,  և  ամենևին  պարտադիր  չէ  որ  ինչ-որ  մեկը  ընդունի  այն:   Սակայն  շատ  ուզում  եմ  որ  մենք  հարգենք  միմյանց  կարծիքները:  


Տիգ  ջան,  ճիշտա   գրառումս   այնպես  ստացվեց,  որ կարծես   անձնապես  քեզ  հետ  եմ  խոսում,  սակայն  ընդհամենը   մտքերս  էի    շարդրում, անձնապես  քեզ  ուղված  չնդունես  այս  գրառումը:

----------

Sambitbaba (21.11.2012), Tig (21.11.2012), Ուլուանա (21.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Ինչո՞ւ լինել լավը, եթե Աստված չկա


Այնուամենայնիվ, ես չեմ հանդիպել մի հավատացիալ մարդու որը ասի «ես լավն եմ»: Սակայն մյուսներից շատ եմ լսել, որ իրենք ու իրենց խիղճն են ամենա ճշմարիտն ու լավը: 
Դէ էս դեպքում էլ, իհարկե նրանք Քրիստոսի կարքը չունեն, քանի որ Հիսուսն ասաց՝ «Արդարների համար չեկա, այլ՝ մեղավորների»:

----------

luys747 (22.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այնուամենայնիվ, ես չեմ հանդիպել մի հավատացիալ մարդու որը ասի «ես լավն եմ»:


Ճիշտ ես: Բայց բոլոր հավատացյալներն էլ ասում են. "Մնացած բոլորդ վատն եք":

Եվ ցավալին այն է, որ դա ոչ թե անհատի դրական կամ բացասական արժանիքներից է գալիս. *դա կրոնի հիմնաքարն է*:

----------

Jarre (24.11.2012), Ուլուանա (22.11.2012), Տրիբուն (23.11.2012)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Աստծուն հավատացողները հավանաբար մտածում են, որ մարդ իր բարոյականությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ չկա Աստված, չկա բարոյականություն։ Եթե չկա Աստված, ապա կարելի է անել ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ բան։
> 
> Ավելին, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր եթե իմանան, որ Աստված վերևից իրանց չի նայում ու ահեղ ատյանի օրը իրանց սամասուդ չի անելու, էսօր մեծ սիրով կզբաղվեն դաժանությամբ։ Հիմնական պատճառը, որ առայժմ նրանց ետ է պահում դրանից դա Աստծու հանդեպ հավատն է։
> 
> Շատերը մեջ են բերում ՝ «եթե չկա Աստված, ապա ամեն բան թույլատրելի է» խոսքերը, որոնք հնչում են Դոստոևսկու «Կարամազով եղբարներ» վեպի Իվան Կարամազովի շուրթերից։ (մեր մեջ ասած, ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, Դոստոևսկին այդպես է մտածել, թե ոչ։ Բայց դե այս թեմայի կոնտեքստում դա այդքան էլ կարևոր չեմ համարում)։
> 
> Իսկ աթեիստները կամ կրոնի հանդեպ այլ տեսակետ ունեցող մարդիկ ունեն բազմաթիվ այլ պատճառներ լինելու լավը և օգտակար լինել իրենց շրջապատող աշխարհին և մարդկությանը։


 Լավը լինելը կամ բարությունը աստծո հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, բացի էտ չեմ կարծում որ շատ մարդիկ կան , որ դաժանությամբ չեն զբաղվում, որտև հետո աստված կպատժի, աստված շատ ժամանակ հանդես ա գալիս որպես սեփական խիղճը մաքրելու միջոց` դաժանություն անելուց հետո, իմ կարծիքով մարդու մեջ կա դրականը և բացասկանը անկախ աստծո գոյություն չգոյությունից, ու լավ կլինի մարդիկ հավատան  հենց ՄԱՐԴուն , բոլոր տեսակի կրոնները ինքնախաբեություն են:անգէ բու))

----------


## Tig

> Այո իսկապես շատ լավ հարց է, ինչու լինել լավը եթե Աստված չկա? 
> Այո իսկապես ամեն ինչ իմաստազրկվում է եթե Աստված չկա, եվ լավը եւ վատը, գոյությունն է իմաստազրկվում:
> 
> Ինչու եմ փորձում լինել լավը? որուվհետեւ Աստծուց եմ վախենում? իհարկե ոչ:
> Ամեն ինչ քո ներսում է, եւ լավը եւ վատը, եթե նախընտրում ես վատը առաջին հերթին ինքդ քեզ ես սեւացնում:
> Եթե մշտապես ապրում ես նախանձի, չարության, ագրեսիայի, վախի մեջ ապա ինքդ քեզ ես ոչնչացնում:
> Բայց էստեղ նորից կանգնում ենք նույն հարցի առաջ, ինչի համար ինքս ինձ պահպանեմ, ինչի համար ջանքեր թափեմ, լավը լինեմ եթե չկա շարունակություն? 
> 
> Անհավատությունը կործանում է ոչ միայն մարդուն, այլ նաեւ նման մարդուն շրջապատողներին:


Չէ Չամիչ ջան էլի կիսատ ես մեկնաբանում, կամ կիսատ ես հասկանում:
Կան մարդիկ որոնց համար իրոք անհավատությունը կործանում է, բայց այդ բոլոր մարդիկ վաղ թե ուշ, այս կյանքում, կամ այլ կյանքերում հասնելու են նրան, որ հավատքով չեն պայմանավորելու լինելիությունը և շարունակելիությունը: ...և այդպես շարունակ, փուլ առ փուլ... դեպի հավերժություն:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.11.2012), Ուլուանա (22.11.2012), Սելավի (22.11.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեկը Աստծուն փիս հավատում ա: Ու արի ու տես, որ Աստծուն փիս հավատալով, հավատում ա նաև զղջումին ու մեղքերի թողությանը: Այսինքն, կարա չարություն անի, ու հետո զղջա ու մեղքերի թողություն ստանա: Առը քեզ կապ բարության ու Աստոծո միջև: 

Իմ իմացած իրոք բարի մարդկանց մեջ ես դեռ մոլի հավատացյալներ չեմ տեսել: Ավելի շուտ երևի հակառակն ա եղել, որը սակայն չի նշանակում, որ բարի հավատցյալներ չկան:

----------

erexa (23.11.2012), Quyr Qery (25.11.2012), Tig (23.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.11.2012), Ուլուանա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Tig

Գնելի ոճով մի բան անցավ մտքովս...

Մեկը Աստծուն փիս հավատում ա: Ապրում ա Աստվածավախ կյանքով, բայց օրերից մի օր նրա հետ մի այնպիսի դեպք է պատահում, որ նա կարծում է, որ արժանի չէր նման վերաբերմունքին Աստծո կողմից, որ իր ապրածին համարժեք գնահատական չի ստանում ու դառնաում է փիս... /մնացածը թողնում եմ ձեր երևակայությանը/:

հ.գ. Աստվածաշնչում դրա վառ օրինակն էլ կա ի դեմս Լյուցիֆերի...

----------

Jarre (24.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.11.2012)

----------


## luys747

> Գնելի ոճով մի բան անցավ մտքովս...
> 
> Մեկը Աստծուն փիս հավատում ա: Ապրում ա Աստվածավախ կյանքով, բայց օրերից մի օր նրա հետ մի այնպիսի դեպք է պատահում, որ նա կարծում է, որ արժանի չէր նման վերաբերմունքին Աստծո կողմից, որ իր ապրածին համարժեք գնահատական  չի ստանում ու դառնաում է փիս... /մնացածը թողնում եմ ձեր երևակայությանը/:
> 
> հ.գ. Աստվածաշնչում դրա վառ օրինակն էլ կա ի դեմս Լյուցիֆերի...


 Բավականին սովորեցնող օրինակ է, հետեվությունը այն է, որ մարդիկ, ովքեր վատն են, գործում են ընկած լյուցիֆերի թելադրանքով: Իմ կարծիքով մարդիկ այնքանով են լավը, որքանով որ նրանց խիղճը կարողանում է թելադրել: Անկախ նրանից, մարդը հավատում է, թե ոչ, վատը չի կարողանում լինել, եթե նրա խիղճը իրան թույլ չի տալիս: Բայց եթե մարդը շարժվում է Սուրբ Հոգու թելադրանքով, այլ ոչ թե  լյուցիֆերի  պիղծ ոգիների թելադրանքով, չի կարող վատը լինել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բավականին սովորեցնող օրինակ է, հետեվությունը այն է, որ մարդիկ, ովքեր վատն են, գործում են ընկած լյուցիֆերի թելադրանքով: Իմ կարծիքով մարդիկ այնքանով են լավը, որքանով որ նրանց խիղճը կարողանում է թելադրել: Անկախ նրանից, մարդը հավատում է, թե ոչ, վատը չի կարողանում լինել, եթե նրա խիղճը իրան թույլ չի տալիս: Բայց եթե մարդը շարժվում է Սուրբ Հոգու թելադրանքով, այլ ոչ թե  լյուցիֆերի  պիղծ ոգիների թելադրանքով, չի կարող վատը լինել:


Ես հարգում եմ քո նրբանկատությունը, Լույս ջան: Եվ այդ պատճառով, եկ խոսենք ոչ թե "Լյուցիֆերի պիղծ ոգիների", այլ Սուրբ Հոգու "թելադրանքների" մասին, իսկ դու ինձ ապացուցիր դրա "լավ" լինելը, լա՞վ:

1. *Սուրբ Հոգին թելադրում է* Մովսեսին, Եգիպտոսից փախչելիս, *խաբել* փարավոնին, ասել, որ ոչ թե ինքն իր ազգին ցանկանում է հանել Եգիպտոսից, այլ "*Երեք օրուան ճամբայ երթանք դէպի անապատը, որպէսզի մեր Եհովա Աստուծոյն զոհ մատուցանենք*": Հիշիր պատվիրանը. *Մի՛ խաբիր*…Դե, փարավոնն էլ, լինելով դատող մարդ, զայրանում է, որ Մովսեսն իրեն էշի տեղ է դրել ու չի թողնում: Եկ շրջանցենք բոլոր տաս արհավիրքները, որոնք այդ Սուրբ Հոգին թափում է մի ամբողջ ազգի /եգիպտական/ գլխին, ընդ որում, ամեն անգամ նախապես "*Տէրը կարծրացուց Փարավոնին սիրտը ու անիկա Իսրայէլի որդիները չարձակեց*":

2.*Սուրբ Հոգին թելադրում է* Մովսեսին, որ վերջին արհավիրքից, Եջիպտոսի բոլոր անդրանիկ զավակներին սպանելուց առաջ, հրեաները ավազակաբար կողոպտեն եգիպտացիներին. "*Հիմա խօսէ ժողժվուրդին ականջներուն ու ամէն մարդ իր դրացիէն եւ ամէն կին իր դրացիէն արծաթեղէն ու ոսկեղէն զարդեր թող խնդրէ*": Ինչը և մեծ հաճույքով անում են նրանք, սուսուփուս թալանելով մի ամբողջ երկիր: Հիշիր պատվիպրանը. *Մի՛ գողացիր*…

3.*Սուրբ Հոգին թելադրում է* Մովսեսին, Եգիպտոսից փախնելուց հետո էլ, իր կողմից նրանց  նվիրած, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հինգ երկրներում, անգթորեն սպանել բոլորին. տղամարդկանց, կանանց, ծերերին, երեխաներին, անգամ անասուններին, և դաժանորեն պատժում է բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր գոնե մի փոքր խախտում են այդ "բարի թելադրանքը": Հիշեցի՞ր պատվիրանը. *Մի՛ սպանիր*…

Այսքանից հետո, Լույս ջան, կա՞ որևէ իմաստ հիշատակելու "Լյուցիֆերի պիղծ ոգիների" թելադրանքները:

Մի՞թե ժամանակը չէ արդեն լրջորեն մոտենալ հարցին և ընդունել վերջապես, որ Աստծոնն է ամեն ինչ. թե՛ բարին, և թե՛ չարը, ինչպես նաև լավն ու վատը: Եվ եթե այս աշխարհում կատարվում է մի որևէ բան, լինի այն լավ, թե վատ, միևնույնն է, դա կարող է կատարվել միայն և միայն Նրա կամքով և թույլտվությամբ: 

Բավական է թերագնահատեք ձեզ Աստծոն…

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), Smokie (26.11.2012), Tig (25.11.2012), Սելավի (25.11.2012)

----------


## luys747

> Ես հարգում եմ քո նրբանկատությունը, Լույս ջան: Եվ այդ պատճառով, եկ խոսենք ոչ թե "Լյուցիֆերի պիղծ ոգիների", այլ Սուրբ Հոգու "թելադրանքների" մասին, իսկ դու ինձ ապացուցիր դրա "լավ" լինելը, լա՞վ:
> 
> 1. *Սուրբ Հոգին թելադրում է* Մովսեսին, Եգիպտոսից փախչելիս, *խաբել* փարավոնին, ասել, որ ոչ թե ինքն իր ազգին ցանկանում է հանել Եգիպտոսից, այլ "*Երեք օրուան ճամբայ երթանք դէպի անապատը, որպէսզի մեր Եհովա Աստուծոյն զոհ մատուցանենք*": Հիշիր պատվիրանը. *Մի՛ խաբիր*…Դե, փարավոնն էլ, լինելով դատող մարդ, զայրանում է, որ Մովսեսն իրեն էշի տեղ է դրել ու չի թողնում: Եկ շրջանցենք բոլոր տաս արհավիրքները, որոնք այդ Սուրբ Հոգին թափում է մի ամբողջ ազգի /եգիպտական/ գլխին, ընդ որում, ամեն անգամ նախապես "*Տէրը կարծրացուց Փարավոնին սիրտը ու անիկա Իսրայէլի որդիները չարձակեց*":
> 
> 2.*Սուրբ Հոգին թելադրում է* Մովսեսին, որ վերջին արհավիրքից, Եջիպտոսի բոլոր անդրանիկ զավակներին սպանելուց առաջ, հրեաները ավազակաբար կողոպտեն եգիպտացիներին. "*Հիմա խօսէ ժողժվուրդին ականջներուն ու ամէն մարդ իր դրացիէն եւ ամէն կին իր դրացիէն արծաթեղէն ու ոսկեղէն զարդեր թող խնդրէ*": Ինչը և մեծ հաճույքով անում են նրանք, սուսուփուս թալանելով մի ամբողջ երկիր: Հիշիր պատվիպրանը. *Մի՛ գողացիր*…
> 
> 3.*Սուրբ Հոգին թելադրում է* Մովսեսին, Եգիպտոսից փախնելուց հետո էլ, իր կողմից նրանց  նվիրած, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հինգ երկրներում, անգթորեն սպանել բոլորին. տղամարդկանց, կանանց, ծերերին, երեխաներին, անգամ անասուններին, և դաժանորեն պատժում է բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր գոնե մի փոքր խախտում են այդ "բարի թելադրանքը": Հիշեցի՞ր պատվիրանը. *Մի՛ սպանիր*…
> 
> Այսքանից հետո, Լույս ջան, կա՞ որևէ իմաստ հիշատակելու "Լյուցիֆերի պիղծ ոգիների" թելադրանքները:
> ...


Ընտրեալի հետ ընտրեալ պիտի լինես, իսկ ծուռի հետ՝ ծուռ։(Բ.Թգ 22:27)

----------

Նետ (25.11.2012)

----------


## luys747

¹ Անզգամն ասաց իր սրտում, թէ՝ «Աստուած չկայ»։
² Ապականուեցին ու պղծուեցին իրենց անօրէնութեան մէջ, եւ չկայ մէկը, որ բարութիւն գործի։(Սղ 52:1,2)

----------


## Նետ

> :
> 
> 1. *Սուրբ Հոգին թելադրում է* Մովսեսին, Եգիպտոսից փախչելիս, *խաբել* փարավոնին, ասել, որ ոչ թե ինքն իր ազգին ցանկանում է հանել Եգիպտոսից, այլ "*Երեք օրուան ճամբայ երթանք դէպի անապատը, որպէսզի մեր Եհովա Աստուծոյն զոհ մատուցանենք*":* Հիշիր պատվիրանը. Մի՛ խաբիր*…


Մի քիչ ուղղում անեմ: *Մի խաբիր*  պատվիրան չի եղել Մովսեսի օրենքում: Եղել է՝ «Քո դրացու դեմ սուտ վկայություն մի տուր» 



> 3.*Սուրբ Հոգին թելադրում է* Մովսեսին, Եգիպտոսից փախնելուց հետո էլ, իր կողմից նրանց  նվիրած, եթե չեմ սխալվում, հինգ երկրներում, անգթորեն սպանել բոլորին. տղամարդկանց, կանանց, ծերերին, երեխաներին, անգամ անասուններին, և դաժանորեն պատժում է բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր գոնե մի փոքր խախտում են այդ "բարի թելադրանքը": Հիշեցի՞ր պատվիրանը. *Մի՛ սպանիր*…


 Մովսեսի Դատաստանագրքում մահապատժի կանոններ են գործել: Սպանության, կամ ծնողին հարվածելու, ու էլի որոշ բաների համար:
Պետական օրենքներում էլ՝ արգելված է սպանությունը, բայց որպես պատժի տեսակ, այն առկա է:

----------


## Նետ

> Աստծուն հավատացողները *հավանաբար* մտածում են,


Հավանաբար,,,, Այ երբ սկսես հավատալ Jarre ջան, Հավանաբար ավելի օգտակար թեմաներով հանդես կգաս: :Smile:

----------


## Ամմէ

Աստված կա ու միշտ մեր հետ է:Ես դա անձամբ իմ փորձով գիտեմ: Աստված ամենուր է, այն ինչ մենք տեսնում ենք,շնչում ենք, ինչի վրա մենք կանգնած ենք, ամեն ինչ Աստված է: :Smile:

----------

keyboard (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (25.11.2012), Tig (25.11.2012), Սելավի (25.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ¹ Անզգամն ասաց իր սրտում, թէ՝ «Աստուած չկայ»։
> ² Ապականուեցին ու պղծուեցին իրենց անօրէնութեան մէջ, եւ չկայ մէկը, որ բարութիւն գործի։(Սղ 52:1,2)


Գիտես, Լույս ջան, հասկանալի է, որ դու ինչ-որ բան, իհարկե, ի նկատի ունես, ինչ-որ բան ակնարկում ես, եթե մեջբերում ես արել: Բայց ավելի լավ չէ՞ր լինի արդյոք, որ քո խոսքերով արտահայտվեիր, կամ գոնե բացատրեիր, թե ինչ ես ցանկանում ասել: Առավել ևս, որ դա քեզ մոտ վատ չի ստացվում: Թե չէ այսպես… ներող եղիր տկարիս, բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե դու ինչ իմաստ ես տվել այս մեջբերմանդ, և ստացվում է, որ, կներես արտահայտությանս, դատարկ փամփուշտներով օդ ես կրակում: 
Իսկ առանց քո օգնության, ես ստիպված եմ երկու եզրահանգություն անել.

1. Եթե դու գրում ես. "*Ապականուեցին ու պղծուեցին իրենց անօրէնութեան մէջ, եւ չկայ մէկը, որ բարութիւն գործի*", - և սրանով ցանկանում ես համաձայնվել ինձ հետ, որ վերոհիշյալ մեջբերումներն անելով, ես ինքս էլ ցանկանում էի ասել, որ Մովսեսն անամոթաբար "ապականեց և պղծեց" իր Աստծոն, - ուրեմն շնորհակալ եմ քեզ ինձ հետ համակարծիք լինելուդ համար:

2. Իսկ եթե դու գրում ես. "*Անզգամն ասաց իր սրտում, թէ՝ «Աստուած չկայ*», - և այդ անզգամի դերում պատկերացնում ես ինձ, - ուրեմն չարաչար սխալվում ես, սիրելիս, քանզի դու սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարող ես քրքրել իմ բոլոր գրառումնեը, սկսած իմ այստեղ գտնվելու առաջին օրից, և կհամոզվես, որ ոչ մի տեղ ոչ միայն չեմ ասել, թե Աստված "չկայ", այլ առաջին օրից սկսած զբաղված եմ նրանով, որ ամեն կերպ փառաբանում եմ Նրա գոյությունը:

Ստացվեց այնպես, որ այս երկու կարծիքներից մեկը հաստատ սխալ է: Ներող  եղիր: Բայց մյուս անգամ, խնդրում եմ, աշխատիր ավելի հստակ պատասխանել հարցին, լա՞վ:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), Smokie (26.11.2012), Tig (25.11.2012)

----------


## luys747

> Գիտես, Լույս ջան, հասկանալի է, որ դու ինչ-որ բան, իհարկե, ի նկատի ունես, ինչ-որ բան ակնարկում ես, եթե մեջբերում ես արել: Բայց ավելի լավ չէ՞ր լինի արդյոք, որ քո խոսքերով արտահայտվեիր, կամ գոնե բացատրեիր, թե ինչ ես ցանկանում ասել: Առավել ևս, որ դա քեզ մոտ վատ չի ստացվում: Թե չէ այսպես… ներող եղիր տկարիս, բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե դու ինչ իմաստ ես տվել այս մեջբերմանդ, և ստացվում է, որ, կներես արտահայտությանս, դատարկ փամփուշտներով օդ ես կրակում: 
> Իսկ առանց քո օգնության, ես ստիպված եմ երկու եզրահանգություն անել.
> 
> 1. Եթե դու գրում ես. "*Ապականուեցին ու պղծուեցին իրենց անօրէնութեան մէջ, եւ չկայ մէկը, որ բարութիւն գործի*", - և սրանով ցանկանում ես համաձայնվել ինձ հետ, որ վերոհիշյալ մեջբերումներն անելով, ես ինքս էլ ցանկանում էի ասել, որ Մովսեսն անամոթաբար "ապականեց և պղծեց" իր Աստծոն, - ուրեմն շնորհակալ եմ քեզ ինձ հետ համակարծիք լինելուդ համար:
> 
> 2. Իսկ եթե դու գրում ես. "*Անզգամն ասաց իր սրտում, թէ՝ «Աստուած չկայ*», - և այդ անզգամի դերում պատկերացնում ես ինձ, - ուրեմն չարաչար սխալվում ես, սիրելիս, քանզի դու սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարող ես քրքրել իմ բոլոր գրառումնեը, սկսած իմ այստեղ գտնվելու առաջին օրից, և կհամոզվես, որ ոչ մի տեղ ոչ միայն չեմ ասել, թե Աստված "չկայ", այլ առաջին օրից սկսած զբաղված եմ նրանով, որ ամեն կերպ փառաբանում եմ Նրա գոյությունը:
> 
> Ստացվեց այնպես, որ այս երկու կարծիքներից մեկը հաստատ սխալ է: Ներող  եղիր: Բայց մյուս անգամ, խնդրում եմ, աշխատիր ավելի հստակ պատասխանել հարցին, լա՞վ:


Sam ջան, քո գրվածքի պատասխանը վերեվում էր, որտեղ ասվում էր, որ Աստված ՚՚Ծուռի հետ ծուռ է վերաբերվում՚՚: Շատ լավ եմ կարդացել քո շատ գրառումներ եվ բնավ չէի ցանկանա ինչ որ ձեվով նեղացնել: Հենց դրա համար էլ առանձին գրառում եմ արել:  Եվ երկրորդ մեջբերումը վերաբերվում էր ընդհանրապես թեմային, որ մարդը պետք է կարողանա առաջնորդվել Սուրբ Հոգով, եվ միայն նրա թելադրանքով կատարված գործողությունները կարող են կատարյալ համարվել: Լիարժեք, քայլ առ քայլ հետեվել է Սուրբ Հոգուն միայն Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, եվ միայն Նա իրավունք ունի ասելու՝ ՚՚ԵՍ ԵՄ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԸ՚՚: Իսկ մնացած մարդիկ հնարավորության սահմանում լսում են իրենց խղճի ձայնը, քանի դեռ այդ ձայնն էլ չեն խեղդել այս երկրի անօրենությունների մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի քիչ ուղղում անեմ: *Մի խաբիր*  պատվիրան չի եղել Մովսեսի օրենքում: Եղել է՝ «Քո դրացու դեմ սուտ վկայություն մի տուր»:


Կներես, Նետ ջան: Ես չգիտեի, որ սրանք այդքան կտրականապես տարբերվում են: Շնորհակալ եմ դասի համար:
Այսօրվանից ես ի նկատի կունենամ, որ խաբելը՝ լրիվ դրական բան է, քանզի Աստված ինքն է հորդորել Մովսեսին խաբել…




> Մովսեսի Դատաստանագրքում մահապատժի կանոններ են գործել: Սպանության, կամ ծնողին հարվածելու, ու էլի որոշ բաների համար:


Լավ, բայց անմեղ ծերերին, կանանց, երեխաներին… տո անասուններին՝, - ինչի՞ համար…

Իսկ եթե ազնվորեն, Նետ ջան, իմ այս մեջբերումը որ դու ընդծել ես, - քեզ չի՞ հիշեցնում Բրեժնևի "Ցելինա" գիրքը: Բրեժնևը գրեց այն, իսկ կոմունիստներն ու կոմսոմոլներն անմիջապես իրենց թևի տակ առած՝ թռան Սիբիրը մոլախոտներից մաքրելու: Մի՞թե նույն կերպ չվարվեց Մովսեսը՝ Հին Կտակարանի նախագիծը թևի տակ առած՝ հինգ երկրների ժողովրդին մոլախոտի պես սրբելով…

Եվ հետո…
Գիտե՞ս, ես երբեք ազգատյացությամբ չեմ տառապել: Ընդակառակը, հաճախ ինձ մեղադրել են բոլորի նկատմամբ չափից դուրս լոյալ լինելու մեջ: Այդ թվում, իհարկե, նաև հրեաների: Շատ հարցերում անգամ հարգել ու հարգում եմ նրանց, և երբեք չեմ մեղադրել նրանց որևէ բանում: Բայց մի բան ես չհասկացա այսքան ժամանակ, և, քանի որ դու հիշատակեցիր այստեղ դատաստանագիրքն ու օրենքները, - ուրեմն խնդրում եմ, փորձիր մտցնել իմ գլուխը, թե ինչու՞…

Աստվածաշնչի առաջին մի 12-13 գրքերում, ավելին չխորանանք, - սկսած "Ղևտացոց", հետո "Թվեր", "Օրենքներ"… մի խոսքով, ամենաքիչը 4 գրքերում, տեղ-տեղ համարյա բառ առ բառ, էջեր շարունակ, շարան-շարան կրկնվում են միայն հրեաներին վերաբերվող օրենքները, սկսած. ով՝ ինչ անասուն պետք է ունենա և քանի հատ, ինչ կահ-կարասի պիտի ունենա, որ օրն ինչ անի, վեջացրած համարյա արդեն, թե որ օրն ինչ գույնի նասկի պիտի հագնի կամ, կներես արտահայտունյանս, որ ձեռքով պետք է իր հետույքը մաքրի: Իմ գլուխը չի մտնում, էլի… լավ, ասենք թե հրեաներին անհրաժեշտ է այս ամենն՝ իրենց համար ինչ-որ գաղտնի կարիքների համար: Բայց չորս թե հինգ գիրք շարունակ, անվերջ ու անդադար, ամբողջ այս զիբիլը բարդել ալամ աշխարհի վզին… Ինչի՞ համար, մեր ո՞ր մեղքի համար: Ի՞նչ պիտի սովորենք մենք դրանից: Ու՞ր պիտի գնանք դրանով… 
Քո և Լույսի նման աստվածավախ անձիք իրենց կյանքում քանի՞ անգամ են կարդացել այդ օրենքները: Իսկ եթե ասենք, տասնութ անգամ կարդացել են, գոնե տասնութ տող հիշու՞մ են իրենց կարդացածից…

Իսկ ամենասարսափելին այն է, որ լավ, ինչ-որ մեկին ասենք թե պետք էր այդ ամենը մեր վզին փաթաթել, բայց  ինչպե՞ս մենք, մնացած բոլոր ազգերս, մենք, "ամենախելոք ու ամենահին" հայերս, - թույլ տվեցինք, որ այդ ամբողջ աղբը մեր վզին էլ փաթաթեն…

Կներես, էլի երկար-բարակեց գրածս: Ուղղակի շատ բացասական է ինձ վրա ազդում այն, երբ հարցերին պատասխանում են այնպես, որպեսզի փախչեն իսկական պատասխանից…

----------

Jarre (25.11.2012), Smokie (26.11.2012), Tig (25.11.2012), Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աստված կա ու միշտ մեր հետ է:Ես դա անձամբ իմ փորձով գիտեմ: Աստված ամենուր է, այն ինչ մենք տեսնում ենք,շնչում ենք, ինչի վրա մենք կանգնած ենք, ամեն ինչ Աստված է::)


Ապրես, Ամմե ջան, հենց այդպես է, որ կա: Ես էլ հենց այդ նույն կարծիքին եմ:
Եվ գիտե՞ս, թե որն է իմ հրճվանքի պատճառը քո հանդեպ.
Որ ես այդ հասկացել եմ ամբողջ կյանքում գլուխ կոտրելուց հետո միայն, -
Իսկ դու այս աշխարհ ես եկել, արդեն ունենալով այդ գիտելիքը քո մեջ:
Եվ դա պատճառ է, որ ես երջանիկ լինեմ…

----------

Tig (25.11.2012), Ամմէ (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sam ջան, քո գրվածքի պատասխանը վերեվում էր, որտեղ ասվում էր, որ Աստված ՚՚Ծուռի հետ ծուռ է վերաբերվում՚՚:


Դե, Լույս ջան, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ չեմ հասկանում ասածդ և խնդրում եմ բացատրել, թե ինչպե՞ս ես կապում քո պատասխանը՝ իմ ասածի հետ…




> Շատ լավ եմ կարդացել քո շատ գրառումներ եվ բնավ չէի ցանկանա ինչ որ ձեվով նեղացնել:


Շնորհակալ եմ: Ես նույնպես: Եվ հուսամ, որ ասածդ նշանակում է, որ գոնե որոշ հարցերում մենք համամիտ ենք:




> Եվ երկրորդ մեջբերումը վերաբերվում էր ընդհանրապես թեմային, որ մարդը պետք է կարողանա առաջնորդվել Սուրբ Հոգով, եվ միայն նրա թելադրանքով կատարված գործողությունները կարող են կատարյալ համարվել:


Այսինքն, դու ցանկանում ես ասել, որ անհրաժեշտ է կատարյալ համարել Աստծո վերևում հիշատակածս երեք թելադրանքնե՞րը. Խաբել, Կողոպտել, Սպանել… Լավ, ասենք, թե ինչ-որ տեղ ես կհամաձայնվեմ քեզ հետ, որ եթե Աստված թելադրել է Խաբել, Կողոպտել, Սպանել, - ուրեմն դա կատարյալ է: Բայց խնդրում եմ, այդ դեպքում եկ գոնե մեզ իրավունք չվերապահենք ասել, թե Աստված կարող է միայն լավ բաներ անել, իսկ վատ բաները՝ "Լյուցիֆերի պիղծ ոգիների" գործերն են: 




> Լիարժեք, քայլ առ քայլ հետեվել է Սուրբ Հոգուն միայն Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, եվ միայն Նա իրավունք ունի ասելու՝ ՚՚ԵՍ ԵՄ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԸ՚՚


Իսկ մի՞թե Ինքը՝ Հիսուս, չասեց, որ այն, ինչ արել է Նա, մենք էլ կարող ենք անել, և դեռ ավելի լավ կարող ենք անել, քանզի ինքը մեզ ցույց տվեց, թե ինչպես դա անել: Սա նշանակում է, որ ասելով. "Ես Եմ Ճանապարհը", - Նա իրեն դրեց այդ դահուկավորի տեղը, ով առաջինն է դահուկի ճանապարհը բացում, դրանով իսկ հեշտացնելով մնացած դահուկորդների վազքը:
Ստացվում է, որ ըստ Հիսուսի, Նրա անցած ճանապարհը մեզ ավելի հեշտ է անցնել, *այլ ոչ անհնար*:

*Ուրեմն ինչու՞ եք դուք երկու հազար տարի հակառակն ապացուցում!!!*

----------

Tig (25.11.2012), Արէա (25.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> ....երբ սկսես հավատալ Jarre ջան....


Այսինքն նկատի ունես, երբ հարցերի ու փաստերի հանդեպ իմունիտետ ձեռք բերեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (26.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Թեման բացելուց հիմնական հուզող հարցերից էին հետևյալ հարցերը.

Եթե մենք պնդում ենք, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի և կյանքը առաջացել է էվոլյուցիայի արդյունքում, ապա ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք բացատրել բարոյականության առաջացումը։

Ինչպե՞ս կարող էր գոյատևելու բնազդը, բնական ընտրությունը նպաստել կամ «ստեղծել» բարոյական համակարգը։ Ու ինչպե՞ս է էվոլյուցիան այդ համակարգը դարձրել համընդհանուր (նկատի ունեմ, որ համարյա բոլոր մշակույթներում էլ ընդունված է համարել մարդասպանությունը, գողությունը և այլընը «վատ բաներ»)։

Էվոլյուցիան շատ լավ բացատրում է, թե ինչպես են բնական աղետները, հարձակումները նպաստում արագ էվոլյուցիային և տեսակի կատարելագոծմանը։ Իսկ էտ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս է էվոլյուցիան բացատրում հիվանդ երեխայի հանդեպ խղճահարություն զգալը, տարեցներին օգնելու ցանկություն ունենալը։

Գոյատևելու և ապրելու բնազդը կարող էր հեշտությամբ մեզ սարքել այնպիսինը, որ եթե ինձ պետք լիներ իմ ուզած տեղում ապրել, ես առանց խնդրի պլան կմշակեի այդ տեղում ներկայումս ապրողին սպանելու համար ու իրա տեղը ինքս կապրեի։ Ինչպե՞ս են այդ բնազդները առաջ բերել բարոյականություն կոչվածը։


Ասեմ, որ ես ունեմ այս հարցերի մի քանի հետաքրքիր պատասխաններ։ Այդ պատասխանները ստացել եմ տարբեր Աստծուն հավատացող և չհավատացող մարդկանց հետ ունեցած իմ զրույցներից, այս հարցերի մասին տարբեր գիտնականների և կրոնականների կարծիքները ուսումնասիրելուց և դիտունակ լինելով Աստծուն հավատացող և աթեիստ մարդկանց ապրելակերպին։

Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, մեկ էլ մի հատ իմ կողմից շատ հարգված գիտնականի հետ ունեցած իմ անձնական նամակագրության միջոցով  :Blush:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Թեման բացելուց հիմնական հուզող հարցերից էին հետևյալ հարցերը.
> 
> Եթե մենք պնդում ենք, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի և կյանքը առաջացել է էվոլյուցիայի արդյունքում, ապա ինչպե՞ս կարող ենք բացատրել բարոյականության առաջացումը։
> 
> Ինչպե՞ս կարող էր գոյատևելու բնազդը, բնական ընտրությունը նպաստել կամ «ստեղծել» բարոյական համակարգը։ Ու ինչպե՞ս է էվոլյուցիան այդ համակարգը դարձրել համընդհանուր (նկատի ունեմ, որ համարյա բոլոր մշակույթներում էլ ընդունված է համարել մարդասպանությունը, գողությունը և այլընը «վատ բաներ»)։
> 
> Էվոլյուցիան շատ լավ բացատրում է, թե ինչպես են բնական աղետները, հարձակումները նպաստում արագ էվոլյուցիային և տեսակի կատարելագոծմանը։ Իսկ էտ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս է էվոլյուցիան բացատրում հիվանդ երեխայի հանդեպ խղճահարություն զգալը, տարեցներին օգնելու ցանկություն ունենալը։
> 
> Գոյատևելու և ապրելու բնազդը կարող էր հեշտությամբ մեզ սարքել այնպիսինը, որ եթե ինձ պետք լիներ իմ ուզած տեղում ապրել, ես առանց խնդրի պլան կմշակեի այդ տեղում ներկայումս ապրողին սպանելու համար ու իրա տեղը ինքս կապրեի։ Ինչպե՞ս են այդ բնազդները առաջ բերել բարոյականություն կոչվածը։
> ...


Դու խոսում ես գոյության կռվի մասին:Աստված երկիրը ստեղծել է հենց էդպիսին: Դա է կյանքի օրենքը: Իրոք ապշում ես : Այս հարցի պատասխանը ինձ թվում է ոչ մեկ էլ չի կարող տալ , զարմանում ես էլի,ոնց է ստացվել ,որ ես աղջիկ եմ ծնվել , իսկ իմ եղբայրը՝ տղա( գիտենք ,որ գամետների բեղմնավորման հավանականությունը 50:50 է ): Աստված է որոշել, որ ես պետք է աղջիկ լինեի և ոչ թե  տղա  : Կամ ոնց կարա բավականին տձև սերմից հրաշք ծաղիկ աճի:Անհասկանալի ու առեղծվածային է կյանքի ծագումը, բայց միևնույն է այստեղ Աստվածային գործոնը կա: Դարվինը իր տարիների կեսը նվիրել է կյանքի Էվոլուցյոն ծագումն ապացուցելու համար, բայց վերջում ինքն ասել է ,որ Աստված գոյություն ունի:

----------

keyboard (25.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Tig (26.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Կներես, Նետ ջան: Ես չգիտեի, որ սրանք այդքան կտրականապես տարբերվում են: Շնորհակալ եմ դասի համար:
> Այսօրվանից ես ի նկատի կունենամ, որ խաբելը՝ լրիվ դրական բան է, քանզի Աստված ինքն է հորդորել Մովսեսին խաբել…


Այո՜ կտրականապես տարբերվում են։ Նախադասության մեջ մի ստորակետ փոխելով կարող ես  լրիվ հակառակ պատկերը ստանալ։



> Լավ, բայց անմեղ ծերերին, կանանց, երեխաներին… տո անասուններին՝, - ինչի՞ համար…


Սրա մեջ մի իմաստ կա որ . ցավում եմ ՝ դու չես կարող հասկանալ։Իսրաելի անցած մարմնավոր ճանապարհը իր մեջ խորհուրդ է պարունակում այսօրվա հոգևոր մարդու համար։ Պողոս  առաքյալն էլ իր թղթերում ասում է ՙհին կտակարանի վրա քող կա գցած  և անկարելի է այն հասկանալ. միայն Քրիստոսով է այն լուսաբանվում՚։ Իսկ դուք վերցրել ու գեղարվեստական գրքի տեղ կարդում եք։( եթե իհարկե կարդում եք. այլ ոչ՝ արդեն պատրաստի հակաճառություններ բերում)։՚

----------


## Jarre

> Դու խոսում ես գոյության կռվի մասին:Աստված երկիրը ստեղծել է հենց էդպիսին: Դա է կյանքի օրենքը: Իրոք ապշում ես : Այս հարցի պատասխանը ինձ թվում է ոչ մեկ էլ չի կարող տալ , զարմանում ես էլի,ոնց է ստացվել ,որ ես աղջիկ եմ ծնվել , իսկ իմ եղբայրը՝ տղա( գիտենք ,որ գամետների բեղմնավորման հավանականությունը 50:50 է ): Աստված է որոշել, որ ես պետք է աղջիկ լինեի և ոչ թե  տղա  : Կամ ոնց կարա բավականին տձև սերմից հրաշք ծաղիկ աճի:Անհասկանալի ու առեղծվածային է կյանքի ծագումը, բայց միևնույն է այստեղ Աստվածային գործոնը կա:


Կիսում եմ հիացմունքդ, Ամմէ  :Smile: 
Նման երևույթներն իմ մեջ էլ են առաջացնում վեհության զգացում և հիացմունք։

Իմ կարծիքով նման հարցերը Աստծու գոյությամբ բացատրելը ոչ թե լուծում է հարցը, ոչ թե տալիս է լուծում խնդրին, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ կանգնեցնում է ավելի մեծ հարցի առաջ։ Եթե մեր համար Աստված ա էտ ամենը որոշում, բա ո՞վ ա իրա համար որոշել։ Մենք տրամաբանում ենք այսպես.
1) եթե լուցկու տուփը ունի ստեղծողի կարիք, ապա միթե՞ անհամեմատ ավելի բարդ կառուցվածք ունեցող մարդը կամ տիեզերքը չունեն ստեղծողի կարիք։ Հետևաբար, եթե Աստված չլիներ մենք գոյություն չէինք ունենա։
2) եթե Աստված չտար բարոյականություն մենք բարոյականություն չէինք ունենա

Հիմա հարց.
1) եթե Աստված չլիներ մենք չէինք լինի, բա իրա դեպքո՞ւմ ով ա եղել։ Եթե այդ սկբզունքը ճշմարիտ ա՝ եթե հիանալի տիեզերքը ՈՒՆԻ ստեղծողի կարիք, ուրեմն հիանալի տիեզերքը ստեղծող հիանալի բանականությունը առավելի ևս ՈՒՆԻ ստեղծողի կարիք՝ քանի որ ինքը տիեզերքի հետ համեմատած անհամեմատ ավելի բարդ պիտի լինի։ Իսկ ինչպես մենք պնդում էինք քիչ առաջ՝ բարդ կառուցվածք ունեցող բաները և նույնիսկ պրիմիտիվ կառուցվածք ունեցողներն ինքն իրեն չեն առաջանում ՝ ունեն Ստեղծիչ։
2) եթե բանականություն կրողը (տվյալ դեպքում մարդը) առանց ղեկավարվելու չի կարա «լավը» լինի, եթե ինքը լավը լինելու համար կարիք ունի առաջնորդության, էտ դեպքում Վերին կամ Բարձրագույն բանականությունը ո՞ւմ կողմից ա ղեկավարվել։ Ո՞վ ա իրան սովորացրել լավն ու վատը, չարն ու բարին։ Եթե բարոյականությունը պետք է լինի ՍՏԵՂԾԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ապա ո՞վ է Աստծու բարոյականության ստեղծիչը։




> Դարվինը իր տարիների կեսը նվիրել է կյանքի Էվոլուցյոն ծագումն ապացուցելու համար, բայց վերջում ինքն ասել է ,որ Աստված գոյություն ունի:


Ամմէ, առղեծվածային ոմն *Lady Hope*-ի (Տիկին Հույսի  :Jpit:  ) տարածած լուրը, թե իբր Դարվինը մահվան մահճի վրա պառկած մեռնելուց առաջ կարդացել է հին կտակարանը ու հատիկ հատիկ մերժել իր էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը ինձ համար անվստահելի է թվում։ Որքանով, որ ես եմ տեղյակ այդ խոսակցությունները հաստատող հավաստի աղբյուր մինչ օրս գոյություն չունի։

----------

Smokie (26.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Կիսում եմ հիացմունքդ, Ամմէ 
> Նման երևույթներն իմ մեջ էլ են առաջացնում վեհության զգացում և հիացմունք։
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով նման հարցերը Աստծու գոյությամբ բացատրելը ոչ թե լուծում է հարցը, ոչ թե տալիս է լուծում խնդրին, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ կանգնեցնում է ավելի մեծ հարցի առաջ։ Եթե մեր համար Աստված ա էտ ամենը որոշում, բա ո՞վ ա իրա համար որոշել։ Մենք տրամաբանում ենք այսպես.
> 1) եթե լուցկու տուփը ունի ստեղծողի կարիք, ապա միթե՞ անհամեմատ ավելի բարդ կառուցվածք ունեցող մարդը կամ տիեզերքը չունեն ստեղծողի կարիք։ Հետևաբար, եթե Աստված չլիներ մենք գոյություն չէինք ունենա։
> 2) եթե Աստված չտար բարոյականություն մենք բարոյականություն չէինք ունենա
> 
> Հիմա հարց.
> 1) եթե Աստված չլիներ մենք չէինք լինի, բա իրա դեպքո՞ւմ ով ա եղել։ Եթե այդ սկբզունքը ճշմարիտ ա՝ եթե հիանալի տիեզերքը ՈՒՆԻ ստեղծողի կարիք, ուրեմն հիանալի տիեզերքը ստեղծող հիանալի բանականությունը առավելի ևս ՈՒՆԻ ստեղծողի կարիք՝ քանի որ ինքը տիեզերքի հետ համեմատած անհամեմատ ավելի բարդ պիտի լինի։ Իսկ ինչպես մենք պնդում էինք քիչ առաջ՝ բարդ կառուցվածք ունեցող բաները և նույնիսկ պրիմիտիվ կառուցվածք ունեցողներն ինքն իրեն չեն առաջանում ՝ ունեն Ստեղծիչ։
> ...



Դա էլ թողնում ենք մյուս սերունդներին բացահայտելու համար , երևում է էդպես էլ առանց իմանալու գնալու ենք այս աշխարհից , բայց դու հավատա՛ , հավատա՛ ու վստահի՛ր:Էսպես ապրելն ավելի հետաքրքրիր է , թե չէ ,որ ամեն հարցիդ պատասխանն իմանում ես ապրելն ավելի անհետաքրքիր է դառնում : Համ էլ արի չթերագնահատենք մեր Տեր Աստծուն , կարծում ես ինքը կթողնի այսքան հեշտ բացահայտենք այդ առեղծվածը: Չհավատաս  :Wink:

----------


## Jarre

> Դա էլ թողնում ենք մյուս սերունդներին բացահայտելու համար , երևում է էդպես էլ առանց իմանալու գնալու ենք այս աշխարհից , բայց դու հավատա՛ , հավատա՛ ու վստահի՛ր:Էսպես ապրելն ավելի հետաքրքրիր է , թե չէ ,որ ամեն հարցիդ պատասխանն իմանում ես ապրելն ավելի անհետաքրքիր է դառնում : Համ էլ արի չթերագնահատենք մեր Տեր Աստծուն , կարծում ես ինքը կթողնի այսքան հեշտ բացահայտենք այդ առեղծվածը: Չհավատաս


Ամմէ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանիդ համար  :Smile:

----------

Ամմէ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը։


Նախ պիտի բարության սահմանումը տանք. Սա  անպտուղ խոսակցության է բերելու. ուրեմն միանգամից ասեմ իմ  սահմանումով։
Մարդում մեջ ամեն տեսակ բարի բան աստվածանից է։ եթե ոչ. ապա մարդը  շարքային գիշատչից չպետք է տարբերվեր։



> Հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Աստծու։


Էստեղ էլ. լավը խիստ ընդարձակ հասկացություն է. Մեկի համար լավ՝ մյուսի համար՝ վատ։



> Աստծուն չհավատացողը կարո՞ղ է հավատացյալից ավելի լավը լինել։


Նորից կոտրած տաշտակ։ Լավ ի՞նչ. ո՞ր հարցում։ Կրող է լավ ֆուտբոլիստ լինել. կարող է լավ ծնող լինել. կարող է լավ ջենտլմեն լինել......



> Կարելի՞ է բարի լինել Առանց աստծու։ Կամ ՝ ինչո՞ւ լինել բարի, եթե չկա Աստված։


Ոչ չի կարելի. կամ չեմ հավատում ։ Մեկնաբանեմ՝ Ցանկացած անաստվածի ենթագիտակցության մեջ նստած է Աստված։ Ու որքան էլ անհավատը բղավի որ չի հավատում մեկ է իր  խիղճը՝ Աստծո պադգամավորը. միշտ հիշեցնելու է իր մասին. Ու դրանով պայմանավորված էլ նա կլինի համեմատաբար բարի ու կտարբերվի կենդանուց։ 
ինչո՞ւ լինել բարի, եթե չկա Աստված՝ Այո՛ իսկ ի՞նչու լինել։ Սա մի հարց է որը միշտ աշխատում են խլացնել. ծածկել ու խուսափել։ Կամ հարցին հետամուտ լինողին կխարազանեն ասելով թէ՝ տես. ուրեմն դու շահախնդիր բարի ես։



> Ինչո՞ւ մարդկանց մեծ մասը որոշ հարցերում ունեն բարոյականության նույն զգացումը (օրինակ ՝ մարդասպանությունը, բռնաբարությունը, գողությունը վատ բաներ են։ Սովածին հաց տալը, հիվանդին բուժելը, հաշմանդամին օգնելը լավ բաներ են)։


Գութ ասվածն է։ 
Ու նորից անդրադառնամ հոգու խորքում նստած ենթագիտակցությանը. Մարդը Աստծուն հավատա. թէ չհավատա մեկ է՝ նա  հավատում. կամ վախենում է. որ  իր արարքը բումերանգի նման դառնալու է իրեն։
և վերջում՝  Էական տարբերություն կա աշխարհի պատկերացրած լավի ու  Աստծո պահանջած լավի մեջ։
Աստված չի ասում եղիր լավը. ասում է՝ հավատա։(Չնայած հավատքն էլ իր հերթին լուռ կերտում է ավելի լավ ու բարի անձնավորության)
Ու եթե ընդունում ենք Կտակարանի ճշմարտությունը այնտեղ ասվում է որ  աշխարհը պիտի չարախոսի ու զրպարտի ձեզ(հավատացողներին).Բա ես էլ որտե՞ղ ասեմ հավատացողը լավն է. ո՞վ կնդունի դա։

----------

Ամմէ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Նախ պիտի բարության սահմանումը տանք. Սա  անպտուղ խոսակցության է բերելու. ուրեմն միանգամից ասեմ իմ  սահմանումով։





> Էստեղ էլ. լավը խիստ ընդարձակ հասկացություն է. Մեկի համար լավ՝ մյուսի համար՝ վատ։





> Նորից կոտրած տաշտակ։ Լավ ի՞նչ. ո՞ր հարցում։ Կրող է լավ ֆուտբոլիստ լինել. կարող է լավ ծնող լինել. կարող է լավ ջենտլմեն լինել......


Այո՛, ճիշտ ես։ Ես շատ ընդհանուր գրեցի հուսալով, որ պարզ կլինի, որովհետև չէի ուզում շատ փակագծերը բացել էտ առումով։ 
Էս վերջին գրառումներիցս մեկում մի փոքր ավելի բացած եմ գրել։ 
Ես ինքս էլ կոմղնակից եմ նման հասկացությունների ավելի կոնկրետացնելու։




> Ոչ չի կարելի. կամ չեմ հավատում ։ Մեկնաբանեմ՝ Ցանկացած անաստվածի ենթագիտակցության մեջ նստած է Աստված։ Ու որքան էլ անհավատը բղավի որ չի հավատում մեկ է իր  խիղճը՝ Աստծո պադգամավորը. միշտ հիշեցնելու է իր մասին. Ու դրանով պայմանավորված էլ նա կլինի համեմատաբար բարի ու կտարբերվի կենդանուց։ 
> ինչո՞ւ լինել բարի, եթե չկա Աստված՝ Այո՛ իսկ ի՞նչու լինել։ Սա մի հարց է որը միշտ աշխատում են խլացնել. ծածկել ու խուսափել։ Կամ հարցին հետամուտ լինողին կխարազանեն ասելով թէ՝ տես. ուրեմն դու շահախնդիր բարի ես։
> Գութ ասվածն է։ 
> Ու նորից անդրադառնամ հոգու խորքում նստած ենթագիտակցությանը. Մարդը Աստծուն հավատա. թէ չհավատա մեկ է՝ նա  հավատում. կամ վախենում է. որ  իր արարքը բումերանգի նման դառնալու է իրեն։
> և վերջում՝  Էական տարբերություն կա աշխարհի պատկերացրած լավի ու  Աստծո պահանջած լավի մեջ։
> Աստված չի ասում եղիր լավը. ասում է՝ հավատա։(Չնայած հավատքն էլ իր հերթին լուռ կերտում է ավելի լավ ու բարի անձնավորության)
> Ու եթե ընդունում ենք Կտակարանի ճշմարտությունը այնտեղ ասվում է որ  աշխարհը պիտի չարախոսի ու զրպարտի ձեզ(հավատացողներին).Բա ես էլ որտե՞ղ ասեմ հավատացողը լավն է. ո՞վ կնդունի դա։


Պատասխաններիդ համար, շնորհակալ եմ, Նետ։ 
Համաձայն չեմ, բայց շնորհակալ եմ, որ ժամանակ տրամադրեցիր ու պատասխանեցիր։
Հետո անպայման կպատասխանեմ։ Այս թեմայում արդեն երկու խոստում եմ տվել պատասխանելու  :Blush:

----------


## Tig

> Կիսում եմ հիացմունքդ, Ամմէ 
> Նման երևույթներն իմ մեջ էլ են առաջացնում վեհության զգացում և հիացմունք։
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով նման հարցերը Աստծու գոյությամբ բացատրելը ոչ թե լուծում է հարցը, ոչ թե տալիս է լուծում խնդրին, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ կանգնեցնում է ավելի մեծ հարցի առաջ։ Եթե մեր համար Աստված ա էտ ամենը որոշում, բա ո՞վ ա իրա համար որոշել։ Մենք տրամաբանում ենք այսպես.
> 1) եթե լուցկու տուփը ունի ստեղծողի կարիք, ապա միթե՞ անհամեմատ ավելի բարդ կառուցվածք ունեցող մարդը կամ տիեզերքը չունեն ստեղծողի կարիք։ Հետևաբար, եթե Աստված չլիներ մենք գոյություն չէինք ունենա։
> 2) եթե Աստված չտար բարոյականություն մենք բարոյականություն չէինք ունենա
> 
> Հիմա հարց.
> 1) եթե Աստված չլիներ մենք չէինք լինի, բա իրա դեպքո՞ւմ ով ա եղել։ Եթե այդ սկբզունքը ճշմարիտ ա՝ եթե հիանալի տիեզերքը ՈՒՆԻ ստեղծողի կարիք, ուրեմն հիանալի տիեզերքը ստեղծող հիանալի բանականությունը առավելի ևս ՈՒՆԻ ստեղծողի կարիք՝ քանի որ ինքը տիեզերքի հետ համեմատած անհամեմատ ավելի բարդ պիտի լինի։ Իսկ ինչպես մենք պնդում էինք քիչ առաջ՝ բարդ կառուցվածք ունեցող բաները և նույնիսկ պրիմիտիվ կառուցվածք ունեցողներն ինքն իրեն չեն առաջանում ՝ ունեն Ստեղծիչ։
> ...


Արթուր ջան, ես մի քիչ ուրիշ տեսանկյունից եմ նայում Արարմանը:
Աստված ոչ թե ստեղծել է կոնկրետ այս կամ այն բանը, այլ սահմանել է օրենքներ: Ավելի ճիշտ այդ օրենքները սահմանված են եղել միշտ, այսինքն մեր համար դժվար է պատկերացնել անսկիզբ ու անվերջ երևույթը: Ու մնացած ամեն ինչը շարժվում է, ապրում, զարգանում, դեգրադացվում, կործանվում և նորից ծնվում այդ օրենքների համաձայն: Մեր խնդիրը գալիս է նրանից, որ մենք անսահմանի սկզբի մասին հարցադրում ենք դնում: Անսահմանը չի կարող սկիզբ ունենալ:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.11.2012), Ամմէ (26.11.2012), Ուլուանա (28.11.2012), Սելավի (27.11.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ահագին խորն եք տարել թեման, բայց ես չխորանամ էլի: 
Ես չգիտեմ, մարդիկ իսկապես բարի են մենակ նրա համար, որ աստված պապիկից են վախենում, բայց են, որ մեր մեջ կա բարություն ու շնորհակալ եմ դա ստեղծողից (էվոլուցիա, աստված, եսիմ ինչ ուժեր` լրիվ մեկ է) էդ հաստատ է, առաջին հերթին ինձ համար եմ բարի, եթե բարի եմ էլի,  :Smile:  իսկ հետո` մարդկանց ու կապ չունի ով է էդ մարդը:

----------

Jarre (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.11.2012), Tig (26.11.2012), Ամմէ (26.11.2012), Մինա (26.11.2012), Ուլուանա (28.11.2012), Սելավի (27.11.2012), Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Ուզում ե՞ս ասեմ թե ինչ եմ մտածում  :Smile: , դու էլ լավ գիտես,որ այս հարցիդ պատասխանը երբեք չես իմանա, բայց եթե դու չհավատաիր դու չէիր էլ հետաքրքրվի այս հարցով, այնպես որ ես ինձ կվերապահեմ և քո փոխարեն կարող եմ հանգիստ ասել, որ դու հավատում ես Աստծուն: Կարող է ամեն նեղության կամ ուրախության պահին չես ասում (թեկույզ մտքումդ ).«Շնորհակալ եմ Աստված ջան » կամ էլ ՝«Օգնի՛ր, խնդրում եմ Տեր»: Մի բան էլ  կա, մեր Արարչի գործերը պետք չէ վերծանել, միգուցե մենք մեր այդ անվստահությամբ և թերահավատությամբ նրան նեղացնում ենք: :Xeloq: 
Աստված, ների՛ր մեզ՝հասարակ մահկանացուներիս, որ այսքան քթներս խառնում ենք մեզ այդքան անհասկանալի ,անհասանելի («չի կարելի») տեղերը: Մենք քեզ վստահում և հավատում ենք Աստված վկա: :Smile:

----------

Նետ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Freeman

Մարդը շատ ավելի զարգացած ա մյուս կենդանիներից, ինքը արդեն հասարակական կենդանի ա, իսկ էվոլյուցիան ուղղված ա տեսակի պահպանմանը, ոչ թե մի առանձնակի, մեր բարությունը թույլ առանձնակի հանդեպ ու մյուս օրենքները օգնում են, որ դառնանք ավելի կազմակերպված ու հաղթենք տեսակների գոյության պայքարում: Էս մի տարբերակ, հաջորդ հարց՝ ինչու՞ լինել բարի, եթե նույնիսկ Աստված կա,ի՞նչ տարբերություն, եթե նույնիսկ դժոխքի ու դրախտի հարց կա, ինչու՞ պետք է մենք դրանցից մեկին ձգտենք, ինչու՞ արդարացնել ուրիշների սպասումները, ինչու՞ բարձրացնել սեփական անձի մասին կարծիքը, ի՞նչ տարբերություն, մենք լավն ենք, թե՞ ոչ, իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, տարբերության լինելու ու չլինելու մեջ: 
Հետաքրքիր թեմա ա , հետաքրքիր կարծիքներ կարդացի: Ժառ, քո կարծիքը ոնց-որ չկար, կգրե՞ս

----------

Tig (26.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Զարմանում ես էլի,ոնց է ստացվել ,որ ես աղջիկ եմ ծնվել , իսկ իմ եղբայրը՝ տղա( գիտենք ,որ գամետների բեղմնավորման հավանականությունը 50:50 է ): Աստված է որոշել, որ ես պետք է աղջիկ լինեի և ոչ թե  տղա  : Կամ ոնց կարա բավականին տձև սերմից հրաշք ծաղիկ աճի:Անհասկանալի ու առեղծվածային է կյանքի ծագումը, բայց միևնույն է այստեղ Աստվածային գործոնը կա: Դարվինը իր տարիների կեսը նվիրել է կյանքի Էվոլուցյոն ծագումն ապացուցելու համար, բայց վերջում ինքն ասել է ,որ Աստված գոյություն ունի:


Ամմե ջան, հիշու՞մ ես էն վերևում ինչ ասեցիր.




> Աստված կա ու միշտ մեր հետ է:Ես դա անձամբ իմ փորձով գիտեմ: *Աստված ամենուր է, այն, ինչ մենք տեսնում ենք, շնչում ենք, ինչի վրա մենք կանգնած ենք, ամեն ինչ Աստված է*:


Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, ապրես. *ամեն ինչ Աստված է*: Ու հուսով եմ, համաձայն ես ինձ հետ, որ մենք այդ Ամեն Ինչի մի մասն ենք, մի փոքրիկ մասնիկը: Այսինքն, Աստված բաժանել է Իրեն մեր մեջ, ճի՞շտ է: Հիմա տես, թե որքան մերպեսները կան այս աշխարհում, և բոլորն էլ Աստծո մի մասնիկ են իրենց մեջ կրում: Եվ դու կարծում ես, որ Աստված նստել՝ մտածում է, թե այդ միլիարդավոր Իր մասնիկներից որ մեկը պետք է տղա կամ աղջիկ լինի, կամ հայր, կամ մորաքրոջ տատի՞կ: Մի՞թե ավելի հեշտ ու տրամաբանական չէր լինի, եթե Աստված թույլատրեր, որ Իր մասնիկներից յուրաքանչյուրն ինքը որոշեր, թե ով է ինքը ցանկանում լինել, կամ ինչ դառնալ: Իսկ ինչու՞ չմտածել, որ Իր իմաստության մեջ Նա հենց այդպես էլ վարվել է, և երբ ասվում է, որ Նա մեզ ստեղծել է *Իր կերպ և նմանությամբ*, - դա Էլ հենց նշանակում է՝ Իր նման արարիչ:
Այսինքն, մինչև քո այս աշխարհ գալը, դու ինքդ ես որոշել քո աղջիկ լինելը և հիմա, այս անգամ,  *քո՛* ընտրած՝ աղջիկ լինելու փորձն ես ապրում:

Իսկ հետո մի բան էլ ես ասում.



> Արարչի գործերը պետք չէ վերծանել, միգուցե մենք մեր այդ անվստահությամբ և թերահավատությամբ նրան նեղացնում ենք:


Էլի ճիշտ ես, միգուցէ պետք չի վերծանել: Բայց, կարծում եմ, որ անհրաժեշտ է հասկանալ: Որովհետև եթե Աստված մի բան անում է մեր կյանքում, ուրեմն մեզ համար է անում, չէ՞: Համաձայն եմ, պետք է վստահել Նրան և ընդունել: Բայց ի՞նչ ես կարծում, մի՞թե Նա ավելի ուրախ չէր լինի, եթե մենք Նրա արածները գնահատեինք ըստ արժանավույն:




> Աստված, ների՛ր մեզ՝հասարակ մահկանացուներիս, որ այսքան քթներս խառնում ենք մեզ այդքան անհասկանալի ,անհասանելի («չի կարելի») տեղերը:


Դու հասարակ մահկանացու *չե՛ս*: Աստծո մասնիկն ի սկզբանե կարող է միայն ընտրյալ և կատարյալ լինել: Եվ երբ Աստված հայացք է նետում քեզ վրա, Նա միայն այդպիսին է տեսնում քեզ. կատարյալ և ընտրյալ: Որովհետև Նա, հակառակ քեզ, շատ լավ գիտի, որ Ինքն անկարող է ոչ կատարյալ ինչ-որ բան ստեղծել: Եվ եթե դու էլ քեզ նայես Աստծո աչքերով /դու այդ կարող ես, չէ՞ որ դու Նրա մասնիկն ես/, կտեսնես, որ քեզ համար ոչ "անհասանելի", որ էլ "չի կարելի" տեղեր գոյություն չունեն:

Ուղղակի *դադարիր մտածել որպես մարդ*:

----------

Tig (27.11.2012), Ամմէ (26.11.2012), Ուլուանա (28.11.2012), Սելավի (27.11.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ուզում ե՞ս ասեմ թե ինչ եմ մտածում , դու էլ լավ գիտես,որ այս հարցիդ պատասխանը երբեք չես իմանա, բայց եթե դու չհավատաիր դու չէիր էլ հետաքրքրվի այս հարցով, այնպես որ ես ինձ կվերապահեմ և քո փոխարեն կարող եմ հանգիստ ասել, որ դու հավատում ես Աստծուն: Կարող է ամեն նեղության կամ ուրախության պահին չես ասում (թեկույզ մտքումդ ).«Շնորհակալ եմ Աստված ջան » կամ էլ ՝«Օգնի՛ր, խնդրում եմ Տեր»: Մի բան էլ  կա, մեր Արարչի գործերը պետք չէ վերծանել, միգուցե մենք մեր այդ անվստահությամբ և թերահավատությամբ նրան նեղացնում ենք:
> Աստված, ների՛ր մեզ՝հասարակ մահկանացուներիս, որ այսքան քթներս խառնում ենք մեզ այդքան անհասկանալի ,անհասանելի («չի կարելի») տեղերը: Մենք քեզ վստահում և հավատում ենք Աստված վկա:


Ամմէ ջան,  :Smile:  հարցն այն է, որ ես ու դու աստծո մասին տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենք, ու ես չեմ հավատում քո աստծուն, քո պատկերացրածին: Նախ էս հարցերի պատասխանները, գոնե մենք, հաստատ տալ չենք կարող, իսկ երկրորդ աստծուց ինչ-որ մի բանի համար (ինչ-որ մտքի )չեմ ուզում ներողություն խնդրել:

----------

Jarre (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (27.11.2012), Tig (27.11.2012), Ուլուանա (28.11.2012), Սելավի (27.11.2012), Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այո՜ կտրականապես տարբերվում են։ Նախադասության մեջ մի ստորակետ փոխելով կարող ես  լրիվ հակառակ պատկերը ստանալ։՚


Օ՛քեյ, Նետ, հասկացա՜նք: Բայց դու ասա՛ վերջապես, հիմա խաբե՞նք, թե՞ չխաբենք: Դա լա՞վ է, թե՞ վատ:




> Սրա մեջ մի իմաստ կա որ . ցավում եմ ՝ դու չես կարող հասկանալ։


Դե դու էլ բացատրի, Նետ ջան, որքա՞ն կարելի է քեզ խնդրել: Իսկ դու ընկել կետադրական նշաններից ես խոսում: 




> Պողոս առաքյալն էլ իր թղթերում ասում է *ՙհին կտակարանի վրա քող կա գցած* և անկարելի է այն հասկանալ.


Այդ մեր աչքերին է քող գցած էս երկու հազար տարի, ոչ թե Հին Կտակարանի:




> միայն Քրիստոսով է այն լուսաբանվում՚


Որովհետև Քրիստոս ոչ մի բանի վրա "քող չի գցում", այլ տղավարի պարզ ու ազնվորեն ամեն ինչ մասին խոսում է, ընդ որում այնքան պարզ, որ բոլորին էլ հասկանալի լինի: Եվ չէ՞ որ հենց դա էլ քո "հինկտակարանակիրների" դուրը չեկավ ու դառավ նրան խաչելու պատճառը:




> Իսկ դուք վերցրել ու գեղարվեստական գրքի տեղ կարդում եք։( եթե իհարկե կարդում եք. այլ ոչ՝ արդեն պատրաստի հակաճառություններ բերում)։՚


Դու լու՞րջ ես սա գրել, Նետ: Ի՞նչ նշանակում "արդեն պատրաստի": Ուզում ես ասել, որ իմ տված հարցերն արդեն բազում անգամներ քեզ տրված հարցե՞ր են: Կարո՞ղ ես ինչ-որ տեղ ինձ այդ ցույց տալ, ես ինչ-որ չեմ գտնում այդ տեղերը: Եվ հետո, եթե այդքան հաճախ տրվող են, ուրեմն դու արդեն ունես դրանց պատասխանները: Դե միանգամից պատասխանիր, էլի, էլ ի՞նչ ես սար ու ձոր ընկել:

Պատասխաանի՛ր.

Ինչու՞ է Աստված հորդորում կողոպտել, իսկ հետո ասում է. մի կողոպտիր:
Ինչու՞ է Աստված հորդորում սպանել, իսկ հետո ասում է. մի սպանիր:

----------

Ուլուանա (28.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես կգրեմ իմ անձնական կարծիքն ու փիլիսոփայությունը լավության, բարության ու բարոյականության մասին…

բարության, բարոյականության ու լավության հատուցում գոյություն չունի… հետմահու դրախտներ, լավության դիմաց հատուցումներ, չի լինելու… մարդը որին լավություն ես անում նա քեզ հետ չի վերադարձնելու լավությունն ու բարությունը… չկա ոչինչ, ոչ մի տեսակի հատուցում, ոչ մի պատիժ չանելու համար, ոչ մի սուրբ հոգի ականջիդ չի հուշելու ճիշտն ու սխալը…

…կա ընդամենը մի բան… մի շանս… մի հավանականություն…

էն լավությունն ու բարությունը որ դու անում ես մեկին, անծանոթին, որին դու կյանքում չես տեսնելու, նա դա ընդունի ու վերբարվի հենց նույն ձևով ուրիշին, լրիվ օտար մեկին… էս ա հատուցումը… ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չկա… դու լավությունն ու բարությունն անում ես մարդուն ընդամենը մի ակնկալիքով որ դա փոխանցվելու ա մեկ ուրիշին… քանի՞ տոկոս շանս կա որ էդ մարդը կանի մեկ ուրիշին. երևի մի 20% կամ 0.00000%… բայց կա… իսկ եթե խանես 0 ա շանսը… 

…կախված ա ձեզանից… կանե՞ք լավություն թե՞ չէ… 

Ընկերս մի լավ պատմություն պատմեց մի անգամ… փոքր էինք 7-րդ դասարան… մեկը ձիով գնում ա ու դիմացը մի մարդ ա դուրս գալիս… "կտա՞ս մի հատ ձիդ քշեմ… շատ լավն ա" ձիավորը փե "հա ի՞նչ կա՞ որ"… անցվորը ձին նստում ու փախնում ա… ձիու տերը հետևից գոռում ա "ապեր կանգնի… մի րոպե ընդամենը… ձին քոնն ա, տարել ես գողացել ես… վերջ… ուզածս ձին չի"… անցվորը կանգնում ա մի րոպե ու մոտենում. "ասա"… "ախպերս, ձին տարար, գողացար, մենակ խնդրում եմ էս պատմությունն ուրիշ տեղ չպատմես, մի ասա որ գողացել ես…" անցվերը թե ինչու՞… ձիու տերը "մարդիկ էլ չեն հավատա իրար՝ կդադարեն իրար վստահել"

----------

Jarre (27.11.2012), Katka (26.11.2012), kivera (27.11.2012), Quyr Qery (26.11.2012), Sambitbaba (27.11.2012), Smokie (27.11.2012), Tig (27.11.2012), Ամմէ (26.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012), Սելավի (27.11.2012), Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան,  հարցն այն է, որ ես ու դու աստծո մասին տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունենք, ու ես չեմ հավատում քո աստծուն, քո պատկերացրածին: Նախ էս հարցերի պատասխանները, գոնե մենք, հաստատ տալ չենք կարող, իսկ երկրորդ աստծուց ինչ-որ մի բանի համար (ինչ-որ մտքի )չեմ ուզում ներողություն խնդրել:


Իմ Աստվածը  նաև քո Աստվածն է, իմ ու քո երակներում նույն գույնի արյուն է հոսում:Մենք հայ ենք, քրիստոնյա հայ: Աստծուց ներեղություն խնդրելն էլ մեղք չէ , դու ամեն օր էլ ամեն վայրկյան կարող ես ու պարտավոր ես նրանից շնորհակալ լինել,որ կաս ու շնչում ես: Ներեղություն խնդրելն էլ ամոթ կամ վատ բան չէր լինի :Wink: :

----------


## Նետ

> Դե դու էլ* բացատրի*, Նետ ջան, որքա՞ն կարելի է քեզ* խնդրե*լ: Իսկ դու ընկել կետադրական նշաններից ես խոսում: 
> 
> Ինչու՞ է Աստված հորդորում կողոպտել, իսկ հետո ասում է. մի կողոպտիր:
> Ինչու՞ է Աստված հորդորում սպանել, իսկ հետո ասում է. մի սպանիր:


Քեզ առաջին օրը չի որ ճանաչում եմ. Ու առաջին էջը չի որ մաշեցնում եմ քեզ հետ։ Հավատա  որ դու ոչինչ էլ չես խնդրում ու ոչ մի  բանի բացատրության կարիք էլ չունես։ Չունես ըստ քեզ։  երբ կզգաս որ իրոք կարիք ունես իմանալու էդ ժամանակ  կիմանաս։
Հիմա արի թեման չշեղենք։

----------

dvgray (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմե ջան, հիշու՞մ ես էն վերևում ինչ ասեցիր.
> 
> 
> Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, ապրես. *ամեն ինչ Աստված է*: Ու հուսով եմ, համաձայն ես ինձ հետ, որ մենք այդ Ամեն Ինչի մի մասն ենք, մի փոքրիկ մասնիկը: Այսինքն, Աստված բաժանել է Իրեն մեր մեջ, ճի՞շտ է: Հիմա տես, թե որքան մերպեսները կան այս աշխարհում, և բոլորն էլ Աստծո մի մասնիկ են իրենց մեջ կրում: Եվ դու կարծում ես, որ Աստված նստել՝ մտածում է, թե այդ միլիարդավոր Իր մասնիկներից որ մեկը պետք է տղա կամ աղջիկ լինի, կամ հայր, կամ մորաքրոջ տատի՞կ: Մի՞թե ավելի հեշտ ու տրամաբանական չէր լինի, եթե Աստված թույլատրեր, որ Իր մասնիկներից յուրաքանչյուրն ինքը որոշեր, թե ով է ինքը ցանկանում լինել, կամ ինչ դառնալ: Իսկ ինչու՞ չմտածել, որ Իր իմաստության մեջ Նա հենց այդպես էլ վարվել է, և երբ ասվում է, որ Նա մեզ ստեղծել է *Իր կերպ և նմանությամբ*, - դա Էլ հենց նշանակում է՝ Իր նման արարիչ:
> Այսինքն, մինչև քո այս աշխարհ գալը, դու ինքդ ես որոշել քո աղջիկ լինելը և հիմա, այս անգամ,  *քո՛* ընտրած՝ աղջիկ լինելու փորձն ես ապրում:
> 
> Իսկ հետո մի բան էլ ես ասում.
> 
> Էլի ճիշտ ես, միգուցէ պետք չի վերծանել: Բայց, կարծում եմ, որ անհրաժեշտ է հասկանալ: Որովհետև եթե Աստված մի բան անում է մեր կյանքում, ուրեմն մեզ համար է անում, չէ՞: Համաձայն եմ, պետք է վստահել Նրան և ընդունել: Բայց ի՞նչ ես կարծում, մի՞թե Նա ավելի ուրախ չէր լինի, եթե մենք Նրա արածները գնահատեինք ըստ արժանավույն:
> ...


 Ահա մենք նման ենք մտածում, ես համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ լիովին:


Մեկ-մեկ չարանում եմ , չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկին լսել , բարկացնում եմ մամաիս , հեռախոսով եմ խոսում(մի փոքր շատ եմ խոսում), համակարգչի առջև շատ եմ նստում , չարաճճի բաներ եմ անում, ինքը ջղայնանում ա վրաս , ասում ա ,որ չեմ լսում իրան , նենեց ինձ կդնգստեր,որ սիրտը թեթևանար :LOL: ( սիրում եմ քեզ մամ , հատկապես որ էդքան ինձ պիտի դնգստես ու մենակ ուժեղ պաչում ես լացացնելու չափ :Blush: ), բայց ներում ա ինձ , որովհետև սիրում ա , որովհետև ինքը իմ պահապան հրեշտակն ա , մամաս ա , ինքը բարի ա , որովհետև ինքը իմ Աստվածն ա :

----------

Sambitbaba (27.11.2012), Tig (27.11.2012), Սելավի (27.11.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Քեզ առաջին օրը չի որ ճանաչում եմ. Ու առաջին էջը չի որ մաշեցնում եմ քեզ հետ։ Հավատա  որ դու ոչինչ էլ չես խնդրում ու ոչ մի  բանի բացատրության կարիք էլ չունես։ Չունես ըստ քեզ։  երբ կզգաս որ իրոք կարիք ունես իմանալու էդ ժամանակ  կիմանաս։
> Հիմա արի թեման չշեղենք։


Նետ իսկ կասես ինչու եմ ես այդքան մամաիս գժվեցնում , չեմ լսում , հեռախոսով անընդհատ խոսում եմ , բայց ինքը ինձ ներում ա : Համ էլ ասում ա -Քո  նման կապրիզնի լաչառուշկա կունենաս նոր ինձ կհասկանաս  :Angry2:   :LOL: .Էմմա ՛,աղջիկ ես քեզ սպանելու եմ  :Angry2: : :LOL: 
 մեկ էլ խի եմ ես էսքան վատը

----------

Sambitbaba (27.11.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

«Բարի» կամ  «չար» կոչումները  ըստ  իս,  ընդհամենը  պիտակներ  են   «յառլիկ»: Որոնք   մարդիկ  կպցնում  են  այնպիսի   արարքների  կամ  երևույթների  վրա,  որը  գործում  և  համապատասխանում  է     իրենց  գիտակցական  արժեհամակարգում  գործող    կանոններին:  
Ամեն  հասարակություն,  ըստ  իր  ունեցած   արժեհամակարգի  է  օկտագործում  այդ  պիտակները:  Նույն  երևույթը  տարբեր  իրավիճակներում  տարբեր  պիտակ  է  ստանում:  
Պատկերացրեք  մեկը  մարդ  է  սպանել,  այդ  մարդը  հիմա  ի՞նչ  է,  բարի  թե՞  չար: 
 Ըստ  իս  էդ  մարդը  մարդասպան  է:  Հիմա  պատկերացրեք  էդ  մարդը սպանել  է  մեկին,  ով    սպառնում  էր  երեխաներին:  Նա  նկատելով  սպառնալիքի  խստությունը,  սպանում  է  այդ  սպառնացողին,  որ  փրկի  երեխաներին:  Այս  իրավիճակում  այդ  նույն  մարդասպանը  դառնում  է  բարի  մարդասպան,  որովհետև  օգնեց  երեխաներին:  Բայց  մի  տեսակ  չի  բռնում  չէ՞  «բարի  մարդասպան»  պիտակը,  որովհետև  մեզ  սովորեցրել  են  որ  մարդասպանությունը  դա  վատ  կամ  չար  բան  է: Մեզ  երբեք  չեն  սովորեցրել  որ  ամեն  իրավիճակ    իր  ինքնուրույն  ելքն  է  փնտրում:  Ամեն  բան  կախված  է  նրանից, թե  քո  կատարած   արարքի  ժամանակ,  դու  ինչ  կզգաս,    մեկը  մարդ  սպանելուց  ընկնում  է   շատ  ծանր   հոգեբանական  վիճակի  մեջ,  մյուսը  հպարտության  և  հերոսի  հոգեբանական  զգացողությունն   է  վայելում,  որովհետև  իր  այդ  արարքով  նա  փրկել  է  իր  ընտանիքը,  իր  հայրենիքը,  իր  մտերիմին...
 Նմանատիպ  օրինակներ,  կարող  ենք  կյանքում  հանդիպել    ցանկացած   երևույթների  վերաբերյալ,  որտեղ  մարդիկ  երևույթները  պիտակավորել   են  լավի  վատի,  չարի  բարու: Կրկին  ըստ  իս,  չկա  լավ  կամ  վատ, չար  կամ  բարի:  Երևույթները  ընդհամենը  մենք  ենք  պիտակավորում,  ելնելով  մեր  արժեհամակարգում  գործող  նորմերից: 
Կրոնական  հրյաները  մինչև  վերջի  երկու  տարին  պահպանում  էին  իրենց  կրոնից  բխող  այն  օրենքը,  որ,  շաբաթ  օրը  իրավունք  չունեն  էլէկտրոէներգիա  միացնելու: 
Սակայն վերջի  ամառները  այնպիսի  շոգ  եղանակներ  եղան,  որ  ստիպված  այդ  օրենքը  հեչ  արեցին,  որպեսզի  կարողանան  օդակարգավորիչ  (կոնդիցիոներ)  միացնեն: Ով  համարեց  որ  այդ  արարքը   այլևս   մեղք  չէ՞,  Աստվա՞ծ:  Ինձ  թվում  է  որ  ոչ,  մարդկությունը  ինքն  է  իր  համար  պիտակներ    դնում  տարբեր  երևույթների  վրա,  անտեսելով  նույն  երևույթի,  տարբեր   իրավիճակների  գործոնը,  իրավիճակների    յուրահատկությունները:  
Ես  գրեթե   համոզված  եմ,  սովամահ  լինող  րաբբին,  հաստա  խոզի  միս  կուտի:

 Իմ  կարծիքով,  եթե  մարդու  ներքին  մղումները   միտված  չեն,  մեկ  այլ  անձին  մտադրված  վիրավորելուն  կամ  զրկելուն  իր  ազատ  ընտրության  իրավունքից,  ապա  այդպիսի  մարդկանց  համար  ցանկացած  պիտակ՝  լավ,  վատ,  չար,  մեղք...  կորցնում  են  իրենց  «կուսական»  նշանակությունը,  քանզի   նրանք  իրենց   դիմացինի  նկատմամբ  վարվում  են    սիրո  և  կարեկցանքի  զգացողությունից   ելնելով,  այդպիսի  մարդկանց  համար    սերն   է  դառնում  միակ   շարժիչ  ուժը,  և  նրանք  տարբեր  իրավիճակներում,  նույն  երևույթի  առկայության  դեպքում   վարվում  են  համապատասխան  թելադրված  իրավիճակի,   նրանք  այլևս  չեն  մտածում,  մեղք  եմ  գործում,  կամ  այսպես  վարվելը  չար  են  մարդիկ  համարում:

Այսպիսի  մի  ասացվածք  կա, կարծեմ  մոտովորապես  այսպես  է  հնչում  «մարդիկ  պահպանում  են  օրենքը,  իսկ  սերը  գիտի  թե  այն  երբ  խախտի»:

----------

erexa (27.11.2012), Quyr Qery (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (27.11.2012), Smokie (27.11.2012), Tig (27.11.2012), Ամմէ (27.11.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Նետ իսկ կասես ինչու եմ ես այդքան մամաիս գժվեցնում , չեմ լսում , հեռախոսով անընդհատ խոսում եմ , բայց ինքը ինձ ներում ա : Համ էլ ասում ա -Քո  նման կապրիզնի լաչառուշկա կունենաս նոր ինձ կհասկանաս  .Էմմա ՛,աղջիկ ես քեզ սպանելու եմ :


Որովհետև գայլը սարի ետևն է։ :Smile: 


> մեկ էլ խի եմ ես էսքան վատը


Դե հերիք ա քեզ գովես. է՜։ :Wink:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Պատկերացրեք  մեկը  մարդ  է  սպանել,  այդ  մարդը  հիմա  ի՞նչ  է,  բարի  թե՞  չար: 
>  Ըստ  իս  էդ  մարդը  մարդասպան  է:  Հիմա  պատկերացրեք  էդ  մարդը սպանել  է  մեկին,  ով    սպառնում  էր  երեխաներին:  Նա  նկատելով  սպառնալիքի  խստությունը,  սպանում  է  այդ  սպառնացողին,  որ  փրկի  երեխաներին:  Այս  իրավիճակում  այդ  նույն  մարդասպանը  դառնում  է  բարի  մարդասպան,  որովհետև  օգնեց  երեխաներին:  Բայց  մի  տեսակ  չի  բռնում  չէ՞  «բարի  մարդասպան»  պիտակը,  որովհետև  մեզ  սովորեցրել  են  որ  մարդասպանությունը  դա  վատ  կամ  չար  բան  է:


Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ինչ որ մեկի կյանքը խլի , դա երբեք չի արդարացվում :Sad: միայն գրքերում հերոսանալու համար :Wink: )

----------


## Ամմէ

> Որովհետև գայլը սարի ետևն է։Դե հերիք ա քեզ գովես. է՜։


 :Blush: մի քիչ էլ գովեմ էլի :Blush:  , մամաիս հարցրել եմ  :LOL:

----------


## kivera

Կարծում եք մարդիկ լավն են, որովհետև կա Աստված, թե լավն են, որվհետև կա Աստծու դատաստան?)))

----------


## Սելավի

> Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ինչ որ մեկի կյանքը խլի , դա երբեք չի արդարացվումմիայն գրքերում հերոսանալու համար)


Ամնէ  ջան,  եթե ընդհանուր  կոնտեքստից  դուրս  քննարկենք  այդ  մեջբերածդ  տողերը,  ընդհանրապես  չի  հասկացվի  թե  իմ  ասածի  մեխը  որտեղ  էր:

----------

Quyr Qery (27.11.2012), Tig (27.11.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

> Կարծում եք մարդիկ լավն են, որովհետև կա Աստված, թե լավն են, որվհետև կա Աստծու դատաստան?)))


Մարդիկ  ոչ  լավն  են,  ոչ  էլ  վատը,  նրանք  այնպիսին  են  ինչպիսին  որ  կան:

----------

Tig (27.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

Չեմ կարծում, էս աշխարհում ամեն ինչ կարելի է որակել:


> Մարդիկ  ոչ  լավն  են,  ոչ  էլ  վատը,  նրանք  այնպիսին  են  ինչպիսին  որ  կան:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամնէ  ջան,  եթե ընդհանուր  կոնտեքստից  դուրս  քննարկենք  այդ  մեջբերածդ  տողերը,  ընդհանրապես  չի  հասկացվի  թե  իմ  ասածի  մեխը  որտեղ  էր:


Սելավի ջան ,բայց ես քո ասածի հետ համամիտ եմ: Ուղղակի այդ մարդասպանի պահով գրեցի :Wink: : Ես քո ասածը ամբողջությամբ ընկալել եմ և հասկացել եմ, թե դու ինչ ես ցանկանում ասել : :Smile:

----------

Սելավի (27.11.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

> Չեմ կարծում, էս աշխարհում ամեն ինչ կարելի է որակել:


Խնդիր  չկա  Kivera  ջան,  ընտրությունը  քոնն  է,  կարող  էս  ամեն  ինչ էլ  որակել,  ես  հարգում  եմ   քո  ընտրության,  և    ընտրությանդ    դեմ  ոչինչ  չունեմ:

----------

kivera (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (27.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Եթե մարդուն լավություն ես անում, նա քեզ պետք ա պարտական չլինի… երբ մարդուն լավություն ես անում, դու ըստ էության վերացնում ես էդ մարդու ազատության վրա դրված սահմանափակումները… և երբ փոխհատուցում ես սպասում, որեմն կրկին վերահաստատում ես այդ սահմանափակումը… ազնիվ չի… երբ քեզ պատիվ ա ընձեռնվել մարդուն վերադարձնել իր ազատությունը, ապա պտի թողնես որ վայելի… հակառակլ դեպքում իր ինչին ա պետք ազատությունը…

իսկ երբ մարդուն լավություն ես անում ու քեզ լավ ես զգում, դրա մեջ էգոիզմի էլեմենտ կա… դու ավելի շատ անում ես լավ զգալու համար… կամ եթե անում ես դրախտ գնալու համար ուրեմն առևտուր ա… 

պտի անես լավություն ու մոռանաս… մոռացեք, էդ ձեզ պետք չի գա հաստատ… ընդհակառակը կարող ա վնասի…

----------

Jarre (27.11.2012), Quyr Qery (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (27.11.2012), Tig (27.11.2012), Արէա (27.11.2012), Սելավի (27.11.2012), Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Արթուր ջան, *ես մի քիչ ուրիշ տեսանկյունից եմ նայում Արարմանը*:
> Աստված ոչ թե ստեղծել է կոնկրետ այս կամ այն բանը, այլ սահմանել է օրենքներ: Ավելի ճիշտ այդ օրենքները սահմանված են եղել միշտ, այսինքն մեր համար դժվար է պատկերացնել անսկիզբ ու անվերջ երևույթը: Ու մնացած ամեն ինչը շարժվում է, ապրում, զարգանում, դեգրադացվում, կործանվում և նորից ծնվում այդ օրենքների համաձայն: Մեր խնդիրը գալիս է նրանից, որ մենք անսահմանի սկզբի մասին հարցադրում ենք դնում: Անսահմանը չի կարող սկիզբ ունենալ:


Եթե հարցը հասել է տեսանկյուններին, թույլ տվեք ես էլ իմ տեսանկյունը խցկեմ:

Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Աստված ոչ թե արարում է, ոչ թե օրենսդրում է, այլ՝ *դառնում է*:
Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե որպես փաստ ընդունենք մեր սիրելի Ամմէի միտքը, որ Աստված ամեն ինչ է /ասեմ, որ ես ու Ամմէն վաղուց ընդունել ենք/, - տրամաբանականորեն ավելի ընկալելի կլինի ասածս:
Մինչև ֆիզիկական կյանքի արարումն Աստված արդեն կար, և Աստված ամեն ինչ էր: Հետո Նա վերցրեց և ստեղծեց ամբողջ ֆիզիկականը: ԻՆչի՞ց: Ինչի՞ց կարող էր Նա ստեղծել, եթե Իրենից բացի ուրիշ որինչ գոյություն չուներ: ԻՆչից էլ որ ստեղծեր, Իրենից բացի ոչիչնչից չէր կարող ստեղծել, քանի որ Իրենից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ ուղղակի չկար: Ուրեմն ավելի հայերեն չի՞ լինի ասել, որ երբ Նա որոշեց ստեղծել ֆիզիկական Տիեզերքը, Նա ուղղակի վերցրեց ու *դարձավ* Տիեզերք:

----------

Quyr Qery (27.11.2012), Tig (27.11.2012), Ամմէ (28.11.2012), Սելավի (27.11.2012), Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Քեզ առաջին օրը չի որ ճանաչում եմ. Ու առաջին էջը չի որ մաշեցնում եմ քեզ հետ։ Հավատա  որ *դու ոչինչ էլ չես խնդրում* ու ոչ մի  բանի բացատրության կարիք էլ չունես։ Չունես ըստ քեզ։  երբ կզգաս որ իրոք կարիք ունես իմանալու էդ ժամանակ  կիմանաս։
> Հիմա արի թեման չշեղենք։


Չէ, խնդրում եմ, Նետ ջան: Ես քեզ ասում եմ. եթե համարում ես, որ ես չունեմ մի բան, - ուրեմն տուր ինձ, խնդրում եմ, կիսվիր ունեցածովդ: Չէ՞ որ այդպես է ասված քո ամենակարևոր Գրքում:
Իսկ դու չես տալիս: Չես տալիս ոչ թե նրա համար, որ չես ուզում, կամ ժլատ ես: Չէ, Նետ ջան, դու ուղղակի տալու բան, ստացվում է, որ չունես…

----------


## dvgray

> Աստծուն հավատացողները հավանաբար մտածում են, որ մարդ իր բարոյականությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ չկա Աստված, չկա բարոյականություն։ Եթե չկա Աստված, ապա կարելի է անել ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ բան։
> 
> Ավելին, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր եթե իմանան, որ Աստված վերևից իրանց չի նայում ու ահեղ ատյանի օրը իրանց սամասուդ չի անելու, էսօր մեծ սիրով կզբաղվեն դաժանությամբ։ Հիմնական պատճառը, որ առայժմ նրանց ետ է պահում դրանից դա Աստծու հանդեպ հավատն է։
> 
> Շատերը մեջ են բերում ՝ «եթե չկա Աստված, ապա ամեն բան թույլատրելի է» խոսքերը, որոնք հնչում են Դոստոևսկու «Կարամազով եղբարներ» վեպի Իվան Կարամազովի շուրթերից։ (մեր մեջ ասած, ես տենց էլ չհասկացա, Դոստոևսկին այդպես է մտածել, թե ոչ։ Բայց դե այս թեմայի կոնտեքստում դա այդքան էլ կարևոր չեմ համարում)։
> 
> Իսկ աթեիստները կամ կրոնի հանդեպ այլ տեսակետ ունեցող մարդիկ ունեն բազմաթիվ այլ պատճառներ լինելու լավը և օգտակար լինել իրենց շրջապատող աշխարհին և մարդկությանը։
> 
> -----------
> ...


Jarre, հանգանքներով հանդերձ քո հանդեպ, ստիպված եմ  փաստել, որ գտնվում ես բավականին վատ հոսանքների ազդեցության տակ:... իմ կարծիքով...
ոչինչ, դա պատահում է, ու խելոք մարդիկ հինականում այդ հոսքերից դուրդ պրծնելուց ավելի են թրծվում, հղկվում: 
...
քո հարցադրումը ընդանուր առմամբ դիտարկում եմ որպես տրիբունի օգտագործում, որպես ամբիրոն, որտեղ մեղադրականններ ես հնչեցրել մարդկության բացարձակ մեծամասնության հանդեպ: ըստ ինձ դրա պատճառները ամենևին կապ չունեն բուն նյութի հետ, ու ընդամենը երիտասարդական հակազդեցության  արտահայտման տեսակներից է...

ինչ որ է, այստեղ կան առանձին վերցրած հարցեր, որոնց մասին կարելի է արտահայտել ձևավորված անհատական կարծիք, ու ես կփորձեմ դա անել:
 :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Աստծուն հավատացողները հավանաբար մտածում են, որ մարդ իր բարոյականությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ չկա Աստված, չկա բարոյականություն։ Եթե չկա Աստված, ապա կարելի է անել ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ բան։


Աստծոն հավատացողները մտածում են տարբներ ձև: կան Աստծոն հավատացողներ, որոնք մտածում ու կազմում են քվանտային համակարգեր, կան հավատացողներ, որոնք մտածում են ու կառուցում  մաթեմաթիկակն ճշգրիտ հաշվարկված ու մեծարվես գեղարվեստական կառույցներ, կամ կան հավատացողներ, որոնք մտածում են երաշժտական համակարգերի մասին, ու այդ համակարգրերը կատարելագործում:
կան հավատացողներ, որոնք մտածմունքը հիմնականում առորօյա , կենցաղային հարցերն են, սովորական հացի - ջրի խնդիրները:
հիմա, այդ հավատացողներից քանի հոգին է ՄՏԱԾՈՒՄ, որ "իր բարոյականությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն", ես չեմ կարող ասել, քանի որ հարցադրումը աբսուրդ է: մարդը ավելի նյուրթա-հոգեվոր է, քան դու- դիտարկում ես հոգեվոր հավատացյալներին: այսինքն , ըստ ինձ մարդը ընդանուր առմամբ  հավատում է , ընդունում է,  որ իր բարոյական կերպարով ինքը պարտական է իր ծնողներին, ընտանիքր մյուս անդամներին, դպրոցի իր սիրած ուսուցիչներին, անգամ կարող է կինոյի  հերոսներին... բայց ոչ երբևէ ուղղակի Աստծուն:
քո հարցադրումը աստվածաբանական է, այսինքն տեսաբան աստվածաբաններին ուղղելիք հարց է, այլ ոչ թե հավատացյալներին: իսկ այս ֆորումում այդպիսի տեսաբան չկա: այսինք քո հարցը կարելի է դրտարկել իսկբանե օդր մեջ կրակոց, թե մեկ էլ տեսար մի հատ ծիտ կխփեմ էլի...  :Wink:  
կամ այպսես կոնտեքս ունի քո հարցը ,
- հավատացյալներ, դե պատասխանեք,  կամ էլ կապացուցեք, որ հավատքը էշություն ա   :Wink:  
 :Smile:

----------

Նետ (27.11.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Աստծու։


իսկ հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Երկիր մոլորեկի, առանց Արգակնային համակարգի, առանց մեր գալակտիկայի, առանց մեր տիրեզերքի... 
դե գնա ու պատասխանիր: ու հաշվի առ, որ տաֆտելու համակարգում մաթեմաթիկական անվերջության սկզբունքով, 
"միշտ էլ կարելի է գտնել մի տուֆտա միքտ, որը ավելի տուֆտա է, քան բերված տուֆտա միտքը:" 
 :Smile: 
հա մոռացա ասեմ, որ մարդը առանց տիեզերքի էլ կարա լինի լավը:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ահա որոշ հարցեր, որոնք իմ կարծիքով քեզ մոտ կարող են առաջացնել հետաքրքիր մտքեր։


իսկ քո մոտ երբևէ առաջացել է՞ միտք, որ ամեն մի բարին իր մեջ պարունակում է նույնքան էլ չարը  :Smile: : 
ժողովուրդը ասում է չէ՞, "չկա բարիք առանց չարիք " կամ հակառակը:
ամեն մի  այսպես ասած բարի քայլ իր մեջ լիքը չարիք ա պարունակում: ընդամենը մենք սովոր ենք այդ չարը արհամարել, հաշվի չառնել, աչքնես փակել... կամ այսպես ասած հոգու մխիթարանքով զբաղվել... 
թե՞ էտպես չէ  :Wink:  
 :Smile:

----------


## Tig

Սելավի ջան բոլոր մտքերիդ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց....




> ....
>  Իմ  կարծիքով,  *եթե  մարդու  ներքին  մղումները   միտված  չեն,  մեկ  այլ  անձին  մտադրված  վիրավորելուն  կամ  զրկելուն  իր  ազատ  ընտրության  իրավունքից*,  ......


Քո այս մի նախադասությունը հակասում է քո այն մտքին, որ *առարկայական* լավ կամ վատ գոյություն չունի:
Իսկ եթե *միտվա՞ծ* են...

----------


## Tig

> ............. երբ Նա որոշեց ստեղծել ֆիզիկական Տիեզերքը, Նա ուղղակի վերցրեց ու *դարձավ* Տիեզերք:


Հաստատ ավելի տրամաբանական է:  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (03.12.2012), Mephistopheles (27.11.2012), Quyr Qery (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (27.11.2012), Ամմէ (03.12.2012), Սելավի (27.11.2012), Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան բոլոր մտքերիդ հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց....
> 
> 
> 
> Քո այս մի նախադասությունը հակասում է քո այն մտքին, որ *առարկայական* լավ կամ վատ գոյություն չունի:
> Իսկ եթե *միտվա՞ծ* են...


Տիգ  ջան,  ինձ  չի  թվում  որ  հակասություն  կա:

Իմ  ասած  միտքը  հետևյալն  էր:

Իմ  կարծիքով,  եթե  մարդու  ներքին  մղումները   միտված  չեն,  մեկ  այլ  անձին  մտադրված  վիրավորելուն  կամ  զրկելուն  իր  ազատ  ընտրության  իրավունքից,  ապա  այդպիսի  մարդկանց  համար  ցանկացած  պիտակ՝  լավ,  վատ,  չար,  մեղք...  կորցնում  են  իրենց  «կուսական»  նշանակությունը...

Իսկ  եթե  մարդը  վիրավորում  կամ զրկում  է  ուրիշին  իր  ազատ  ընտրության  իրավունքը(ից),  ապա  նա  առաջնորդվում  է  իր  հասկացած՝  լավի,  վատի, ճշտի,  սխալի ...      չափանիշներից  ելնելով,  և  դա  է  պատճառը  որ  շատերը բանավիճում  են  և  ուզում  են  որ  իրենց  դիմացինը  ընդունի  հենց  իրենց    տեսակետը,  քանզի  նա  համարում  է  որ  հենց  իր  տեսակետն  է  միակ   ճիշտը,  և  չի  հանդուրժում  մեկ  այլ  տեսակետ:

----------

erexa (27.11.2012), Quyr Qery (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (28.11.2012), Tig (27.11.2012)

----------


## kivera

իսկ եթե նրա տեսակետն իսկապես ճիշտ է? ի վերջո վիճաբանությունից է հիմնականում ծնվում ճիշտը)))) փիլիսոփաներն ի վերջո վիճաբանում էին 


> Տիգ  ջան,  ինձ  չի  թվում  որ  հակասություն  կա:
> 
> ,  և  դա  է  պատճառը  որ  շատերը բանավիճում  են  և  ուզում  են  որ  իրենց  դիմացինը  ընդունի  հենց  իրենց    տեսակետը,  քանզի  նա  համարում  է  որ  հենց  իր  տեսակետն  է  միակ   ճիշտը,  և  չի  հանդուրժում  մեկ  այլ  տեսակետ:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Իմ Աստվածը  նաև քո Աստվածն է, իմ ու քո երակներում նույն գույնի արյուն է հոսում:Մենք հայ ենք, քրիստոնյա հայ: Աստծուց ներեղություն խնդրելն էլ մեղք չէ , դու ամեն օր էլ ամեն վայրկյան կարող ես ու պարտավոր ես նրանից շնորհակալ լինել,որ կաս ու շնչում ես: Ներեղություն խնդրելն էլ ամոթ կամ վատ բան չէր լինի:


Մաուգլին հիշեցի:  :Smile:  
Ախր, այ Ամմէ ջան, քո աստվածը իմը լինել չի կարող, քանզի ես իրան չեմ հավատում, ոնց բացատրեմ, դու քո տեսանկյունից ես նայում, ես`իմ, ու ինձ համար գոյություն չունի կրոնական աստված, այն կա միայն գաղափարային առումով: Ու ինքը հաստատ ոչ իմ ներողության կարիքն ունի, ոչ էլ շնորհակալության: Եթե մի քիչ էլ խորը նայես, հենց բարու ու բարոյականության մասին իմ ու քո պապկերացումներն էլ հաստատ շատ տարբեր կլինեն:

----------

Ամմէ (28.11.2012), Անվերնագիր (27.11.2012), Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## Smokie

> «Բարի» կամ  «չար» կոչումները  ըստ  իս,  ընդհամենը  պիտակներ  են   «յառլիկ»: Որոնք   մարդիկ  կպցնում  են  այնպիսի   արարքների  կամ  երևույթների  վրա,  որը  գործում  և  համապատասխանում  է     իրենց  գիտակցական  արժեհամակարգում  գործող    կանոններին:  
> Ամեն  հասարակություն,  ըստ  իր  ունեցած   արժեհամակարգի  է  օկտագործում  այդ  պիտակները:  Նույն  երևույթը  տարբեր  իրավիճակներում  տարբեր  պիտակ  է  ստանում:  
> Պատկերացրեք  մեկը  մարդ  է  սպանել,  այդ  մարդը  հիմա  ի՞նչ  է,  բարի  թե՞  չար: 
>  Ըստ  իս  էդ  մարդը  մարդասպան  է:  Հիմա  պատկերացրեք  էդ  մարդը սպանել  է  մեկին,  ով    սպառնում  էր  երեխաներին:  Նա  նկատելով  սպառնալիքի  խստությունը,  սպանում  է  այդ  սպառնացողին,  որ  փրկի  երեխաներին:  Այս  իրավիճակում  այդ  նույն  մարդասպանը  դառնում  է  բարի  մարդասպան,  որովհետև  օգնեց  երեխաներին:  Բայց  մի  տեսակ  չի  բռնում  չէ՞  «բարի  մարդասպան»  պիտակը,  որովհետև  մեզ  սովորեցրել  են  որ  մարդասպանությունը  դա  վատ  կամ  չար  բան  է: Մեզ  երբեք  չեն  սովորեցրել  որ  ամեն  իրավիճակ    իր  ինքնուրույն  ելքն  է  փնտրում:  Ամեն  բան  կախված  է  նրանից, թե  քո  կատարած   արարքի  ժամանակ,  դու  ինչ  կզգաս,    մեկը  մարդ  սպանելուց  ընկնում  է   շատ  ծանր   հոգեբանական  վիճակի  մեջ,  մյուսը  հպարտության  և  հերոսի  հոգեբանական  զգացողությունն   է  վայելում,  որովհետև  իր  այդ  արարքով  նա  փրկել  է  իր  ընտանիքը,  իր  հայրենիքը,  իր  մտերիմին...
>   Նմանատիպ  օրինակներ,  կարող  ենք  կյանքում  հանդիպել    ցանկացած   երևույթների  վերաբերյալ,  որտեղ  մարդիկ  երևույթները  պիտակավորել   են  լավի  վատի,  չարի  բարու: Կրկին  ըստ  իս,  չկա  լավ  կամ  վատ, չար  կամ  բարի:  Երևույթները  ընդհամենը  մենք  ենք  պիտակավորում,  ելնելով  մեր  արժեհամակարգում  գործող  նորմերից:


Ես ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բայց կա մի բայց: :Smile:  Սպանությունը ինչպիսին էլ լինի, մնում է հանցանք, հանցանք որը արգելվում է բոլորին առանց խտրականության: Իմ կարծիքով անգամ ոստիկաններն իրավունք չունեն սպանելու հանցագործներին: Սպանությունը մնում է սպանություն, այն չի կարող լավը լինել: Հանգամանքներին իհարկե պետք է նայել, այստեղ էլ պատիժն en մեղմացնելու ըստ երեւույթին, բայց այն ամբողջությամբ արդարացնել չես կարող, չես կարող ասել, որ լավ բան է արել: Վերջիվերջո... երեւի ամեն իրավիճակից էլ կարող ես դուրս գալ հնարավորինս մաքուր,առանց արյուն թափելու :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Ես ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, բայց կա մի բայց: Սպանությունը ինչպիսին էլ լինի, մնում է հանցանք, հանցանք որը արգելվում է բոլորին առանց խտրականության: Իմ կարծիքով անգամ ոստիկաններն իրավունք չունեն սպանելու հանցագործներին: Սպանությունը մնում է սպանություն, այն չի կարող լավը լինել: Հանգամանքներին իհարկե պետք է նայել, այստեղ էլ պատիժն en մեղմացնելու ըստ երեւույթին, բայց այն ամբողջությամբ արդարացնել չես կարող, չես կարող ասել, որ լավ բան է արել: Վերջիվերջո... երեւի ամեն իրավիճակից էլ կարող ես դուրս գալ հնարավորինս մաքուր,առանց արյուն թափելու


Գև ջան, եթե քեզ, քո հարազատներին մահից փրկելու համար սպանում ես, դա և՞ս հանցանք է: Ու ի՞նչ պատիժ է հասնում դրան:

----------


## Smokie

> Գև ջան, եթե քեզ, քո հարազատներին մահից փրկելու համար սպանում ես, դա և՞ս հանցանք է: Ու ի՞նչ պատիժ է հասնում դրան:


 Իհարկե Աստված հարազատներիս եւ ինձ նման փորձության առաջ չկանգնեցնի Տիգ ջան: :Xeloq:  Ամեն դեպքերում, ասում են որ ինքնասպանները դժոխք են ընկնում :Think:  Հիմա չգիտեմ, նշածս մեղմացնող հանգամանքները ինչքանով հաշվի կառնվեն:

----------


## Tig

> Իհարկե Աստված հարազատներիս եւ ինձ նման փորձության առաջ չկանգնեցնի Տիգ ջան: Ամեն դեպքերում, ասում են որ ինքնասպանները դժոխք են ընկնում Հիմա չգիտեմ, նշածս մեղմացնող հանգամանքները ինչքանով հաշվի կառնվեն:


Գև ջան, ես մի բան գիտեմ, ավելի լավ է հավերժ դժոխքում լինեմ, քան թե հավերժ տանջվեմ այն մտքից, որ չեմ պաշտպանել հարազատներիս:

----------

erexa (27.11.2012), Sambitbaba (28.11.2012)

----------


## Smokie

> Գև ջան, ես մի բան գիտեմ, ավելի լավ է հավերժ դժոխքում լինեմ, քան թե հավերժ տանջվեմ այն մտքից, որ չեմ պաշտպանել հարազատներիս:


Համամիտ եմ, ես էլ եմ նույնն ասում: Դժոխքը կլինի ինքնասպանության պատիժը, բայց իմ հոգին էլ քոնի պես հավերժորեն հանգիստ կլինի :Yes:

----------


## Tig

> Համամիտ եմ, ես էլ եմ նույնն ասում: Դժոխքը կլինի ինքնասպանության պատիժը, բայց իմ հոգին էլ քոնի պես հավերժորեն հանգիստ կլինի


Գև ջան, ոնցոր թե տարբեր բաների մասին խոսենք, իմ ասածը ոչ մի կապ չունի ինքնասպանության հետ:

հ.գ. Ընդ որում ինքնասպանությունը համարում եմ փախուստ, որը հանգեցնելու է նույն խնդրի առաջ կրկին կանգնելուն:
հ.գ.հ.գ. բայց ոնցոր թե թեմայից շեղվում ենք  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (28.11.2012), Ամմէ (03.12.2012), Ուլուանա (27.11.2012)

----------


## Smokie

> Գև ջան, ոնցոր թե տարբեր բաների մասին խոսենք, իմ ասածը ոչ մի կապ չունի ինքնասպանության հետ:
> 
> հ.գ. Ընդ որում ինքնասպանությունը համարում եմ փախուստ, որը հանգեցնելու է նույն խնդրի առաջ կրկին կանգնելուն:
> հ.գ.հ.գ. բայց ոնցոր թե թեմայից շեղվում ենք


 Կներեն գրառումդ այսպես էի հասկացել :Blush:  :Smile: 




> Գև ջան,* եթե քեզ*, քո հարազատներին մահից փրկելու համար *սպանում ես*, դա և՞ս հանցանք է: Ու ի՞նչ պատիժ է հասնում դրան:


Ես իհարկե ամեն գնով այնպես կանեի, որ ոչ մի զոհ չլինի: Իսկ եթե անգամ լինի, դա կլինեմ միայն ես :Smile:

----------

Tig (27.11.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

էս թեման կարդացի ու նորից փիլիսոփայության դասախոսիս ասածները հիշեցի  :Think:  
Ասում ա ոչ ոք չի կարա հաստատ ասի ինչի ա մի բան անելը ճիշտ, մի բանը սխալ: Օրինակ ինչի պետք ա մարդ դպրոցում սովորի, հետո ինստիտուտում սովորի: Ոչ ոք չի կարա ասի, որ էտ ճիշտ ա, ուղղակի այդպիսին են «խաղի» կանոնները:
Հիմա նույնն էլ լավը կամ վատը լինելուն ա վերաբերվում: Ո՞վ ա որոշել, թե ինչն ա վատ, ինչը՝ լավ: Պետքա լինի ինչ-որ չափանիշ, որի վրա հիմնվելով կարելի է լավն ու վատը իրարից տարբերել: Դարերի ընթացքում մարդկանց մոտ ձևավորվել են այդ չափանիշները, հիմնվելով, օրինակ՝ Աստվածաշնչի վրա: Դրա համար, իմ կարծիքով, Աստված կապ չունի մարդու լավը կամ վատը լինելու հետ:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հաստատ ավելի տրամաբանական է:


Ուրախ եմ, որ համաձայն ես, Տիգ ջան: Այստեղից արդեն ընդամենը կես քայլ է մնացել տրամաբանել, որպեսզի գանք հետևյալին.
ստացվում է, որ, եթե Աստված ցանկացել է ստեղծել մեզ, ուրեմն՝ *Դարձել Է Մենք*:

Ուֆֆ… Այնքան առաջ գնացինք, որ վերջապես հասանք մեր Գրիգոր Տաթևացու՝ 600 տարի ասած սքանչելի խոսքերին.
"*Աստված բազմացավ մեր մեջ, որպեսզի Իրենով զմայլվի*":

Իսկ դուք՝ "Նյու Է՜յջ, Նյու Է՜յջ…"


Հ.Գ. Ես քեզ սիրում եմ, Նետ ջան!

----------

Quyr Qery (28.11.2012), Tig (27.11.2012), Ամմէ (28.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> իսկ հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Երկիր մոլորեկի, առանց Արգակնային համակարգի, առանց մեր գալակտիկայի, առանց մեր տիրեզերքի... 
> դե գնա ու պատասխանիր: ու հաշվի առ, որ տաֆտելու համակարգում մաթեմաթիկական անվերջության սկզբունքով, 
> "միշտ էլ կարելի է գտնել մի տուֆտա միքտ, որը ավելի տուֆտա է, քան բերված տուֆտա միտքը:" 
> 
> հա մոռացա ասեմ, որ մարդը առանց տիեզերքի էլ կարա լինի լավը:


Էն չակերտների մեջ գրածդ չհաշված, մնացած ամեն ինչ հետ համաձայն եմ, Դիվ:
Իսկ չակերտների միջինը մի քիչ սիրուն չի, էլի: Հնարավոր է, մի վաթսուն տեղ էլ Ջառն է համարել, որ դու տուֆտա մտքեր ես բերում: Բայց գոնե մեկ անգամ կոպտե՞լ է քեզ, իբր դու տուֆտում ես:

----------

Tig (28.11.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Էն չակերտների մեջ գրածդ չհաշված, մնացած ամեն ինչ հետ համաձայն եմ, Դիվ:
> Իսկ չակերտների միջինը մի քիչ սիրուն չի, էլի: Հնարավոր է, մի վաթսուն տեղ էլ Ջառն է համարել, որ դու տուֆտա մտքեր ես բերում: Բայց գոնե մեկ անգամ կոպտե՞լ է քեզ, իբր դու տուֆտում ես:


եթե ասես որ ես տուֆտում եմ, դա չի նշանակում որ կոպտում ես ինձ: "տուֆտելը" - քֆուր  չի, այլ ընամենը նորմալ որակավորում : շատ ավելի նորմալ, քան կեղծավոր ու տողատակի հայոյախատռն մռթմռթոցը, որ արդեն տեսել եմ Ակումբում բազմիցս:
*Ֆորումում* միքտը կարա լինի  հիմար, տուֆտա, անիմաստ, կպնող, խելոք, գեղեցիկ, տխուր... և այլն 
Ֆորումում *Մարդը* չի կարա լինի այդպիսին:
այ եթե այսքանը հասկանան ֆորումային Նիկերը, ապա ֆորումը կլինի հետաքրքիր, ուսոցողական, ու օգտավետ:
Հ.Գ.  Չակերտներիս մեջ գրածը միտք է, որը չի համընկել քո մտքերի հետ : ընդամենը

----------

Տրիբուն (29.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> եթե ասես որ ես տուֆտում եմ, դա չի նշանակում որ կոպտում ես ինձ: "տուֆտելը" - քֆուր  չի, այլ ընամենը նորմալ որակավորում : շատ ավելի նորմալ, քան կեղծավոր ու տողատակի հայոյախատռն մռթմռթոցը, որ արդեն տեսել եմ Ակումբում բազմիցս:
> *Ֆորումում* միքտը կարա լինի  հիմար, տուֆտա, անիմաստ, կպնող, խելոք, գեղեցիկ, տխուր... և այլն 
> Ֆորումում *Մարդը* չի կարա լինի այդպիսին:
> այ եթե այսքանը հասկանան ֆորումային Նիկերը, ապա ֆորումը կլինի հետաքրքիր, ուսոցողական, ու օգտավետ:
> Հ.Գ.  Չակերտներիս մեջ գրածը միտք է, որը չի համընկել քո մտքերի հետ : ընդամենը


Դիվ ջան, մեկն էլ կարող է ասել, որ երբ ինքը հայհոյում է, դա ուղղակի չի համընկնում ուրիշների մտքերի հետ:
Սա՝ ձեռի հետ ասացի, եկ չլռվենք սրա վրա:

Իսկ գրառմանդ մասին…
Եթե "հիմար" և "տուֆտա" բառերը հանես, մնացածի տակը հենց հիմա կստորագրեմ:

----------

Tig (28.11.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, դուք աստծուց ի՞նչ եք ուզում… ինքը ձեզ տալիք-առնելիք ունի՞… 

Մարդն ընկած ա… կամ մի հատէլ դու ես ոտով տալիս, կամ վրով անցնում գնում ես չտեսնելու ես տալիս, կամ էլ օգնում ես տեսնես մեջն ինչ քյար կա… աստված ի՞նչ կապ ունի քո էս երեք հնարավոր որոշումների հետ… դու չե՞ս որոշողը…

----------

Freeman (28.11.2012), Tig (28.11.2012), Windows 7 (03.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ժող, դուք աստծուց ի՞նչ եք ուզում… ինքը ձեզ տալիք-առնելիք ունի՞… 
> 
> Մարդն ընկած ա… կամ մի հատէլ դու ես ոտով տալիս, կամ վրով անցնում գնում ես չտեսնելու ես տալիս, կամ էլ օգնում ես տեսնես մեջն ինչ քյար կա… աստված ի՞նչ կապ ունի քո էս երեք հնարավոր որոշումների հետ… դու չե՞ս որոշողը…


Իհարկե ԴՈՒ ես որոշողը, Մեֆ ջան: Ու սպանես էլ, Նա քեզ օգնելու համար մատը մատին չի խփի, և նույնիսկ խորհուրդ էլ չի տա, թե որն ընտրես:

Որովհետև էն ամենասկզբից Նա քեզ կամքի ազատություն է տվել և ընտրության իրավունք. ինչ կուզես՝ ընտրիր, ինչպես կուզես՝ վարվիր: Քո կյանքը՝ դու ես ապրում. ինչպես կուզես՝ կառուցիր:


Բայց Աստծո կապն այստեղ նրանում է մենակ, որ Նա նստած-սպասում է, թե վերջիվերջո դու ի՞նչ ես ընտրելու:
Որպեսզի՝ *ըստ քո ընտրության*, - Իր նվերը քեզ տա:

----------

Freeman (28.11.2012), Win Wolf (09.12.2012), Ամմէ (03.12.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան, մեկն էլ կարող է ասել, որ երբ ինքը հայհոյում է, դա ուղղակի չի համընկնում ուրիշների մտքերի հետ:
> Սա՝ ձեռի հետ ասացի, եկ չլռվենք սրա վրա:
> 
> Իսկ գրառմանդ մասին…
> Եթե "հիմար" և "տուֆտա" բառերը հանես, մնացածի տակը հենց հիմա կստորագրեմ:


տուֆտելը հայոյել չի: ինչ ինչ, բայց հայերենը շաաատ հարուստ ա կոպիտ, ես կասեի վուլգար ու այլանդակ հայոյանքներով: իսկ տուֆտելը շատ ինտելեկտուալ զրույցների բառապաշարից անպակաս բառ ա: "հիմար"-ը նույնպես

----------


## dvgray

> Ժող, դուք աստծուց ի՞նչ եք ուզում… ինքը ձեզ տալիք-առնելիք ունի՞… 
> 
> Մարդն ընկած ա… կամ մի հատէլ դու ես ոտով տալիս, կամ վրով անցնում գնում ես չտեսնելու ես տալիս, կամ էլ օգնում ես տեսնես մեջն ինչ քյար կա… աստված ի՞նչ կապ ունի քո էս երեք հնարավոր որոշումների հետ… դու չե՞ս որոշողը…


էտ հարցը, ես հույսով եմ, թեման բացողին ես տալիս  :Smile: 
իսկապես, ինչի՞ մարդը չի կարում իրա օրը *ապրի*, ... այլ միշտ մեղավոր ա ման գալի իրա *չապրած օրվա համար*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էտ հարցը, ես հույսով եմ, թեման բացողին ես տալիս 
> իսկապես, ինչի՞ մարդը չի կարում իրա օրը *ապրի*, ... այլ միշտ մեղավոր ա ման գալի իրա *չապրած օրվա համար*


Հարցը տրվում ա բոլոր մարդկանց ովքեր աստծուն համարում են իրենց ամենօրյա կյանքի ուղղորդողը… և իրենց գոյությունը միանշանակ պայմանավորում են նրա գոյությամբ…

----------

Jarre (03.12.2012), Tig (28.11.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Հարցը տրվում ա բոլոր մարդկանց ովքեր աստծուն համարում են իրենց ամենօրյա կյանքի ուղղորդողը… և իրենց գոյությունը միանշանակ պայմանավորում են նրա գոյությամբ…


աբեր, ըտենց *մարդ* գոյություն չունի: անգամ Հռոմի Պապը ըտենցը չի:

----------


## dvgray

եթե ըտենց մարդ լիներ, ապա ինքը պետք ա պառկեր գետին ու էլ բան չաներ, ոչ  մի բան, ոչ մի շարժում, քանի որ ինքը ոչ թե ինքն ա, այլ ինքը հենց  Աստվածն ա իրա մարմնի մեջ մտած

----------


## Նետ

> Չէ, խնդրում եմ, Նետ ջան: Ես քեզ ասում եմ. եթե համարում ես, որ ես չունեմ մի բան, - ուրեմն տուր ինձ, խնդրում եմ, կիսվիր ունեցածովդ: Չէ՞ որ այդպես է ասված քո ամենակարևոր Գրքում:


Կարդա 10 ը կույսերի առակը։


> Իսկ դու չես տալիս: Չես տալիս ոչ թե նրա համար, որ չես ուզում, կամ ժլատ ես: Չէ, Նետ ջան, դու ուղղակի տալու բան, *ստացվում է, որ չունես*…


Հերթական անգամ գալիս ես ապացուցելու որ իրոք հակված. կամ ծարավ ես ճշմարտությունն իմանալու. այլ կոպիտ ասած՝ ՙչանա ծռելու։Հարցիդ պատասխանդ ստանալուց հետո պիտի հիմա էլ էդ պատասխանին հակաճառես...ու այդպես շարունակ։ Նորից եմ ասում. դու չես կարող հասկանալ Հին կտակարանի խորհուրդները։ Ու  որևե մեկին էլ խորհուրդ չի տրվում առանց  որոշակի հոգևոր ապրած կյանքի վերցնել ու կարդալ Հին կտակարանը։ես էլ այն ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել. բայց որ էդքան շատ չուրախանաս թէ իբր  հարցիդ պատասխան չունեմ ՝  եթե որևե  մեկը հետաքրքրվի հարցով (բացի քեզանից).  թող անձնական նամակով գրի ինձ. Ավետարանի մեկնիչ չեմ. բայց   իմ  գիտցածի չափով կպատասխանեմ։


> Հ.Գ. Ես քեզ սիրում եմ, Նետ ջան!։


Հո չե՞ս նեղանում ճիշտը լսելուց։ Սա քո հերթական կեղծավորություն ասեմ. թէ շողոքորթություն ասեմն ա։Մի քանի օր առաջ փորձում էիր  ստորաբար. բառերս մոնտաժելով ու իրար կարելով  ինչ որ բան սարգեիր. հիմա հանկարծ սե՞ր բուսնեց մոտդ։ ես քեզ չեմ սիրում. ոչ էլ ատում եմ։  Հույսս չսպանեմ. որ կարող ա մի գեղեցիկ օր  շտկվես։ Գուցե չոր է հնչում ասածս.  բայց հավատա. որ դա լավ է քան կեղծավոր ու հրապարակային ՙսիրո՚ խոստումները։( Ու՞մ ես ինչ ցույց տալիս)։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> տուֆտելը հայոյել չի: ինչ ինչ, բայց հայերենը շաաատ հարուստ ա կոպիտ, ես կասեի վուլգար ու այլանդակ հայոյանքներով: իսկ տուֆտելը շատ ինտելեկտուալ զրույցների բառապաշարից անպակաս բառ ա: "հիմար"-ը նույնպես


Դիվ ջան, կլինի՞ ասես, թե ինչի՛ ես ֆիքսվել այդ "հայհոյել" բառի վրա: Մոռացե՞լ ես, որ այն դու օգտագործեցիր, այլ ոչ ես: Ես ընդամենն ասել եմ "կոպտել", կամ՝ "սիրուն չի":

Եվ հետո, ասենք, "էշ"-ն էլ, ոնց որ ասում ես, քֆուր չի: Հիմա, եթե ես ու դու իրար էշ-էշ ասելելով ման գանք, դրանից մի այլ տեսակի ընդհանուր երանությու՞ն ենք վայելելու:

----------

Tig (28.11.2012), Ամմէ (03.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իհարկե ԴՈՒ ես որոշողը, Մեֆ ջան: Ու սպանես էլ, Նա քեզ օգնելու համար մատը մատին չի խփի, և նույնիսկ խորհուրդ էլ չի տա, թե որն ընտրես:
> 
> Որովհետև էն ամենասկզբից Նա քեզ կամքի ազատություն է տվել և ընտրության իրավունք. ինչ կուզես՝ ընտրիր, ինչպես կուզես՝ վարվիր: Քո կյանքը՝ դու ես ապրում. ինչպես կուզես՝ կառուցիր:
> 
> 
> Բայց Աստծո կապն այստեղ նրանում է մենակ, որ Նա նստած-սպասում է, թե վերջիվերջո դու ի՞նչ ես ընտրելու:
> Որպեսզի՝ *ըստ քո ընտրության*, - *Իր նվերը քեզ տա:*


նվեր չի լինելու…

----------


## Sambitbaba

[QUOTE]Meph-ի խոսքերից 
Հարցը տրվում ա բոլոր մարդկանց ովքեր աստծուն համարում են իրենց ամենօրյա կյանքի ուղղորդողը… QUOTE]




> աբեր, ըտենց *մարդ* գոյություն չունի: անգամ Հռոմի Պապը ըտենցը չի:


Ճիշտ ես, Դիվ ջան, գոյություն չունի: Բայց ինքդ էլ շատ լավ տեսնում ես, թե որքա՜ն մեծ է բազմությունը նրանց, ովքեր *պնդում են* , որ հենց Մեֆի ասածով են ապրում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարդա 10 ը կույսերի առակը։


Կարդացի: Է՞…
Քանի որ նորից բան չես ասում, փորձեմ ինքս հասկանալ, թե ի՞նչ ես քթիս դեմ տալիս:
Ուզում ես ասել, որ դուռը կծեծեմ, իսկ Նա չի՞ բացի:
Ճիշտ ես, չի՛ բացի: Բայց միայն այն պատճառով, որ ես չեմ ծեծի: Իսկ չեմ ծեծի, որովհետև *չկա՛* դուռ, որ հնարավոր լիներ ծեծել կամ չծեծել: Իմ ու Աստծո միջև դուռ չկա ու չի կարող լինել: Ես Աստծո հետ նույնիսկ դռնով բաժանված հարևան էլ չեմ, ես Նրա հետ մի ընտանիքի անդամ եմ: 
Դու էլ ես մեր ընտանիքի անդամն ու քո առջև էլ ոչ մի դուռ չկա: Եթե համարում ես, որ կա, ուրեմն այդ դուռը՝ քո սարքած դուռն է, այլ ոչ թե Աստծո: Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ, դա դուռ չէ, դա դռան գաղափար է ընդամենը: Եկ կլինի այդ գաղափարդ ռադ արա, ու միացիր մեզ:




> Հերթական անգամ գալիս ես ապացուցելու որ իրոք հակված. կամ ծարավ ես ճշմարտությունն իմանալու. այլ կոպիտ ասած՝ *ՙչանա ծռելու*։


Իմ ճշմարտության ծարավը դու համարում ես "չանա ծռել", իսկ Սողոմոնը համարում է "իմաստությունն ընդունել": Ներող եղիր, բայց թույլ տուր առաջնորդվել Սողոմոնի ասածով, լա՞վ: Իսկ թե ինչու՞, - կարող եմ պատճառն էլ ասել: Համ էլ, քանի որ ասում ես, որ Աստվածաշունչը տեղ-տեղ ես կարդում, կարող է այդ տեղը չես կարդացել: Այնպես որ ասեմ, իմացիր էլի, մարդ ես: Որովհետև Սողոմոնն ասում է. "*Բայց յիմարները իմաստութիւնն ու կրթութիւնը կ'անարգեն*:




> դու չես կարող հասկանալ Հին կտակարանի խորհուրդները։ Ու որևե մեկին էլ խորհուրդ չի տրվում առանց որոշակի հոգևոր ապրած կյանքի վերցնել ու կարդալ Հին կտակարանը։ *ես էլ այն ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել*


Պարզ է. չես կարդում, որ կարդացածդ հանկարծ չխանգարի չկարդացածդ "խորհուրդները" հասկանալ: /Ուղեղս եռաց, մինչև փորձեցի հասկանալ, թե ինչի չես կարդում այն, ինչ միակ ճշմարիտն ես համարում:/
Իսկ իմ խոսքերով ես կասեի, որ չես կարդում, քանզի ներքուստ վախենում ես, որ եթե դու էլ կարդաս հրեաների՝ այդ մեզ համար լրիվ անիմաստ ու անպետք հաշվապահությունը, ինքդ էլ կզզվես  դրա "խորհրդից" և աչքերդ էլ կբացվեն ու կտեսնես, թե իրականում ի՛նչ ես պաշտպանում:




> բայց որ էդքան շատ չուրախանաս թէ իբր հարցիդ պատասխան չունեմ ՝ եթե որևե մեկը հետաքրքրվի հարցով *(բացի քեզանից).* թող անձնական նամակով գրի ինձ. Ավետարանի մեկնիչ չեմ. բայց իմ գիտցածի չափով կպատասխանեմ։


Այսինքն, ես մեկին պիտի խնդրեմ, որ քեզ անձնական նամակ գրի (Մե՜ֆ, կգրե՜ս…), ու հետո վազելով գա՝ ինձ պատմի, հա՞:  (Մեֆ, ժամանակը չի՞ ասել. Please...) 




> Հո չե՞ս նեղանում ճիշտը լսելուց։ Սա քո հերթական կեղծավորություն ասեմ. թէ շողոքորթություն ասեմն ա։Մի քանի օր առաջ փորձում էիր ստորաբար. բառերս մոնտաժելով ու իրար կարելով ինչ որ բան սարգեիր. հիմա հանկարծ սե՞ր բուսնեց մոտդ։ ես քեզ չեմ սիրում. ոչ էլ ատում եմ։ Հույսս չսպանեմ. որ կարող ա մի գեղեցիկ օր շտկվես։ Գուցե չոր է հնչում ասածս. բայց հավատա. որ դա լավ է քան կեղծավոր ու հրապարակային ՙսիրո՚ խոստումները։( Ու՞մ ես ինչ ցույց տալիս)։


Ես սխալը լսելուց էլ չեմ նեղանում: Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ նեղանում: Որովհետև *ես քեզ սիրում եմ*:

Բայց սկզբից քո՝ ինձ չսիրելու մասին.
Ստացվում է, որ դու Նոր Կտակարանն էլ ես տեղ-տեղ կարդացել: Հակառակ դեպքում կհիշեիր Քրիստոսի խոսքերը, որ նա եկել է, որ դու ոչ թե քո բարեկամին սիրես, այլ եկել է, որ դու քո թշնամուն սիրես: Չէ, Նետ ջան, ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու ինձ քո ոխերիմ թշնամին ես համարում, բայց դե… բարեկամ էլ չես համարում, ճիշտ չԷ՞: Եվ եթե դու ընդամենը ոչ-բարեկամիդ չես կարողանում սիրել, *թշնամուդ ինչպե՞ս ես սիրելու*…

Իմ՝ քեզ սիրելու մասին.
Ես համոզված եմ, որ մենք բոլորս մեկ ընտանիք ենք, և բոլորս էլ տարբեր, բազմաթիվ կյանքեր ենք ապրել: Եվ այդ բազմաթիվ կյանքերում մեկս մեկին միշտ օգնել ենք որևէ փորձ կուտակել, որևէ խորհուրդ բացահայտել, որևէ դաս սերտել: Եվ այդ կյանքերում մենք քեզ հետ շատ ենք հանդիպել. մեկ դու եղել ես լավը, ես՝ վատը, մեկ դու եղել ես չարը, ես՝ բարին, և այլ ուրիշ բաներ: Իսկ մ ի անգամ էլ նույնիսկ ես եղել եմ "Նետ", իսկ դու՝ "Ս-բաբա": 
Ես հավատում եմ սրան, ես գիտեմ սա և ես ապրում եմ սրանով: Եվ ապրելով սրանով, երբ ես տեսնում եմ քեզ իմ առջև, անկախ այն բանից, թե ով ես դու քո այս ներկա պահի կյանքում. ստահակ լինես, թե հրեշտակ, մարդասպան ես, թե առաքյալ, - ով էլ որ դու լինես, ինձ համար դու՝ նա ես, ով օգնում է ինձ ապրել իմ փորձը, խորհուրդը, դասը: Եվ ես անսահման շնորհակալ եմ քեզ դրա համար:

Եվ այդ պատճառով, երբ ես քեզ ասում եմ, որ սիրում եմ քեզ, դա՝ դեմագոգիա չէ: Կեղծավորություն չէ: Շողոքորթություն էլ չէ: 
Միայն մեկ բան է դա. *ես սիրում եմ քեզ*:

----------

Ամմէ (29.11.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> նվեր չի լինելու…


Մենակ թե լուրջ մի ասա դա, խնդրում եմ: 
Որովհետև ամենավատ բանն է, երբ այդ "չը-լինելը" դառնում է մարդու նվերը:

----------


## Նետ

> xxx


Ամեն քեզ հետ զրույցի բռնվելն ինձ մազութի տակառ մտնել է թվում ։ Ինչևե գոնե զգացե՞լ ես՝ ինչ թեմա որ մտնում ես.  ք**մեջ  ես անում էդ թեմայի նախնական իմաստը։ Էդ  սուտի ՙսիրել միրելուդ ՚ էլ չանդրադառնամ. ուղղակի մի հատ  հիշիր թէ թեման ի՞նչ ա պահանջում ու ուր ես 
դռբել հասել։(Դեռբի կուտե՞ս) :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ամեն քեզ հետ զրույցի բռնվելն ինձ մազութի տակառ մտնել է թվում ։


Ի՞նչ ասեմ, Նետ ջան, մի բռնվիր:
Կամ էլ մեկ-մեկ Աստվածաշունչ կարդա, էն նշածս տեղերը, կամ էլ հաշվապահական գրքերից: Միգուցէ ինձ պես կատաղես նրանց վրա, սկսես կռվել նրանց հետ ու ինձ կմոռանաս…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նայեք 28:30-ից  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.12.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Այսինքն ուզում եք ասել, որ մարդ առանց Աստծո պիտի լինի լավը? Աստծով չպետք է պայմանավորված լինի բարոյական լինելը?
Այսինքն Աստծուն հորինել են, ընդամենը, մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձնելու համար? 
Ինչու եմ ես փորձում լինել բարեյական, որովհետեւ վախենում եմ Աստծո պատժից? Այսինքն, եթե ապացուցվի, որ Աստված չկա ես անմիջապես կկորցնեմ իմ բարոյականությունը?
Այսինքն Աստծուն չհավատացող բարոյականը իսկական բարոյական է, իսկ Աստծուն հավատացողը կեղծ? Այսինքն եթե ես Աստծուն հավատում եմ կնշանակի դուք չեք հավատում, որ իսկապես բարոյական արժեքների կողմնակից եմ?
Մի տեսակ տհաճ խոսակցություն ա ստացվում?
*Jarre*  ջան դու հավատում ես Աստծուն?

----------


## Tig

> Այսինքն ուզում եք ասել, որ մարդ առանց Աստծո պիտի լինի լավը? Աստծով չպետք է պայմանավորված լինի բարոյական լինելը?
> Այսինքն Աստծուն հորինել են, ընդամենը, մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձնելու համար? 
> Ինչու եմ ես փորձում լինել բարեյական, որովհետեւ վախենում եմ Աստծո պատժից? Այսինքն, եթե ապացուցվի, որ Աստված չկա ես անմիջապես կկորցնեմ իմ բարոյականությունը?
> Այսինքն Աստծուն չհավատացող բարոյականը իսկական բարոյական է, իսկ Աստծուն հավատացողը կեղծ? Այսինքն եթե ես Աստծուն հավատում եմ կնշանակի դուք չեք հավատում, որ իսկապես բարոյական արժեքների կողմնակից եմ?
> Մի տեսակ տհաճ խոսակցություն ա ստացվում?
> *Jarre*  ջան դու հավատում ես Աստծուն?


Չամիչ ջան էլի լրիվ խառնում ես իրար:
Կոնկրետ ես ասում եմ, որ մարդու բարոյականությունը պայմանավորված չի, ավելի ճիշտ պիտի պայմանավորված չլինի Աստծո գոյությամբ կամ չգոյությամբ: Ու հաստատ սրանից չի հետևում, որ հավատացյալ լինել նշանակում է կեղծ բարոյական արժեքների կրող լինել:
Ես հավատում եմ, ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե հավատում եմ այլ գիտեմ, որ Աստված կա, ավելի ճիշտ իմ համար ինքը ուղղակի գերագույն գիտակցություն է ոչ թե գրքերում ներկայացված ԱՆՁ: Բայց չեմ ընդունում, որ նրա լինելու ընդունելուց է կախված իմ բարոյականության արժեհամակարգը:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.11.2012), Smokie (29.11.2012), Ամմէ (29.11.2012), Ուլուանա (29.11.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան էլի լրիվ խառնում ես իրար:
> Կոնկրետ ես ասում եմ, որ մարդու բարոյականությունը պայմանավորված չի, ավելի ճիշտ պիտի պայմանավորված չլինի Աստծո գոյությամբ կամ չգոյությամբ: Ու հաստատ սրանից չի հետևում, որ հավատացյալ լինել նշանակում է կեղծ բարոյական արժեքների կրող լինել:
> Ես հավատում եմ, ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե հավատում եմ այլ գիտեմ, որ Աստված կա, ավելի ճիշտ իմ համար ինքը ուղղակի գերագույն գիտակցություն է ոչ թե գրքերում ներկայացված ԱՆՁ: Բայց չեմ ընդունում, որ նրա լինելու ընդունելուց է կախված իմ բարոյականության արժեհամակարգը:


Ինչն եմ խառնում իրար? ուզում եմ հասկանալ թեմայի ասելիքը որն ա?
Ես էլ եմ էն կարծիքին, որ հավատով չի պայմանավորված բարոյականությունը, բայց, ստեղծվում ա էնպիսի տպավորություն, որ շատերը ի հեճուկս կեղծ հավատացյալների պատրաստ են հավատից հրաժարվել: Այսինքն եթե կան մի շարք կեղծ բարեպաշտ Աստվածապաշտներ կնշանակի դա առիթ ա տալիս հավատը ընդհանուր առմամբ որակել որպես կեղծ արժեք, անիմաստ երեւույթ:
Սենց ա ստացվում, մենք չենք ուզում հավատալ էն Աստծուն ում հավատում են էն մարդիկ ովքեր իրականում շատ հեռու են բարեպաշտ ու բարոյական կոչվելուց: Նման կեղծ բարեպաշտներ իրականում շատ շատ են:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.11.2012), Tig (29.11.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre, հանգանքներով հանդերձ քո հանդեպ, ստիպված եմ  փաստել, որ գտնվում ես բավականին վատ հոսանքների ազդեցության տակ:... իմ կարծիքով...
> ոչինչ, դա պատահում է, ու խելոք մարդիկ հինականում այդ հոսքերից դուրդ պրծնելուց ավելի են թրծվում, հղկվում: 
> ...
> քո հարցադրումը ընդանուր առմամբ դիտարկում եմ որպես տրիբունի օգտագործում, որպես ամբիրոն, որտեղ մեղադրականններ ես հնչեցրել մարդկության բացարձակ մեծամասնության հանդեպ: ըստ ինձ դրա պատճառները ամենևին կապ չունեն բուն նյութի հետ, ու ընդամենը երիտասարդական հակազդեցության  արտահայտման տեսակներից է...
> 
> ինչ որ է, այստեղ կան առանձին վերցրած հարցեր, որոնց մասին կարելի է արտահայտել ձևավորված անհատական կարծիք, ու ես կփորձեմ դա անել:


*dvgray*, իսկ ո՞րն է պատճառը, որ նման եզրակացության ես հանգել։

Ես թեման բացել եմ հետևյալ երկու նպատակով.

Բարոյականության գոյությունը հավատացյալ մարդիկ բացատրում են Աստծու գոյությամբ (Աստված մեր մեջ դրել է չարի բարու գաղափարը կամ ներքին կոմպասը ՝ կողմնացույցը), իսկ աթեիստները բացատրում են էվոլյուցիայով։

Ինձ հետաքրքրել է, թե ինչ են այս հարցի մասին մտածում ակումբցիները։ Ակնկալել եմ լսել թե՛ հավատացյալ ակումբցիների կարծիքը և թե՛ աթեիստներինը։ 

Հաջորդ նպատակս եղել է այն, որ այն հավատացյալ մարդիկ ովքեր համոզված են, որ բարոյականության գոյությունը ապացուցվում է Աստծու գոյությամբ, իսկ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը չի էլ կարող անգամ մոտենալ բարոյականության բացատրությանը, տեսնեն, որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը ևս տալիս է բավական հիմնավոր և խելացի տեսակետներ առանց Աստծու բարոյական լինելու մասին։ Բացատրություն, թե ինչպես կարող էր էվոլյուցիան առաջացնել մտածելակերպի և վարքի այն համակարգերը, որոնք մենք այսօր խցկում ենք «բարոյականություն» և «բարի» բառերի մեջ։

Կարծում եմ որ տարբեր կարծիքներ լսելը կարող է շատ օգտակար լինել տյալ երևույթի հանդեպ մեր տեսակետները և պատկերացումները ավելի հարստացնելու, փոփոխելու և ամեն ինչին ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ գնահատակն չտալուն։

----------

Freeman (03.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Աստծոն հավատացողները մտածում են տարբներ ձև: կան Աստծոն հավատացողներ, որոնք մտածում ու կազմում են քվանտային համակարգեր, կան հավատացողներ, որոնք մտածում են ու կառուցում  մաթեմաթիկակն ճշգրիտ հաշվարկված ու մեծարվես գեղարվեստական կառույցներ, կամ կան հավատացողներ, որոնք մտածում են երաշժտական համակարգերի մասին, ու այդ համակարգրերը կատարելագործում:
> կան հավատացողներ, որոնք մտածմունքը հիմնականում առորօյա , կենցաղային հարցերն են, սովորական հացի - ջրի խնդիրները:
> հիմա, այդ հավատացողներից քանի հոգին է ՄՏԱԾՈՒՄ, որ "իր բարոյականությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն", ես չեմ կարող ասել, քանի որ հարցադրումը աբսուրդ է: մարդը ավելի նյուրթա-հոգեվոր է, քան դու- դիտարկում ես հոգեվոր հավատացյալներին: այսինքն , ըստ ինձ մարդը ընդանուր առմամբ  հավատում է , ընդունում է,  որ իր բարոյական կերպարով ինքը պարտական է իր ծնողներին, ընտանիքր մյուս անդամներին, դպրոցի իր սիրած ուսուցիչներին, անգամ կարող է կինոյի  հերոսներին... բայց ոչ երբևէ ուղղակի Աստծուն:
> քո հարցադրումը աստվածաբանական է, այսինքն տեսաբան աստվածաբաններին ուղղելիք հարց է, այլ ոչ թե հավատացյալներին: իսկ այս ֆորումում այդպիսի տեսաբան չկա: այսինք քո հարցը կարելի է դրտարկել իսկբանե օդր մեջ կրակոց, թե մեկ էլ տեսար մի հատ ծիտ կխփեմ էլի...  
> կամ այպսես կոնտեքս ունի քո հարցը ,
> - հավատացյալներ, դե պատասխանեք,  կամ էլ կապացուցեք, որ հավատքը էշություն ա



Կոնկրետ իմ պարագայում սխալվում ես։ Ես նման նպատակ չունեմ։

----------

Sambitbaba (03.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> իսկ հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Երկիր մոլորեկի, առանց Արգակնային համակարգի, առանց մեր գալակտիկայի, առանց մեր տիրեզերքի... 
> դե գնա ու պատասխանիր: ու հաշվի առ, որ տաֆտելու համակարգում մաթեմաթիկական անվերջության սկզբունքով, 
> "միշտ էլ կարելի է գտնել մի տուֆտա միքտ, որը ավելի տուֆտա է, քան բերված տուֆտա միտքը:" 
> 
> հա մոռացա ասեմ, որ մարդը առանց տիեզերքի էլ կարա լինի լավը:


*dvgray*, դու իսկապե՞ս տարբերություն չես տեսնում իմ ու քո բարձրացրած հարցերի միջև։

Առնվազն Երկիր մոլորակի վրա ապրող մարդկանց համար անհնար է։

----------


## Jarre

> իսկ քո մոտ երբևէ առաջացել է՞ միտք, որ ամեն մի բարին իր մեջ պարունակում է նույնքան էլ չարը : 
> ժողովուրդը ասում է չէ՞, "չկա բարիք առանց չարիք " կամ հակառակը:
> ամեն մի  այսպես ասած բարի քայլ իր մեջ լիքը չարիք ա պարունակում: ընդամենը մենք սովոր ենք այդ չարը արհամարել, հաշվի չառնել, աչքնես փակել... կամ այսպես ասած հոգու մխիթարանքով զբաղվել... 
> թե՞ էտպես չէ


Ընդհանուր վերցրած իմ համար «բարին» ու «չարը» ինչ որ երևույթի վերաբերյալ մարդու տված սուբեկտիվ, ընդհանրացված ու խեղաթյուրված գնահատականն ա։

Այս թեմայում *Smokie*-ն ու *Tig*-ը քննարկեցին մարդասպանության օրինակը, որը մի դեպքում (ունեցվածքին տիրանալու համար սպանելը, հաճույքի համար սպանելը և այլն) կարելի է որակել որպես «կատարյալ չարություն», իսկ մյուս դեպքում (հարազատներիդ պաշտպանելու համար սպանելը, հասարակությանը վտանգ սպառնացող՝ իր արարքների համար հաշվի չտվող հանցագործին սպանելը) կարելի է որակել որպես «բարի» մի բան, հերոսություն, հայրենասիրություն և այլն։ 

Եթե մի բանը «բարի» ա, կամ «չար», ինչի՞ց ա նման տարբերությունները առաջանում, *dvgray*։

----------


## Jarre

> Այսինքն ուզում եք ասել, որ մարդ առանց Աստծո պիտի լինի լավը?


Ոչ թե ուզում եմ ասել, այլ ուզում եմ ՀԱՐՑՆԵԼ։ Թեմայում ես նպատակ չեմ ունեցել ինչ որ բան ԱՍԵԼ։ Ես ցանկանում եմ ՀԱՐՑՆԵԼ և լսել տարբեր պատասխաններ։




> Աստծով չպետք է պայմանավորված լինի բարոյական լինելը?


Ինձ համար փաստ է, որ մարդկանց մի մեծ զանգված իր սեփական բարոյականությունը պայմանավորում է հենց Աստծու գոյությամբ։ Իսկ մի մեծ զանգված էլ պայմանավորում է այլ բաներով։ Հետևաբար եթե որևէ մեկը իր բարոյական լինելը պայմանավորում է Աստծով, ուրեմն ես ո՞վ եմ, որ ասեմ, թե ինքը չպետք է այդպես անի։ Եթե մարդ պնդում է, որ իր բարոյական ու լավ լինելը կախված ա Աստծուց, ուրեմն առնվազն իրա համար դա տենց ա՝ անկախ ուրիշների կարծիքներից։




> Այսինքն Աստծուն հորինել են, ընդամենը, մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձնելու համար?


Իմ համար փաստ է, որ այո՛, կրոնները տարբեր ինստիտուտների ձեռքում գործիքներ են, որոնց օգնությամբ նրանք հաջողությամբ ղեկավարում և ազդում են հասարակության վրա։ 

Իսկ թե Աստծուն հորինել են ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ այդ պատճառով, թե բազմաթիվ այլ պատճառներով, ես դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել, որովհետև հազար կարծիք կարելի ա գրել։




> Ինչու եմ ես փորձում լինել բարեյական, որովհետեւ վախենում եմ Աստծո պատժից?


Ոմանք վախենում են Աստծո պատիժից, ոմանք պնդում են, որ սիրում են Աստծուն ու մարդկանց ու էտ սերը իրանց դարձնում ա ավելի բարի ու լավը, ոմանք պնդում են, որ դատավորը Աստված ա, ու ինքը կդատի մարդկանց, իսկ իրանցից հասնում ա մարդկանց հետ խաղաղ ու հանգիստ ապրել։




> Այսինքն, եթե ապացուցվի, որ Աստված չկա ես անմիջապես կկորցնեմ իմ բարոյականությունը?


Կան մարդիկ ովքեր դադարելով հավատալ Աստծուն սկսում են կատարել վատ բաներ, կան մարդիկ ովքեր հավատալով Աստծուն կատարում են վատ բաներ, կան մարդիկ ովքեր դադարում են հավատալ Աստծուն, բայց մնում են լավը, կան մարդիկ ովքեր չեն հավատաում Աստծուն և կատարում են լավ բաներ, կան մարդիկ ովքեր չեն հավատում Աստծուն և կատարում են վատ բաներ։ 

Հարցերիս խնդրանքը հենց այն էր, որ եթե ինչ որ մեկին այս թեման հետաքրքրում է գրի իր կարծիքը, նկարագրի իր տեսակետները, բացատրի, թե ինչպես է ինքը ընկալում և մեկնաբանում բարոյականության, բարիի չարի մեխանիզմները, ոնց ա մարդը ընկալում այդ հասկացությունները և այլն.....




> Այսինքն Աստծուն չհավատացող բարոյականը իսկական բարոյական է, իսկ Աստծուն հավատացողը կեղծ?


Դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել, բայց իմ ընկալմամբ «ոստիկանական» կանտրոլի բացակայության դեպքում ցուցաբերված բարոյականությունը ավելի բարոյական ա «ոստիկանական» ռեժիմը հաշվի առնելուց ծագած բարոյականությունից։




> Այսինքն եթե ես Աստծուն հավատում եմ կնշանակի դուք չեք հավատում, որ իսկապես բարոյական արժեքների կողմնակից եմ?


Անձամբ ես չեմ մտածի, որ եթե դու հավատում ես Աստծուն, ուրեմն դու իսկական բարոյականության կողմնակից չես՝ կեղծ բարեպաշտ ես։ Ես նման բան չեմ մտածի։




> Մի տեսակ տհաճ խոսակցություն ա ստացվում?


*Չամիչ* ջան, իմ կարծիքով ոչ տհաճ ա, ոչ էլ հաճելի։ Պարզապես մտքերի փոխանակում ա  :Smile: 

*Jarre*  ջան դու հավատում ես Աստծուն?[/QUOTE]
*Չամիչ* ջան, անկեղծ ասած հարցդ ինձ համար բավական դժվար է։ Դեռևս այս հարցի պատասխանը իմ մոտ այո, կամ ոչ չէ։ Ես երկար տարիներ հակված եմ եղել հավատալ Աստծուն։ Ուսումնասիրել եմ բազմաթիվ կրոններ, փորձել եմ հասկանալ տվյալ կրոնների աշխարհահայացքները, սկզբունքները և այլն։ Ուսումնասիրել եմ նաև տարբեր գիտական տեսություններ։ Բայց էտ ամենից ավելի շատ ՄՏԱԾԵԼ եմ։ Մտածել եմ իմ կարծիքի մասին, իմ տեսակետների մասին։ Երբեմն ինձ թվում ա, որ ինչ որ մի բանը ուսումնասիրելը որոշ ժամանակ հետո դադարում ա օգտակար լինելուց, եթե դու չես մտածում ՔՈ ԱՆՁՆԱԿԱՆ կարծիքի ու տպավորությունների մասին։ Եթե այս հարցը տվյալ թեմայի կոնտեքստում քեզ համար շատ կարևոր է, ապա գրիր, ես կփորձեմ ավելի կոնկրետ ձևակերպել իմ կարծիքը Աստծու գոյության մասին։

Եթե կարճ պատասխանեմ հարցիդ, ապա իմ կարծիքով *եթե անգամ ենթադրեմ*, թե  Աստված գոյություն ունի, ապա իմ ընկալմամբ ինքը պիտի լինի գիտնական Աստված, այլ ոչ թե հավատացյալ Աստված։ Այսինքն դրսևորի ու իրա հոտին սովորացնի քննել ու ոչ թե հավատալ, որովհետև ինչ որ մեկը ինչ որ մի տեղ ժամանակին ասել ա, կամ գրել։

----------

Freeman (03.12.2012), Quyr Qery (03.12.2012), Tig (03.12.2012), Ուլուանա (03.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Մարդը շատ ավելի զարգացած ա մյուս կենդանիներից, ինքը արդեն հասարակական կենդանի ա, իսկ էվոլյուցիան ուղղված ա տեսակի պահպանմանը, ոչ թե մի առանձնակի, մեր բարությունը թույլ առանձնակի հանդեպ ու մյուս օրենքները օգնում են, որ դառնանք ավելի կազմակերպված ու հաղթենք տեսակների գոյության պայքարում: Էս մի տարբերակ, հաջորդ հարց՝ ինչու՞ լինել բարի, եթե նույնիսկ Աստված կա,ի՞նչ տարբերություն, եթե նույնիսկ դժոխքի ու դրախտի հարց կա, ինչու՞ պետք է մենք դրանցից մեկին ձգտենք, ինչու՞ արդարացնել ուրիշների սպասումները, ինչու՞ բարձրացնել սեփական անձի մասին կարծիքը, ի՞նչ տարբերություն, մենք լավն ենք, թե՞ ոչ, իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, տարբերության լինելու ու չլինելու մեջ:
> Հետաքրքիր թեմա ա , հետաքրքիր կարծիքներ կարդացի:


Ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր միտք ես գրել։ Շնորհակալ եմ, *Freeman*։

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ, քո կարծիքը ոնց-որ չկար, կգրե՞ս


Սիրով  :Smile: 

Առանձին-առաձին գրառումներով կգրեմ կարծիքս որ կարդալը հեշտ լինի։ Համ էլ չեք ասի, էլի էկավ մի կիլոմետր գրեց ու ռադ էղավ  :Jpit: 

Կարճ ու կոնկրետ պատասխանս. այս պահին ես կարծում եմ, որ բարոյականությունը ստեղծագործություն չի, այլ պրոցեսի արդյունքում ձևավորված և ձևավորվող մի բան է (չեմ ուզում կոնկրետ տերմին գործածել)։ Մարդը կարող է լինել շատ բարի ու բարոյական առանց Աստծու գոյությունը ընդունելու կամ Աստծուն հաշվի առնելու։

Մինչ հետագա բացատրությանը անցնելը ուզում եմ մի բան նշել։ Ինձ համար շատ կարևոր մի բան։ Ես ԿԱՐԾԻՔ բառին սկսել եմ մեծ լրջությամբ վերաբերվել։ Իմ ընկալմամբ շատ հարցերում «կարծիք»-ը մի բան չի, որ պիտի ձևավորվի ու տենց մնա։ Մենք ժամանակի ու տարածության մեջ շարժվող օբեկտներ ենք։ Մեր պատկերացրած տիեզերքը, ժամանակը, տարածությունը իրանք անդադար պրոգրեսի մեջ են։ Հետևաբար անիմաստ եմ համարում էտ պրոգրեսի ու պրոցեսի մեջ ինչ որ մի բան սառեցնելը։

Հատկապես անիմաստ եմ համարում ԿԱՐԾԻՔ սառեցնելը, երբ տեղի են ունենում նորանոր բացահայտումներ, կատարվում են հետաքրքիր փորձեր, հայտնվում են տարբեր կարծիքներ և այլն։ Հետևաբար այն ինչ որ ես այստեղ գրում եմ, դա այս ժամանակահատվածում ունեցած իմ վերաբերմունքն  ա տվյալ հարցի մասին։ Էսօրվա իմ գիտելիքների, մինչև հիմա ապրածս կյանքի փորձի վրա հիմնված տեսակետ, կարծիք։

Ես միշտ մտածում եմ, միշտ ուսումնասիրում եմ, լսում եմ կարծիքներ.... Հետևաբար ԿԱՐԾԻՔՍ աշխատում եմ պահել պրոգրեսի մեջ։ Ինքը սառած ու քարի վրա փորագրված չի, այլ կենդանի ա։ Մեծանում ա, փոխվում ա, նորանոր հատկություններ ա ձեռք բերում....

Ու էս հարցում իմ գրածը ավելի շատ ոչ թե կարծիք ա, այլ մի բան, ինչի շուրջ ես մտածում եմ, հակված եմ այդպես մտածել։ Մտքեր, որոնք ես տվյալ պահին իրականությանը ավելի մոտ եմ համարում։

----------

Freeman (03.12.2012), Quyr Qery (03.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012), Tig (03.12.2012), Ուլուանա (03.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Դե կարծում եմ, որ Աստծու ու բարոյականության միջև գոյություն ունեցող ենթադրյալ կապի մասին տեսակետները արդեն պարզ են։ 

Փորձեմ ներկայացնել էվոլյուցիայի ու բարոյականության միջև գոյություն ունեցող ենթադրյալ կապի մասին տեսակետներ։

Շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել կարծիքներ, մեկնաբանություններ այս տեսությունների, թեորիաների մասին։ 

*ԱՌԱՋԻՆ
ԲՆԱԿԱՆ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ* 
Շատ ընդհանրացված ու կոպիտ ասած համաձայն բնական ընտրության տեսության ամենակարևոր բանը դա կյանքի, գեների անդադար շարունակությունը ապահովելն ա։

Էվոլյուցիայի ընթացքում տեսակները ձեռք են բերում նորանոր հատկություններ և ենթարկում են իրենք իրենց փոփոխությունների՝ կյանքի նորանոր պայմաններին հարմարվելու համար։

Օրինակ՝ 

Ամուսինների իրար հավատարիմ լինելը, իրար խնամելը, սիրելը, միասին ապրելը ստեղծում է բարենպաստ պայմաններ երեխայի՝ էմոցիոնալ և ֆիզիկական առողջ մեծանալու համար։ 

Կյանքը կարևոր համարելը նպաստում է ավելի շատ կյանքերի ու գեների տարածմանը։ 

Ուրիշներին օգնելը նպաստում է նրանց և նրանց երեխաների կյանքի շարունակությանը և նորանոր կյանքեր առաջ բերելեուն։

Կյանքի շարունակության համար ավելի բարենպաստ պայմաններ ստեղծելու համար բնական ընտրությունը դրդել է փորձել տարբեր հասարակարգեր և կառավարման միջոցներ՝ հասնելու և գտնելու մաքսիմալ հարմարը։ Այստեղ իմ կարծիքով կարևոր է հասկանալ, որ յուրաքանչյուր վայրկյանում տվյալ պահի գոյություն ունեցող վիճակը դա լավագույնն ա, որ մարդկությունը կարար հասներ։

Այստեղ կարելի ա մտածել, որ չի կարա լավագույնը լինի, որովհետև ես ավելի լավ տեսակետ ու տարբերակ ունեմ։ Բայց, եթե փաստը այն է, որ դու ունես ավելի լավ տարբերակ, բայց ձեռք չես բերել հնարավորություն այդ ավելի լավ տարբերակը ռեալիզացնելու, ուրեմն դա կարա նշանակի, որ կյանքի շղթայում կան քեզանից ավելի ուժեղները ու իրերի տվյալ համակարգում այսօրվա համակարգը լավագույնն ա, բայց մի վայրկյան հետո լավագույնը կարա փոխվի ու դառնա ավելի լավագույն։

Եվ այլն, և այլն.....

----------

Tig (03.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

*ԵՐԿՐՈՐԴ
ԱԼՏՐՈՒԻԶՄ*

Ալտրուիզմ բառը բնորոշում է այն արարքները, որոնք արտացոլում են հոգատարություն մյուսների նկատմամբ։ Այն երբեմն կարող է նաև նշանակել անձնազոհություն հանուն ուրիշների։

Բնական ընտրության տեսության համաձայն հնարավոր էր ալտուրիզմի հետյալ տեսակների առաացումը։


*ԱՐՅՈՒՆԱԿՑԱԿԱՆ (ԳԵՆԱԿՑԱԿԱՆ) ԱԼՏՈՒՐԻԶՄ*
Գենը որը ծրագրավորում է անշահախնրորեն օգնել արյունակից հարազատներին (մամա, պապա, երեխա, քուր-ախպեր, տատիկ-պապիկ և այլն) բազմապատկում է իր (գենի) պատճեների գոյության հնարավորությունը։

Այսպիսով տվյալ գենը գենոֆոնդում կարող է այնքան աճել, շատանալ, որ անշահախնդիր սերը դառնա վարքի նորմա։

Որպես ակնառու օրինակ կարելի է բերել ծնողների անշահախնդիր սերը երեխաների հանդեպ։

Մեղուները, մրջյունները, տերմիտները և այլ կենդանական աշխարհի այլ ներկայացուցիչներ էվոլյուցիայի արդյունքում սովորել են ստեղծել հասարակություն, որտեղ մեծ եղբայրները և քույրերը հոգ են տանում փոքրերին։ Կենդանիները հոգ են տանում իրենց արյունակիցներին, պաշտպանում են, կիսվում են ռեսուրսներով, զգուշացնում են վտանգների մասին, քանի որ նրանց միջև շատ մեծ է միանման գեներ ունենալու ստատիստիկ հնարավորությունը։


*ՌԵՑԻՊՐՈԿԱԼԱՅԻՆ ԱԼՏՐՈՒԻԶՄ*
Ռեցիպրոկալային ալտուրիզմը կարճ ասած բնորոշում է «դու ինձ ես քեզ» ՝ փոխադարձ ալտուրիզմը։ 

Այս ալտուրիզմը դրսևորվում է իրար հետ արյունակցական և բարեկամական կապեր չունեցող տեսակների միջև։ 
 Մեղվին պետք է նեկտար, իսկ ծաղկին փոշոտում։ Ծաղիկները թռչել չեն կարող, ուստի նրանք մեղուների թևերը օգտագործելու համար մեղուներին վճարում են նեկտարային «արտարժույթով»։ 

Որսորդին հարկավոր է նիզակ, իսկ դարբնին որս։ Պահանջարկի ասիմետրիան հանգեցնում է գործարքի կնքման։

Քարանձավում թաքցված է ոսկով և ադամանդերով լի մի մեծ սունդուկ։ Բայց քարանձավի մուտքը փակված է հսկայական ծանր քարով, որը մի հոգին չի կարող տեղաշարժել։ Չնայած այն փաստին, որ ինքը անխուսափելիորեն կկորցնի իր եկամուտի մի մասը, այնուամենայնիվ նա կանչում է ուրիշին օգնության և կիսում իր եկամուտը։


*ՀԱՄԲԱՎԱՅԻՆ ԱԼՏՐՈՒԻԶՄ*
Համբավը շատ մեծ դեր է խաղում կյանքը պահպանելու հարցում և կենսաբանների կատարած հետազոտությունները ցույց են տալիս կյանքի պահպանման հարցում կարևոր են ոչ միայն արյունակցական, ռեցիպրոկալային ալտուրիզմները, այլև համբավի ալտուրիզմը։ Ստեղծել համբավ, որը կօգնի պահպանել կյանքը։

Ժամանակի սղության պատճառով չեմ կարող մանրամասն նկարագրել, բայց կարճ ասեմ։ Կենդանական աշխարհը ուսումնասիրելիս կարելի է հանդիպել դեպքերի, երբ կենդանիները հոգ են տանում իրենցից ավելի թույլ կամ հիվանդ կենդանիներին։ Գիտնականների բացահայտումները ցույց են տալիս, որ հենց այդ հոգատարությունը նպաստում է տվյալ կենդանու «հեղինակությանը» և «համբավին» իր տեսակի մեջ։ Կերակուր տալով ուրիշին նրանք կարծես թե ասում են. «թե որքան խելացի և ուժեղ եմ ես, որ կարող եմ ոչ միայն ինձ ու իմ արյունակիցներին հոգ տանել, այլև օտարին»։ Խմբերով ապրող կենդանիների մոտ նման վարվելակերպը հատուկ է խմբերիի գլխավորներին։



***
Համաձայն էվոլյուցիոն տեսության մեր նախնիները հազարավոր տարիներ ապրել են այնպիսի պայմաններում որոնք նպաստել ալտուրիզմի վերոնշյալ երեք և այլ տիպերի զարգացմանը։

Նրանք ապրել են խմբերով՝ առանձնացած լինելով մյուս տեսակներից։ Այս պայմանները ստեղծում են հիանալի պայմաններ ԱՐՅՈՒՆԱԿՑԱԿԱՆ ԱԼՏՈՒՐԻԶՄԻ զարգացման համար։

Ցեղակիցների հետ խմբով ապրելը հիանալի բարենպաստ պայմաններ է ստեղծել նաև ՌԵՑԻՊՐՈԿԱԼԱՅԻՆ ԱԼՏՐՈՒԻԶՄԻ (փոխադարձ ալտուրիզմի) զարգացման համար։

Այս նույն պայմանները ստեղծում են բարենպաստ պայմաններ անելու այնպիսի գործեր, որոնք կարող են ապահովել համապատասխան համբավ։

Բնական ընտրությունը այս և բազմաթիվ մեզ հայտնի և դեռևս անհայտ մեխանիզմների օգնությամբ ստեղծել է բարենպաստ պայմաններ նախամարդկանց մոտ ալտուրիզմի զարգացման համար։

Այս տեսանկյունից նայելով հնարավոր է բացատրել, թե ինչու են մեր հին նախնիները՝ նախամարդը, բարի եղել միմյանց հանդեպ։ Եվ ինչու են պատոլոգիական ատելություն դրսևորել այլ խմբերի նկատմամբ։

Սակայն, այսօր բարոյականության մեր ՊԱՏՃԱՌՆԵՐԸ հիմնականում լրիվ այլ են։ 
Այդ մասին հաջորդ գրառման մեջ  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (03.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012), Tig (03.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Ես կարծում եմ, որ այսօր մեր ցուցաբերած բարոյականությունը և բարի գործերը գոյություն ունեն իրենց ծնող պատճառներից առանձին։ Բարոյականության և բարության այսօրվա դրսևորումները կապ չունեն դրանց առաջացման առաջնային գործոնների հետ

Կոպիտ ասած բնական ընտրությունն այսօր ստեղծում է լրիվ այլ պայմաններ բարոյական և բարի լինելու համար, քան ստեղծում էր մեր նախնիների համար։ Բացատրեմ։

Բնական ընտրությունը նպաստում է շաբլոնների և կանոնների զարգացմանը։ Օրինակ՝ թիթեռների՝ տարածության մեջ երկնքի լուսատուներով կողմնորոշվելը։ Նմանատիպ շաբլոնները ապահովում են նման վարքագիծ ծրագրող գեների առաջացումը։ Իսկ շաբլոնները ապահոված չեն «սխալներից»։ Բացատրեմ։

Թռչունի ուղեղում գոյություն ունեցող շաբլոն (մեր պատկերացմամբ). խնամիր փոքրիկ, ծլվլացող արարարծներին, որոնք գտնվում են քո հյուսած բնի մեջ։ Եվ գցիր կերակուր նրանց վրա գոյություն ունեցող փոքրիկ կարմիր բացվածքի մեջ (բերան)։ Այս շաբլոնը նպաստում է իրեն ապահովող գեների պատճենմանը, քանի որ սովորաբար փոքրիկ, կարմիր բերաններ ունեցող ծլվլվծացող արարծները իր ձագուկներն են։

Բայց օրինակ ճնճղուկները շարժվելով այս շաբլոնով կերակրում են նաև իրենց հյուսած բնի մեջ հայտնված այլ ճնճղուկի ձագերին։ Գիտնականները ենթադրում են, որ նրանք այդպես վարվում են քանի որ աշխատում է ձևավորված շաբլոնը, կանոնը՝ սեփական երախաներին պահպանելը և սեփական գեների կրկնապատկումը և շարունակումը։

Որոշ գիտնականներ, ինչպիսին է հանրահայտ Ռիչարդ Դոքինզը, այս պրոցեսը բնութագրում են որպես «սխալմունք»։ Գուցե այսօրվա մեր բարոյական և լավը լինելը նույնպես շաբլոնի և կանոնի «սխալմունք» է։ Ռիչարդ Դոքինզը իր՝ «*The God Delusion*» գրքում հատուկ նշում է, որ իր գործածած «սխալմունք» բառը տվյալ կոնտեքստում գործածվում է միմիայն գիտական նշանակությամբ՝ նկարագրելու համար շաբլոնից, կանոնից շեղում և ոչ մի դեպքում չի նվաստացնում նման արժանավայել արարքների իմաստը։

Նմանատիպ արարք կարող է լինել ուրիշի երեխային որդեգրելը։ Այսինքն մարդն ունի շաբլոն, կանոն՝ կյանքը շարունակելու, սեփական գեները կրկնապատկելու համար խնամել երեխա, շարունակել հոգ տանել նրան։ Այդ շաբլոնի «սխալը» կամ «շեղումը» կարող է լինել այն, որ մարդ ինչ ինչ պատճառներով սեփական երեխա չունենալիս որդեգրելով հետևի իր գեներում պահվող ծրագրերին։

Մի ուրիշ օրինակ։ Դարվինյան տեսությանը ծանոթ զույգերը գիտակցում են, որ սեքսի հիմքում ընկած է բազմանալու ցանկությունը։ Իրենք գիտակցում են, որ հակաբեղմնավորիչ հաբեր ընդունելով կամ պրեզերվատիվ գործածելով բեղնավորում տեղի չի ունենա և կինը չի հղիանա։ Սակայն այս բանի գիտակցումը ոչ մի կերպով չի ազդում զույգերի միմյանց հանդեպ ունեցած «ձգողականության ուժի» վրա  :Jpit: 

Սեքսը մնում ա սեքս։ Առանձին ինդիվիդուի վրա սեքսի ազդեցության ուժը կապ չունի սեքսի առաջացման առաջնային գործոնների հետ։ Այս մեծ ուժը գոյություն ունի իրեն ծնող պատճառներից առանձին։

Նույնը կարելի է ասել բարության, կամ այլ կերպ ասած՝ ալտրուիզմի, առատաձեռնության, կարեկցանքի, խղճահարության մասին։ Ըստ էվոլյուցիոն տեսության մեր նախնիները ունեին հնարավորություն ցուցաբերելու ալտրուիզմ միայն իրենց արյունակիցների և ցեղակիցների նկատմամբ, որոնք ռեալ ունեին հնարավորություն բարին բարիով փոխհատուցելու։ Էվոլյուցիան վերացրել է այդ սահմանափակումը, բայց վարքագծի շաբլոնը մնացել է։ Ինչպես սեքսի դեպքում ՝ բազմանալու շաբլոնը կարելի է ասել վերացած է ցանկացած դեպքում, երբ մենք գործածում ենք հակաբեղմնավորիչներ։ Բայց սեքսը մնացել ա։ Նույն կերպ մենք չենք կարող չղճահարվել դժբախտ լացող մարդ տեսնելիս, ինչպես որ չենք կարող անտարբեր մնալ, երբ տեսնում ենք մեզ համար հմայիչ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչ, որը ինչ ինչ պատճառներով անկարող է մեզ համար սերունդ թողնելու։ Այս զգացմունքները դարվինյան էվոլյուցիայի «սխալներ» են։  
 Փաստորեն ըստ այս տեսության էվոլյուցիայի ընթացքում առաջացած շաբլոնները շարունակում են ղեկավարել մեր վարքը, բայց հիմա կյանքի հանգամանքներն այլ են և չեն համապատասխանում այդ շաբլոնների սկզբնական նպատակին և իմաստին։

Որպես օգնություն կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ կարդալ մի քանի հետաքրքիր աշխատություններ այս հարցի վերաբերյալ։ Ասեմ, որ այս հարցի մասին երկար-բարակ մտածելուց հետո այս գրքերը կարդալուց ես հաճելիորեն զարմանք ապրեցի, թե ինչպես են այս հարցի մասին մտածող իրար երբեք չտեսած, իրար հետ կարծես թե ոչ մի կապ չունեցող մարդկանց տեսակները այսքան նման լինեն։

*«Why Good is Good»*, հեղինակ՝ Robert Hinde
*«The God Delusion»*, հեղինակ՝ Richard Dawkinz
*«Moral Minds»*, հեղինակ՝ Marc Hauser
*«The Science of Good and Evil»*, հեղինակ՝ Michael Shermer
*«Can We Be Good Without God?»*, հեղինակ՝ Robert Buckman


Խնդրում եմ գրեք ձեր կարծիքները և տեսակետները։

----------

Freeman (03.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012), Tig (03.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Բայց օրինակ ճնճղուկները շարժվելով այս շաբլոնով կերակրում են նաև իրենց հյուսած բնի մեջ հայտնված այլ ճնճղուկի ձագերին։ Գիտնականները ենթադրում են, որ նրանք այդպես վարվում են քանի որ աշխատում է ձևավորված շաբլոնը, կանոնը՝ սեփական երախաներին պահպանելը և սեփական գեների կրկնապատկումը և շարունակումը։


Եթե կարծում ես, որ երեխային պահպանելու համար պարտադիր է ձևավորված շաբլոն, այդ դեպքում, մինչև շաբլոնի ձևավորվելը, ինչպե՞ս են պահպանվել երեխաները:

Այս գաղափարը ինձ հիշեցնում է այն դեպքը, երբ երեխաներին ասում են ՝ քանի լողավազանում ջուր չկա՝ լողալ սովորեք, որ հետո ջուր լցնենք:

----------


## Նետ

> Ինձ համար փաստ է, որ *մարդկանց մի մեծ զանգված իր սեփական բարոյականությունը պայմանավորում է հենց Աստծու գոյությամբ։* Իսկ մի մեծ զանգված էլ պայմանավորում է այլ բաներով։


Իսկ ի՞նչ փաստ ա սա էլի՞, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է: Ժառ դու տեսե՞լ ես մեկին, որ ասել է՝ Աստված ինձ բարի ա ստեղծել: :Think: 
 Այ էսպիսի շեղ հարցերն են, որ թյուրիմացությունների տեղիք են տալիս:Հավատացող մարդիկ ոչ թէ իրենց բարոյականությունն են պայմանավորում Աստծով, այլ իրենց գոյությունը: Իսկ բարին ու չարը (այն կա՛) զուտ մարդու ընտրելիքն է: Աստված ոչ ոքի հարկադիր բարի կամ չար չի ստեղծում:

----------

dvgray (03.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ի՞նչ փաստ ա սա էլի՞, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է: Ժառ դու տեսե՞լ ես մեկին, որ ասել է՝ Աստված ինձ բարի ա ստեղծել:
>  Այ էսպիսի շեղ հարցերն են, որ թյուրիմացությունների տեղիք են տալիս:Հավատացող մարդիկ ոչ թէ իրենց բարոյականությունն են պայմանավորում Աստծով, այլ իրենց գոյությունը: Իսկ բարին ու չարը (այն կա՛) զուտ մարդու ընտրելիքն է: Աստված ոչ ոքի հարկադիր բարի կամ չար չի ստեղծում:


իրականում, նմանատիպ կարծրատիպերի հիման վրա մարդիկ "գրքրեր" են գրում:
իսկ գործողությունը այն է, որ կա կրոնական հիմնական գրքերը որոնք ստեղծված են Աստծո թելադրանքով: մնացած գրքագիրները ընդմանենը մեծ ցանկություն ունեն ռեվիզիայի ենթարկել այդ գրքերը: ու դրա համար ոչ մի բանի առաջ կանգ չեն առնում: վերցնում են կոնտեքսիտ մի բառ ու սկսում "դիսերտացիա" պաշպանել: իսկ երբեմն էլ ավելի վատ, իրենք ասում, ու իրենց ասածի հետ սկսում են կռիվներ տալ, ոնց որ Դոնկի-Խոտը:

----------

Նետ (03.12.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե մի բանը «բարի» ա, կամ «չար», ինչի՞ց ա նման տարբերությունները առաջանում, *dvgray*։


աշխարհի մեծագույն մասի համար քո ասած բարին ու չարը ընդամենը իրենց շահերից բխող բաներ են: 

մարդու մասին շատ մեծ կարծիք ունեք: իսկ իրականում մարդը ամեոբայից շատ քիչ բանով ա տարբերվում, առանձնապես ստամոքսի ու մարսողության մասով: ավելի ճիշտ, ինչով որ տարբերվում ա, դա սկի էական չի Տիեզերքի համար:

----------


## dvgray

> *ԵՐԿՐՈՐԴ
> ԱԼՏՐՈՒԻԶՄ*
> 
> Ալտրուիզմ բառը բնորոշում է այն արարքները, որոնք արտացոլում են հոգատարություն մյուսների նկատմամբ։ Այն երբեմն կարող է նաև նշանակել անձնազոհություն հանուն ուրիշների։


ամեն "բարու" հիմքում սեփական "բավարարվածությունն" է: անգամ մայրը երբ բարի է իր երեխայի համար, դա տուրք է ինքն իրեն, և ոչ թե մի այլ էակի:
Աստված ընդամնեը առաջարկում է շատ չխորանալ էտ ամեն ինչի մեջ, ու ապրել իրա կողմից մեզ տրված րոպեն, ժամը, օրը...

----------

Նետ (03.12.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Կոնկրետ իմ պարագայում սխալվում ես։ Ես նման նպատակ չունեմ։


կարծում եմ չեմ սխալվում, այն պահին քո նպատակը հենց այդ էր: լրացնեմ, նաև էն, որ բացել մի պրովակացիոն թեմա ու որտեղ "լիբերալները"  իրենց կրքերը կբավարարեն  :Wink:  մի տեսակ ամանդայական թեմատիկայի դանդաղ մարում...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դե կարծում եմ, որ Աստծու ու բարոյականության միջև գոյություն ունեցող ենթադրյալ կապի մասին տեսակետները արդեն պարզ են։


Առաջին հայացքից՝ պարզ են, չնայած վիճելի: Բայց երբ ավելի լրջորեն եմ նայում ասածիդ, իսկ գրառմանդ միայն քանակն արդեն բավական է, որպեսզի մարդ լրջորեն վերաբերվի կատարածդ աշխատանքին, - երբ լրջորեն եմ նայում, ես կորցնում եմ տեսակետիդ թելը:

*Չամիչը* քեզ հարցնում է. "*Jarre ջան դու հավատու՞մ ես Աստծուն*":

*Դու* պատասխանում ես. "*Չամիչ ջան, անկեղծ ասած հարցդ ինձ համար բավական դժվար է։ Դեռևս այս հարցի պատասխանը իմ մոտ այո, կամ ոչ չէ*։" 

Առաջին հայացքից կարծես ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, և պատասխանդ էլ լրիվ լոյալ դիրքերի վրա. մեջտեղում կանգնած, հավասար կարծիքի ես /առայժմ/ "այո"-ի և "ոչ"-ի նկատմամբ, նույնիսկ, ինչպես ասում ես, քիչ ավելի "հակված ես եղել հավատալ": Բայց, երբ խոսում ես երկար տարիների որոնումնորիդ մասին, այնպիսիր տպավորություն է ստացվում, որ դու այնտեղ ոչ թե Աստծո գոյությունն ես փնտրել, այլ Աստծո *չը-գոյությունը*:

Նախ, ի՞նչ ասել է "Հավատացյալ Աստված": Մի՞թե կարող է Աստված հավատացյալ կամ անհավատ լինել: Նա պիտի հավատա, որ Ինքը կա՞, թե՞ պիտի չհավատա, որ Ինքը կա: Եթե դու մտածում ես քո մասին, դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ դու կաս: Իսկ եթե ես եմ մտածում իմ մասին, ես չե՞մ հավատում, որ ես կամ… Սրանո՞վ պիտի որոշենք մեր հավատացյալ լինել-չլինելը:

Իսկ ի՞նչ ասել է "Գիտնական Աստված": Եթե դու, - ասենք թե, - ընդունել ես "Գիտնական Աստծո" գոյությունը, համաձա՞յն ես, որ դու արդեն հավատացյալ ես դարձել: Հիմա. դու էլ ես հավատացյալ, Նետն էլ է հավացյալ: /Նետ ջան, մի նեղացիր հա՞: Այս հարցում ես ավելի շատ քո կողմից եմ:/ Բայց Նետի հետ դուք համաձայն չեք հավատի հարցերում: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև Նետինը՝ "Տգե՞տ Աստված" է:
Ո՞ր մի հավատացյալն է հավատում "Տգետ Աստծո": Եվ կարո՞ղ է արդյոք այս անծայրածիր Տիեզերք-մեքենայի ստեղծողը "Գերգիտնական Աստված" չլինել:

Ուզում եմ ասել, Ջառ ջան, որ եթե Աստծո գոյությունն ընդունելու համար քեզ նրա գիտնական լինելն է պակասում, ուրեմն արխային կարող ես ընդունել… Կարող ենք վիճել, կա՞ Աստված, թե ոչ: Բայց եթե կա, - Նրա գիտնական լինելն աքսիոմա է:

Նետ, գոնե այստեղ համաձա՞յն ես հետս…

Հետո մի բան էլ կա, Ջառ ջան: /Նետ ջան, ականջներդ փակիր:/

Ինձ թվում է, թե կրոնն այն տեղը չէ, որտեղ պետք է փնտրել Աստծոն: Տես, դու ասում ես. "*Ուսումնասիրել եմ բազմաթիվ կրոններ, փորձել եմ հասկանալ տվյալ կրոնների աշխարհահայացքները, սկզբունքները և այլն։ Ուսումնասիրել եմ նաև տարբեր գիտական տեսություններ*։" Իսկ այդ ջանադիր աշխատանքի ընթացքում, երբե՞ք, որևէ օրինաչափություններ, աչքիդ չե՞ն ընկել: Օրինակ, որ այդ բոլոր կրոններում, նրանց բազում ճյուղավորումների մեջ, յուրաքանչյուր առանձին վերցրած ճյուղավորում, - լինի դա ուղղափառ, կաթողիկ, գրիգորյան, առաքելական, սուիտ, շիննիտ, էլ ում ասեմ, կրակապաշտ, սատանիստ, - այս բոլորը, մի՞թե միահամուռ չեն գոչում, որ Աստված՝ միակն է, հենց այն, որին հենց կոնկրետ ի՛ր ճյուղավորումն է երկրպագում, թեկուզև այդ ճյուղավորումը լինի մեկուկես մարդուց բաղկացած… Իսկ մնացած բոլորի աստվածները Աստված չեն… Չի՞ նշանակում սա արդյոք, որ կոնկրետ մի խումբ մարդկանց համար՝ մնացած ամբողջ մարդկությունն *աթեիստ է*, եթե միակ հնարավոր Աստված՝ հենց այդ փոքրիկ խմբի Աստված է: 

Ստացվում է, որ կրոնի մեջ Աստծոն փնտրելը նույն բանն է, ինչ փնտրես Նրան աթեիզմի մեջ: Երբևիցէ փորձած կա՞ս… Ես, օրինակ, ժամանակին արել եմ… Ու երևի հենց դա օգնեց ինձ հասկանալ, որ անիմաստ է Աստված փնտրելը. Նա ոչ փախել է մեզանից, ոչ էլ թաքնվել:

----------

Jarre (09.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Փորձեմ ներկայացնել էվոլյուցիայի ու բարոյականության միջև գոյություն ունեցող ենթադրյալ կապի մասին տեսակետներ։


Սա ավելի հասկանալի է: Բայց անհասկանալի է, թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ:

Դու ահագին խոսում ես կենդանական ռեֆլեքսների մասին, գեների մասին:
Ճիշտ ես, թիթեռները գիտեն, թե որտեղից և ուր են թռչում: Եվ եթե նույնիսկ տեղափոխես նրանց մի այլ տեղ, շատ քիչ ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ, որպեսզի նրանք գտնեն ճիշտ ճանապարհը:
Մենք էլ ենք այդպիսին եղել: Ուղղակի մոռացել ենք այդ: Բայց մի օր կվերհիշենք…
Ձագերին կերակրելուց բացի, գազաններն ամեն օր դիմավորում և ճանապարհում են Արևին…
Մենք էլ ենք այդպիսին եղել: Հավայական կղզիներում հատուկ տեղեր կան, ուր մինչև օրս մարդիկ հավաքվում են ամեն օր՝ Արևին ճանապարհելու համար միայն…

Մեր գեները…
Կարևոր են, հասկանում եմ: Մեծ նշանակություն ունեն մեր կյանքում:
Սոխն էլ գեներ ունի: Բայց սոխի գեների ազդեցությունը սոխի վրա քսան թե քառասուն անգամ ավելի է, քան մարդու գեների ազդեցությունը մարդու վրա:
Եվ, եթե գենն այդքան կարևոր բան է կյանքում, եթե այն ամենակարևորն է, ավելի բնական չէ՞ր լինի արդյոք, որ սոխը լիներ այս աշխարհի տերն ու տիրակալը, այլ ոչ մարդը:

Չի՞ ստիպում սա արդյոք մեզ մտածել, որ կա շատ ավելի կարևոր բան մեր ֆիզիկական կյանքում, ինչին միայն մարդն է տիրապետում:


Ես, Ջառ ջան, շատ հեռու եմ այն ամենից, ինչի մասին խոսում եմ հիմա, և շատ հնարավոր է, որ ասածներիս մեջ լիքը սխալներ կգտնի բանիմաց մեկը: 
Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ քո տեսակետները քեզ կարող են օգնել միայն այն դեպքում, եթե դու ցանկանում ես հերքել Աստծո գոյությունը. այդ դեպքում դու ճիշտ ճանապարհին ես կանգնած:
Իսկ եթե ոչ… ուրեմն քեզ պետք է վերանայել տեսակետներդ: Իմ կարծիքով:

Կարծում եմ, դու հասցրել ես տեսնել, որ ես հավատացյալ չեմ, և բոլորովին էլ կրոնը չի պատճառը, որ ես դեմ եմ արտահայտվում քո տեսակետներին: Հավատն, իհարկե, կարևոր է Աստծոն ընդունելու համար, բայց միակ բանը չէ: Ըստ իս, ավելի կարևոր է Նրան ճանաչելը: Բայց անհնար է ճանաչել Նրան, քանի դեռ դու այն համոզմունքին ես, որ պետք է գտնես Նրան, որ Նա քեզանից հեռու է:

Իսկ այն պահին, երբ դու հասկանում ես, երբ դու ըմբռնում և ընդունում ես, որ Աստված՝ ամենուր է, և ըստ այնմ էլ՝ Ամեն Ինչ է, որ ա հենց այն ամբողջականությունն է, ինչը դու կոչում ես Տիեզերք, ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավելին, - հենց այդ պահին դու հասկանում ես, թե դու Ով Ես և ուր ես: Եվ արդեն ճշգրիտ *գիտես*, ճանաչու՞մ ես Աստծոն, թե՞ փնտրում ես:

----------

Ամմէ (04.12.2012), Ուլուանա (03.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> աշխարհի մեծագույն մասի համար քո ասած բարին ու չարը ընդամենը իրենց շահերից բխող բաներ են: 
> 
> մարդու մասին շատ մեծ կարծիք ունեք: իսկ իրականում մարդը ամեոբայից շատ քիչ բանով ա տարբերվում, առանձնապես ստամոքսի ու մարսողության մասով: ավելի ճիշտ, ինչով որ տարբերվում ա, դա սկի էական չի Տիեզերքի համար:


Թույլ տուր հիշեցնել, որ մարդուն կոչում են նաև *Միկրոկոսմ*, այսինքն՝ փոքրիկ Տիեզերք: Կարելի է ընդառաջ գնալ քեզ ու համարել, որ մարդը կանգնած է ամեոբայի և Տիեզերքի մեջտեղում: Եվ Արարչի կողմից նրան տրված է ընտրության իրավունք:

Այնպես դու կարող ես ընտրել, թե նրանցից ո՞ր մեկն ես ցանկանում *դառնալ*…

----------


## dvgray

> Թույլ տուր հիշեցնել, որ մարդուն կոչում են նաև *Միկրոկոսմ*, այսինքն՝ փոքրիկ Տիեզերք: Կարելի է ընդառաջ գնալ քեզ ու համարել, որ մարդը կանգնած է ամեոբայի և Տիեզերքի մեջտեղում: Եվ Արարչի կողմից նրան տրված է ընտրության իրավունք:
> 
> Այնպես դու կարող ես ընտրել, թե նրանցից ո՞ր մեկն ես ցանկանում *դառնալ*…


հաշվի առնելով իմ վերևի գրածները մարդու էգոյի մասին, կարող եմ ասել, որ շատ մեծ կարծիքի ես *քո* մասին

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ամեն "բարու" հիմքում սեփական "բավարարվածությունն" է: անգամ մայրը երբ բարի է իր երեխայի համար, դա տուրք է ինքն իրեն, և ոչ թե մի այլ էակի:
> Աստված ընդամնեը առաջարկում է շատ չխորանալ էտ ամեն ինչի մեջ, ու ապրել իրա կողմից մեզ տրված րոպեն, ժամը, օրը...


Բա մեղք չե՞ս դու, Դիվ, որ ընկել ես այդ դաժան Աստծո ձեռքը, ով առաջարկում է ատել ոչ միայն դիմացինիդ, այլ նաև ինքդ քեզ…

----------


## dvgray

> Բա մեղք չե՞ս դու, Դիվ, որ ընկել ես այդ դաժան Աստծո ձեռքը, ով առաջարկում է ատել ոչ միայն դիմացինիդ, այլ նաև ինքդ քեզ…


գոռոզ քո անձի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> գոռոզ քո անձի վերաբերյալ:


Չհասկացա, բայց մերսի:

----------


## Freeman

*Jarre*, Որոշ վերապահումներով համաձայն եմ ասածիդ հետ, իմ գրածի առաջին մասն էլ` որ բարությունը տեսակը պահպանելու անհրաժեշտություն է, մի-քիչ նման էր քո վերլուծությանը ու գրեթե համոզված էի, որ նման կարծիք ես ունենալու  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (09.12.2012), Tig (03.12.2012)

----------


## melancholia

Չեմ կարծում բարություն անելու ժամանակ մարդ մտածում է Աստծո մասին: և առհասարակ, ինչ ասել է ,,բարություն,,? Մասամբ  համաձայն եմ այն կարծիքի հետ, որ դա զուտ սեփական բավարարության մասն է կազմում: Ի վերջո ինչ լավ արարք էլ անում ենք , կամա թե ակամա սպասում ենք արձագանքի, այն էլ  լավ արձագանքի: 
Էսպիսի մի աֆորիզմ կա` եթե չարն անելով, վախենում ես, որ դրա մասին կիմանան, ուրեմ դեռ հույս կա, որ կգտնես բարու ուղին, բայց եթե անելով բարին, ցանկանում ես բոլորն իմանան դրա մասին` չարն ես ծնում: Փաստորեն բարի ասածը գուցե և իրականում չկա, կամ էլ ամենինչ հարաբերական է: Բայց և այնպես , անձամբ ես փորձում եմ դրական  մթնոլորտ ստեղծել իմ ու իմ սիրելի մարդկանց շուրջը, առանց մտածելու աստծո  գոյության կամ չգոյության մասին: Թշնամիների միջավայրում էլ փորձում եմ հավասարակշռություն պահպանել, բայց ոչ Աստվածաշնչյան բարությամբ:

----------

Jarre (09.12.2012), Sambitbaba (03.12.2012), Smokie (03.12.2012), Ամմէ (03.12.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իմ համար փաստ է, որ այո՛, կրոնները տարբեր ինստիտուտների ձեռքում գործիքներ են, որոնց օգնությամբ նրանք հաջողությամբ ղեկավարում և ազդում են հասարակության վրա։ 
> 
> Իսկ թե Աստծուն հորինել են ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ այդ պատճառով, թե բազմաթիվ այլ պատճառներով, ես դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել, որովհետև հազար կարծիք կարելի ա գրել։


Այսինքն, այնուամենայնիվ, դու հակված ես կարծել, որ Աստծուն հորինել են, դե եթե հորինել են ուրեմն գլխավոր շարժառիթը`մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձրնելը, բարոյական որոշակի սահմանների մեջ պահելը ու վախ ներշնչելն ա:





> Դժվարանում եմ պատասխանել, բայց իմ ընկալմամբ «ոստիկանական» կանտրոլի բացակայության դեպքում ցուցաբերված բարոյականությունը ավելի բարոյական ա «ոստիկանական» ռեժիմը հաշվի առնելուց ծագած բարոյականությունից։


Դե եթե Աստծո կերպարը ասոցացնում ես տեռորիստի կամ դիկտատորի կերպարի հետ ապա, իսկապես, նման նեղ ընկալման պարագայում Աստծուն հավատալը քեզ համար բացարձակապես իմաստազրկվում ա:

Ու ստեղ արդեն նորից քո նեղ ընկալման խնդիրն ա, որ դու Հավատը ընկալում ես, որպես կեղծ բարոյականության պարտադրանք, թելադրանք: Այո, կան մարդիկ ովքեր հավանաբար փորձում են բարոյական երեւալ զուտ վախից ելնելով ու դու ընդհանուր առմամբ Հավատը առ Աստված գնահատում ես էտ կարգի հավատացյալների պրիզմայով:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.12.2012), հովարս (11.09.2016)

----------


## dvgray

> Մասամբ  համաձայն եմ այն կարծիքի հետ, որ դա զուտ սեփական բավարարության մասն է կազմում: Ի վերջո ինչ լավ արարք էլ անում ենք , կամա թե ակամա սպասում ենք արձագանքի, այն էլ  լավ արձագանքի:


տեսականորեն կարելի է ապացուցել, որ ցանկացած "բարություն" արվում է ուրիշ "մատրիրեայի" հաշվին, այսինքն այդ բարությունը ոմն  ուրիշի համար չարիք է, վատ բան: իսկ Աստծու առաջ ցանկացածը հավասար է իսկզբանե: ինչ դուրս եկավ, որ Աստծու համար "բարի" գոյություն չունի, անընդւնելի է, քանի որ ամենի մի "բարին" իր մեջ պարունակում է "չարը":
հետևրաբար, "բարին", դա ներանձնական կամ խմբակային կատերգորիա է, և ոչ երբեք միանշանակ, բացարձակ մի արժեք: Այսինքն բարին երբևէ Աստվածային սկիզբ չունի, այլ իրենից ենթադրում է մարդու, կամ այն մատրեիայի սուբեկտիվ գործունեության արդյունք, որը հավաանաբար մտնում է Աստծու գծած "խաղի" կանոնների մեջ, կամ այլ կերպ ասած ինքը դեմ չէ դրան:

----------


## Tig

> Այսինքն, այնուամենայնիվ, դու հակված ես կարծել, որ Աստծուն հորինել են, դե եթե հորինել են ուրեմն գլխավոր շարժառիթը`մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձրնելը, բարոյական որոշակի սահմանների մեջ պահելը ու վախ ներշնչելն ա:


Չամիչ ջան իմ կարծիքով Աստծուն հաստատ հորինել են, ավելի ճիշտ այն Աստծուն, որին ներկայացնում են կրոնները: Ավելի ճիշտ բոլոր ներկայացվածները մասնավոր դեպքեր են, ոչ թե անսահմանության որակ ունեցող Արարիչ: Բնականաբար մարդկային միտքը չի կարող հստակ նկարագրել Անսահմանությունը, դրա համար դեռ "յոլա" ենք գնում մասնակի դեպքերով... Իսկ որ այդ հորինվածքը որոշ մարդիկ օգտագործում են ինչպես ասացիր` մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձրնելու, բարոյական որոշակի սահմանների մեջ պահելու ու վախ ներշնչելու համար, դա ակնհայտ է: Ու մարդ պիտի ձերբազատվի դրանից: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ձեռբազատվողներից շատերը դառնում են աթեիստ: Բայց դա չի խնդրի առանցքը, այլ այն, որ ձեռբազատման ընթացքում որոշները կարող են բարոյազրկվել, քանի որ նրանց բարոյականությունը կեղծ հիմքերի վրա էր ու հենց այդ հիմքերը վերացան.... Այսինքն որ կողմից էլ նայում ենք բարոյականությունը չի պայմանավորվում ճշմարիտ հավատքով: աթեիստներից շատ շատերը չեն զրկվում իրենց բարոյականությունից Աստծո գայությունը մերժելուց հետո: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ իմ տեսանկյունից հավատացյալ մարդիկ կրոնների պահպանությանը ուղղված ջանքեր չպիտի գործադրեն, քանի որ վաղ թե ուշ իրենք էլ են ցանկանալու ազատվել կրոնից: Իմ համար կրոնը զուտ մշակույթ է, սովորույթներ, որոնք իհարկե կարևոր է պահպանել որպես տվյալ մշակույթի կրող, բայց ոչ որպես դրանով դոգմատիկ առաջնորդվող:

հ.գ. Ամենամեծ խնդիրը հենց նրանում է, որ հավատքն ու կրոնը շատերի համար նույնականացվում են:

----------

Freeman (04.12.2012), Sambitbaba (04.12.2012), Արէա (04.12.2012)

----------


## Windows 7

> Չամիչ ջան իմ կարծիքով Աստծուն հաստատ հորինել են, ավելի ճիշտ այն Աստծուն, որին ներկայացնում են կրոնները: Ավելի ճիշտ բոլոր ներկայացվածները մասնավոր դեպքեր են, ոչ թե անսահմանության որակ ունեցող Արարիչ: Բնականաբար մարդկային միտքը չի կարող հստակ նկարագրել Անսահմանությունը, դրա համար դեռ "յոլա" ենք գնում մասնակի դեպքերով... Իսկ որ այդ հորինվածքը որոշ մարդիկ օգտագործում են ինչպես ասացիր` մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձրնելու, բարոյական որոշակի սահմանների մեջ պահելու ու վախ ներշնչելու համար, դա ակնհայտ է: Ու մարդ պիտի ձերբազատվի դրանից: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ձեռբազատվողներից շատերը դառնում են աթեիստ: Բայց դա չի խնդրի առանցքը, այլ այն, որ ձեռբազատման ընթացքում որոշները կարող են բարոյազրկվել, քանի որ նրանց բարոյականությունը կեղծ հիմքերի վրա էր ու հենց այդ հիմքերը վերացան.... Այսինքն որ կողմից էլ նայում ենք բարոյականությունը չի պայմանավորվում ճշմարիտ հավատքով: աթեիստներից շատ շատերը չեն զրկվում իրենց բարոյականությունից Աստծո գայությունը մերժելուց հետո: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ իմ տեսանկյունից հավատացյալ մարդիկ կրոնների պահպանությանը ուղղված ջանքեր չպիտի գործադրեն, քանի որ վաղ թե ուշ իրենք էլ են ցանկանալու ազատվել կրոնից: Իմ համար կրոնը զուտ մշակույթ է, սովորույթներ, որոնք իհարկե կարևոր է պահպանել որպես տվյալ մշակույթի կրող, բայց ոչ որպես դրանով դոգմատիկ առաջնորդվող:
> 
> հ.գ. Ամենամեծ խնդիրը հենց նրանում է, որ հավատքն ու կրոնը շատերի համար նույնականացվում են:


 :Smile: Թերեվս ճիշտ ես,բայց Աստվածը կամ աստվածները դա ազգային մշակույթ են,դիցաբանությունը գրական ժանր,եվս մշակույթ է.
Իսկ այն որ Աստված ենք կոչում,դա մեր ՝ Խիղճն է. :Wink: 
դրա համար լավը պիտի լինել,որ խիղճը չտանջի.
Ի դեպ ես այդպես եմ մտածում,ես չեմ քարոզում;

----------

Tig (04.12.2012), Ամմէ (04.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Աստված հաստատ կա , քանի գնում այնքան ավելի եմ հավատում: Մի երեք օր առաջ ինձ թվում էր թե մեռնելու եմ , առողջականս շատ վատ էր, բայց միայն լավի մասին էի մտածում, աղոթում էի, խնդրում էի, որ ինձ օգնի և հիմա անհամեմատ լավ եմ:Պետք է անսահման հավատալ,առանց վերապահության: Նշանակում է մեկը կա ով լսեց իմ ձայնը, խնդրանքները,աղաչանքները: Ամեն մարդու Աստված իր հետ է, եթե հավատաս ու թույլ տաս, որ քեզ օգնի՝ ուրեմն դու փրկված ես: Մեկ էլ կարծում եմ համոզել էլ պետք չէ, դա արդեն ամեն մարդու իր որոշումն է:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.12.2012), Tig (04.12.2012), Արէա (04.12.2012), Նետ (04.12.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Աստված հաստատ կա , քանի գնում այնքան ավելի եմ հավատում: Մի երեք օր առաջ ինձ թվում էր թե մեռնելու եմ , առողջականս շատ վատ էր, բայց միայն լավի մասին էի մտածում, աղոթում էի, խնդրում էի, որ ինձ օգնի և հիմա անհամեմատ լավ եմ:Պետք է անսահման հավատալ,առանց վերապահության: Նշանակում է մեկը կա ով լսեց իմ ձայնը, խնդրանքները,աղաչանքները: Ամեն մարդու Աստված իր հետ է, եթե հավատաս ու թույլ տաս, որ քեզ օգնի՝ ուրեմն դու փրկված ես: Մեկ էլ կարծում եմ համոզել էլ պետք չէ, դա արդեն ամեն մարդու իր որոշումն է:


Ամմէ ջան, հավատալ, որ լավանալու ես, հավատալ որ Աստծո շնորհիվ ես լավանալու, և հավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը, այս երեք վիճակները իրարից շատ տարբեր են:

Իհարկե հավատը մեծ ուժ ու ներշնչանք է, բայց իմ կարծիքով Աստծուն հավատալը ոչ մի կապ չունի մեր հիվանդանալու կամ լավանալու հետ, այլ այն, որ մենք ուզում ենք և հավատում ենք, որ լավանալու ենք: Ինչպես նաև այն, որ հիվանդությունը մարդու համար փորձություն է: Եվ եթե մարդ կամեցել է անցնել այդ փորձության միջով ուրեմն պիտի անցնի: Մենք Աստծո դերը շատ կոնկրետ ենք պատկերացնում, Աստված Ձմեռ պապի չի... Չեմ կարծում թե նա կոնկրետ ինչոր բան է անում մեզ համար: Նա ուղղակի կա, ու մեր գոյությունը նրա ինքնադրսևորման մասնավոր դեպք է, ու մեր գոյությունը նրա թույլատրության և մեր ցանկության հանրագումար է: Ավելի ճիշտ մենք մի ենք` մեկս մեկով, մեկս մեկից ու մեկս մեկում  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (04.12.2012), Sambitbaba (04.12.2012), Ամմէ (04.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, հավատալ, որ լավանալու ես, հավատալ որ Աստծո շնորհիվ ես լավանալու, և հավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը, այս երեք վիճակները իրարից շատ տարբեր են:
> 
> Իհարկե հավատը մեծ ուժ ու ներշնչանք է, բայց իմ կարծիքով Աստծուն հավատալը ոչ մի կապ չունի մեր հիվանդանալու կամ լավանալու հետ, այլ այն, որ մենք ուզում ենք և հավատում ենք, որ լավանալու ենք: Ինչպես նաև այն, որ հիվանդությունը մարդու համար փորձություն է: Եվ եթե մարդ կամեցել է անցնել այդ փորձության միջով ուրեմն պիտի անցնի: Մենք Աստծո դերը շատ կոնկրետ ենք պատկերացնում, Աստված Ձմեռ պապի չի... Չեմ կարծում թե նա կոնկրետ ինչոր բան է անում մեզ համար: Նա ուղղակի կա, ու մեր գոյությունը նրա ինքնադրսևորման մասնավոր դեպք է, ու մեր գոյությունը նրա թույլատրության և մեր ցանկության հանրագումար է: Ավելի ճիշտ մենք մի ենք` մեկս մեկով, մեկս մեկից ու մեկս մեկում


Տիգ ջան ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ,այն Աստծուն ով իրոք կա ,օգնելու է, որ ես լավանամ:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.12.2012), Tig (04.12.2012), Արէա (04.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Տիգ ջան ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ,այն Աստծուն ով իրոք կա ,օգնելու է, որ ես լավանամ:


Անպայման օգնելու ա: Չկասկածես հանկարծ  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.12.2012), Smokie (04.12.2012), Tig (04.12.2012), Ամմէ (04.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Անպայման օգնելու ա: Չկասկածես հանկարծ


 :Smile: չեմ կասկածում Արէա ջան: Ես քեզ էլ եմ հավատում:Ընդհանրապես լավ բան է հավատալը:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.12.2012), Smokie (04.12.2012), Tig (04.12.2012), Արէա (04.12.2012), Նետ (04.12.2012)

----------


## Windows 7

:Smile:  Եթե Աստված կա,ուրեմն խիղճը նրա ձայն ա՞

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ամմէ ջան, հավատալ, որ լավանալու ես, հավատալ որ Աստծո շնորհիվ ես լավանալու, և հավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը, այս երեք վիճակները իրարից շատ տարբեր են:


Ինձ թվում է, թե ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե մենք ի՞նչ տեսանկյուն ունենք հարցի վերաբերյալ: Եթե խոսում ենք *ծնող-զավակ* փոխհարաբերության մասին, ապա լրիվ արդարացված է Ամելիի միտքը. յուրաքանչյուր հիվանդ փոքրիկ ունի մեծ հավատ, որ ծնողներն իրեն կբուժեն: Բայց դու իհարկե, ճիշտ ես, Տիգ ջան. Ամմէի այս հավատը բոլորովին կապ չունի՝ հավատու՞մ է արդյոք երեխան իր ծնողների գոյությանը, որովհետև երեխան այդ հավատի կարիքը, ճիշտն ասած, չունի էլ: Նա ուղղակի *գիտի*, որ ծնողները կան /խոսքս որբանոցի երեխայի մասին չէ, իհարկե/: 




> Հիվանդությունը մարդու համար փորձություն է: Եվ եթե մարդ կամեցել է անցնել այդ փորձության միջով ուրեմն պիտի անցնի: Մենք Աստծո դերը շատ կոնկրետ ենք պատկերացնում, *Աստված Ձմեռ պապի չի...*


Ընդհանուր առմամբ, Ձմեռ Պապ է, բայց քո մտքի առումով՝ ուղղակի օգնական է: 
Եթե դու այս կյանքում որոշել ես ապրել Հիսուս Քրիստոսի փորձը, դա *քո* որոշումն է և ոչ ոք չի օգնի քեզ, քանզի Աստված քեզ կամքի ազատություն է տվել և երբեք հետ չի վերցնի իր՝  քեզ տված այդ նվերը: Բայց քո փորձն ավարտին հասցնել դու անկարող կլինես, եթե Նա չօգնի քեզ մի հարցում. քո փորձի համար քեզ անհրաժեշտ է… Հուդա: Հուդան՝ Նրա օգնությունն է քեզ: Համաձա՞յն ես: 




> Չեմ կարծում թե նա կոնկրետ ինչոր բան է անում մեզ համար:


Իհարկե: Նույնիսկ հակառակը. այդ մենք ենք ամեն ինչ անում Նրա համար: Մենք հենց դրա համար էլ ստեղծված ենք. իրականացնել Նրա գաղափարները ֆիզիկական փորձով: Եվ ամեն անգամ նոր կյանք ենք գալիս Նրա մի նոր գաղափար նոր փորձով ապրելու համար: Ընդ որում, լրիվ ինքնուրույն: Բայց եղել և լինում են դեպքեր, /և ասեմ, որ վերջին ժամանակների էներգիաների մեջ մենք բոլորս էլ ունենք նման հնարավորություն/, - երբ մարդ ժամանակից շուտ է ապրում այն փորձը, որը մտադրվել էր ապրել ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում: Իսկ եթե դու, ասենք, արդեն ապրել ես քո փորձը, արդեն գերազանց սերտել ես այդ փորձի՝ քեզ տված դասերը, - չէ՞ որ դու կարող ես արդեն մի այլ փորձ սկսել: Եվ չանել այդ, չէ՞ր նշանակի արդյոք՝ ուղղակի քարշ տալ գոյությունդ… Ուրեմն, ժամանակը չի՞ արդյոք Աստծո օգնությանը դիմել: Քանզի, քեզ տված խոստման համաձայն, Նա երբեք ինքնակամորեն չի օգնի քեզ, որովհետև դա կնշանակեր հետ խլել քեզանից Իր նվերը՝ քո կամքի ազատությունը:

Կարծում եմ, յուրաքանչյուր հավատացյալ կհամաձայնվի ինձ հետ, որ Հիսուս, եթե ցանկանար, միանգամից կբուժեր բոլոր հիվանդներին:
Ուրեմն, *ինչու՞* նա չարեց այդ:
Մի՞թե ոչ այն պատճառով, որ նա կարող էր բուժել միայն նրանց, ովքեր կխնդրեին իրեն, նրանց, ովքեր կորոշեին, որ արդեն ապրել են իրենց հիվանդ լինելու փորձը…


*Հ.Գ.* Մոռացա ասել, որ եթե *իրոք* ճիշտ ես ըմբռնում "ծնող-զավակ" փոխհարաբերությունն Աստծո հետ, ինչպես նաև քո միասնականությունը, քո ամբողջականությունն Աստծո հետ, - Տիգի ասած. "*Մենք մի ենք` մեկս մեկով, մեկս մեկից ու մեկս մեկում*", - ուրեմն Աստծո նկատմամբ վստահությունից կարող ես մեծ օգուտ քաղել նույնիսկ առօրեա կյանքում: Սա Աստծո գաղտնի պարգևն է քեզ. պատկերացրու, երբ մութ սենյակում անսպասելիորեն լույսը վառվում է և բոլորը գոչում են քեզ. "սյուրպրա՜յզ"… Պարզեմ:

Քո փոքրիկ երեխաները երբևիցէ մտահոգվա՞ծ են նրանով, թե ի՞նչ են ուտելու այսօր, կամ ի՞նչ են հագնելու: Իհարկե ո՛չ: Նրանք շատ լավ *գիտեն*, որ ունեն հոգատար ու սիրող ծնող, ով կմտածի այդ մասին: Եվ միակ բանը, որ անում են քո երեխաները՝ *նրանք վստահում են քեզ*:

Ինչու՞ մենք էլ մեր Ծնող-Աստծոն չենք վերաբերվում այնպես, ինչպես մեր երեխաները վերաբերվում են մեզ… Ինչու՞ մենք էլ նույն կերպ Նրա՛ն չենք վստահում: Մի՞թե Նա մեզանից ավելի վատ ծնող է…

Եվ միգուցէ հենց այդ *չը-վստահե՞լն* է մեր անհոգ ու երջանիկ չլինելու պատճառը…

----------

Tig (04.12.2012), Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Ինձ թվում է, թե ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե մենք ի՞նչ տեսանկյուն ունենք հարցի վերաբերյալ: Եթե խոսում ենք *ծնող-զավակ* փոխհարաբերության մասին, ապա լրիվ արդարացված է Ամելիի միտքը. յուրաքանչյուր հիվանդ փոքրիկ ունի մեծ հավատ, որ ծնողներն իրեն կբուժեն:


Բայց ծնողները երեխաներին լրիվ բարի նկատառումներից ելնելով կարող են պատվաստել,ինչը հենց հիվանդության թույլ ձևն է, բայց կախում է հետագա ծանր հիվանդության առաջացումը  :Smile: 

Ամմէ, ուրախ եմ քո համար, որ կարողանում ես տենց հավատալ  :Smile:  Բայց կան բաներ, որոնք տենց հեշտ չեն
 բացատրվում ու լինում են դեպքեր, երբ վատն ու լավը չես կարողանում տարբերել:

----------


## Freeman

Գիտե՞ք ինչի համար ա էս հարցի պատասխանը գտնելը դժվար՝ մենք բոլորի կողմից ընդունված սահմանում չունենք ո՛չ Աստծո, ո՛չ բարու ոչ էլ լինելու մասին  :Jpit:  հիմա մի հարց ենք քննարկում, որի կեսից ավելին չենք հասկանում, կամ, համենայն դեպս չենք կարող կոնսենսուսի գալ :Smile:

----------

Jarre (09.12.2012), Tig (05.12.2012), Նետ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Իսկ ի՞նչ է պետք Աստծուն, արդյոք Նրան հարկավոր է  ««բարին»» կամ ««բարու»» ընտրությունը, միգուցե ««չարն»» ընտրած մարդը ինչ որ տեղ ավելի լա՞վ է, քան ոչ իր կամոք ««բարին»» ընտրածը:


Anthony Burgess ««A Clockwork Orange»»

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> չեմ կասկածում Արէա ջան: Ես քեզ էլ եմ հավատում:Ընդհանրապես լավ բան է հավատալը:


Հավատը միանշանակ ճաշակի հարց է  :Smile:

----------


## Ամմէ

Ամմէ, ուրախ եմ քո համար, որ կարողանում ես տենց հավատալ  :Smile:  Բայց կան բաներ, որոնք տենց հեշտ չեն
 բացատրվում ու լինում են դեպքեր, երբ վատն ու լավը չես կարողանում տարբերել:[/QUOTE]

 :Sad: Կամ էլ տարբերում ես, բայց չես ուզում հավատալ (բայց սա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է  :Smile:  )

----------


## Jarre

> Առաջին հայացքից՝ պարզ են, չնայած վիճելի: Բայց երբ ավելի լրջորեն եմ նայում ասածիդ, իսկ գրառմանդ միայն քանակն արդեն բավական է, որպեսզի մարդ լրջորեն վերաբերվի կատարածդ աշխատանքին, - երբ լրջորեն եմ նայում, ես կորցնում եմ տեսակետիդ թելը:


*Sambitbaba* ջան, տեսակետիս թելը սա է. կա մարդ որ բարի ա, անում ա լավ բաներ ՀԱՇՎԻ ԱՌՆԵԼՈՎ Աստծուն։ Կա մարդ էլ որ բարի ա, անում ա լավ բաներ ՀԱՇՎԻ ԱՌՆԵԼՈՎ էվոլյուցիան, բնությունը, մարդուն։

Ստեղ ինձ համար երկու կարևոր պարզաբանում.
1) «հաշվի առնելու» տակ նկատի չունեմ կոնկրետ մի բան՝ վախ, հարգանք, այլ ընդհանուր՝ ինչպես որ ամեն մարդ թողնում է որ դա իր վրա ազդի։
2) նշելով, որ մարդ կա որ հաշվի ա առնում էվոլյուցիան, բնությունը, մարդուն ես չեմ փորձում դա տարանջատել Աստծուն հավատացողից, քանի որ Աստծուն հավատալ ոմանց համար կարա նշանակի բնություն, մարդ և այլն.... Էս սահմանագծով պարզապես ուզում եմ ցույց տալ տարբեր աշխարհահայացքները և մղիչ ուժերը։




> *Չամիչը* քեզ հարցնում է. "*Jarre ջան դու հավատու՞մ ես Աստծուն*":
> 
> *Դու* պատասխանում ես. "*Չամիչ ջան, անկեղծ ասած հարցդ ինձ համար բավական դժվար է։ Դեռևս այս հարցի պատասխանը իմ մոտ այո, կամ ոչ չէ*։" 
> 
> Առաջին հայացքից կարծես ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, և պատասխանդ էլ լրիվ լոյալ դիրքերի վրա. մեջտեղում կանգնած, հավասար կարծիքի ես /առայժմ/ "այո"-ի և "ոչ"-ի նկատմամբ, նույնիսկ, ինչպես ասում ես, քիչ ավելի "հակված ես եղել հավատալ": Բայց, երբ խոսում ես երկար տարիների որոնումնորիդ մասին, այնպիսիր տպավորություն է ստացվում, որ դու այնտեղ ոչ թե Աստծո գոյությունն ես փնտրել, այլ Աստծո *չը-գոյությունը*:


Գուցե այդպիսի տպավորություն ես ստացել, բայց ես այդ ժամանակահատվածում ես երբեք չեմ փորձել փնտրել Աստծու չգոյությունը։




> Նախ, ի՞նչ ասել է "Հավատացյալ Աստված": Մի՞թե կարող է Աստված հավատացյալ կամ անհավատ լինել: Նա պիտի հավատա, որ Ինքը կա՞, թե՞ պիտի չհավատա, որ Ինքը կա: Եթե դու մտածում ես քո մասին, դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ դու կաս: Իսկ եթե ես եմ մտածում իմ մասին, ես չե՞մ հավատում, որ ես կամ… Սրանո՞վ պիտի որոշենք մեր հավատացյալ լինել-չլինելը:
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ ասել է "Գիտնական Աստված": Եթե դու, - ասենք թե, - ընդունել ես "Գիտնական Աստծո" գոյությունը, համաձա՞յն ես, որ դու արդեն հավատացյալ ես դարձել: Հիմա. դու էլ ես հավատացյալ, Նետն էլ է հավացյալ: /Նետ ջան, մի նեղացիր հա՞: Այս հարցում ես ավելի շատ քո կողմից եմ:/ Բայց Նետի հետ դուք համաձայն չեք հավատի հարցերում: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև Նետինը՝ "Տգե՞տ Աստված" է:
> Ո՞ր մի հավատացյալն է հավատում "Տգետ Աստծո": Եվ կարո՞ղ է արդյոք այս անծայրածիր Տիեզերք-մեքենայի ստեղծողը "Գերգիտնական Աստված" չլինել:
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասել, Ջառ ջան, որ եթե Աստծո գոյությունն ընդունելու համար քեզ նրա գիտնական լինելն է պակասում, ուրեմն արխային կարող ես ընդունել… Կարող ենք վիճել, կա՞ Աստված, թե ոչ: Բայց եթե կա, - Նրա գիտնական լինելն աքսիոմա է:


*Sambitbaba* ջան, ինչքան ուրախ եմ, որ անդրադարձար էս հարցին։
Ստեղ ես գիտե՞ս խնդիրը ոնց եմ տեսնում։
Նայիր, եթե Աստծուն ընդունել չընդունելը լիներ ՊԱՐԶԱՊԵՍ ընդունել չընդունելու հարց.... Բայց իմ կարծիքոդ դա տենց չի։
Սովորաբար (կրկնում եմ նկատի ունեմ Աբրահամական երեք կրոնները՝ հուդաիզմ, իսլամ, քրիստունեություն) գոյությունը ընդունողը ՊԻՏԻ հավատա, վստահի, ճիշտ համարի բաներ, որոնք եթե ուրիշը աներ նրան կկոչեր տեռորիստ, ցեղասպանություն անող, դիկտատոր.... Բայց էս դեպքում եթե գրված ա, ուրեմն ճիշտ ա։

Նաև թշնամությունը.....

Ես իմ կյանքում միշտ երազել եմ որ մարդիկ հարգեն իրար, սիրեն, ընդունեն տարբեր տեսակետներ։ Բայց այսօր մարդիկ Աստծու հարցում տարրական տարաձայնությունների պատճառով իրար կոկորդ են կտրում։

Վստահ եմ դու ջոգում ես որ իմ ասածներ ԵԹԵ-ներ չեն։ Դրանք փաստ են։ Էսօր, մեր աչքի առաջ կատարվող փաստ։

Ու ես սա չեմ կարա Աստծու հետ չկապեմ, քանոր իր ինչպես Աստվածաշուչնա ա սում, ավելի ճիշտ՝ Հիսուը Քրիստոսը՝ «իրենց պտուղներից ճանաչեք նրանց»։

«Հավատացյալ Աստած» ասելով նկատի եմ ունեցել մարդկանց պատկերացումը Աստծու մասին, թե իբր Աստծու դուրը պիտի գա երբ մարդիկ անում են բաներ, որոնց մասին պատկերացում չունեն, բայց անում են, որովհետև իրանց կարծիքով Աստված ա ասել, կամ որ իրա դուրը գալիս են մարդիկ ովքեր սիրով պատրաստ են արդարացնել նույն բաները ինչ արեցին Հիթլերը, Ստալինը միայն այն բանի համար, որ դա իրանց Աստվածն ա արել, կամ որ մարդիկ պատրաստ են իրար ծեծել, սպանել քանի որ ունեն տարբեր կրոնական տեսակետներ։ 

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ եթե Աստված իսկապես ստեղծել է այս ամենը, ուրեմն ինքը ավելի շատ գիտնական ա։ Ու հետևաբար լինելով նման մեծ բանականության տեր անձնավորություն, իմ պատկերացմամբ ինքը պիտի ավելի շատ հավանություն տա աթեիստին, քան հավատցյալին, որովհետև աթեիստի մտածելակերպը ավելի մոտիկ ա ստեղծագործող (փաստորեն՝ գիտնական) Աստծու մտածելակերպին։




> Ինձ թվում է, թե կրոնն այն տեղը չէ, որտեղ պետք է փնտրել Աստծոն: Տես, դու ասում ես. "*Ուսումնասիրել եմ բազմաթիվ կրոններ, փորձել եմ հասկանալ տվյալ կրոնների աշխարհահայացքները, սկզբունքները և այլն։ Ուսումնասիրել եմ նաև տարբեր գիտական տեսություններ*։" Իսկ այդ ջանադիր աշխատանքի ընթացքում, երբե՞ք, որևէ օրինաչափություններ, աչքիդ չե՞ն ընկել: Օրինակ, որ այդ բոլոր կրոններում, նրանց բազում ճյուղավորումների մեջ, յուրաքանչյուր առանձին վերցրած ճյուղավորում, - լինի դա ուղղափառ, կաթողիկ, գրիգորյան, առաքելական, սուիտ, շիննիտ, էլ ում ասեմ, կրակապաշտ, սատանիստ, - այս բոլորը, մի՞թե միահամուռ չեն գոչում, որ Աստված՝ միակն է, հենց այն, որին հենց կոնկրետ ի՛ր ճյուղավորումն է երկրպագում, թեկուզև այդ ճյուղավորումը լինի մեկուկես մարդուց բաղկացած… Իսկ մնացած բոլորի աստվածները Աստված չեն… Չի՞ նշանակում սա արդյոք, որ կոնկրետ մի խումբ մարդկանց համար՝ մնացած ամբողջ մարդկությունն *աթեիստ է*, եթե միակ հնարավոր Աստված՝ հենց այդ փոքրիկ խմբի Աստված է:


 :Smile:  
Այո՛։

Շատ լավ ես նկատել։ Բրավո՛։

Էս էն մտքերից մեկն ա, որի մասին ես շատ երկար մտածում եմ։ Էս առումով քննարկում անցկացնելու ահավոր մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ։ Ուղղակի ժամանակս ա սուղ  :Sad:  
Բայց մոտակա ժամանակներս շատ կուզենմ մի քիչ փակագծերը բացենք։

*Sambitbaba*, բոլորս էլ աթեիստ ենք  :Tongue: 
Աթեիստ ինչ որ Աստծու հանդեպ  :Smile: 
Չենք ընդունում տվյալ Աստծուն կամ կրոնին, հետևաբար նրանց աշխարհահայացքները, հետևաբար չենք ապրում ու առաջնորդվում դրանցով, հետևաբար տվյալ կրոնի հավատացյալի ու Աստծու (  :Smile:  ) համար աթեիստ ենք, անգամ եթե ընդունում ես այլ Աստծու։

Ստացվում է, որ կրոնի մեջ Աստծոն փնտրելը նույն բանն է, ինչ փնտրես Նրան աթեիզմի մեջ: Երբևիցէ փորձած կա՞ս… Ես, օրինակ, ժամանակին արել եմ… Ու երևի հենց դա օգնեց ինձ հասկանալ, որ անիմաստ է Աստված փնտրելը. Նա ոչ փախել է մեզանից, ոչ էլ թաքնվել:[/QUOTE]

----------

Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Tig (09.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Սա ավելի հասկանալի է: Բայց անհասկանալի է, թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ:
> 
> Դու ահագին խոսում ես կենդանական ռեֆլեքսների մասին, գեների մասին:
> Ճիշտ ես, թիթեռները գիտեն, թե որտեղից և ուր են թռչում: Եվ եթե նույնիսկ տեղափոխես նրանց մի այլ տեղ, շատ քիչ ժամանակ է անհրաժեշտ, որպեսզի նրանք գտնեն ճիշտ ճանապարհը:
> Մենք էլ ենք այդպիսին եղել: Ուղղակի մոռացել ենք այդ: Բայց մի օր կվերհիշենք…
> Ձագերին կերակրելուց բացի, գազաններն ամեն օր դիմավորում և ճանապարհում են Արևին…
> Մենք էլ ենք այդպիսին եղել: Հավայական կղզիներում հատուկ տեղեր կան, ուր մինչև օրս մարդիկ հավաքվում են ամեն օր՝ Արևին ճանապարհելու համար միայն…
> 
> Մեր գեները…
> ...


*Sambitbaba*, ես հատուկ նշել եմ, որ իմ կարծիքով ու բարոյականության ծագումը էվոլյուցիոն տեսությամբ մեկնաբանել փորձող մարդկանց կարծիքով գեները ԿԱՐՈՂ ԷԻՆ ՀԱՆԴԻՍԱՆԱԼ բարոյականության կոպիտ ասած սկիզբը։

Բայց ես չեմ ասում, թե ես բարի եմ քանի որ բարություըն բնազդ ա։ Կամ լավ բան եմ անում որովհետև բնազդ ա։

Ես դրա մեջ վեհ իմաստ եմ դնում։ Լավ պատկերացնելու համար մի համեմատության անեմ։ Օրինակ վերցնենք գրականությունը։ 
Քո խմբին վնաս հասցնող խմբից պաշտպանվելու՝ «մենք կամ նրանք» պրիմտիվ բնազդը շեքսպիրյան Ռոմեո-Ջուլիետայում տրանսֆորմացվել ա Քապուլետիների և Մոնթեքիների միջև հակամարտության, արյունակցական ալտրուիզմը՝ Ռոմեոյի և Ջուլյետայի հավերժ, հավատարիմ և նվիրված սիրո։




> Ես, Ջառ ջան, շատ հեռու եմ այն ամենից, ինչի մասին խոսում եմ հիմա, և շատ հնարավոր է, որ ասածներիս մեջ լիքը սխալներ կգտնի բանիմաց մեկը:


Sambitbaba ջան, ասում խոսում քննարկում ենք  :Wink: 
Կիսվում ենք մեր իամացածով, տեսակետներով, որոշ երևույթների մասին կատարված փորձերի վերաբերյալ մեր կարծիքներով։




> Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ քո տեսակետները քեզ կարող են օգնել միայն այն դեպքում, եթե դու ցանկանում ես հերքել Աստծո գոյությունը. այդ դեպքում դու ճիշտ ճանապարհին ես կանգնած:
> Իսկ եթե ոչ… ուրեմն քեզ պետք է վերանայել տեսակետներդ: Իմ կարծիքով:


Համաձայն չեմ։
Ես ոչ ուզում եմ հերքել, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ հաստատել։ 
Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ ինչ կա և ինչն ա հորինված։ 
Ուզում եմ հասկանալ կապն ու հետևանքները Աստծով ապրելու ու քեզ շրջապատող աշխարհով ապրելու տարբերակներում։




> Կարծում եմ, դու հասցրել ես տեսնել, որ ես հավատացյալ չեմ, և բոլորովին էլ կրոնը չի պատճառը, որ ես դեմ եմ արտահայտվում քո տեսակետներին: Հավատն, իհարկե, կարևոր է Աստծոն ընդունելու համար, բայց միակ բանը չէ: Ըստ իս, ավելի կարևոր է Նրան ճանաչելը: Բայց անհնար է ճանաչել Նրան, քանի դեռ դու այն համոզմունքին ես, որ պետք է գտնես Նրան, որ Նա քեզանից հեռու է:


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ ճանաչելուց առաջ պիտի գտնես ինչ որ մեկին որ ճանաչես։ Ես քեզ չէի կարող ճանաչել եթե վիրտուալ այս վայրում չհանդիպեի և չգտնեի քեզ։ 

Այլապես իմ ճանաչածը կլիներ ԻՄ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՈՒՄԸ և ՄՏՈՐՈՒՄՆԵՐԻ արդյունքը քո մասին։ Այսինքն ԵՍ ԿՍՏԵՂԾԵԻ քո կերպարը։




> Իսկ այն պահին, երբ դու հասկանում ես, երբ դու ըմբռնում և ընդունում ես, որ Աստված՝ ամենուր է, և ըստ այնմ էլ՝ Ամեն Ինչ է, որ ա հենց այն ամբողջականությունն է, ինչը դու կոչում ես Տիեզերք, ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավելին, - հենց այդ պահին դու հասկանում ես, թե դու Ով Ես և ուր ես: Եվ արդեն ճշգրիտ *գիտես*, ճանաչու՞մ ես Աստծոն, թե՞ փնտրում ես:


*Sambitbaba*, այ ես հենց սրա մասին եմ խոսում։ Եթե հավատում ես Աստծուն, ուրեմն ամենահավանական արդյունքը քո գրառման տրամաբանությունն ա։ Իսկ իմ պատկերացմամբ դա նպատակահարմար և ցանկալի չէ։ Առնվազն իմ կյանքում։ Իմ համար։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Այսինքն, այնուամենայնիվ, դու հակված ես կարծել, որ Աստծուն հորինել են, դե եթե հորինել են ուրեմն գլխավոր շարժառիթը`մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձրնելը, բարոյական որոշակի սահմանների մեջ պահելը ու վախ ներշնչելն ա:


*Չամիչ* ջան, մեր զրույցի շնորհիվ ես հասկացա, որ էս պահին հարկավոր ա առանձնացնել առնվազն երեք հասկացություն.
1) Առանձնացնել Աստծուն կրոնից։
Խոտովանում եմ, որ հաճախ խոսելով Աստծու գոյության, չգոյության մասին ես բավականին հաճախ այդ հարցին նայում եմ կրոնական գործոնը հաշվի առնելով։

2) Որքան հնարավոր է մասնակիացնել կրոն հասկացությունը։
Ես չեմ կարող խոսել կրոնների մասին, քանի որ դրանք շատ տարբեր են իրարից։ Այդ պատճառով ես փորձել եմ նշել, թե որ կրոնները նկատի ունեմ՝ Աբրահամական երեք մեծ կրոնները՝ քրիստոնեություն, հուդայականություն և իսլամ։

Բայց ընդունում եմ, որ նույն այդ կրոնների մեջ կան բազմաթիվ ճյուղավորումներ ու երբ խոսում ես քրիստոնեության մասին շատ դեպքերում բոլորին մտցնել քրիստոնեության պիտակի տակ այդքան էլ ճիշտ չեմ համարում։




> Դե եթե Աստծո կերպարը ասոցացնում ես տեռորիստի կամ դիկտատորի կերպարի հետ ապա, իսկապես, նման նեղ ընկալման պարագայում Աստծուն հավատալը քեզ համար բացարձակապես իմաստազրկվում ա:


*Չամիչ*, «ոստիկանական հսկողություն» ասելով ես նկատի եմ ունեցել այն կոնկրետ դեպքը, երբ հավատացյալ մարդը Աստծուն չտխրացնելու, չբարկացնելու նկատառումներից ելնելով կատարում է որոշակի գործեր՝ խուսափելով որոշակի այլ գործերց։ 




> Ու ստեղ արդեն նորից քո նեղ ընկալման խնդիրն ա, որ դու Հավատը ընկալում ես, որպես կեղծ բարոյականության պարտադրանք, թելադրանք: Այո, կան մարդիկ ովքեր հավանաբար փորձում են բարոյական երեւալ զուտ վախից ելնելով ու դու ընդհանուր առմամբ Հավատը առ Աստված գնահատում ես էտ կարգի հավատացյալների պրիզմայով:


«Նեղ ընկալման» գնահատականիդ հետ թերևս համաձայն եմ։ 
Հենց դա էլ պատճառներից մեկն է, որ բացել եմ այս թեման՝ ընդլայնել տեսակետներս, կարծիքս, հասկացողությունս։
Ու էտ առումով հաճելի ա կարդա տարբեր կարծիքներ։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Իսկ ի՞նչ ասել է "Գիտնական Աստված": Եթե դու, - ասենք թե, - ընդունել ես "Գիտնական Աստծո" գոյությունը, համաձա՞յն ես, որ դու արդեն հավատացյալ ես դարձել: Հիմա. դու էլ ես հավատացյալ, Նետն էլ է հավացյալ: /Նետ ջան, մի նեղացիր հա՞: Այս հարցում ես ավելի շատ քո կողմից եմ:/ Բայց Նետի հետ դուք համաձայն չեք հավատի հարցերում: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև Նետինը՝ "Տգե՞տ Աստված" է:
> Ո՞ր մի հավատացյալն է հավատում "Տգետ Աստծո": Եվ կարո՞ղ է արդյոք այս անծայրածիր Տիեզերք-մեքենայի ստեղծողը "Գերգիտնական Աստված" չլինել:
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասել, Ջառ ջան, որ եթե Աստծո գոյությունն ընդունելու համար քեզ նրա գիտնական լինելն է պակասում, ուրեմն արխային կարող ես ընդունել… Կարող ենք վիճել, կա՞ Աստված, թե ոչ: Բայց եթե կա, - Նրա գիտնական լինելն աքսիոմա է:
> 
> Նետ, գոնե այստեղ համաձա՞յն ես հետս…
> 
> Հետո մի բան էլ կա, Ջառ ջան: /Նետ ջան, ականջներդ փակիր:/


Սամո երբ խոսքիդ մեջ ինձ հիշում ես, նեղություն քաշիր ինձ տեղեկացնելու, թէ չէ այդպես էլ կարող ա չնկատեմ :
 Աստծո գիտնական կամ ավելի ճիշտ սուպերգիտնական լինելու մեջ կասկած չի կարող լինել: Գրված է որ «Աստված գիտությունով հիմնեց աշխարհը»: Բայց երբ մարդկայինին հասանելի գիտությունով ես փորձում գտնել Աստծուն, դա նման ա նրան որ ձեռքի լուսարձակով Արեգակին որոնես:Հավատացեք որ ինքս շատ շատ եմ սիրում գիտությունը, հատկապես տեխնիկական գիտությունները: Գիտություն ունենալը շատ լավ բան է, ասկայն Աստված գիտությունից առավել արժևորեց հավատքը: Որովհետև սա է այն դուռը որով կարող ես մտնել հավիտենություն: Պատկերացնենք մահճակալում մեռնող մարդուն, Ինչքան էլ նա խելք կուտակած լինի, վերջին վարկյանին դա նրան մեկ լումայի օգուտ կամ մխիթարություն չի տալու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամո երբ խոսքիդ մեջ ինձ հիշում ես, նեղություն քաշիր ինձ տեղեկացնելու, թէ չէ այդպես էլ կարող ա չնկատեմ :


Ընդհանրապես, ես կարծում էի, թե ֆորումը, դա "կուժ քեզ եմ ասում, կուլա դու լսիր"-ի պատմությունն է, այսինքն, եթե մի տեղ հիշատակել եմ Մեֆի կամ Ուլանայի անունը, դա չի նշանակում, որ դու կամ Տրիբունը չպիտի կարդաք: Եթե համարում ես, որ կարծիքս սխալ է, հարց չկա, համարդ տուր, մյուս անգամ նախապես կզանգեմ, Նետ ջան:




> Աստծո գիտնական կամ ավելի ճիշտ սուպերգիտնական լինելու մեջ կասկած չի կարող լինել: Գրված է որ «Աստված գիտությունով հիմնեց աշխարհը»:


Թե հակառակ մի բան ասեմ, թքիր երեսիս:




> Բայց երբ մարդկայինին հասանելի գիտությունով ես փորձում գտնել Աստծուն, դա նման ա նրան որ ձեռքի լուսարձակով Արեգակին որոնես:


*Իսկ ինչու՞ պիտի Արեգակին ընդհանրապես որոնես:* Մի՞թե բացարձակ փաստ չէ Արեգակի գոյությունը: 

Այ, հենց այստեղ է, որ ես քեզ հետ երբեք չեմ կարող համաձայնվել, Նետ: 
Եվ քո համեմատությամբ դու քեզ փակուղու առաջ ես կանգնեցնում. դու պատկերացնում ես, որ Արեգակին ինչ-որ բանով կարելի է որոնել:
Ստացվում է, որ համեմատելով Աստծոն՝ Արևի հետ, դու առաջարկում ես Աստծոն էլ որոնել…

Իսկ ես չեմ կարող այդ անել, կներես: Որովհետև Աստված ինձ համար նույնպիսի *Բացարձակ Իրականություն* է, ինչպես Արևը: Եվ նրանց երկուսին էլ փնտրելն ուղղակի անիմաստ մի բան եմ համարում. ես նրանց չեմ կորցրել:

Եթե դու դեմ ես սրան, ուրեմն, Աստծո հարցում էլ, ինչպես Արևի, - փակուղու առջև ես կանգնել…

----------


## dvgray

> Սամո երբ խոսքիդ մեջ ինձ հիշում ես, նեղություն քաշիր ինձ տեղեկացնելու, թէ չէ այդպես էլ կարող ա չնկատեմ :
>  Աստծո գիտնական կամ ավելի ճիշտ սուպերգիտնական լինելու մեջ կասկած չի կարող լինել: Գրված է որ «Աստված գիտությունով հիմնեց աշխարհը»: Բայց երբ մարդկայինին հասանելի գիտությունով ես փորձում գտնել Աստծուն, դա նման ա նրան որ ձեռքի լուսարձակով Արեգակին որոնես:Հավատացեք որ ինքս շատ շատ եմ սիրում գիտությունը, հատկապես տեխնիկական գիտությունները: Գիտություն ունենալը շատ լավ բան է, ասկայն Աստված գիտությունից առավել արժևորեց հավատքը: Որովհետև սա է այն դուռը որով կարող ես մտնել հավիտենություն: Պատկերացնենք մահճակալում մեռնող մարդուն, Ինչքան էլ նա խելք կուտակած լինի, վերջին վարկյանին դա նրան մեկ լումայի օգուտ կամ մխիթարություն չի տալու:


ապեր, հիշիր խոզերի ու մարգարիտների մասին  :Smile:

----------

Նետ (10.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Եվ քո համեմատությամբ դու քեզ փակուղու առաջ ես կանգնեցնում. դու պատկերացնում ես, որ Արեգակին ինչ-որ բանով կարելի է որոնել:
> Ստացվում է, որ համեմատելով Աստծոն՝ Արևի հետ, դու առաջարկում ես Աստծոն էլ որոնել…
> 
> Իսկ ես չեմ կարող այդ անել, կներես: Որովհետև Աստված ինձ համար նույնպիսի *Բացարձակ Իրականություն* է, ինչպես Արևը: Եվ նրանց երկուսին էլ փնտրելն ուղղակի անիմաստ մի բան եմ համարում. ես նրանց չեմ կորցրել:
> 
> Եթե դու դեմ ես սրան, ուրեմն, Աստծո հարցում էլ, ինչպես Արևի, - փակուղու առջև ես կանգնել…


Քեզ ո՞վ ասեց որ ամենը քեզ պիտի վերաբերես:Երևի հանդիպած կլինես որ շատ շատերը գիտական ապացույցներ են որոնում Աստծո գոյության համար: Կոնկրետ իրենց համար եմ ասում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ապեր, հիշիր խոզերի ու մարգարիտների մասին


Շնորհակալ եմ:

Բայց արդեն Մեֆին սկսել եմ նախանձել: Մի քիչ էլ ինձ Ամերիկայից ասա, ի՞նչ կլինի որ…

----------

Jarre (10.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Քեզ ո՞վ ասեց որ ամենը քեզ պիտի վերաբերես:Երևի հանդիպած կլինես որ շատ շատերը գիտական ապացույցներ են որոնում Աստծո գոյության համար: *Կոնկրետ իրենց համար եմ ասում*:


Ես ինչ-որ քեզ չեմ հասկանում, Նետ ջան: 

Երբ ես, Ջառի հետ խոսելիս, անդրադառնում եմ *կոնկրետ քե՛զ*, - դու ասում ես, որ ես քեզ հեռագրով պետք է տեղյակ պահեմ:
Իսկ երբ *կոնկրետ ի՛նձ* հասցեագրված գրառման մեջ ինչ-որ բան ես ասում, - ուզում ես, որ ես չպատասխանե՞մ…

Ես չգիտեմ, թե սրա տակ ինչ գաղտնիք է թաքնված, բայց ուրեմն, ցանկությանդ մասին, դու էլ ինձ հեռագրիր, լա՞վ…

----------


## Rhayader

Jarre, երկար ժամանակ մտածում էի, թե հարցիդ ինչ պատասխան տամ, որ համ կրճատ լինի, համ հնարավորինս պարզ: Հիմա գիտեմ պատասխանը: Էմպատիա: Ուրիշների զգացողություններն ընկալելու ունակություն: Եթե չկա կրոն, չկա կրոնի պարտադրած հասկացությունը բարու ու չարի մասին: Բարին այն է, ինչ հաճույք է պատճառում: Չարն այն է, ինչ ցավ է պատճառում: Ամենաբնական դեպքում այնպես է պետք ապրել, որ երկուսն էլ ծառայեն քեզ:

----------

Freeman (18.12.2012), Jarre (26.12.2012), VisTolog (26.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (26.12.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Բարին* այն է, ինչ հաճույք է պատճառում: *Չարն* այն է, ինչ ցավ է պատճառում:


Պարադոքս, իսկ երբ մարդուն *հաճույք* է պատճառում ուրիշին *ցավ* պատճառելը?

----------

Sambitbaba (17.12.2012), Ամմէ (17.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Պարադոքս, իսկ երբ մարդուն *հաճույք* է պատճառում ուրիշին *ցավ* պատճառելը?


Կամ, երբ ուրիշին հաճույք պատճառելու համար համաձայն ես քեզ ցավ պատճառել…

----------

Ամմէ (17.12.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Պարադոքս, իսկ երբ մարդուն *հաճույք* է պատճառում ուրիշին *ցավ* պատճառելը?





> Կամ, երբ ուրիշին հաճույք պատճառելու համար համաձայն ես քեզ ցավ պատճառել…


Դուք էլ էն տարբերակն ընտրեք, երբ նվազագույն մարդկանց ցավ պատճառելով հնարավոր ա հաճույք պատճառել առավելագույն թվով մարկանց  :Think:

----------

Jarre (26.12.2012), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Դուք էլ էն տարբերակն ընտրեք, երբ նվազագույն մարդկանց ցավ պատճառելով հնարավոր ա հաճույք պատճառել առավելագույն թվով մարկանց


Ինչո՞ւ: Ինչո՞վ է մեկ հոգու ցավը զիջում հազար հոգու ցավին: Էդ հազար հոգու ցավը չի գումարվում իրար չէ՞: Հազար հոգին առանձին մեկական հոգիներ են: Ինչո՞ւ է մեկ հոգու ցավն ավելի քիչ, քան մեկ, ու մեկ, ու մեկ, ու մեկ հոգու ցավը: Դրանցից ամեն մեկը առանձին մարդ է, ու տառապում է ճիշտ էնքան, ինչքան մի հոգին:

----------

Ամմէ (18.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Դուք էլ էն տարբերակն ընտրեք, երբ նվազագույն մարդկանց ցավ պատճառելով հնարավոր ա հաճույք պատճառել առավելագույն թվով մարկանց


Հենց էդտեղ էլ գալիս ա էմպատիայի գաղափարը :Smile:  մարդը չի կարող ինչ-որ մեկին ցավ պատճառել, առանց էմպատիայի շնորհիվ էդ մարդու ցավը զգալու: Եթե չի խլացնում էմպատիայի ձայնն արդարացնելով իրա արարքները հերթական «վեհ գաղափարով»: Հանուն աստծո, հանուն հայրենիքի, դիմացինը ցածր ռասայի ներկայացուցիչ/թշնամի ա, և այլն: Մի քիչ ուսումնասիրում ես զինվորների կոգնիտիվ դիսոնանսը մարտի դաշտում ու հասկանում ես, որ խնդիրը մենակ մահվան նկատմամբ կրոնական արգելքը չի. ընդհակառակը, կրոնական տաբուն հնարավորություն ա տալիս մարդկանց չնկատել իրական էմպատիան: Դոգման հնարավոր ա շրջանցել, ոնց որ օրենքները: Էմպատիան բացարձակ ա: Երբ ուրիշին ցավ չպատճառելու բնական հակումը փոխարինում ես օրենքով, որն ասում ա քեզ, որ արգելված ա ուրիշներին ցավ պատճառել (ու, ինչպես ցանկացած օրենքում, կան բացառություններ), դադարում ես ընկալել քո իրական էմպատիան: Օրենքն էլ ենթադրում ա օրենքին ենթարկվողներ ու հանցագործներ. ինչքան շատ ես խախտում օրենքը, էնքան ավելի հեշտ ա դառնում իրան խախտելը: Ու, իհարկե, քեզ օրենքներ թելադրողը, քեզ զրկելով քո էթիկ կողմնացույցից, կարողանում ա օրենքներ մտցնելով ու փոփոխելով ուղղորդել քեզ, օգտագործել: Ի միջի այլոց, ուզում ես՝ հավատա, ուզում ես՝ չէ, սատանիզմի կենտրոնական գաղափարներից մեկն ա:

----------

Freeman (30.12.2012), Jarre (26.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարադոքս, իսկ երբ մարդուն *հաճույք* է պատճառում ուրիշին *ցավ* պատճառելը?


Ոչ մի պարադոքս: Աստվածաշունչը, հատկապես Հին Կտակարանը, ամբողջությամբ կառուցված ա հենց սրա հիման վրա: Աստված հաճույք ա ստանում ուրիշներին ցավ պատճառելով: Կասկածելի անցյալով ու համբավով պապիկը, «բարի» նպատակներից ելնելով մի քանի գլուխ միլլիոններով մարդ ա կոտորում:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.05.2013), Quyr Qery (22.12.2012), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012), VisTolog (26.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (26.12.2012), Գալաթեա (18.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ոչ մի պարադոքս: Աստվածաշունչը, հատկապես Հին Կտակարանը, ամբողջությամբ կառուցված ա հենց սրա հիման վրա: Աստված հաճույք ա ստանում ուրիշներին ցավ պատճառելով: Կասկածելի անցյալով ու համբավով պապիկը, «բարի» նպատակներից ելնելով մի քանի գլուխ միլլիոններով մարդ ա կոտորում:


Ես կավելացնեյի՝ սադիստական "բարի" նպատակներից ելնելով:

Երբ ցանկանում է պատժել հրեաներին, իրեն չլսելու համար /ի միջի այլոց, հետաքրքիր փաստ. Աստվածաշնչում, Աստծոն ամենաշատ չլսողները հենց հրեաներն են/, - բաբելոնցիրերին ստիպում է գնալ և կոտորել հրեաներին:
Իսկ հետո, երբ ներում է հրեաներին, հիմա էլ բաբելոնցիներին պատժելու համար, հրեաներին է ստիպում գնալ և կոտորել բաբելոնցիներին:

Բայց լավ, ասենք թե հրեաներին արժանի պատիժ էր տվել իրեն չլսելու համար: Բայց չէ՞ որ խեղճ բաբելոնցիներին պատճում է հենց իրեն *լսելու համար*… 

Հ.Գ. Գիտես Տրիբուն ջան, եթե ես ցանկանայի նկարահանել Հին Կտակարանը, Աստծո դերակատարին արդեն ընտրել եմ. երիտասարդ Մալքոլմ ՄքԴոուէլը:

----------

VisTolog (26.12.2012), Տրիբուն (19.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre, երկար ժամանակ մտածում էի, թե հարցիդ ինչ պատասխան տամ, որ համ կրճատ լինի, համ հնարավորինս պարզ: Հիմա գիտեմ պատասխանը: Էմպատիա: Ուրիշների զգացողություններն ընկալելու ունակություն: Եթե չկա կրոն, չկա կրոնի պարտադրած հասկացությունը բարու ու չարի մասին: Բարին այն է, ինչ հաճույք է պատճառում: Չարն այն է, ինչ ցավ է պատճառում: Ամենաբնական դեպքում այնպես է պետք ապրել, որ երկուսն էլ ծառայեն քեզ:


Բայ ջան, դու իմ հարցին շատ վաղուց ես պատասխան տվել՝ թե՛ քո կյանքով, ու թե՛ ՖԲ-ում գրածս խնդրանքին պատասխանելով։ Հիշո՞ւմ ես էս դեմոտիվատորը։



Տեղադրում եմ նաև ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը։

_"Как сказал Эйнштейн, "если люди хороши только из-за боязни наказания и желания награды, то мы действительно жалкие создания". В книге "Наука добра и зла" Майкл Шермер называет этот аргумент "завершителем спора". Если вы утверждаете, что в отсутствие бога вас ничто не удержит от "совершения разбоя, насилия и убийства", ваша аморальность несомненна, и "остальным стоит посоветовать держаться от вас подальше". Если же, с другой стороны, вы сознаетесь, что будете продолжать быть хорошим и в отсутствие божественного надзора, то тем самым вы неизбежно подрываете заявление о необходимости бога для нравственного поведения. Подозреваю, что очень многие верующие считают собственное стремление к добру исключительно заслугой религии, особенно если они принадлежат к одному из вероисповеданий, систематически эксплуатирующих тему личной вины.

По-моему, мысль о том, что, исчезни неожиданно в мире вера в бога, мы все тотчас превратимся в эгоистичных, бессердечных гедонистов, не знающих ни доброты, ни милосердия, ни щедрости — ничего, что можно назвать хорошим, слишком пессимистична."_

----------

Rhayader (26.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Հենց էդտեղ էլ գալիս ա էմպատիայի գաղափարը մարդը չի կարող ինչ-որ մեկին ցավ պատճառել, առանց էմպատիայի շնորհիվ էդ մարդու ցավը զգալու: Եթե չի խլացնում էմպատիայի ձայնն արդարացնելով իրա արարքները հերթական «վեհ գաղափարով»: Հանուն աստծո, հանուն հայրենիքի, դիմացինը ցածր ռասայի ներկայացուցիչ/թշնամի ա, և այլն: Մի քիչ ուսումնասիրում ես զինվորների կոգնիտիվ դիսոնանսը մարտի դաշտում ու հասկանում ես, որ խնդիրը մենակ մահվան նկատմամբ կրոնական արգելքը չի. ընդհակառակը, կրոնական տաբուն հնարավորություն ա տալիս մարդկանց չնկատել իրական էմպատիան: Դոգման հնարավոր ա շրջանցել, ոնց որ օրենքները: Էմպատիան բացարձակ ա: Երբ ուրիշին ցավ չպատճառելու բնական հակումը փոխարինում ես օրենքով, որն ասում ա քեզ, որ արգելված ա ուրիշներին ցավ պատճառել (ու, ինչպես ցանկացած օրենքում, կան բացառություններ), դադարում ես ընկալել քո իրական էմպատիան: Օրենքն էլ ենթադրում ա օրենքին ենթարկվողներ ու հանցագործներ. ինչքան շատ ես խախտում օրենքը, էնքան ավելի հեշտ ա դառնում իրան խախտելը: Ու, իհարկե, քեզ օրենքներ թելադրողը, քեզ զրկելով քո էթիկ կողմնացույցից, կարողանում ա օրենքներ մտցնելով ու փոփոխելով ուղղորդել քեզ, օգտագործել: Ի միջի այլոց, ուզում ես՝ հավատա, ուզում ես՝ չէ, սատանիզմի կենտրոնական գաղափարներից մեկն ա:


Շատ լավ ես նշել օրենքով բարի, լավը, բարոյական լինելու ու էմպատիայով նույն բաները անելու միջև գոյություն ունեցող մեծ տարբերությունը։
Ես ու դու կարանք նույն բանը անենք, բայց ես ռոբոտացած, որովհետև «գրած ա» պիտի անեմ դրա համար եմ անում, իսկ դու որովհետև ուզում ես։ Տարբերությունը իսկապես անբացատրելի մեծ ա։

Ամենաահավոր բանը սեփական կողմնացույցից զրկված լինելն ա։ Ու ամենաահավորը էն ա, որ դու ժամանակին ունեցել ես, բայց թույլ ես տվել որ քեզ զրկեն  :Sad: 
Ես շատ մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում որոնց համար կարող եմ հարյուր տոկոսանոց վստահությամբ ասել, որ իրենք առանց կրոնի շատ ավելի մաշտաբային լավ բաներ կանեին, քան էս պահին կրոնի մեջ լինելով են անում։ 

Հետաքրքիր էր կրոն-հայրենիք / կրոն-պատերազմ համեմատությունդ։ Չգիտեմ դու դա դիտմամբ ես արել թե ոչ, բայց ես հաճախ եմ մտածում էն մտքի մասին, որ կրոնին ամենամոտ կանգնած միակ համարժեք երևույթը դա հենց պատերազմնա ու հայրենասիրությունը։ Բացատրեմ.

Տե՛ս։ Օրինակ պատերազմի ժամանակ գունդը հրամանա ա ստանում մտնել գյուղ ու «չեզոքացնել» բոլորին, քանի որ կան փաստեր որ այդ մասում ոչ զինվորական բնակչության մեջ թաքնված են զնված խմբավորության շատ վտանգավոր անդամներ։ Գունդը գնում ա չեզոքացնելու։ Պատկերացրու, որ զինվորներից մեկը ասի՝ ես չեմ անի, որովհետև ես մանրամասն փաստեր չունեմ որ նրանց ում պիտի սպանեմ իսկապես վտանգավոր են։ Իմ խիղճը ինձ թույլ չի տալիս։ Պատկերացրու զինվորներից մեկն էլ հարց է տալիս. իսկ դուք ի՞նչ հիմքերով եք նման որոշում կայացրել։ Մյուս զինվորը մեկ ուրիշ հարց է տալիս և այդպես շարունակ։ 

Նման դեպքում ի՞նչ կարող է անել հրամանատարը։ Տեղում գնդակահարել։ 
Ինչո՞ւ։ Որովհետև բանակի հաղթանակը շատ դեպքերում կախված ա անխոս հնադանդությունից՝ հրամանները կատարելուց։ 

Պատերազմի սկզբունքներից մեկն ա՝ անխոս հնազանդություն հրամաններին։ Դու կատարող ես։ Քեզ չպիտի հետաքրքրի պատճառները։ Դու պիտի հավատաս, որ ԿԱՅԱՑՎԱԾ որոշումը լավագույնն է ու արդար։ Նույն սկզուբնքը ընկած ա Աբրահամական երեք կրոնների հիմքում ՝ քրիստոնեություն, հուդայականություն և իսլամ։ Կարծում եմ այս կրոնների վարքագծի մասին խոսալն ավելորդ ա։ Նման անխոս հնազանդության արդյունքում մեր երկրագնդի սարերն ու լեռները վկա են խաչակրաց արշավանքների, կրոնական պատերազմների, հանուն կրոնի ինքդ քեզ ու հետդ մի  քանի հարյուր հոգու տրաքցնելուն և նմանատիպ այլ երևույթների։

Տվյալ դեպքում, եթե օրինակ դու որպես զինվոր գնաս սպանես էտ մարդկանց ու հետո սաղ կյանքդ տառապես, գժվես քո արած քայլի պատճառով, գիշերները էտ անմեղ մարդկանց դեմքերը աչքիդ առաջով գնան և այլն, կոնկրետ քո անձնական դեպքում կնշանակի, որ դու դժբախտացար։ Բայց բանակի համար դա կնշանակի հաղթանակ։ 

Այսինքն հաղթանակը տարվում ա հենց նման անձնական զոհերի հիման վրա։

Իմ համար նույնն էլ կրոնն ա՝
ասված ա պիտի անես
գրված ա ուրեմն ճիշտ ա
եթե չես հասկանում ուրեմն սխալը քո մեջ ա գնա գտի

Ու կրոնի գոյությունը առանց նման հիմքի իմ կարծիքով անհնար ա։ Անգամ անմեղ թվացող կրոններինը։ Որովհետև բոլորի հիմքում ընկած ա ՀԱՎԱՏԱ պատվիրանը։

Մարդը կրոնի մեջ լինելով էլ կարա ԿՐՈՆԻՑ ԴՐԴՎԱԾ անի բաներ, որ ինքը կյանքում նման որոշում չէր կայացնի։ Ցավոք նման դեպքերը շատ շատ են։ Ու ես չեմ խոսում ծայրահեղական համարվո դեպքերի մասին՝ տեռորիզմ, կամիկաձեություն և այլն։ Այլ կյանքում շատ անձնական որոշումների մասին որոնք կատարվում են հետևյալ սկզբունքով՝ «Ինքը ավելի լավ գիտի, եթե գրված ա պիտի անեմ։ Ժամանակը կգա կհասկանամ դրա իմաստը»։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա սատանիզմին ես քո ասածին հավատում եմ։
Անկեղծ ասած ես չեմ հասկանում սատանայի հանդեպ հիստերիայի իմաստը  :LOL: 

Սատանան մի անձնավորություն ա, որ սկսեց ՄՏԱԾԵԼ, թե խի՞ ա Աստված էս կամ էն բանը ասում ու էտ հարցը տվեց մարդկանց։
Մարդիկ իրանց դրսևորեցին որպես իսկական ոչխար (ինչպես և Աստվածաշնչում մարդը բնորշված ա) ու ասեց, յաաաա, տենց բան կա՞։ Հա էլի՞, խի՞ ա տենց բան ասում  :Shok: 
Այսինքն իրանք էնքա՜ն բութ էին, որ եթե սատանան չլիներ կյանքում չէին էլ մտածի հարց տալու թե խի են էս ինչ բանը անո՞ւմ  :Think: 

Իմ կատարած հետազոտություններից ես այն եզրակացության եմ եկել, որ սատանիզմը պարզապես հարցականի տակ ա դնում ու բացատրություն ա պահանջում էն ամենի մասին ինչ Աստված ՉԱՐ ու ԲԱՐԻ ա համարում։ Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել։

Իսկ դա մի բան ա, որ իմ կարծիքով յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պիտի անի։
Ու ցավալի ա, որ մարդկությունը էն աստիճանի ա հասել, որ նման տարրական քննություն անցկացնելու համար պիտի կոչվի սատանիստ։ Ախր ցանկացած մարդ պիտի իր կյանքում ցանկացած երևույթի հանդեպ նման մտածողություն դրսևորի։

Չգիտեմ, ես տենց եմ մտածում։

----------

Rhayader (26.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), VisTolog (26.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (26.12.2012), Ուլուանա (26.12.2012)

----------


## Brian_Boru

Լավ կամ վատ լինելու համար կրոնն իհարկե անհրաժեշտ չէ:
Եթե աշխարհի կրոններին նայենք, ապա կարելի է նկատել, որ բոլորն էլ, ժամանակի ընթացքում, նույն կամ գրեթե նույն բարոյական նորմերին են հասել: Սակայն սա ոչ մի կապ չունի գերբնականի հետ. մարդիկ ուղղակի նկատել են, որ որոշ օրենքներով հավելի հեշտ է ապրել (առանց սպանելու, առանց գողանալու ևն): Այնուհետև նման օրենքները պարզապես աստվածացվել են ու կրոնական բացատրություն ստացել:
Բարոյականությունը կարող է հիմվել զուտ ռացիոնալ հիմքերի վրա՝ և տրամաբանության, և, ինչպես Բայը նշեց, էմպատիայի:

----------

Jarre (01.01.2013)

----------


## Brian_Boru

Մեկ էլ՝ եթե մարդ կարծում ա, որ առանց Աստծո/աստվածների կարող է հեշտ ու հանգիստ հանցագործություն կատարել  :Shok: , դա նրա հոգեկան պաթոլոգիայի մասին ա ասում:

----------

Jarre (01.01.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ինչո՞ւ: Ինչո՞վ է մեկ հոգու ցավը զիջում հազար հոգու ցավին: Էդ հազար հոգու ցավը չի գումարվում իրար չէ՞: Հազար հոգին առանձին մեկական հոգիներ են: Ինչո՞ւ է մեկ հոգու ցավն ավելի քիչ, քան մեկ, ու մեկ, ու մեկ, ու մեկ հոգու ցավը: Դրանցից ամեն մեկը առանձին մարդ է, ու տառապում է ճիշտ էնքան, ինչքան մի հոգին:


Հիմա եթե ես քեզ հազար դոլար ուղարկեմ, դրանք կլինեն ամեն մեյն առանձին մի դոլարանոցններ, իսկ քեզ մի սշդոլար պետք չի , չէ՞, ուրմեն հազար հատ մի դոլարն էլ պետք չի գա, չեմ ուղարկում  :Tongue: 
Հասկանալի ա, թե ինչ ես ուզում ասես, մի քիչ դժվար ա մարդկանց զգացածները գումարել, բայց եթ այլընտրանք չկա, գերադասելի ա, որ քիչ մարդիկ տուժեն, կամ նույն մարդն ավելի քիչ տուժի: Օրինակ՝ օրենքները, հնարավոր ա մի քանի հոգու անմեղ տեղը դատել, բայց եթե օրենքները հանենք, որ էդ մի քանի հոգին չտուժեն, ավելի շատ մարդ կտուժի, հիմա քո կարծիքով ավելի լավ կլինի՞, կամ տարբերություն չկա՞ օրենքների լինելու ու չլինելու մեջ:




> Դոգման հնարավոր ա շրջանցել, ոնց որ օրենքները: Էմպատիան բացարձակ ա: Երբ ուրիշին ցավ չպատճառելու բնական հակումը փոխարինում ես օրենքով, որն ասում ա քեզ, որ արգելված ա ուրիշներին ցավ պատճառել (ու, ինչպես ցանկացած օրենքում, կան բացառություններ), դադարում ես ընկալել քո իրական էմպատիան: Օրենքն էլ ենթադրում ա օրենքին ենթարկվողներ ու հանցագործներ. ինչքան շատ ես խախտում օրենքը, էնքան ավելի հեշտ ա դառնում իրան խախտելը: Ու, իհարկե, քեզ օրենքներ թելադրողը, քեզ զրկելով քո էթիկ կողմնացույցից, կարողանում ա օրենքներ մտցնելով ու փոփոխելով ուղղորդել քեզ, օգտագործել: Ի միջի այլոց, ուզում ես՝ հավատա, ուզում ես՝ չէ, սատանիզմի կենտրոնական գաղափարներից մեկն ա:


Հետաքրքիր միտք ա, համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Kenny

Իսկ էն քահանաները, ով քարոզում են աստծուն և դրանից հետո լավ ասենք խմել-ծխելը հեչ, շառլատանությամբ են զբաղվում, բռնաբարում են երեխաների էդ նորմալ ա՞: Էդ բարություն, դաժանություն ու էդ տեսակ վերացական երևույթները կապված են դեպքից ու մարդուց:Կապ չունի մարդը քրիստոնյա ա, մուսուլման, սատանիստ կամ աթեիստ, դրանք ուղղակի բառեր են, մարդս մարդ լինի ...

----------

Ամմէ (22.01.2013), Մինա (27.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Էնքան նյարդայնացա,որ էս թեմայի անունը կարդացի..Ես աթեիստ եմ/անհավատ չեմ,պարզապես ինձ համար չկա մարդու կերպապարանքով աստված/,բայց չեմ հասկանում ինչի՞ լինել վատը ,եթե ինքդ էլ գիտակցում ես,որ դա վատ է,նախ մարդը ինքն իրեն է հաշվետու,հետո շրջապատին/ոչ ինձ համար,շրջապատը մարդուն քայքայելու հակում ունի/:Ինչ-որ սխալ քայլից հետո ոչ թե մտածում ես <<ՎԱ՜յ,աստված պապին հեսա կպատժի>> այլ մտածում ես <<Էս ինչ արեցի...>> ,այսինքն խիղճդա սկսում տանջել,բարոյալքվում ես ինքդ քեզ համար:
Կոնկրետ ինձ համար.ես գիտակցված վատ քայլեր չեմ անում,մարդկանց վատ քայլերին անգամ վատ քայլով չեմ պատասխանում,ես առաջնորդվում եմ այն կարգախոսով,որ Տիեզերքը հայելի և մարդու յուրաքանչյուր քայլը անպայման իր արտացոլանքն է գտնում մարդու կյանքի ինչ-որ հատվածում...:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.05.2013), Smokie (28.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (27.05.2013), Tig (28.05.2013), VisTolog (27.05.2013), Այբ (27.05.2013), Ուլուանա (27.05.2013), Տրիբուն (27.05.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Այս թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալիս, չգիտես ինչի, հիշեցի իմ ծանոթներից ոմանց, ովքեր իրենց շատ Աստվածավախ մարդ են համարում, բայց արարքներով շատ հեռու են հենց Աստծո պատվերով՝ լավ մարդ լինելուց:
Հիմա ինքս ինձ մտածում եմ, թե նրանց պես քանիսները կան...
Եթե Աստծուն են հավատում ու շատ վատ բաներ են անում, ապա եթե չհավատային, ինչե՞ր կանեին:
Կարծում եմ, որ Աստծուն հավատալը, լավ կամ վատ մարդ լինելու հետ կապ չունի:

----------

Stranger_Friend (27.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը - Իմ կարծիքով Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը փոխկապակցված չեն ,եթե մարդն ի ծնե դաժան (բարի) եղավ ապա Աստվածն այդտեղ ոչ մի բան չի կարող անել: 

Հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Աստծու։-Այո իհակե հնարավոր է, Աստծու լինել չլինելով չի որոշվում մարդու բնավորությունը



Կարելի՞ է բարի լինել Առանց աստծու։ Կամ ՝ ինչո՞ւ լինել բարի, եթե չկա Աստված։-Եթե աստված չկա դա չի նշանակում որ մարդը չի կարող բարի լինել:
Ինչո՞ւ մարդկանց մեծ մասը որոշ հարցերում ունեն բարոյականության նույն զգացումը (օրինակ ՝ մարդասպանությունը, բռնաբարությունը, գողությունը վատ բաներ են։ Սովածին հաց տալը, հիվանդին բուժելը, հաշմանդամին օգնելը լավ բաներ են)։-Որովհետև մարդիկ ունեն բարոյական նույն գիտակցությունը,նրանք ոչ թե հետևում են աստծու պատվիրաններին այլ իրենց մտածելակերպը ու բարոյականությունը թույլ չի տալիս իրենց այդպիսի քայլերի գնալ:

----------

keyboard (28.05.2013), Smokie (28.05.2013)

----------


## melancholia

լինես բարի թե չար, ինչ էլ անես կյանում , միևունն է, ամենը ուղղում ես սեփական  պահանջների բավարամանը, լինի ԱՍՏԾՈ  հետ, թե առանց նրա:

----------

keyboard (28.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (27.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը - Իմ կարծիքով Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը փոխկապակցված չեն ,եթե մարդն ի ծնե դաժան (բարի) եղավ ապա Աստվածն այդտեղ ոչ մի բան չի կարող անել: 
> 
> Հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Աստծու։-Այո իհակե հնարավոր է, Աստծու լինել չլինելով չի որոշվում մարդու բնավորությունը
> 
> 
> 
> Կարելի՞ է բարի լինել Առանց աստծու։ Կամ ՝ ինչո՞ւ լինել բարի, եթե չկա Աստված։-Եթե աստված չկա դա չի նշանակում որ մարդը չի կարող բարի լինել:
> Ինչո՞ւ մարդկանց մեծ մասը որոշ հարցերում ունեն բարոյականության նույն զգացումը (օրինակ ՝ մարդասպանությունը, բռնաբարությունը, գողությունը վատ բաներ են։ Սովածին հաց տալը, հիվանդին բուժելը, հաշմանդամին օգնելը լավ բաներ են)։-Որովհետև մարդիկ ունեն բարոյական նույն գիտակցությունը,նրանք ոչ թե հետևում են աստծու պատվիրաններին այլ իրենց մտածելակերպը ու բարոյականությունը թույլ չի տալիս իրենց այդպիսի քայլերի գնալ:


Վա՛րդ,իհարկե гены это всегда,բայց մարդը ի ծնե բարի կամ վատ չի լինում,հասրակություննա մարդուն ձևավորում

----------

ARMbrain (28.05.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը - Իմ կարծիքով Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը փոխկապակցված չեն ,եթե մարդն ի ծնե դաժան (բարի) եղավ ապա Աստվածն այդտեղ ոչ մի բան չի կարող անել:


Հավատքը վատ մարդուն կարա դնի լավ ուղու վրա: Էս դեպքերում ավելի լավա մարդ աստծուն հավատա, քան շրջապատի համար վատ մարդ լինի:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.05.2013), keyboard (28.05.2013), Վոլտերա (27.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Հավատքը վատ մարդուն կարա դնի լավ ուղու վրա: Էս դեպքերում ավելի լավա մարդ աստծուն հավատա, քան շրջապատի համար վատ մարդ լինի:


ճիշտա,աստված մարդու նամորդնիկնա ,ասել եմ ու կասեմ,ով ուզումա նեղանա :LOL:

----------


## Jarre

> Էնքան նյարդայնացա,որ էս թեմայի անունը կարդացի..Ես աթեիստ եմ/անհավատ չեմ,պարզապես


*Enna Adoly*, թեման բացելու գաղափարը իմ մոտ ծագեց ժամանակակից ամենահայտնի աթեիստներից մեկի՝ Ռիչարդ Դոքինզի «The God Delusion» գրքի ուսումնասիրությունից հետո։ Էնպես որ թեմայի անունը տառ առ տառ վերցված ա աթեիստ գիտնականի գրքից (Գլուխ 6, էջ 226 «If there is no God, why be good?»)։ 





> Ինչո՞ւ մարդկանց մեծ մասը որոշ հարցերում ունեն բարոյականության նույն զգացումը (օրինակ ՝ մարդասպանությունը, բռնաբարությունը, գողությունը վատ բաներ են։ Սովածին հաց տալը, հիվանդին բուժելը, հաշմանդամին օգնելը լավ բաներ են)։-Որովհետև մարդիկ ունեն բարոյական նույն գիտակցությունը,նրանք ոչ թե հետևում են աստծու պատվիրաններին այլ իրենց մտածելակերպը ու բարոյականությունը թույլ չի տալիս իրենց այդպիսի քայլերի գնալ:


*Լեդի Վարդ*, շնորհակալություն հարցերին պատասխանելու համար։ 
Այ հենց ամբողջ հարցն էլ էն ա, որ շատ մարդիկ բարոյականության զգացումը կապում են հենց Աստծու հետ՝ բացատրելով, որ էվոլյուցիան և բնական ընտրության սկզբունքները չէին կարող ստեղծել բարոյականություն, որովհետև նրանց կարծիքով «վերապրում է ուժեղագույնը» սկզբունքի հիման վրա մենք պիտի որ առանց մտածելու սպանեինք հիվանդին կամ հաշմանդամին, կամ ցանկացած մարդու որը ունի ինչ որ մի բան ինչը մեզ պետք ա, բայց մենք չունենք։ Ու նման հավատացյալ մարդիկ պահանջում են բացատրել, թե ո՞նց կարացավ էվոլյուցիան ու բնական ընտրությունը ստեղծել բարոյականություն։ (Չնայած, եթե իրանց էլ հարցնես, թե բա լավ բա Աստվա՞ծ ոնց դրեց բարոյականությունը, միևնույնն ա չեն կարա տան ռացիոնալ պատասխան՝ պատասխան, որը նրանք պնդում են աթեիստներից)։

----------

Mephistopheles (28.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (28.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> *Enna Adoly*, թեման բացելու գաղափարը իմ մոտ ծագեց ժամանակակից ամենահայտնի աթեիստներից մեկի՝ Ռիչարդ Դոքինզի «The God Delusion» գրքի ուսումնասիրությունից հետո։ Էնպես որ թեմայի անունը տառ առ տառ վերցված ա աթեիստ գիտնականի գրքից (Գլուխ 6, էջ 226 «If there is no God, why be good?»)։


Չեմ հասկանում գրքից գրելը ի՞նչ կապ ունի,ես չեմ ընդունում թեմայի անունը և ինձ համար եղանակ չի փոխում այն,թե ով է հեղինակը:

----------

Diana99 (28.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Հավատքը վատ մարդուն կարա դնի լավ ուղու վրա: Էս դեպքերում ավելի լավա մարդ աստծուն հավատա, քան շրջապատի համար վատ մարդ լինի:


Լավ էլի Վեստ էդ մարդու բնույթից ու դաստիարակությունից ա գալիս,իմ կարծիքով աստված իրականում գոյություն էլ չի ունեցել, որ մի հատ էլ ինքը մարդուն դնի ճիշտ ուղության վրա,էդ ուղակի հավատք ա մենք էլ վերցրել հավատում ենք:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Լավ էլի Վեստ էդ մարդու բնույթից ու դաստիարակությունից ա գալիս,իմ կարծիքով աստված իրականում գոյություն էլ չի ունեցել, որ մի հատ էլ ինքը մարդուն դնի ճիշտ ուղության վրա,էդ ուղակի հավատք ա մենք էլ վերցրել հավատում ենք:


Վա՛րդ,հավատացյալները ու անհավատները իրար կոտորում են դրա համար:Հիմա կարևոր չի աստված կա,թե չկա:Քննարկվում է նրա ազդեցությունը  մարդու վարքագծի վրա:;Այո՛,այն իրոք ազդում է մարդու վարքագծի վրա,քանի որ մարդը լինելով հավատացյալ պիտի հետևի աստծո պատվիրաններին

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Վա՛րդ,հավատացյալները ու անհավատները իրար կոտորում են դրա համար:Հիմա կարևոր չի աստված կա,թե չկա:Քննարկվում է նրա ազդեցությունը  մարդու վարքագծի վրա:;Այո՛,այն իրոք ազդում է մարդու վարքագծի վրա,քանի որ մարդը լինելով հավատացյալ պիտի հետևի աստծո պատվիրաններին


Ախր այ մեռնեմ ջանիդ աստծո պատվիրանները չեն,որ մարդուն թույլ չեն տալիս այդպիսի քայլերի գնալ,դա մարդու բնույթից է կախված:

----------

Smokie (28.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վա՛րդ,*հավատացյալները ու անհավատները իրար կոտորում են դրա համար*:Հիմա կարևոր չի աստված կա,թե չկա:Քննարկվում է նրա ազդեցությունը  մարդու վարքագծի վրա:;Այո՛,այն իրոք ազդում է մարդու վարքագծի վրա,քանի որ մարդը լինելով հավատացյալ պիտի հետևի աստծո պատվիրաններին


հիմնականում իրար կոտորում են հավատացյալները "իմ աստվածը քո աստծուց լավն ա" խնդրի պատճառով… սա պատմությունն ա, որ մինչև էսօր շարունակվում ա… եթե մարդը աստծո պատվիրանները կարդալով պիտի իմանա որ մարդ սպանելը վատ ա, ուրեմն էդ մարդը դատողությունից ու բանականությունից զուրկ ա…

----------

Jarre (28.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (28.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> հիմնականում իրար կոտորում են հավատացյալները "իմ աստվածը քո աստծուց լավն ա" խնդրի պատճառով… սա պատմությունն ա, որ մինչև էսօր շարունակվում ա… եթե մարդը աստծո պատվիրանները կարդալով պիտի իմանա որ մարդ սպանելը վատ ա, ուրեմն էդ մարդը *դատողությունից ու բանականությունից զուրկ ա*…


Սկզբում հենց էտպեսա որ կա,փոքր երեխան ,որ մանկական աստվածաշունչա կարդում տեղիցա սկսում ձևավորվելը,որ դա վատ է:
ՄԵֆ,գիտնականները ,եթե ուզեին վաղուց կապացուցեին,որ աստված չկա,ուղղակի դա կկործաներ աշխարհի կեսին:Էն ալլահապաշտների մասին էլ չեմ խոսում

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ախր այ մեռնեմ ջանիդ աստծո պատվիրանները չեն,որ մարդուն թույլ չեն տալիս այդպիսի քայլերի գնալ,դա մարդու բնույթից է կախված:


Ազդում են,ազդում...Մարդու բնույթը կապ չունի:Եթե հավատացյալա,սկսումա աստծուց վախենալ ու էդ ժամանակ հաստատ իրա պատվիրանները կանի

----------

VisTolog (28.05.2013)

----------


## ARMbrain

Եկեք ես ըսենց մի բան ասեմ, ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, որովհետև ունեմ իմ պատճառները, չեմ ուզում հիմա դրանք քննարկել, բայց մի քանի բան կասեմ իմ մտածածով, ոչ թե Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, այլ մարդիկ են ստեղծել Աստծուն, որպես իրենց դժվարությունների կողակից, չէ որ ասենք ինչ որ մի բան է լինում, ասում ես՝ «փրկիր աստված ջան»,«պաշտպանիր ինձ» կամ ասենք ինչ որ մի վատ բան ես անում, ասենք էտ վատ բանի համար քեզ ուզում են պատժեն, դու ասում ես՝ «աստված ջան խնդրում եմ պաշտպանիր ինձ, 2-րդ անգամ նույն բանը չեմ կրկնի», բայց մարդկանց մեջ քիչ մարդիկ կան որ էտ նախադասությունը ասելուց հետո էլ էտ վատ բանը չեն անում: 

Իսկ ինչո՞ւ լինել վատը, եթե Աստված չկա կամ ճիշտ հակառակը ինչպես որ թեմայի վերնագիրնե:
Այս ամենը տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ ձևավորվում է տարբեր կերպ, ընդհանուր առմանբ սա գալիս է շրջապատից, շրջապատի մտածելակերպից, եթե երեխան նոր ծնվում է նա ոչ լավն է լինում ոչ էլ վատը, կամ ով ասեց որ մեր իմացած լավը դա լավն է, կամ մեր իմացած վատը դա վատն է, կարողա մեր իմացած լավը դա վատն է, իսկ մեր իմացած վատը դա լավն է: Այնպես որ կան շատ ու շատ հարցեր որոնց պատասխանը ոչ ոք չի կարող տալ:

----------

Enna Adoly (28.05.2013), Freeman (28.05.2013), Smokie (28.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (28.05.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ էլի Վեստ էդ մարդու բնույթից ու դաստիարակությունից ա գալիս,իմ կարծիքով աստված իրականում գոյություն էլ չի ունեցել, որ մի հատ էլ ինքը մարդուն դնի ճիշտ ուղության վրա,էդ ուղակի հավատք ա մենք էլ վերցրել հավատում ենք:


Խոսքը վատ բնույթ ու անդաստիարակ մարդու մասինա:




> Եկեք ես ըսենց մի բան ասեմ, ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, որովհետև ունեմ իմ պատճառները, չեմ ուզում հիմա դրանք քննարկել, բայց մի քանի բան կասեմ իմ մտածածով, ոչ թե Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, այլ մարդիկ են ստեղծել Աստծուն, որպես իրենց դժվարությունների կողակից, չէ որ ասենք ինչ որ մի բան է լինում, ասում ես՝ «փրկիր աստված ջան»,«պաշտպանիր ինձ» կամ ասենք ինչ որ մի վատ բան ես անում, ասենք էտ վատ բանի համար քեզ ուզում են պատժեն, դու ասում ես՝ «աստված ջան խնդրում եմ պաշտպանիր ինձ, 2-րդ անգամ նույն բանը չեմ կրկնի», բայց մարդկանց մեջ քիչ մարդիկ կան որ էտ նախադասությունը ասելուց հետո էլ էտ վատ բանը չեն անում:



Մարդիկ աստծուն են դիմում անճարությունից:

----------

Enna Adoly (28.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Մարդիկ աստծուն են դիմում անճարությունից:


Համաձայն եմ,բայց էտպիսի մարդը իրենց անճար չի համարում,որովհետև աստված ունի ու կարա իրան դիմի ՝համոզված լինելով,որ կօգնի

----------


## Անվերնագիր

ինչո՞ւ լինել լավը, եթե Աստված կա: Ինչո՞ւ լինել լավը: Ի՞նչու լինել::Ինչո՞ւ

----------

Freeman (28.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (28.05.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Համաձայն եմ,բայց էտպիսի մարդը իրենց անճար չի համարում,որովհետև աստված ունի ու կարա իրան դիմի ՝համոզված լինելով,որ կօգնի


Սենց ասեմ. եթե մեկի ձեռքերը կապված են ու ինքը չի կարողանում հասնի ջրի բաժակին, որ ջուր խմի, ինքը կսկսի աղոթել աստծուն, որ մի «հրաշք» կատարվի ու ինքը ազատ լինի, կարողանա հասնի ջրին:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Համաձայն եմ,բայց *էտպիսի մարդը իրենց անճար չի համարում*,որովհետև աստված ունի ու կարա իրան դիմի ՝համոզված լինելով,որ կօգնի


բա ի՞նչ ա համարում, բանջա՞ր  :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> բա ի՞նչ ա համարում բանջա՞ր


 :LOL: ես ինչ իմանամ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ճիշտա,աստված մարդու նամորդնիկնա ,ասել եմ ու կասեմ,ով ուզումա նեղանա


Նայած ինչ մարդու ... 




> ....преодолеть все преграды - нравственность, религию, родину - те табу, которые воздвиг вокруг себя бедный трусливый человек во имя своей жалкой судьбы.


Կազանձակիս

----------


## Smokie

Չեմ կարծում, որ ամեն մի ազնիվ, առաքինի, բարի մարդը՝ որ երբեք իրեն թույլ չի տա չարիք գործել, առաջին հերթին մտածում է Աստծո ու ահեղ դատաստանի մասին: Նա ուղղակի գիտի, որ այդպիսինն է կարգը ու չարիք գործելիս առաջին հերթին իր խղճի դեմ է մեղանչում: 

Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր չեմ կարող ճշգրիտ ասել հավատու՞մ են Աստծուն, թե՞ ոչ, բայց երբեք իրենց թույլ չեն տա մեղք գործել, վատ վարվել դիմացինի հետ:

----------

ARMbrain (29.05.2013), Ruby Rue (14.06.2013), Sambitbaba (29.05.2013), Tig (29.05.2013), VisTolog (15.06.2013), Աթեիստ (31.05.2013), Այբ (29.05.2013), Արէա (29.05.2013), Տրիբուն (29.05.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Իմ բարձրացրած հարցի պատասխանի մի տարբերակ։ Հետաքրքիր ա....
Թեման բացելու նպատակը նման տարբերակներ թվարկելն էր։

*Բարոյանակություն*

*Բնական բարոյականություն*

Բնական բարոյականության գաղափարի հիմքը էվոլյուցիան է:

Բնական բարոյականության գաղափարի մեծ ջատագով էր Դարվինը, որի էվոլյուցիոն տեսության վրա էլ հիմնվում է այս գաղափարը:

Իր «Մարդու ծագումը» գրքում Դարվինը ենթադրում է, որ բարոյական վարքագիծը զարգացել է կենդանիների՝ էմպատիա ցուցաբերելու հակումից, բարոյականության էվոլուցիայի միջոցով: Համեմատելով մարդու և այլ կենդանիների վարքագիծը՝ նա գալիս է այն եզրահանգմանը, որ բարոյականության զգացողությունը հիմնված է տեսակի սոցիալական կյանքով ապրելու, մասնավորապես՝ ալտրուիզմի վրա: Կենդանական աշխարհում ալտրուիզմը նույնպես տարածված է և դրսևորվում է տարբեր ձևերով.
- մայրը խնամում և պաշտպանում է և՛ իր, և՛ երբեմն այլ տեսակների ձագերին,

- սոված կամ սեփական ուժերով սնունդ հայթայթել չկարողացող կենդանուն սնունդ են տալիս իր խմբի այլ անհատների,

- երբ վտանգ է սպառնում, խմբի անհատը ոչ միայն ինքն է փրկվում վտանգից, այլև նախազգուշացնում է մյուս անհատներին,

- որոշ տեսակներ (կետեր, մարդիկ և այլք) կարող են վտանգել սեփական և ամբողջ խմբի կյանքը խմբի մեկ անհատի համար,

- և այլն:

Դարվինն առաջադրում է այն միտքը, որ հաղորդակցվելու հիմքը սիմպատիան է, որը բնազդային հույզ է և հանդիպում է սոցիալական կյանքով ապրող կենդանատեսակների մեծամասնության մոտ: Վերևում թվարկված ալտրուիստական դրսևորումներն էլ Դարվինը բերում է որպես  հաստատում իր ենթադրությունների:

Դարվինը եզրակացնում է, որ այս հուզական բնութագրիչը պետք է որ ի հայտ եկած լինի բնական սելեկցիայի արդյունքում: Հավանական է, որ այս բնազգային համակրանքը կենդանիների մոտ զարգացել է, որպեսզի համայնքներում կամ հասարակություններում ապրելով գոյատևելու հնարավորությունը մեծանա: Նույնը և վերաբերում է մարդկանց հանրույթներին ու խմբերին: Ինչպես Դարվինն է բացատրում, որևէ ցեղ երկար չէր գոյատևի միասնաբար, եթե սպանությունը, գողությունը և նման այլ երևույթները լինեին լայնատարած ու ընդունելի ցեղի անհատների կողմից:


*Պայմանական բարոյականություն*

Պայմանական բարոյականությունը ստեղծվում է հասարակական նորմերի կամ կրոնական գաղափարների հիման վրա:

Պայմանական բարոյականությունը ծնվում է տվյալ խմբի ավանդույթների և հավատալիքների, սոցիալական, կրոնական և քաղաքական մոտեցումների հիման վրա: Այն տարածաշրջանային է, ստեղծված տվյալ սոցիումի կողմից, ենթակա է փոփոխությունների և տատանվում է՝ կախված տարածաշրջանից, ժամանակից և տվյալ հասարակությունից:

Սեռականության բնագավառում սահմանափակումներն ու ազատությունները լավագույն ձևով են ներկայացնում պայմանական բարոյականությունը. աշխարհի որոշ տարածաշրջաններում և մշակույթներում, օրինակ, կանանց վարքն ու արտաքինը խստագույն ձևով կառավարվում է կրոնական իշխանությունների ու ղեկավարների կողմից: Այլ օրինակ է, երբ «ոչ ճիշտ» սեռական կողմնորոշում ունենալու համար մարդուն կարող են ենթարկել մահապատժի կամ հետապնդել տարբեր ձևերով: Եթե բնական բարոյականությունը նպաստում է տվյալ խմբի և ընդհանրապես խմբային ու սոցիալական կյանքի զարգացմանը, ապա պայմանական բարոյականությունը կարող է ինչպես նպաստել, այնպես էլ վնասել թե՛ տվյալ խմբի սոցիալական կյանքին, թե՛ տվյալ խմբում անհատների բարեկեցությանն ու կյանքին (ինչը նույնպես վնասում է ընդհանուր հասարակությանը):


*Բարոյականության զարգացման մակարդակներն ըստ Լոուրենս Կոլբերգի.*

Կոլբերգը հետազոտությունների և փորձերի արդյունքում կառուցել է բարոյականության զարգացման տեսություն, որտեղ առանձնացրել է զարգացման վեց փուլ,  որոնցով անցնում է անհատը: Այս փուլերն իրենց հերթին խմբավորվում են երեք խմբերի մեջ.

Ա. Նախապայմանական բարոյականություն,

1. Կողմնորոշում դեպի հնազանդություն և վախ պատժվելուց

(ի՞նչ անեմ, որպեսզի խուսափեմ պատժից),

2. Կողմնորոշում դեպի եսասիրություն,

(ինձ համար ի՞նչն է լավ),

Բ. Պայմանական բարոյականություն,

3. Միջանձնային համաձայնություն և հարմարվողականություն,

(սոցիալական նորմեր, «ճշտով» առաջնորդվելու վերաբերմունք),

4. Կողմնորոշում դեպի իշխանության և սոցիալական կարգի պահպանում,

(օրենքի և կարգի բարոյականություն),

Գ. Ետպայմանական բարոյականություն,

5. Կողմնորոշում դեպի սոցիալական կապեր («պայմանագրեր»),

6. Համատիեզերական էթիկական սկզբունքներ,

(սկզբունքային գիտակցություն)

Աղբյուր՝ *Հայաստանի աշխարհիկ միություն*

----------


## Tig

Փաստորեն ԱՆբարոյականությունը մուտացիա է...

----------


## Enna Adoly

Կարծում եմ սա նրանց պատկերացումներն են բարոյականության վերաբերյալ,իսկ դա չի որոշում ամբողջ աշխարհի համար:

----------


## Jarre

> Փաստորեն ԱՆբարոյականությունը մուտացիա է...


 Տիգ ջան, ոնց ուզում ես անվանի դրանից պրոցեսը չի փոխվում փոխվում ա մենակ պրոցեսի վրա կպցրած պիտակը։ Իսկ պրոցեսը ես հետևյալ կերպ եմ տեսնում.

Ժամանակին քրիստոնեությունը բռնի կերպով պարտադրելը ու խաչակրաց արշավանքներն էին բարոյականություն, էսօր մերձավորին «սիրելն ա» բարոյականությունԺամանակին 13 տարեկան աղջկան հասուն տղամարդու հետ ամուսնացնելն էր բարոյականություն, իսկ էսօր դա մանկապղծություն աԺամանակին Աստված Ադամի ու Եվայի էրեխեքին ասեց իրար սիրեք ու աճեցեք ու բազմացեք, իսկ էսօր էտ ինցեստ աԷտ նույն ինցեստով զբաղվել են տարբեր աստվածներ՝ բարոյականություն թելադրողներըԻմ համար պրոբլեմ չի տառական, մրջույն, ճանճ, մոծակ սատկացնելը, իսկ կան մարդիկ ում համար դա մեծագույն անբարոյականության շարքին ա դասվումև այլն

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Կարծում եմ սա նրանց պատկերացումներն են բարոյականության վերաբերյալ,իսկ դա չի որոշում ամբողջ աշխարհի համար:


Համաձայն եմ։
Իսկ քո կարծիքով կա՞ բարոյականության վերաբերյալ պատկերացում, որը ««որոշում ա» ամբողջ աշխարհի համար»։

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Համաձայն եմ։
> Իսկ քո կարծիքով կա՞ բարոյականության վերաբերյալ պատկերացում, որը ««որոշում ա» ամբողջ աշխարհի համար»։


Բարոյականությունը մարդը ստեղծել է ելնելով աստծու հանդեպ ունեցած պատկերացումներից:Եթե չկա աստված,չկա նաև բարոյականություն,անբարոյականություն,չար,բարի...:Ինքը մարդն է սահմանել թե՛ աստծուն,թե՛ աստծուց ելնող մնացած բարոյականություններն ու անբարոյականությունները:
Ամբողջ աշխարհի համար բարոյականություն լինել չի կարող,քանզի այն սերտ կապված է հավատի և կրոնի հետ:
Եթե քեզ համար դա բարոյական է,ինձ համար բաորյական չէ,չկա մի այնպիսի սահմանում,որ սահմանի բոլորի պատկերացումները դրա վերաբերյալ:
Բերեմ մի օրինակ.Հնդաստանի մի քաղաքում ամուսնությունից առաջ կինը չպետք է կույս լինի:Այն նշան է նրա,որ մայրը լավ չի լողացրել իր աղջկան մանուկ հասակում:Մեզ մոտ հակառակը՝դա անբարոյականություն է,եթե մինչև ամուսնությունը կինը կույս չի լինում,իհարկե արդի ժամանակներում փոխվել են բարոյականությանը վերաբերվող պատկերացումները  ու կշարունակվեն փոխվել մինչև մարդկության ավարտը,եթե այն կա...

----------

Smokie (14.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, ոնց ուզում ես անվանի դրանից պրոցեսը չի փոխվում փոխվում ա մենակ պրոցեսի վրա կպցրած պիտակը։ Իսկ պրոցեսը ես հետևյալ կերպ եմ տեսնում.
> 
> Ժամանակին քրիստոնեությունը բռնի կերպով պարտադրելը ու խաչակրաց արշավանքներն էին բարոյականություն, էսօր մերձավորին «սիրելն ա» բարոյականությունԺամանակին 13 տարեկան աղջկան հասուն տղամարդու հետ ամուսնացնելն էր բարոյականություն, իսկ էսօր դա մանկապղծություն աԺամանակին Աստված Ադամի ու Եվայի էրեխեքին ասեց իրար սիրեք ու աճեցեք ու բազմացեք, իսկ էսօր էտ ինցեստ աԷտ նույն ինցեստով զբաղվել են տարբեր աստվածներ՝ բարոյականություն թելադրողներըԻմ համար պրոբլեմ չի տառական, մրջույն, ճանճ, մոծակ սատկացնելը, իսկ կան մարդիկ ում համար դա մեծագույն անբարոյականության շարքին ա դասվումև այլն


Չէ, թեմայի խնդիրը բարոյականության որակական բնութագի մեջ չի, այլ ծագման բնութագրի մեջ է: Դու ինքդ ես դա սահմանել:

----------


## Այբ

Աստծուն հավատալ, կամ չհավատալը չէ, որ մարդուն դարձնում է  լավ, կամ վատ մարդ: Շատերին գիտեմ, որ թեև աչքի չեն ընկնում իրենց կրոնական հավատքով, բայց շատ ավելի օրինակելի վարքով են ապրում ու իրոք լավ մարդ կարող ես իրենց ասել, քան ոմանց,  ովքեր  «Մեռնեմ Աստծու զորությանը» ասելով ման են գալիս, ու երկրորդ վայրկյանին նաև ասում են. «Թաղեմ...բոյը»:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.02.2014), Smokie (04.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Աստծուն հավատալ, կամ չհավատալը չէ, որ մարդուն դարձնում է  լավ, կամ վատ մարդ: Շատերին գիտեմ, որ թեև աչքի չեն ընկնում իրենց կրոնական հավատքով, բայց շատ ավելի օրինակելի վարքով են ապրում ու իրոք լավ մարդ կարող ես իրենց ասել, քան ոմանց,  ովքեր  «Մեռնեմ Աստծու զորությանը» ասելով ման են գալիս, ու երկրորդ վայրկյանին նաև ասում են. «Թաղեմ...բոյը»:


Ընդհանրապես սեմանտիկ առումով «Մեռնեմ..... ինչ որ մեկին» ու «թաղեմ բոյը» և նմանատիպ այլ արտահայտությունները նույն կարգին են պատկանում։ Անիմաստ, զգացմունքներ արտահայտող բացականչություններ են։ Իհարկե ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում, բայց շատ հաճախ։

----------

Ուլուանա (04.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Մարկ Տվենը լավ բան էր ասել(Կարծեմ Մարկ Տվենն էր, էլի). «Ինչքան շատ է մարդ ինձ մոտ հիշատակում Աստծո անունն, այնքան ուշադիր եմ հսկում դրամապանակս»: Լավը կամ վատը հարաբերական հասկացություններ են, ահավոր հարաբերական, բայց ընդհանուր հասարակական շահ ու փոխադարձ ազատությունների սահմանափակումներ կան, որ Աստծո գոյությամբ կամ չգոյությամբ չէ, որ պայմանավորված են:

----------


## Jarre

> Մարկ Տվենը լավ բան էր ասել(Կարծեմ Մարկ Տվենն էր, էլի). «Ինչքան շատ է մարդ ինձ մոտ հիշատակում Աստծո անունն, այնքան ուշադիր եմ հսկում դրամապանակս»: Լավը կամ վատը հարաբերական հասկացություններ են, ահավոր հարաբերական, բայց ընդհանուր հասարակական շահ ու փոխադարձ ազատությունների սահմանափակումներ կան, որ Աստծո գոյությամբ կամ չգոյությամբ չէ, որ պայմանավորված են:


Ալֆ, թեմայի իմաստը հետևյալն է. շատ մարդիկ համոզված են, որ բարոյականության համար մարդ պարտական է Աստծուն, այն ստեղծված է։ Էվոլյուցիան չէր կարող զարգացնել բարոյական էակներ։ Կրեացիոնիզմի համակիրները հարցնում են՝ ինչպե՞ս է էվոլուցիայի ընթացքում զարգացել բարոյականությունը, եթե դրա սկզբունքներից մեկն է՝ վերապրում է ուժեղագույնը։ Այս միտքը շատ լավ արտահայտվում է Դոստոեվսկին «Կարամազով եղբարներ» վեպում. «եթե չկա Աստված, ապա ամեն բան թույլատրելի է»։

Թեմայի իմաստը այս մտքի քննարկումն է։

----------

Alphaone (04.02.2014), Sambitbaba (04.02.2014), Այբ (04.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆ, թեմայի իմաստը հետևյալն է. շատ մարդիկ համոզված են, որ բարոյականության համար մարդ պարտական է Աստծուն, այն ստեղծված է։ Էվոլյուցիան չէր կարող զարգացնել բարոյական էակներ։ Կրեացիոնիզմի համակիրները հարցնում են՝ ինչպե՞ս է էվոլուցիայի ընթացքում զարգացել բարոյականությունը, եթե դրա սկզբունքներից մեկն է՝ վերապրում է ուժեղագույնը։ Այս միտքը շատ լավ արտահայտվում է Դոստոեվսկին «Կարամազով եղբարներ» վեպում. «եթե չկա Աստված, ապա ամեն բան թույլատրելի է»։
> 
> Թեմայի իմաստը այս մտքի քննարկումն է։


Հա, Ժառ, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ ակախ Աստված կա, թե չէ, մարդ հասարակական էակ է ու առանց հասարակության դատապարտված է կործանման որպես տեսակ, դրա համար էլ էս դեպքում ուժեղագույնը դառնում է հասարակությունը, կապ չունի հասարակությանն Աստված է ստեղծել, թե էվոլյուցիան: Ու «լավը լինելը» միտվում է հասարակության պահպանմանը: Կոնկրետ ես, միշտ չի, որ էսպես ալտուրիստ եմ, լավ էլ միզանտրոպական հակումներ ունեմ, բայց միևնույն է «լավն եմ», անկախ էդ պահին հավատացյալ նոպաս է բռնել, թե աթեիստական:

----------

Jarre (04.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ընդհանրապես սեմանտիկ առումով «Մեռնեմ..... ինչ որ մեկին» ու «թաղեմ բոյը» և նմանատիպ այլ արտահայտությունները նույն կարգին են պատկանում։ *Անիմաստ, զգացմունքներ արտահայտող բացականչություններ են*։ Իհարկե ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում, բայց շատ հաճախ։


Ու նաև՝ անպատասխանատու... Չէ՞ որ ասված է. զգույշ եղիր, երբ մի բան ես ցանկանում, որովհետև շատ հնարավոր է, որ ցանկացածդ կստանաս:
Իսկ Տիեզերքը՝ քո ցանկությունները կատարողը, - զգացմունքներ չի հասկանում: Նա մի բան գիտի. կատարել քո ցանկություննրը:
Եվ պատկերացրեք, որ տատիկը սիրելի թոռան "բոյը թաղում է", մի հատ էլ վրան չանչ է անում... դե, իսկ Տիեզերքն էլ լսում է...

Բայց գիտե՞ք, թե ինչն է այստեղ հետաքրքիրը: Եթե վաղն այդ խեղճ թոռանը մի բան պատահի, ոչ ոք չի հիշի տատիկի "ցանկության" մասին: Կհիշեն թոռան չարաճճիությունները, կամ նրա չար բախտը, կամ վատ շրջապատը, կամ հարևանի չար աչքը... Ամեն ինչ, բայց ոչ "բարի տատիկի" խոսքերը, ճի՞շտ է:
Ինձ թվում է, այդ "Անիմաստ, զգացմունքներ արտահայտող բացականչությունները" միայն մեզ, հայերիս են յուրահատուկ:  Եվ պատկերացրեք. այն պահին, երբ հայ տատիկը սիրով լիքը սրտով "թաղում է" իր թանկագին թոռան բոյը, կողքովդ պատահաբար անցնող ռուսը, կամ անգլիացին, կամ չգիտեմ ով, քեզ հարցնում է, թե այդ տատիկն ի՞նչ ասաց իր թոռանը և դու թարգմանում ես... :Shok:  Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչ կասի նա...

----------

Smokie (04.02.2014), Այբ (04.02.2014), Ուլուանա (04.02.2014)

----------


## Այբ

> Ընդհանրապես սեմանտիկ առումով «Մեռնեմ..... ինչ որ մեկին» ու «թաղեմ բոյը» և նմանատիպ այլ արտահայտությունները նույն կարգին են պատկանում։ Անիմաստ, զգացմունքներ արտահայտող բացականչություններ են։ Իհարկե ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում, բայց շատ հաճախ։


«Մեռնեմ..... ինչ որ մեկին» ու «թաղեմ բոյը» և նմանատիպ այլ արտահայտություններով ուղղակի օրինակ էի բերել միտքս արտահայտելու համար: Ասածս այն է, որ Աստծուն հավատալով, կամ չհավատալով չի պայմանավորվում մարդու արարքները (լավ, կամ վատ մարդ լինելը):
Եթե ես ինչ-որ մեկին ուզենամ օգնել, կամ չօգնել, չեմ մտածի, թե օգնեմ, քանի որ  Աստված էդպես է պատվիրում, կամ չօգնեմ, որովհետև Աստծուն չեմ հավատում՝  «Ինչո՞ւ լինել լավը, եթե Աստված չկա»: Մի խոսքով՝ կօգնեմ, կամ չեմ օգնի, որովհետև էդ տեսակի մարդ եմ ես: Սա էր ասածս:

----------

Jarre (04.02.2014), Sambitbaba (07.02.2014), Smokie (04.02.2014)

----------


## ars83

> Աստծուն հավատացողները հավանաբար մտածում են, որ մարդ իր բարոյականությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ չկա Աստված, չկա բարոյականություն։ Եթե չկա Աստված, ապա կարելի է անել ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ բան։


Աստծո գոյությունը որևէ արարքի թույլատրելի լինելու հետ կապելն արդյո՞ք աստվածաշնչյան հիմք ունի: Ս. Պողոս առաքյալը, ով անկասկած հավատում էր Աստծո գոյությանը, գրում է. _«Ամէն ինչ ինձ արտօնուած է»_ (Ա Կոր. Զ, 12) Աստվածաշունչը սովորեցնում է, որ մենք ունենք ընտրության _կատարյալ_ ազատություն: Եվ հենց այդ կատարյալ ազատությունն է պատճառը, որ պատասխանատվություն ենք կրում մեր արարքների համար:




> Ավելին, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր եթե իմանան, որ Աստված վերևից իրանց չի նայում ու ահեղ ատյանի օրը իրանց սամասուդ չի անելու, էսօր մեծ սիրով կզբաղվեն դաժանությամբ։


Ինչպե՞ս ես այդքան համոզված նման բան պնդում, Արթուր ջան:  :Smile:  Եթե դու որևէ բանից տևական ժամանակ գիտակցաբար հրաժարվում ես, ապա դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում գալիս է մի պահ, որ կորցնում ես ցանկությունն այն բանի հանդեպ, ինչից հրաժարվում ես, կամ էլ այդ ցանկությունը զգալիորեն թուլանում է: Այնպես որ եթե նույնիսկ անտեսես այն գաղափարը կամ հավատալիքը, հանուն որի հրաժարվում էիր տվյալ բանից, վարքդ անմիջապես կտրուկ չի փոփոխվի, կարծում եմ: Եթե աստվածաշնչյան լեզվով խոսելու լինենք, ապա _«Ամէն ոք, ով Աստծուց է ծնուած, մեղք չի գործում, որովհետեւ Նրա սերմը մնում է նրա մէջ. չի էլ կարող մեղանչել, որովհետեւ Աստծուց է ծնուած։»_ (Ա Հովհ. Գ, 9)




> Հիմնական պատճառը, որ առայժմ նրանց ետ է պահում դրանից դա Աստծու հանդեպ հավատն է։


Նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում պարսավելի ոչինչ չկա դրանում:




> Իսկ աթեիստները կամ կրոնի հանդեպ այլ տեսակետ ունեցող մարդիկ ունեն բազմաթիվ այլ պատճառներ լինելու լավը և օգտակար լինել իրենց շրջապատող աշխարհին և մարդկությանը։


Այո, և կարծում եմ, հավատացյալը միայն պետք է ուրախ լինի նրա համար, որ որևէ մեկը բարիք է գործում, այլ ոչ թե վատաբանի, կամ հավատի քննություն անցկացնի: Ահա ևս մի խոսուն դրվագ Աստվածաշնչից այդ կապակցությամբ. _«Ոմանք՝ նախանձից եւ հակառակութիւնից դրդուած, իսկ ոմանք բարի մտադրութեամբ է, որ Քրիստոս են քարոզում. ոմանք էլ՝ սիրուց մղուած, քանզի գիտեն, որ կանգնած եմ Աւետարանի պաշտպանութեան համար. իսկ ոմանք Քրիստոսի մասին պատմում են հակառակութեան համար եւ ոչ թէ մաքուր սրտով, կարծելով, թէ նեղութիւններ են աւելացնում իմ կապանքների վրայ։»_ (Փիլիպ. Ա, 15-17) Թվում է, թե Ս. Պողոս առաքյալը պետք է վրդովվեր վատ մղումներից դրդված բարի գործ անողների դեմ, բայց նա գրում է. _«Բայց ինչ փոյթ. ինչ ձեւով էլ լինի, թէ՛ միտումնաւոր եւ թէ՛ ճշմարտութեամբ, Քրիստոսն է քարոզւում. եւ սրա համար ուրախ եմ ես, այլեւ պիտի շարունակեմ ուրախանալ»_ (Փիլիպ. Ա, 18): Բացի Ս. Պողոս առաքյալից ունենք հենց Քրիստոսի խոսքը նման դեպքի համար (Մարկ. Թ, 37-39):




> Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը։


Աստված բարության աղբյուրն է, հիմքը: Գիտակից, թե անգիտակից, կամա, թե ակամա, հավատալով, թե առանց հավատի, ընդունելով, թե չընդունելով, ամեն մարդ որ բարիք է գործում, Աստծուն հաճելի գործ է անում, «կապվում է» Աստծո հետ:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.02.2014), հովարս (11.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աստված բարության աղբյուրն է, հիմքը: Գիտակից, թե անգիտակից, կամա, թե ակամա, հավատալով, թե առանց հավատի, ընդունելով, թե չընդունելով, ամեն մարդ որ բարիք է գործում, Աստծուն հաճելի գործ է անում, «կապվում է» Աստծո հետ:


Ամեն ինչ հոյակապ ասացիր, Արս ջան, ու հոյակապ մեջբերումներով. նյութի ավելի լավ մատուցում ուղղակի անկարող եմ պատկերացնել:

Այս վերջին հարցում միայն կուզենայի մի բան ավելացնել.
Եթե ասում ենք, որ "Աստված բարության աղբյուրն է, հիմքը", - ուրեմն անհրաժշտ է նշել, որ ամեն ինչ, բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ, անկախ իր թողած սկզբնական տպավորությունից, - միայն և միայն բարիք է:
Հակառակ դեպքում պետք է ասել, որ Աստված ամեն ինչի աղբյուրն է, բացարձակապես Ամեն Ինչի:

Համաձա՞յն ես... :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Այս վերջին հարցում միայն կուզենայի մի բան ավելացնել.
> Եթե ասում ենք, որ "Աստված բարության աղբյուրն է, հիմքը", - ուրեմն անհրաժշտ է նշել, որ ամեն ինչ, բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ, անկախ իր թողած սկզբնական տպավորությունից, - միայն և միայն բարիք է:
> Հակառակ դեպքում պետք է ասել, որ Աստված ամեն ինչի աղբյուրն է, բացարձակապես Ամեն Ինչի:
> Համաձա՞յն ես...


Անկեղծ ասած, դժվարանում եմ համոզված պնդել, որ Աստված բացարձակապես ամեն ինչի աղբյուրն է, ասենք՝ մարդկային նախանձի: Մյուս կողմից, նախանձը մարդկային հոգու աստվածատուր բնական զգացական մասի աղճատված վիճակն է, որին մարդը հասել է՝ աստվածատուր բնական վիճակը մերժելու արդյունքում: Պատկերավոր ասած՝ խավարն առաջանում է այնտեղ, որտեղ լույսը բացակայում է: Եվ «Աստուած լոյս է, եւ նրա մէջ խաւար չկայ, բոլորովի՛ն չկայ» (Ա Հովհ. Ա, 5)
Այսպիսին է իմ պատկերացումը:  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Անկեղծ ասած, դժվարանում եմ համոզված պնդել, որ Աստված բացարձակապես ամեն ինչի աղբյուրն է, ասենք՝ մարդկային նախանձի: Մյուս կողմից, նախանձը մարդկային հոգու աստվածատուր բնական զգացական մասի աղճատված վիճակն է, որին մարդը հասել է՝ աստվածատուր բնական վիճակը մերժելու արդյունքում: Պատկերավոր ասած՝ խավարն առաջանում է այնտեղ, որտեղ լույսը բացակայում է: Եվ «*Աստուած լոյս է, եւ նրա մէջ խաւար չկայ, բոլորովի՛ն չկայ*» (Ա Հովհ. Ա, 5)
> Այսպիսին է իմ պատկերացումը:


"Սկզբէն Աստուած երկինքն ու երկիրը ստեղծեց: Երկիրը անձեւ ու պարապ էր եւ անդունին վրայ *խաւար կար*...(Ծննդոց, 1, 1-2.)

Եթե սա Աստծո ձեռքի գործը չէ, ապա ու՞մ... :Smile: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նախանձին... մի՞թե այն մեզ տրված բազմաթիվ խաղալիքներից մեկը չէ (դրական, թե բացասական, կապ չունի), որպեսզի մեր կյանքը հետաքրքիր անցնի:

"Եթե Ես չցանկանայի, որ դուք 
խաղաք որոշ “խաղեր”,
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մի՞թե 
կտայի ձեզ “խաղալիքներ”:
Դուք տալի՞ս եք ձեր երեխային 
որևէ խաղալիք,
Որի հետ, ձեր կարծիքով, 
խաղալ չի կարելի:" ("Մատեան Երանության") :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անկեղծ ասած, դժվարանում եմ համոզված պնդել, որ Աստված բացարձակապես ամեն ինչի աղբյուրն է, ասենք՝ մարդկային նախանձի: Մյուս կողմից, նախանձը մարդկային հոգու աստվածատուր բնական զգացական մասի աղճատված վիճակն է, որին մարդը հասել է՝ աստվածատուր բնական վիճակը մերժելու արդյունքում: Պատկերավոր ասած՝ խավարն առաջանում է այնտեղ, որտեղ լույսը բացակայում է: Եվ «Աստուած լոյս է, եւ նրա մէջ խաւար չկայ, բոլորովի՛ն չկայ» (Ա Հովհ. Ա, 5)
> Այսպիսին է իմ պատկերացումը:


քո պատկերացումը սխալ ա… ես էլ ասում եմ, բոլոր լավ բաները մարդու ստեղծածն ա, իսկ վատ բաները աստծունը… 

համ էլ մարդն ո՞վ ա որ չենթարկվի աստծուն… ինչի՞ պտի աստված մարդուն տա ինքնուրույնութուն որ նա սխալ գործի… ու հետո էլ ասի "հետևեք ինձ"… 

ինչի՞ պտի լավ բաներն աստծունը լինեն իսկ վատերը մարդունը… խավար էլ որ չլինի, լույսը չի լինի:… սկզբից խավարն ա եղել… առանց խավարի, լույսի արժեքը չես իմանա… ծավարն ավելի մեծ գործ ա անում քան լույսը… խավարի շնորհիվ ա որ քո մեջ լույսի նկատմամբ ձգտում առաջանա… խավարն ա քեզ ստիպում աշխատել, փմնտրել, հասնել, ուզենալ… իսկ լույսը քեզ անգյալության ա սովորացնում… շփացնում ա…

----------


## ars83

> "Սկզբէն Աստուած երկինքն ու երկիրը ստեղծեց: Երկիրը անձեւ ու պարապ էր եւ անդունին վրայ *խաւար կար*...(Ծննդոց, 1, 1-2.)
> Եթե սա Աստծո ձեռքի գործը չէ, ապա ու՞մ...


Աստվածաբան չեմ, որ կարողանամ հստակ ասել, ամեն դեպքում ես խավարը պատկերացնում եմ որպես լույսի բացակայություն, մեղքն էլ՝ Աստծու հետ անհամատեղելի:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նախանձին... մի՞թե այն մեզ տրված բազմաթիվ խաղալիքներից մեկը չէ (դրական, թե բացասական, կապ չունի), որպեսզի մեր կյանքը հետաքրքիր անցնի:


Խոսքս վատ նախանձի մասին է, որը բերում է դիմացինին վնասելու, զրկելու ցանկությանը: Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչով կարող է այդպիսի նախանձը հետաքրքրացնել մեր կյանքը:

----------

Lílium (26.02.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աստվածաբան չեմ, որ կարողանամ հստակ ասել, ամեն դեպքում ես խավարը պատկերացնում եմ որպես լույսի բացակայություն, մեղքն էլ՝ Աստծու հետ անհամատեղելի:


Ես էլ աստվածաբան չեմ, Արս ջան: Բայց դրա կարիքը չկա էլ:
Բավական է արդեն այն, որ քրիսոնեա ես, ու կարծես թե բավական հավատացյալ քրիստոնեա, համենայն դեպս, շատ տեղին մեջբերումներ ես անում Աստվածաշնչից:
Եվ ուրեմն մի բան է պետք ընդամենը. պետք է մեկ անգամ ևս կարդալ Աստվածաշնչի ամենաառաջին նախադասությունը և լրջորեն մտածել, թե ինչ է այնտեղ ասված: ՈՒ պետք չի ինչ-որ ենթատեքստեր փնտրել անգամ, ամեն ինչ հստակորեն ասված է:

Ու հետո, ի՞նչ է նշանակում, թե մեղքն Աստծո հետ անհամատեղելի է: Մի՞թե Աստված չի պատճառը, որ մեղսագործության սարսափի տակ ճկռած ենք արդեն քանի հազար տարի... Երևի կասես, որ մեղքը մարդն է գործում, իսկ Աստված նրան չի ստիպում մեղք գործել: Իսկ մի՞թե քիչ վերևում դու չէիր ասում, որ Աստված մարդուն կամքի ազատություն է տվել և մարդ իր կամքով է մեղք գործում: Իսկ ո՞րն է ուրեմն ազատությունը, եթե Աստված փիս գաիշնիկի նման ամեն կատարած մեղքի համար հատուցում է պահանջում:
Ինչու՞ է նա կամքի ազատություն տվել: Որպեսզի պատժելու պատճա՞ռ ունենա... Եվ այդ դեպքում ո՞վ է մեղավորը, դու՞, թե նա...

Դու տուն ես սարքել ու երկրորդ հարկի պատշգամբին ճաղեր չես դրել: Փոքրիկ զավակդ գալիս ու այդ անճաղ պատշգամբից ընկնում է: Ո՞վ է մեղավորը: Զավա՞կդ, թե՞ դու...
Ու՞մ է պետք պատժել...  




> Խոսքս վատ նախանձի մասին է, որը բերում է դիմացինին վնասելու, զրկելու ցանկությանը: Չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչով կարող է այդպիսի նախանձը հետաքրքրացնել մեր կյանքը


Էստեղ եկ քեզ ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ Մեֆի խոսքերը, լա՞վ...

"*Առանց խավարի, լույսի արժեքը չես իմանա… խավարն ավելի մեծ գործ ա անում քան լույսը… խավարի շնորհիվ ա որ քո մեջ լույսի նկատմամբ ձգտում առաջանա… խավարն ա քեզ ստիպում աշխատել, փնտրել, հասնել, ուզենալ… իսկ լույսը քեզ անգյալության ա սովորացնում… շփացնում ա*…"

----------

Jarre (27.02.2014)

----------


## ars83

> Ու հետո, ի՞նչ է նշանակում, թե մեղքն Աստծո հետ անհամատեղելի է: Մի՞թե Աստված չի պատճառը, որ մեղսագործության սարսափի տակ ճկռած ենք արդեն քանի հազար տարի... Երևի կասես, որ մեղքը մարդն է գործում, իսկ Աստված նրան չի ստիպում մեղք գործել: Իսկ մի՞թե քիչ վերևում դու չէիր ասում, որ Աստված մարդուն կամքի ազատություն է տվել և մարդ իր կամքով է մեղք գործում: Իսկ ո՞րն է ուրեմն ազատությունը, եթե Աստված փիս գաիշնիկի նման ամեն կատարած մեղքի համար հատուցում է պահանջում:
> Ինչու՞ է նա կամքի ազատություն տվել: Որպեսզի պատժելու պատճա՞ռ ունենա... Եվ այդ դեպքում ո՞վ է մեղավորը, դու՞, թե նա...
> Դու տուն ես սարքել ու երկրորդ հարկի պատշգամբին ճաղեր չես դրել: Փոքրիկ զավակդ գալիս ու այդ անճաղ պատշգամբից ընկնում է: Ո՞վ է մեղավորը: Զավա՞կդ, թե՞ դու...
> Ու՞մ է պետք պատժել...


Աշխարհում կա աստվածայինը՝ լավը, բարին, որը նախատեսված է մարդու բարօրության համար, և դրա բացակայությունը՝ վատը, չարը, որը տանում է դեպի մարդու կործանումը: Երկուսն էլ հավասարապես հասանելի են մարդուն: Այդ հասանելիությունը, ազատ ընտրության հնարավորությունը ես համարում եմ մեծագույն արժեք և սիրո արտահայտություն մարդու նկատմամբ: Ես չէի ցանկանա լինել ճաղերով վանդակի մեջ և բարիք գործել միայն այն պատճառով, որ չեմ կարող այն չգործել, այլընտրանք չունեմ: Մարդու համար հարմար է իրեն երեխայի, անկատարի տեղ դնելը, ազատությունից ու դրանից բխող պատասխանատվությունից հրաժարվելը, բայց դա հասուն քրիստոնեական մոտեցում չէ:
Ինչ վերաբերում է պատժին, ապա պետք է հասկանալ, որ հրաժարվելով բարիքից, մարդն ինքն իրեն պատժում է, չարիքն ընտրելով պետք է գիտակցել, որ այն չի կարող որևէ ուրիշ բանի հանգեցնել, քան կործանման. դա է դրա բնույթը:

Ես նաև չեմ պնդում, թե մարդ չպետք է ընկնի, կամ առանց մեղք գործելու հնարավոր է ապրել. ոչ, բոլորն էլ մեղք գործում են, ընկնում են, այն, ինչ սովորեցնում է քրիստոնեությունը, մեղքից հրաժարվել սովորելն է, նռա կործանարար բնույթը տեսնելը, ընկնելուց հետո կանգնելը: Բայց ոչ՝ ինքդ քեզ անզոր մանուկ համարել և թուլության պատճառով սևին սպիտակ անվանել, մեղքն էլ՝ լավ բան ու ապրել ինքնախաբեության մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աշխարհում կա աստվածայինը՝ լավը, բարին, որը նախատեսված է մարդու բարօրության համար, և դրա բացակայությունը՝ վատը, չարը, որը տանում է դեպի մարդու կործանումը: Երկուսն էլ հավասարապես հասանելի են մարդուն: Այդ հասանելիությունը, ազատ ընտրության հնարավորությունը ես համարում եմ մեծագույն արժեք և սիրո արտահայտություն մարդու նկատմամբ: Ես չէի ցանկանա լինել ճաղերով վանդակի մեջ և բարիք գործել միայն այն պատճառով, որ չեմ կարող այն չգործել, այլընտրանք չունեմ: Մարդու համար հարմար է իրեն երեխայի, անկատարի տեղ դնելը, ազատությունից ու դրանից բխող պատասխանատվությունից հրաժարվելը, բայց դա հասուն քրիստոնեական մոտեցում չէ:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է պատժին, ապա պետք է հասկանալ, որ հրաժարվելով բարիքից, մարդն ինքն իրեն պատժում է, չարիքն ընտրելով պետք է գիտակցել, որ այն չի կարող որևէ ուրիշ բանի հանգեցնել, քան կործանման. դա է դրա բնույթը:
> 
> Ես նաև չեմ պնդում, թե մարդ չպետք է ընկնի, կամ առանց մեղք գործելու հնարավոր է ապրել. ոչ, բոլորն էլ մեղք գործում են, ընկնում են, այն, ինչ սովորեցնում է քրիստոնեությունը, մեղքից հրաժարվել սովորելն է, նռա կործանարար բնույթը տեսնելը, ընկնելուց հետո կանգնելը: Բայց ոչ՝ ինքդ քեզ անզոր մանուկ համարել և թուլության պատճառով սևին սպիտակ անվանել, մեղքն էլ՝ լավ բան ու ապրել ինքնախաբեության մեջ:


Գոյություն ունի Ամբողջականություն, և դա Ամենն Է, Ինչ Կա: Եվ դա կատարյալ է իր ամբողջաականության մեջ: Ինչպես նաև ամեն ինչ մեջ շուրջ, մեծ թե աննշան, կատարյալ է իր ամբողջականությանբ:Բզեզը: Տերևը: Ձյան փաթիլը: Սարը: Օվկիանոսը: Ի՞նչ կարելի է ավելացնել դրանց, ավելի կատարյալ բզեզ, տերև, փաթիլ, ծառ կամ օվկիանոս ստանալու համար: Եվ կամ` պակասեցնել:
Եկ, փորձենք բզեզից հանել խայթը, որ չխայթի, սարից հանենք անդունդները, որ չգահավիժենք, ի՞նչ հանենք օվկիանոսից, որպեսզի չխեղդվենք...

Ամենամեծ Ամբողջականությունը` հենց Աստվածայինն է, որ կա: Աստվածայինը` ամենամեծ Կատարելությունն է: Կատարելությունն այն է, ինչ իր մեջ ոչ մի ավել կամ պակաս բան չունի, ինչի մեջ հնարավոր չէ որևէ բան ներդնել կամ որևէ բան առանձնացնել նրանինց:

Աստվածայինը` Ամենն Է, Ինչ Կա: Պետք չէ մասնատել նրան: Մասնատելով նրան, դու նրան զրկում ես հզորությունից, ամենակարողությունից: Դու փորձում ես խլել աստվածայինից նրան պատկանող մի բան, ինչ պակաս կարևոր չէ մեր կյանքն ապրելու համար (դու ինքդ համաձայնվեցիր վերևում): Խլելով դա Աստվածայինից, դու հարկադրված ես ստեղծել մեկին, ով պետք է կրի այդ խլածն իր ուսերին, ընդ որում քո այդ նորաստեղծ էությունը պետք Աստվածայինին հավասար հզորություն ունենա, որպեսզի կարողանա կրել այն, ինչ Աստվածայինի մասն է եղել: Դու փորձում ես Աստվածայինին հավասարազոր հակառակորդ ստեղծել, ով այնքան է հզոր, որ քեզ կարող է խլել քո Աստծոց... 

Մի՞թե հնարավոր է դա, Արս... Լավ, ասենք թե դու ես թույլը և կարող ես սայթաքել, բայց քո Աստված... ինչպե՞ս կարող է քեզ սիրող Աստված ինչ-որ մեկին քեզ զիջել... և ընդամենն այն պատճառով, որ դու սայթաքել ես...

----------


## mnowak

Ինչո՞ւ լինել լավը, եթե Աստված չկա - 
Իսկ ոնց կարողա հարցնողը էտքան հաստատ ասի , կա՞, թե՞ չկա ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչո՞ւ լինել լավը, եթե Աստված չկա - 
> Իսկ ոնց կարողա հարցնողը էտքան հաստատ ասի , կա՞, թե՞ չկա ...


եթե չլիներ…

----------

mnowak (02.07.2014)

----------


## Nihil

Բայց ինչ վատ կլիներ էլի, որ աստված լիներ, մի անկապ բան անում ես, գնում ես մեղքերիդ թողություն ես տալիս ու վերջ, ամեն ինչ նորմ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (03.07.2014), Տրիբուն (06.07.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց ինչ վատ կլիներ էլի, որ աստված լիներ, մի անկապ բան անում ես, գնում ես մեղքերիդ թողություն ես տալիս ու վերջ, ամեն ինչ նորմ ա


Որ աստված չկա ու իրա երկրպագուներից շատերը սենց ագրեսիվ են, բա որ լինե՞ր ինչ կլիներ  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.07.2014), Nihil (03.07.2014), Աթեիստ (06.07.2014), Տրիբուն (06.07.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Բայց ինչ վատ կլիներ էլի, որ աստված լիներ, մի անկապ բան անում ես, գնում ես մեղքերիդ թողություն ես տալիս ու վերջ, ամեն ինչ նորմ ա


Մեղքին թողություն Աստված չէ որ պետք է տա այլ նա ում նկատմամբ մեղք է գործվել:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.07.2014), Ուլուանա (20.07.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

*Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը։*
Ինձ թվում ա Աստծո ու մարդու բարիության փոխկապակցվածությունը կարելի ա կապել սիմվոլիզմի հետ: Աստված բարիության, սիրո, ուժի ու այլ հատկանիշների խորհրդանիշ ա ( խոսքս բոլոր տեսակի աստվածներին ա վերաբերվում` հին աստվածներին, նոր աստվածներին, յոթ աստվածներին (Ave Game of Thrones), բազմա-, միա- ): Ու պարտադիր չի բարիություն լինի: Ինչ որ իրանից խորհրդանշում ա եդ աստված (ով ոնց ուզում ա թող անվանի` աստվածուհի, արձան, մարդ, պամիդոռ, գաղափարներ), դրան ձգտող մարդը կձգտի եդ հատկանիշներին կամ կվերագրի ինքը իրան: Մնացած դեպքերում չկա կապ:

*Հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Աստծու ու Աստծուն չհավատացողը կարո՞ղ է հավատացյալից ավելի լավը լինել։*
Միանշանակ հնարավոր ա: Ես, անձամբ ես, ես ` Գրիֆֆինս, նկատել եմ, որ լավը ( ես բառի բոլոր սահմանումներով) լինում են միայն իսկական (այո-այո իսկական, հալալ, զուլալ, ազնիվ սեփական գաղափարներին) աթեիստնեը ու իսկական հավատքով օժտված մարդիկ: Մի քիչ հակասական ա ստացվում են, որ տարբեր բևեռներում գտնվողները հանգում են նույն գաղափարներին, բայց իմ հանդիպած մարդկանց դեպքում եդպես ա: Շատ դեպքերում արդյունքն ա կարևոր, ոչ թե ճանապարհը որը դու անցնում ես: Իսկ ինչ վերաբրևում ա պսևդո աթեիստներին ու պսևդո հավատացյալներին, ովքեր ես վստահ եմ հերթական իներցիայի արդյունք են: Նման մարդիկ գաղափար չունեն ոչ հավատքից, ոչ մտածելու ունակությունից, ոչ աթեիզմից, ոչ աստվածներից, ոչ մի բանից...Հասուն մարդը, ով ունի գիտակցություն ու մտածողություն, ով ունակ ա կայացնել որոշումներ` հասկանում ա, որ լավը լինելը դժվար ճանապարհն ա, ու եդ մարդը ընդունում ա գիտակցական որոշում անցնել դժվար ճանապարհով: Աստծո առկայությունը կապ չունի, կապ ունի բանական մարդու մտածողության որակը ու գիտակցված որոշումներ կայացնելու ունակությունը: Հեշտ թե դժվար ճանապարհ ընտրելը:
Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ չգրեք <<դու մարդկանց լավ չես ճանաչում, օրինակ տատուս հարևան Վաղոն չիհամապատասխանում գրածիդ>> կամ << ոնց կարաս եդքան քիչ մարդկանց ճանաչելով նման կարծիք կազմել, վերոնշյալ Վաղոյի օրինակը>>: Ես էլի կնշեմ սա իմ դիտարկումն ա իմ շրջապատում գտնվող մարդկանց մասին:

*Կարելի՞ է բարի լինել Առանց աստծու։ Կամ ՝ ինչո՞ւ լինել բարի, եթե չկա Աստված։*
Իսկ ինչու՞ չլինել: Բարիությունը որոշակի հատկանիշների համախումբ ա: Պետք ա սկզբում հասկանալ, թե ինչի՞ հետևանք ա նման բնավորության գիծը` գենետիկա ( հա, կան մարդիկ ովքեր համարում են, որ մեր բնավորությունը մենք ժառանգում ենք մեր ծնողներից), արտաքին միջավայրի ներգործությունից, վթարից հետո ուղեղում վնասվածի հետևանքով առաջացած օժախից, ուռուցքից և այլն: Պետք ա հասկանալ եդ բարիությունը ի՞նչ ա հետապնդում` մեղքերի թողություն, էնդորֆինների ( երջանկության հորմոնների ) գեր արտադրություն, են որ ասում են << բարի արարք անելուց հետո ես ինձ լավ եմ զգում>>, առանց պատճառի և այլ: Ու իրա բնույթով ես ամենը դիտարկելով կարելի ա ասել, որ հնարավոր ա լինել բարի կամ լավը առանց Աստծո:




> Ինչո՞ւ մարդկանց մեծ մասը որոշ հարցերում ունեն բարոյականության նույն զգացումը (օրինակ ՝ մարդասպանությունը, բռնաբարությունը, գողությունը վատ բաներ են։ Սովածին հաց տալը, հիվանդին բուժելը, հաշմանդամին օգնելը լավ բաներ են)։


Օյ, բազմաթիվ ֆակտորների հետևանք: Սկզբում ինչ որ մեկը ( հավես ավատառով) շատ ճիշտ բան էր գրել, կապելով ես ամենը անգիտակացական ասպարեզին: Իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ, որ միշտ չի եղել որ մարդասպանությունը եղել ա վատ բան, դա եղել ա անհրաժեշտություն: Իմ կարծիքով անգիտակցական մակարդակում սպանությունը դա ճիշտ/բնական բան ա` ինքնապահպանման բնազդի հետ կապված, իսկ այլ <<վատն>> ա արդեն գիտակցական մակարդակում: Որովհետև մեզ ծնված օրվանից թելադրում են գաղափարներ/մտքեր, որոնք մենք որդեգերով` կամա թե ակամա, ճնշում ենք մեր բնազդները:Ու նույնը վերաբերվում ա այսպես ասած <<լավ>> հատկանիշներին: 
Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Jarre (01.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> լավը լինելը դժվար ճանապարհն ա:


Մի՞թե: :Sad: 
Մի՞թե դժվար է չստել, չսպանել, չգողանալ, չնախանձել, չդավաճանել... (ինքդ շարունակիր)
*Մի՞թե դժվար է դա:*

----------

Enna Adoly (01.08.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Մի՞թե:
> Մի՞թե դժվար է չստել, չսպանել, չգողանալ, չնախանձել, չդավաճանել... (ինքդ շարունակիր)
> *Մի՞թե դժվար է դա:*


Սամ ջան, մի՞թե դժվար է շնչել։ Հա, դժվար է, եթե ջրի տակ ես։ Բայց բացարձակ խնդիր չի, եթե ցամաքում ես, եթե կա թթվածին, ու եթե ֆիզիկական արատ չունես։
Երբեմն ահավոր հեշտ ա՝ էն աստիճան, որ սկի չես էլ գիտակցում, երբեմն էլ ահավոր դժվար։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, մի՞թե դժվար է շնչել։ Հա, դժվար է, եթե ջրի տակ ես։ Բայց բացարձակ խնդիր չի, եթե ցամաքում ես, եթե կա թթվածին, ու եթե ֆիզիկական արատ չունես։
> Երբեմն ահավոր հեշտ ա՝ էն աստիճան, որ սկի չես էլ գիտակցում, երբեմն էլ ահավոր դժվար։


Ես ինչ-որ չհասկացա, Ժառ ջան...
Հիմա դու ուզում ես ասել, որ ստելը, սպանելը, գողանալը, նախանձելը, դավաճանելը` սրանք բոլորը մեզ համար շնչելու պես անհրաժեշտ բանե՞ր են... :Shok: 
Կամ էլ մենք բոլորս արատավո՞ր ենք: :Xeloq:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Կամ էլ մենք բոլորս արատավո՞ր ենք:


Կա միջավայր, կան մարդիկ, որտեղ գոյատևելու համար անհրաժեշտ է:

----------

Jarre (01.08.2014), Sambitbaba (01.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կա միջավայր, կան մարդիկ, որտեղ գոյատևելու համար անհրաժեշտ է:


Դեմ չեմ, Էննա ջան: 
Իհարկե, ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է: Բայց ոչ առօրեական կյանքում:
Առօրեական կյանքը, որքան էլ ծանր ու անտանելի լինի, էքստրեմալ չի, կյանքի ու մահու խնդիր չի, իսկ մենք հենց այդպիսի, այլ ոչ թե էքստրեմալ կյանքի մասին ենք այստեղ խոսում: Իսկ եթե կյանքի ու մահու խնդիր չի, ուրեմն դու ոչ թե մեկ, այլ տարբեր ընտրություններ ունես:
Եվ դրանցից ընդամենը մեկն է` կյանքդ կազմակերպել ստելու, սպանելու, գողանալու, նախանձելու, դավաճանելու վրա:

----------


## Jarre

> Սամ ջան, մի՞թե դժվար է շնչել։ Հա, դժվար է, եթե ջրի տակ ես։ Բայց բացարձակ խնդիր չի, եթե ցամաքում ես, եթե կա թթվածին, ու եթե ֆիզիկական արատ չունես։
> Երբեմն ահավոր հեշտ ա՝ էն աստիճան, որ սկի չես էլ գիտակցում, երբեմն էլ ահավոր դժվար։


Սամ ջան, կան տարբեր իրականություններ։ ԱՄՆ-ի քո իրականություն, Դոմինիկյանի իմ իրականությությունը ու իսրայելում գտնվող պաղեստինցու իրականությունները տարբեր են։ Քո համար անհրաժեշտ չի, իրա համար օդից էլ ավելի անհրաժեշտ ա իրա ու իրա երեխաների կյանքը փրկելու համար։

----------


## GriFFin

> Մի՞թե:
> Մի՞թե դժվար է չստել, չսպանել, չգողանալ, չնախանձել, չդավաճանել... *(ինքդ շարունակիր)*
> *Մի՞թե դժվար է դա:*


Այո, դժվար ա: Ես զարմանում եմ, միթ՞ե ես եմ, որ պեքա ա պատասխանեմ եդ միթեին: Դուք Ձեր շուրջը չեք նայու՞մ, չեք նկատում ի՞նչ ա կատարվում: Ըստ Ձեզ ովքեր են ավելի շատ ազնիվ թե՞ անազնիվ մարդիկ, գող ( չգիդեմ Դուք ում եք գող համարում ) թե՞ չգողացող, դավաճանողները ( պարտադիր չի զուգնկերոջը ) թե՞ չդավաճանողները  *(ինքդ շարունակիր)*: Մարդիկ, ընդունեք, որ բարի, ազնիվ, արադար, համբերատար, ուրախ, երջանիկ լինեը ավելի բարդ բան ա իրանից ներկայացնում: Դու ավելի շատ արգելքների ես հանդիպում, երբ չես ստում, ազնիվ ես, հարգանքով ես վերաբերվում դիմացինին: Արտաքինից նման մարդկանց հա ճնշում են` ճնշում են մարդիկ, երևույթները, անզորության միտքը, են որ քո արարքները չի գնահատվում ու նման բաներ: Օրինակ` Շատ ավելի հեշտ ա 1000 դոլար կաշառք տալ ու ընդունվել աշխատանքի կամ տեստեր գողանալ, որ աչքերդ փակ ստանաս քնությունդ, թե՞ սովորել-սովորել-սովորել, գիշեր չքնել, աչք քոռացնել: Ես հասարակ օրինակներ են, մնացածը *(ինքդ շարունակիր)*:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, կան տարբեր իրականություններ։ ԱՄՆ-ի քո իրականություն, Դոմինիկյանի իմ իրականությությունը ու իսրայելում գտնվող պաղեստինցու իրականությունները տարբեր են։ Քո համար անհրաժեշտ չի, իրա համար օդից էլ ավելի անհրաժեշտ ա իրա ու իրա երեխաների կյանքը փրկելու համար։


ԱՄՆ-ում էլ լիքը գող ու ավազակ կա, հավանաբար Դոմինիկյանում էլ: Ու նրանց, ասենք գողանալու տարբերությունը ո՞րն է, Ժառ ջան, մերոնք աջ ձեռքով են գողանում, իսկ ձերոնք ձախո՞վ... Պաղեստինցին էլ Իսրաելում սպանում է էքստրեմալ պայմաններում, բայց մենք կարծես թե դրա մասին չենք խոսում, չէ՞... Էքստրեմալն այն է, երբ այլ կերպ չես կարող, և այդ դեպքում քեզ ոչ ոք չի դատում (եթե հնարավոր է, եկ չսկսենք այստեղ վերլուծել, թե ով է մեղավոր պատերազմում, լա՞վ, - հեչ տեղը չի... ):

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այո, դժվար ա: Ես զարմանում եմ, միթ՞ե ես եմ, որ պեքա ա պատասխանեմ եդ միթեին: Դուք Ձեր շուրջը չեք նայու՞մ, չեք նկատում ի՞նչ ա կատարվում: Ըստ Ձեզ ովքեր են ավելի շատ ազնիվ թե՞ անազնիվ մարդիկ, գող ( չգիդեմ Դուք ում եք գող համարում ) թե՞ չգողացող, դավաճանողները ( պարտադիր չի զուգնկերոջը ) թե՞ չդավաճանողները  *(ինքդ շարունակիր)*: Մարդիկ, ընդունեք, որ բարի, ազնիվ, արադար, համբերատար, ուրախ, երջանիկ լինեը ավելի բարդ բան ա իրանից ներկայացնում: Դու ավելի շատ արգելքների ես հանդիպում, երբ չես ստում, ազնիվ ես, հարգանքով ես վերաբերվում դիմացինին: Արտաքինից նման մարդկանց հա ճնշում են` ճնշում են մարդիկ, երևույթները, անզորության միտքը, են որ քո արարքները չի գնահատվում ու նման բաներ: Օրինակ` Շատ ավելի հեշտ ա 1000 դոլար կաշառք տալ ու ընդունվել աշխատանքի կամ տեստեր գողանալ, որ աչքերդ փակ ստանաս քնությունդ, թե՞ սովորել-սովորել-սովորել, գիշեր չքնել, աչք քոռացնել: Ես հասարակ օրինակներ են, մնացածը *(ինքդ շարունակիր)*:


Ըստ իս` ավելի շատ են ազնիվները, ավելի շատ են չգողացողները, ավելի շատ են հավատարիմները, ավելի շատ են սիրողները, ավելի շատ են ներողները, ավելի շատ են, ավելի շատ են (որքա՞ն շարունակեմ): Եվ այստեղ կապ չունի, թե ես կամ դու որտեղ ենք ապրում. ամեն տեղ էլ կա ամեն ինչից:
Կարևորն այն է, թե ես և դու ի՛նչ ենք փնտրում:
Եթե դու ծովափին գեղեցիկ կարմիր քարեր ես փնտրում, ոչ պակաս գեղեցիկ կանաչ քարերը հնարավոր է, որ չնկատես էլ` ուշադրությունդ կենտրոնացված է կարմիր քարերի վրա: Քո նպատակը չէ կանաչ քարեր հավաքելը, հետո՞ ինչ, որ գեղեցիկ են:
Հիմա դու, Լիզա ջան, նպատակ ես դրել անազնիվների, գողերի, դավաճանների կոլեկցիա հավաքել, այդ պատճառով է, որ ազնիվներին, չգողացողներին, հավատարիմներին չես նկատում, - ինչի՞դ են պետք:
Ու հետո... ի՞նչ գործ ունես ուրիշների հետ, Լիզա ջան: Թե ով, ինչ է անում շուրջդ ("Դուք Ձեր շուրջը չեք նայու՞մ"): Շրջապատը` մեր հայելին է, մեր ներսի արտացոլումը դրսում: Եթե ցանկանում ես դուրսդ փոխել, պետք է սկզբից փոխես ներսդ: Բայց մեզ մոտ ավելի լավ է ստացվում համարել, թե այդ մենք ենք մեր շրջապատի հայելին, և ինչ տեղի է ունենում մեր շուրջ, դա էլ հեց պետք է կրկնօրինակենք: Այդ է պատճառը, որ համարում ենք, որ ավելի հեշտ է անազնիվ, գող ու դավաճան լինել, այսինքն` արտացոլել շրջապատին մեր մեջ, - ախր այդ դեպքում էլ, գոնե գնա կանգնիր ազնիվի, հավատարիմի առջև...

Բայց ոչ... Դու մռայլ կանգնում ես հայելու առջև ևս ասում ես արտացոլմանդ. "Օքեյ, համոզեցիր, ես համաձայն եմ ժպտալ: Բայց առաջինը պետք է ժպտաս դու՛": :Sad:

----------

Smokie (02.08.2014), Ուլուանա (02.08.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Այո, դժվար ա: Ես զարմանում եմ, միթ՞ե ես եմ, որ պեքա ա պատասխանեմ եդ միթեին: Դուք Ձեր շուրջը չեք նայու՞մ, չեք նկատում ի՞նչ ա կատարվում: Ըստ Ձեզ ովքեր են ավելի շատ ազնիվ թե՞ անազնիվ մարդիկ, գող ( չգիդեմ Դուք ում եք գող համարում ) թե՞ չգողացող, դավաճանողները ( պարտադիր չի զուգնկերոջը ) թե՞ չդավաճանողները  *(ինքդ շարունակիր)*: Մարդիկ, ընդունեք, որ բարի, ազնիվ, արադար, համբերատար, ուրախ, երջանիկ լինեը ավելի բարդ բան ա իրանից ներկայացնում: Դու ավելի շատ արգելքների ես հանդիպում, երբ չես ստում, ազնիվ ես, հարգանքով ես վերաբերվում դիմացինին: Արտաքինից նման մարդկանց հա ճնշում են` ճնշում են մարդիկ, երևույթները, անզորության միտքը, են որ քո արարքները չի գնահատվում ու նման բաներ: Օրինակ` Շատ ավելի հեշտ ա 1000 դոլար կաշառք տալ ու ընդունվել աշխատանքի կամ տեստեր գողանալ, որ աչքերդ փակ ստանաս քնությունդ, թե՞ սովորել-սովորել-սովորել, գիշեր չքնել, աչք քոռացնել: Ես հասարակ օրինակներ են, մնացածը *(ինքդ շարունակիր)*:


Չեմ հավատում: :Nea:  Ամեն մարդ իր արարքների համար պատասխանատու ա սեփական խղճի առաջ: Չեմ հավատում, որ գոնե մի քիչ խիղճ չունի, որ սրտի խորքում չի գիտակցում, իր սխալ ճանապարհի վրա լինելը: Ամեն մի տականքի մեջ երևի կարելի ա գտնել դրականի մի նշույլ ու եթե դա ունի, ուրեմն զոմբիացած չի ու կգիտակցի, թե ինչ ա անում: :Yes:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.08.2014), Sambitbaba (03.08.2014), Ուլուանա (03.08.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ըստ իս` ավելի շատ են ազնիվները, ավելի շատ են չգողացողները, ավելի շատ են հավատարիմները, ավելի շատ են սիրողները, ավելի շատ են ներողները, ավելի շատ են, ավելի շատ են (որքա՞ն շարունակեմ): Եվ այստեղ կապ չունի, թե ես կամ դու որտեղ ենք ապրում. ամեն տեղ էլ կա ամեն ինչից:
> Կարևորն այն է, թե ես և դու ի՛նչ ենք փնտրում:
> Եթե դու ծովափին գեղեցիկ կարմիր քարեր ես փնտրում, ոչ պակաս գեղեցիկ կանաչ քարերը հնարավոր է, որ չնկատես էլ` ուշադրությունդ կենտրոնացված է կարմիր քարերի վրա: Քո նպատակը չէ կանաչ քարեր հավաքելը, հետո՞ ինչ, որ գեղեցիկ են:
> Հիմա դու, Լիզա ջան, նպատակ ես դրել անազնիվների, գողերի, դավաճանների կոլեկցիա հավաքել, այդ պատճառով է, որ ազնիվներին, չգողացողներին, հավատարիմներին չես նկատում, - ինչի՞դ են պետք:
> Ու հետո... ի՞նչ գործ ունես ուրիշների հետ, Լիզա ջան: Թե ով, ինչ է անում շուրջդ ("Դուք Ձեր շուրջը չեք նայու՞մ"): Շրջապատը` մեր հայելին է, մեր ներսի արտացոլումը դրսում: Եթե ցանկանում ես դուրսդ փոխել, պետք է սկզբից փոխես ներսդ: Բայց մեզ մոտ ավելի լավ է ստացվում համարել, թե այդ մենք ենք մեր շրջապատի հայելին, և ինչ տեղի է ունենում մեր շուրջ, դա էլ հեց պետք է կրկնօրինակենք: Այդ է պատճառը, որ համարում ենք, որ ավելի հեշտ է անազնիվ, գող ու դավաճան լինել, այսինքն` արտացոլել շրջապատին մեր մեջ, - ախր այդ դեպքում էլ, գոնե գնա կանգնիր ազնիվի, հավատարիմի առջև...
> 
> Բայց ոչ... Դու մռայլ կանգնում ես հայելու առջև ևս ասում ես արտացոլմանդ. "Օքեյ, համոզեցիր, ես համաձայն եմ ժպտալ: Բայց առաջինը պետք է ժպտաս դու՛":


Ապրելավայրը կապ չունի, ես չգիդեմ Դուք որտեղից եք: Ու իմ համար դա էականել չի, մարդը իրա տեսակով վատն ա: Անկախ նրանից, թե ինքը որտեղ ա գտնվում: Են թե ես ինչի՞ կալեկցիա եմ հավաքում, եդ ես թեմաին չի վերաբերվում: Կարող ենք թեմա բացել առանձին ու զրուցել դրա շուրջ: Բայց ամեն դեպքում նշեմ: Դուք իմ միտքը սխալ ուղությամբ եք տանում, դրա համար կշարունակեմ գրել, երբ իմաստ տեսնեմ: Անձնական դաշտ չեմ անցնի ( չնայած Դուք իրա բնույթով անցաք, վերագրելով ինձ որոշակի բնավորության գծեր ելնելով իմ 1000 բառ հազիվ պարունակող տեքստից, ուղեք թե սխալ եմ): Իսկ հիմա. իմ դեպքում հակառակն ա ( թույլ տամ ինքս ինձ անկեղծանալ), ես շրջապատի և տականքություն եմ նկատում և լավ կողմերը ու ի շնորհիվ եդ վատի ես կատարելագործվում եմ ու ձգտում եմ իմ մեջ ավելացնել լավը, ինչը ես նույնպես տեսնում եմ ու ձգտում դրան: Ձեր բերած օրիանկով կանաչների-կարմիրների, ալյ խոսքերով` ես նկատում երկուսնել: Կրկնօրինակումը՞: Ես հատվածը բոլ-բոլ ծիծաղացրեց, ինքս իմ վրա վերցրեցի: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Ձեր դեպքում դուք ազնվության ու բարիության հասել եք առանց ջանքերի, ու շրջապատված եք միայն դրականով օժտված մարդկանցով: Բայց իմ աշխարհը եդպիսին չէ: Իմ աշխարհում մարդիկ վախենում են հակառակ գնալ սիստեմին, կանգնել ու պայքարել, կաշառք չտալ, արտագրելու տեղը սովորել ու նման բաներ: Կան եզակիներ, ովքեր անխախ ամենինչից դեռ շարունակում են ազնիվ մնալ սեփական գաղափարներին, բայց իմ աշխարհում իրանք քիչ են:  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## GriFFin

> Չեմ հավատում: Ամեն մարդ իր արարքների համար պատասխանատու ա սեփական խղճի առաջ: Չեմ հավատում, որ գոնե մի քիչ խիղճ չունի, որ սրտի խորքում չի գիտակցում, իր սխալ ճանապարհի վրա լինելը: Ամեն մի տականքի մեջ երևի կարելի ա գտնել դրականի մի նշույլ ու եթե դա ունի, ուրեմն զոմբիացած չի ու կգիտակցի, թե ինչ ա անում:


Հմ, գալի՞ս ես էքսպերիմենտ դնենք: Արի մեր երկրի գլխավոր տականքներին` կառավարութայն գլխին կանգանծ մարդկանց բան հասկացնենք: Տես կստացվի՞: Պատկերացրա դու ունես հնարավորություն թակել մեր իշխանության խղճին, ըստ քեզ կստացվի՞: Ըստ իս չէ, բայց դե ես հայտնի պիսիմիստ եմ: Մի գուցե ես սխալվում եմ, ու իրանք մեր փողերը չեն ուտում, ամենինչ անում են մեր լավի համար: Եսիմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ապրելավայրը կապ չունի, ես չգիդեմ Դուք որտեղից եք: Ու իմ համար դա էականել չի, մարդը իրա տեսակով վատն ա: Անկախ նրանից, թե ինքը որտեղ ա գտնվում: Են թե ես ինչի՞ կալեկցիա եմ հավաքում, եդ ես թեմաին չի վերաբերվում: Կարող ենք թեմա բացել առանձին ու զրուցել դրա շուրջ: Բայց ամեն դեպքում նշեմ: Դուք իմ միտքը սխալ ուղությամբ եք տանում, դրա համար կշարունակեմ գրել, երբ իմաստ տեսնեմ: Անձնական դաշտ չեմ անցնի ( չնայած Դուք իրա բնույթով անցաք, վերագրելով ինձ որոշակի բնավորության գծեր ելնելով իմ 1000 բառ հազիվ պարունակող տեքստից, ուղեք թե սխալ եմ): Իսկ հիմա. իմ դեպքում հակառակն ա ( թույլ տամ ինքս ինձ անկեղծանալ), ես շրջապատի և տականքություն եմ նկատում և լավ կողմերը ու ի շնորհիվ եդ վատի ես կատարելագործվում եմ ու ձգտում եմ իմ մեջ ավելացնել լավը, ինչը ես նույնպես տեսնում եմ ու ձգտում դրան: Ձեր բերած օրիանկով կանաչների-կարմիրների, ալյ խոսքերով` ես նկատում երկուսնել: Կրկնօրինակումը՞: Ես հատվածը բոլ-բոլ ծիծաղացրեց, ինքս իմ վրա վերցրեցի: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Ձեր դեպքում դուք ազնվության ու բարիության հասել եք առանց ջանքերի, ու շրջապատված եք միայն դրականով օժտված մարդկանցով: Բայց իմ աշխարհը եդպիսին չէ: Իմ աշխարհում մարդիկ վախենում են հակառակ գնալ սիստեմին, կանգնել ու պայքարել, կաշառք չտալ, արտագրելու տեղը սովորել ու նման բաներ: Կան եզակիներ, ովքեր անխախ ամենինչից դեռ շարունակում են ազնիվ մնալ սեփական գաղափարներին, բայց իմ աշխարհում իրանք քիչ են: 
> Շնորհակալություն:


Ես էլ` Երկիր մոլորակից եմ, և ինձ հետ պետք չի "դուք"-ով խոսել` մեր իրականության մեջ ես էլ` մի հատ եմ: :Smile:  Եվ դա էական է, քանզի մենք բոլորս`մեկ ենք: Սրանից եզրակացություն, որ իմ տեսակով ես էլ` մարդ եմ, բայց ես` լավն եմ: Այդպես եմ ընտրել: Եվ, քանի որ ընտրել եմ այդպես, ինձ հենց լավն է հետաքրքրում, իսկ վատի մասին կխոսեմ միայն, համեմատելով այն լավի հետ: Իսկ դու՞: Դու լա՞վն ես, թե՞... ի՞նչ ես դու՛ ընտրել... Գիտեմ, դու էլ ես լավը` դու էլ ես այդ ընտրել: Եվ այդ պատճառով առաջարկում եմ, որ անգամ վատ մարդու հիշատակելիս (վատ մարդ չկա), հուսալ, որ նրա մեջ էլ շուտով կարթնանա լավը, քանզի շատ ավելի դժվար է վատը լինլ: Գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ հզոր ուժ է հույսը: Հույսի շնորհիվ մարդիկ նույնիսկ մահից հետ` կյանք են վերադառում...
Քո կոլեկցիան էլ, իմ կոլեկցիան էլ` թեմային շատ են վերաբերվում, քանզի մեր կոլեկցիաներն են մեզ դարձնում այն, ինչ մենք կանք: Դու չես կարող քո ծխնելույզ մաքրողի գործիքների կոլեկցիայով հացթուխ դառնալ: Եվ հակառակը:
Եթե միտքդ սխալ կողմ եմ տարել, ներիր ինձ, իսկ հետո բացատրիր, թե ո՞րն է ճիշտ կողմը և, որ ամենակարևորն է, մի նահանջիր, այլ եկ շարունակենք մեր զրույցը, չէ՞ որ մենք շատ կարևոր բանի մասին ենք խոսում. ինչու՞ լինել լավը: :Smile:

----------

GriFFin (04.08.2014), հովարս (04.08.2014)

----------


## հովարս

Թույլ տվեք ուխտադրուժ լինել

Այս փոթորքալից օվկիանոսում միակ Փարոսը որ տանում է խաղաղ նավահանգիստ դա Ասվածաշունչն է, դու կարող ես չհավատալ Աստծուն, բայց հետևելով նրան միայն օգուտ կունենաս:
Երբ Եդեմի պարտեզում  մարդը ճաշակեց բարու և չարի գիտության պտուղը՝ ոչ միայն ճաշակեց այն, այլև ցանկություն առաջացավ  կատարելու թե բարին թե չարը:  ( օր.Աբել. Կայեն)

1.Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը։

 Այնքանով, որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր նմանությամբ և իր պատկերով, և քանի որ ամեն բան ինչ-որ Աստված ստեղծեց  բարի է (Ա Տիմ. 4:4), հետևաբար մարդն էլ լինելով իր ստեղծողի նման, պետք է լինի բարի (Տիտ. 2:12)

2.Հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Աստծու։

 Հնարավոր է  եթե մարդը վախկոտ է, կամ թույլ է, կամ երեսպաշտ, կամ էլ եսակենտրոն:  Ամեն մի անձ(անհավատ կամ աթեիստ) ով իրեն լավն է համարում անկեղծությամբ թող քննի իր անձը, և կտեսնի որ գտնվում է այս չափանիշներից մեկում: Նման մարդիկ չեն կարող լավը (բարի) համարվել (հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ):
 Նախ պարզաբանում, եթե լավ ասելով հասկանում ենք բարի, որովհետև բարին միշտ լավ է իսկ լավը միշտ չի որ կարող է բարի լինել:

3.Աստծուն չհավատացողը կարո՞ղ է հավատացյալից ավելի լավը լինել։

Նորից պարզաբանում. Հավատացյալ ասելով ո՞ւմ նկատի ունենք, որովհետև կան  ՝՝հավատացյալներ՛՛ որոնք գայլեր են գառան մորթիով, կամ փարիսեցի-կեղծավորներ(Տիտ. 1:15), և կան հավատացյալներ որոնք ի սրտէ ցավում են նույնիսկ իրենց  թշնամիների համար, մի բան որ չհավատացողը չի կարող: (Գ. Յովհ. 11)
4.Կարելի՞ է բարի լինել Առանց Աստծու։ Կամ ՝ ինչո՞ւ լինել բարի, եթե չկա Աստված։
                                Աստված բարի է(Ղուկ.18:19) և Նրանից է բխում բարությունը
 Առանց Աստծու, նշանակում է լինել անջատված, հեռացած Աստծուց՝  բարության աղբյուրից, սա նման է հագենալ մի աղբյուրից որից ջուր չի հոսում, չորացած է: Այս հարցի երկրորդ մասին չեմ պատասխանի, որովհետև Աստված կա(Հռովմ. 1:19-22):

5.Ինչո՞ւ մարդկանց մեծ մասը որոշ հարցերում ունեն բարոյականության նույն զգացումը (օրինակ ՝ մարդասպանությունը, բռնաբարությունը, գողությունը վատ բաներ են։ Սովածին հաց տալը, հիվանդին բուժելը, հաշմանդամին օգնելը լավ բաներ են)։

Ընդհանրապես ողջ մարդկությունը առաջնորդվում է խղճի զգացումով(Հռովմ.2:14-15), որը և զանազանում է բարին և չարը, լավը և վատը, և կան մարդկ որոնց խիղճը ՝՝բթացած՛՛ է(ԱՏիմ, 4:2) որոնց համար բարությունը համարվում է թուլություն, лох-ություն, հերիֆություն(թուրք.) և ն.բ.: Բայց, երբ իրեց մաշկին են դիպչում անմիջապես բարին են փնտրում:

Հ.Գ.
 Ոմանք մեծ մոլորության մեջ են, եթե կարծում են թե հավատացյալը ապրում է վախի մեջ: Աստվածաշնչում 365 անգամ գրված է ՄԻ ՎԱԽԵՑԻՐ, այսինքն ամեն օր Աստված ասում է ՄԻ ՎԱԽԵՑԻՐ

----------


## Rhayader

> 1.Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը։
> 
> Այնքանով, որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր նմանությամբ և իր պատկերով, և քանի որ ամեն բան ինչ-որ Աստված ստեղծեց բարի է (Ա Տիմ. 4:4), հետևաբար մարդն էլ լինելով իր ստեղծողի նման, պետք է լինի բարի (Տիտ. 2:12)


Իսկ որտեղի՞ց ծլեց չարը, որովհետև եթե ամեն ինչ աստծուց է,



> «...Այսպէս, ամեն բարի ծառ բարի պտուղ է տալիս, եւ չար ծառ չար պտուղ է տալիս: Լաւ ծառը չի կարող վատ պտուղ տալ, ոչ էլ վատ ծաոը՝ լաւ պտուղ տալ: Ամէն ծառ, որ բարի պտուղ չի տալիս, կտրւում եւ կրակն է նետւում: Ուրեմն՝ իրենց գործերից կը ճանաչէք նրանց»:
> *Մատթէոս 7:15-20*


Աչքիս քո ասածը գովազդային մասն է, իսկ այստեղ լիցենզիոն համաձայնության small print-ն է.



> «Ես եմ, որ հաստատեցի լոյսը եւ ստեղծեցի խաւարը, ես եմ, որ խաղաղութիւն եմ անում եւ հաստատում չարը, ես եմ Տէր Աստուածը, որ կատարում եմ այս ամէնը»:
> *Եսայի 45:7*


Հետո, ինչ-որ «ծառայեք ու փառաբանեք ինձ, կամ ես ձեզ բոլորիդ կսպանեմ, ու ոչ թե պարզապես կսպանեմ, այլ մահվանից հետո հավերժ կտապակեմ, կխաշեմ ու կտանջեմ այլ կրեատիվ ձևերով առանց վիճարկման կամ արդարացման հնարավորության» գաղափարով տառապող քրիստոնեական աստվածն ինձ համար, մեղմ ասած, բարության մարմնացում չի, էլի:




> 2.Հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Աստծու։
> 
> Հնարավոր է եթե մարդը վախկոտ է, կամ թույլ է, կամ երեսպաշտ, կամ էլ եսակենտրոն: Ամեն մի անձ(անհավատ կամ աթեիստ) ով իրեն լավն է համարում անկեղծությամբ թող քննի իր անձը, և կտեսնի որ գտնվում է այս չափանիշներից մեկում: Նման մարդիկ չեն կարող լավը (բարի) համարվել (հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ):
> Նախ պարզաբանում, եթե լավ ասելով հասկանում ենք բարի, որովհետև բարին միշտ լավ է իսկ լավը միշտ չի որ կարող է բարի լինել:


Եթե դու քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում չհավատացող մարդկանց անվանել վախկոտ, թույլ, երեսպաշտ կամ էլ եսակենտրոն, ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում հավատացյալներին անվանել ստրկամիտ, վախկոտ, պատասխանատվությունից խուսափող, եսից զուրկ ու ինտելեկտի պակասով տառապող, ինքնուրույն մտածելու ու որոշումներ ընդունելու անընդունակ մարդիկ, գոնե իրենց բացարձակ մեծամասնության մեջ:




> 4.Կարելի՞ է բարի լինել Առանց Աստծու։ Կամ ՝ ինչո՞ւ լինել բարի, եթե չկա Աստված։
> Աստված բարի է(Ղուկ.18:19) և Նրանից է բխում բարությունը
> Առանց Աստծու, նշանակում է լինել անջատված, հեռացած Աստծուց՝ բարության աղբյուրից, սա նման է հագենալ մի աղբյուրից որից ջուր չի հոսում, չորացած է: Այս հարցի երկրորդ մասին չեմ պատասխանի, որովհետև Աստված կա(Հռովմ. 1:19-22):


Արդյո՞ք մինչև մարդկանց կողմից հրեական ու քրիստոնեական աստվածների հորինելը բարության գաղափարը գոյություն չուներ:




> 5.Ինչո՞ւ մարդկանց մեծ մասը որոշ հարցերում ունեն բարոյականության նույն զգացումը (օրինակ ՝ մարդասպանությունը, բռնաբարությունը, գողությունը վատ բաներ են։ Սովածին հաց տալը, հիվանդին բուժելը, հաշմանդամին օգնելը լավ բաներ են)։
> 
> Ընդհանրապես ողջ մարդկությունը առաջնորդվում է խղճի զգացումով(Հռովմ.2:14-15), որը և զանազանում է բարին և չարը, լավը և վատը, և կան մարդկ որոնց խիղճը ՝՝բթացած՛՛ է(ԱՏիմ, 4:2) որոնց համար բարությունը համարվում է թուլություն, лох-ություն, հերիֆություն(թուրք.) և ն.բ.: Բայց, երբ իրեց մաշկին են դիպչում անմիջապես բարին են փնտրում:


Արդյո՞ք չարն ու բարին իրարից տարբերելը քո սեփական կրոնով օձի պարգևը չի՝ առաջին մեղքի ուղղակի հետևանքը (Ծննդոց 3), ու ինչու՞ է քրիստոնեական աստվածը տակն անում, երբ պատկերացնում է, որ Ադամը կարող է կենաց ծառի պտուղից էլ ուտել.




> Տէր Աստուած ասաց. «Ահա Ադամը դարձաւ մեզ նման մէկը, նա գիտի բարին եւ չարը։ Արդ, գուցէ նա ձեռքը մեկնի, քաղի կենաց ծառից, ուտի եւ անմահ դառնայ»։
> *ԾՆՆԴՈՑ 3:22*


Չէ, բռատ, քո աստված հիվանդագին մեգալոմանիայով տառապող մեկն է՝ բարուց հնարավորինս հեռու:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.08.2014), Աթեիստ (04.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժողովուրդ, ես դեռ չեմ մեռել, որ նման կարծիքներ, որոնք, մեղմ ասած, խելամիտ ու տրամաբանական չեն, անպատիժ արտահայտվեն, էլի:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ժողովուրդ, ես դեռ չեմ մեռել, որ նման կարծիքներ, որոնք, մեղմ ասած, խելամիտ ու տրամաբանական չեն, անպատիժ արտահայտվեն, էլի:


Լավ էլի, Ռայ... :LOL: 
Հովարսը հազիվ հետ է վերադարձել: Գոնե սկզբից մի հատ բարի վերադարձ ասա: Ուզում ես մարդը փոշմանի՞, որ հետ է եկել, ինչ է...

Հովարս ջան, դու էլ ոնց որ չգիտես, որ Ռայը օրեկան ութ րոպե է քնում: Ու՞ր ես միանգամից էդքան յուղ վառում... Ոնց որ էս թայմաուտիդ ժամանակ կուտակած պաշարըդ միանգամից օգտագործես:
Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում, քեզ բարի վերադարձ: Եվ, հնարավորինս, էլ մի կորիր: Համաձայնվիր, մեզ հետ ավելի հետաքրքիր է, քան առանց մեզ: :Wink:

----------

Smokie (04.08.2014)

----------


## հովարս

> Իսկ որտեղի՞ց ծլեց չարը, որովհետև եթե ամեն ինչ աստծուց է,


ՀՊԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ 




> Եթե դու քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում չհավատացող մարդկանց անվանել վախկոտ, թույլ, երեսպաշտ կամ էլ եսակենտրոն, ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում հավատացյալներին անվանել ստրկամիտ, վախկոտ, պատասխանատվությունից խուսափող, եսից զուրկ ու ինտելեկտի պակասով տառապող, ինքնուրույն մտածելու ու որոշումներ ընդունելու անընդունակ մարդիկ, գոնե իրենց բացարձակ մեծամասնության մեջ:


Դա քո իրավունքն է, հավանաբար դու հայտնաբերեցիր քեզ որ այդքան բորբոքվեցիր, ամեն դեպքում իմ ասածների մեջ ճշմարտություն կա, իսկ քո ասածները սուտ են և բարկության հետևանք:

----------


## Rhayader

> ՀՊԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ


Որտեղի՞ց ծագեց հպարտությունը, եթե ամեն ինչ աստծուց է:




> Դա քո իրավունքն է, հավանաբար դու հայտնաբերեցիր քեզ որ այդքան բորբոքվեցիր, ամեն դեպքում իմ ասածների մեջ ճշմարտություն կա, իսկ քո ասածները սուտ են և բարկության հետևանք:


Մի ընդունիր սա որպես վիրավորանք, բայց ենթադրենք՝ ինչ-որ հիպոթետիկ մեկը մտնում է ու քեզ հայհոյում, իսկ քո արածը հայհոյախոսություն էր: Ու հաստատ կգտնվի մի հայհոյանք, որը քեզ կբարկացնի: Համարե՞նք դա իր կողմից ճշմարտության հաստատում:

Ոնց որ ես մտնեմ մեկին ասեմ՝ անասուն, ինքը ջղայնանա, ես էլ արդարանամ՝ ասելով, որ եթե ասածիս մեչ ճշմարտություն չլիներ, դիմացինը չէր ջղայնանա:

----------


## Զաքար

> Թույլ տվեք ուխտադրուժ լինել
> 
> Այս փոթորքալից օվկիանոսում միակ Փարոսը որ տանում է խաղաղ նավահանգիստ դա Ասվածաշունչն է, դու կարող ես չհավատալ Աստծուն, բայց հետևելով նրան միայն օգուտ կունենաս:
> Երբ Եդեմի պարտեզում  մարդը ճաշակեց բարու և չարի գիտության պտուղը՝ ոչ միայն ճաշակեց այն, այլև ցանկություն առաջացավ  կատարելու թե բարին թե չարը:  ( օր.Աբել. Կայեն)
> 
> 1.Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը։
> 
>  Այնքանով, որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր նմանությամբ և իր պատկերով, և քանի որ ամեն բան ինչ-որ Աստված ստեղծեց  բարի է (Ա Տիմ. 4:4), հետևաբար մարդն էլ լինելով իր ստեղծողի նման, պետք է լինի բարի (Տիտ. 2:12)
> 
> ...


Ըստ ինձ դու ես գայլը գառան մոռթով:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.08.2014), Sambitbaba (05.08.2014)

----------


## հովարս

> 1.Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը։
> 
> Այնքանով, որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր նմանությամբ և իր պատկերով, և քանի որ ամեն բան ինչ-որ Աստված ստեղծեց բարի է (Ա Տիմ. 4:4), հետևաբար մարդն էլ լինելով իր ստեղծողի նման, պետք է լինի բարի (Տիտ. 2:12)
> Իսկ որտեղի՞ց ծլեց չարը, որովհետև եթե ամեն ինչ աստծուց է,
> «...Այսպէս, ամեն բարի ծառ բարի պտուղ է տալիս, եւ չար ծառ չար պտուղ է տալիս: Լաւ ծառը չի կարող վատ պտուղ տալ, ոչ էլ վատ ծաոը՝ լաւ պտուղ տալ: Ամէն ծառ, որ բարի պտուղ չի տալիս, կտրւում եւ կրակն է նետւում: Ուրեմն՝ իրենց գործերից կը ճանաչէք նրանց»:
> Մատթէոս 7:15-20
> Աչքիս քո ասածը գովազդային մասն է, իսկ այստեղ լիցենզիոն համաձայնության small print-ն է.
> «Ես եմ, որ հաստատեցի լոյսը եւ ստեղծեցի խաւարը, ես եմ, որ խաղաղութիւն եմ անում եւ հաստատում չարը, ես եմ Տէր Աստուածը, որ կատարում եմ այս ամէնը»:
> Եսայի 45:7
> ...


Պատասխամելուց գոնէ մի խեղաթյուրիր իմ պատասխանները, մի քիչ արի եղիր և ստույգ պատասխանիր:



> Ժողովուրդ, ես դեռ չեմ մեռել, որ նման կարծիքներ, որոնք, մեղմ ասած, խելամիտ ու տրամաբանական չեն, անպատիժ արտահայտվեն, էլի:


...Եթե չապաշխարես ...

----------


## հովարս

> Ըստ ինձ դու ես գայլը գառան մոռթով:


Ընդհանրապես փաստեով են ապացուցում (եթե այն  ունես),  այլապես Տրիբունի ասած տաֆտալոգիա է, և հետո դա պատճառ չի
հերքելու իմ պատասխաները, չնայած որ այն  ուղղված է Ժառին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընդհանրապես փաստեով են ապացուցում (եթե այն  ունես),  այլապես Տրիբունի ասած տաֆտալոգիա է, և հետո դա պատճառ չի
> հերքելու իմ պատասխաները, չնայած որ այն  ուղղված է Ժառին:





> 2.Հնարավո՞ր է լինել լավը առանց Աստծու։
> 
> Հնարավոր է եթե մարդը վախկոտ է, կամ թույլ է, կամ երեսպաշտ, կամ էլ եսակենտրոն: Ամեն մի անձ(անհավատ կամ աթեիստ) ով իրեն լավն է համարում անկեղծությամբ թող քննի իր անձը, և կտեսնի որ գտնվում է այս չափանիշներից մեկում: Նման մարդիկ չեն կարող լավը (բարի) համարվել (հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ):
> Նախ պարզաբանում, եթե լավ ասելով հասկանում ենք բարի, որովհետև բարին միշտ լավ է իսկ լավը միշտ չի որ կարող է բարի լինել:


հես ա… դու ես գրել… սա անբարոյականություն ա…

----------

Jarre (08.08.2014), Sambitbaba (06.08.2014), Աթեիստ (05.08.2014), Զաքար (05.08.2014), Ուլուանա (05.08.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ....այլապես Տրիբունի ասած տաֆտալոգիա է....


հովարս ջան, քանի որ պատիվ ես արել ու իմ վերջին գիտահետազոտական աշխատանքից մեջբերում ես արել՝ կոնկրետ հղումով և աղբյուրով, խնդրում եմ մյուս անգամ մջբերումները տեղին արա: Տաֆտալոգիայի հանրագիտարանային օրինակն էս ա. 




> Թույլ տվեք ուխտադրուժ լինել
> 
> Այս փոթորքալից օվկիանոսում միակ Փարոսը որ տանում է խաղաղ նավահանգիստ դա Ասվածաշունչն է, դու կարող ես չհավատալ Աստծուն, բայց հետևելով նրան միայն օգուտ կունենաս:
> Երբ Եդեմի պարտեզում  մարդը ճաշակեց բարու և չարի գիտության պտուղը՝ ոչ միայն ճաշակեց այն, այլև ցանկություն առաջացավ  կատարելու թե բարին թե չարը:  ( օր.Աբել. Կայեն)
> 
> 1.Որքանո՞վ են փոխկապակցված Աստվածն ու մարդկային բարությունը։
> 
>  Այնքանով, որ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր նմանությամբ և իր պատկերով, և քանի որ ամեն բան ինչ-որ Աստված ստեղծեց  բարի է (Ա Տիմ. 4:4), հետևաբար մարդն էլ լինելով իր ստեղծողի նման, պետք է լինի բարի (Տիտ. 2:12)
> 
> ...

----------

Mephistopheles (05.08.2014), Rhayader (06.08.2014), Sambitbaba (06.08.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, այ ժող, մի բան ասեմ էլի...
Տաֆտալոգիան տուֆտա բառի հետ կապ չունի: Չի նշանակում ախմախություն, տխմարություն կամ այլ նման բառ:
Տաֆտալոգիան կրկնաբանությունն ա, միևնույն մտքի անընդհատ կրկնումը՝ նույն կամ տարբեր բառերով: 

Ուստա Վեբստեր

----------

Jarre (08.08.2014), Mephistopheles (06.08.2014), Շինարար (05.08.2014), Ուլուանա (05.08.2014), Տրիբուն (06.08.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, այ ժող, մի բան ասեմ էլի...
> Տաֆտալոգիան տուֆտա բառի հետ կապ չունի: Չի նշանակում ախմախություն, տխմարություն կամ այլ նման բառ:
> Տաֆտալոգիան կրկնաբանությունն ա, միևնույն մտքի անընդհատ կրկնումը՝ նույն կամ տարբեր բառերով: 
> 
> Ուստա Վեբստեր


Հա Լիլ ջան, ու հովարսի գրածը լրիվ համապատասխանում տաֆտալոգիայի սահմանմանը:  :LOL:  Վեբստերը ոնց որ տալիս միայն բառի բացատրությունը, բայց տաֆտալոգիան ունի նաև տրամաբանական ու հռետորաբանական բացատրություններ: 

*Հովարսը ասում ա. «Ով հավատում ա Աստծուն բարի ա ու ուժեղ», հետևապես «չարերն ու թույլերը չեն հավատում Աստծուն»: Տրամաբանական տաֆտալոգիայի դասագրքային օրինակ ա:* 

Բայց, քո թանկագին խաթեր համար, թող լինի տուֆտալոգիա  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2014), Quyr Qery (25.09.2016), Sambitbaba (06.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Պատասխամելուց գոնէ մի խեղաթյուրիր իմ պատասխանները, մի քիչ արի եղիր և ստույգ պատասխանիր:


Ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ եմ ես խեղաթյուրել քո պատասխանները: Արիության պակասի մեջ ես քեզ կարող եմ հանգիստ մեղադրել, որովհետև իմ բերած դրույթներին պատասխանելու փոխարեն զբաղվում ես բանավեճն անորոշության ոլորտ տանելով:




> ...Եթե չապաշխարես ...


Մի խումբ homo erectus-ներ (մոտ 3000 հոգի) երեկ Tert.am-ի շեյր արած նկարի ամպերի մեջ աստծո աջն էին տեսել: Ես էլ ի պատասխան երեք նկարներ տեղադրեցի, որոնք հնարավորություն կտային ամպերի մեջ աստծո մարմնի մյուս մասերը տեսնել: Այ, առաջին նկարը, թե «կապաշխարհեմ», հաշվի առնելով, որ եթե նույնիսկ քո աստվածն իրոք ֆիզիկապես գոյություն ունենար, իմ վերաբերմունքը նրա նկատմամբ բնավ չէր փոխվի:




> Զաքար ջան, թույլ տուր այս հարցում պաշտպանել Ռային: Քանի որ, ինձ թվում է, որ այստեղ սկզբում հենց իրեն վիրավորեցին, դե, իսկ Ռայն էլ ոչ լռողներից է, ոչ էլ նրբանկատներից: Ու չեմ կարծում նաև, թե օգտագործածդ "նենգություն" բառը համապատասխանում է Ռայի մասին իմ կամ այլոց պատկերացմանը: Կարելի է նույնիսկ սանձարձակ անվանել նրան, քանի որ ցանկացած միտք առանց իրեն զսպելու կրակում է դիմացինի ճակատին: Բայց երբեք ոչ նենգ, դա հեչ չի սազում նրան: 
> Բայց մեր մեջ ասած, սանձարձակն էլ... չե՞ս կարծում, որ կոնկրետ այս դեպքում Հովարսը շատ ավելի սանձարձակ պահեց իրեն, քան Ռայը: Այնքան, որ դու էլ չհամբերեցիր ու տես, թե ինչ սիրուն նկյարագրեցիր նրան...


Բացի դրանից, ես ինձ իրավունք վերապահեցի արտահայտվել կոնկրետ կերպ, բայց չարտահայտվեցի: Իմ արտահայտած միտքը հենց դա էր. հավատացյալը, ոչ հավատացյալների մասին ընդհանրական վիրավորական խոսքեր ասելով, լրիվ ադեկվատ է դարձնում ոչ հավատացյալի հավատացյալների նկատմամբ ընդհանրական վիրավորական խոսքերը: Պարզապես Զաքարն այն մարդը չի, ում մոտ ես արդարանալու կարիք ունենամ, էլի:

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ այդ ընթացքում ես թեմայի հարցին լուրջ, ծավալուն պատասխան էի գրում, որը վերաճեց բլոգային հոդվածի ( http://songoffall.blogspot.com/2014/08/blog-post.html )

Այստեղ էլ մեջբերեմ.




> «Դար» ակումբի «Ինչո՞ւ լինել լավը, եթե Աստված չկա» թեմայի քննարկումներն ինձ միտք տվեցին հարցը բերել պարզ տրամաբանական խնդրի, իրոք հիմնավոր հարցին պատասխանելու համար:
> 
> Այնպես որ, եկեք հիմա խոսենք լավի, վատի (չարի, բարու) ու դրանց նշանակության համար: Լավի ու վատի հասկացություններն իրականում ավելի բարդ են, քան թվում է, ու իրենց շատ դժվար է սահմանել: Փորձենք ամեն ինչ կառուցել ամենապարզ կետից:
> 
> Լավն ու վատն, իրենց տարածված ընկալմամբ, դիխոտոմիա են: Հիմա կբացատրեմ: Դիխոտոմիան դա ամբողջը երկու չհատվող բազմությունների բաժանելն է: Այսինքն, բարին ու չարն, իրենց տարածված ընկալմամբ, ներառում են ամեն ինչ ու փոխադարձ մերժող են՝ «մոխրագույն տարածք» չեն թողնում: Եթե ընդունենք բարին ու չարը որպես մարդկանց վարքային ու մտավոր փոխհարաբերությունների նորմեր, տեսնում ենք, որ մենք գործ ունենք դուալիստական բարոյականության հետ, որն այլ կերպ անվանում են «սև-սպիտակ բարոյականություն»:
> 
> Վերևում իմ բերած դրույթը հաստատվում է նրանով, որ բարու-չարի դիխոտոմիան առաջին անգամ հիշատակվում է զրադաշտականության մեջ (որպես Ահուրա Մազդայի ու Անգրա Մաինյայի կոնֆլիկտի արտահայտում):
> 
> Երևույթը որպես բարի կամ չար որակելն անվանում են բարոյական դատողություն: Այսինքն, բարին կամ չարը դիտարկվում են որպես դատողության սուբյեկտի դրական կամ բացասական բարոյական արժեքի հատկանիշներ, + ու -:
> ...

----------

Nihil (07.08.2014), Աթեիստ (06.08.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Այնպես որ, թեև չկա ոչ մի ռացիոնալ պատճառ «լավը լինել» քրիստոնեության կոնտեքստում, եթե չես հավատում քրիստոնեական աստծո գոյությանը, հաճախ քրիստոնեությունից դուրս եկած աթեիստները շարունակում են պահպանել քրիստոնեության բարոյական տաբուներն ու նույնիսկ ռացիոնալ պատճառներ են հորինում դրա համար:


Ընդհանուր տեքստը լավն էր, ուղղակի ճիշտ եզրահամգման չես գալիս:
Անդրադառնամ միայն վերջաբանին, որովհետև վերջիվերջո ամբողջ տեքստը կառուցված էր էս եզրակացությանը հանգելու համար:

«լավը լինել քրիստոնեության կոնտեքստում» - ը իրականում ուղղակի «լավը լինել» ա համամարդկային կոնտեքստում, որոշ ծայրահեղ կրոնական տաբուներ հանած:
Ու քրիստոնեությունից հրաժարված աթեիստը, երբ լավ ու վատը տարբերակում է չսպանել, չգողանալ, չդավաճանել, չստել, կաշառք չվերցնել, հհկ չմտնել և այլ չափանիշներով, բնավ էլ քրիստոնեության տաբուների վրա չի հիմնվում:
Ու եթե քրիստոնեությունը էս չափանիշները օգտագործում է որպես կրոնական տաբուներ, ապա դա դեռևս պատճառ չի աթեիստին սրանցից հրաժարվելու, ու փիլիսոփայության գիրկն ընկնելու թե վերջիվերջո բարին ու չարը սուբյեկտիվ հասկացություններ են, ու մեկի համար բարին մյուսի համար չար կարող է լինել:

Չէ, եղբայր: 
Մարդասպանն ու բռնակալը չար են, անկախ նրանից թե քիրստոնեությունը կամ դու, կամ ինչ-որ մեկը ինչպիսի վերաբերմունք ունի սրանց նկատմամբ: 

Սա գործնական ոլորտում:
Ուրիշ հարց է որ եթե փիլիսոփայորեն մոտենանք, ապա չկա ոչ բարի, ոչ չար, լոկ ընկալման հարց է:
Իսկ իրականում, մարդկությունը բավականին հին է, որպեսզի արդեն վաղուց, քրիստոնեությունից էլ շատ առաջ, արդեն ընդհանուր գծերով սահմանած լինի չարն ու բարին:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2014), Աթեիստ (06.08.2014), Զաքար (06.08.2014), Ուլուանա (06.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ընդհանուր տեքստը լավն էր, ուղղակի ճիշտ եզրահամգման չես գալիս:
> Անդրադառնամ միայն վերջաբանին, որովհետև վերջիվերջո ամբողջ տեքստը կառուցված էր էս եզրակացությանը հանգելու համար:
> 
> «լավը լինել քրիստոնեության կոնտեքստում» - ը իրականում ուղղակի «լավը լինել» ա համամարդկային կոնտեքստում, որոշ ծայրահեղ կրոնական տաբուներ հանած:
> Ու քրիստոնեությունից հրաժարված աթեիստը, երբ լավ ու վատը տարբերակում է չսպանել, չգողանալ, չդավաճանել, չստել, կաշառք չվերցնել, հհկ չմտնել և այլ չափանիշներով, բնավ էլ քրիստոնեության տաբուների վրա չի հիմնվում:
> Ու եթե քրիստոնեությունը էս չափանիշները օգտագործում է որպես կրոնական տաբուներ, ապա դա դեռևս պատճառ չի աթեիստին սրանցից հրաժարվելու, ու փիլիսոփայության գիրկն ընկնելու թե վերջիվերջո բարին ու չարը սուբյեկտիվ հասկացություններ են, ու մեկի համար բարին մյուսի համար չար կարող է լինել:
> 
> Չէ, եղբայր: 
> Մարդասպանն ու բռնակալը չար են, անկախ նրանից թե քիրստոնեությունը կամ դու, կամ ինչ-որ մեկը ինչպիսի վերաբերմունք ունի սրանց նկատմամբ: 
> ...


Ուզում ես ասել, որ քրիստոնեական տաբուները, որոնք անցնում են աթեիստին, սահմանափակվում են միայն սպանել-գողանալ-ստել-բռնաբարելո՞վ: Վախենամ՝ սխալվում ես: Անցնում են նաև սեռական վարքի մի փունջ տաբուներ (դու մի հատ ռացիոնալ բացատրություն ստացիր, ասենք, կնոջ սեռական ազատության դեմ տաբուների համար), պարտիարխալ մտածելակերպը (տղամարդը, միևնույն է, «տերն է»), անցնում է «բարոյական-անբարոյական» հասկացությունների ընկալումը, թեկուզ ստվերային տեսքով, անցնում է «մի այտիդ խփում են՝ մյուսը դեմ տուր» մարդկային բնության բռնաբարությունը: Ու էլի մի կիլո բան:

Մարդասպանը չա՞ր է: Հարցրու մարդասպանին, ոչ թե ինձ: Ասենք, Հերակլեսը չա՞ր էր: Իսկ Նապոլեոնը չա՞ր էր: Մի՞թե չար էր, ասենք, Սողոմոն Թեհլերյանը: Իսկ Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացին չա՞ր էր: Արդյո՞ք մարդասպանին հերոսից բաժանում է ոչ թե մարդ սպանելու փաստն, այլ այն, որ նրա սպանելու մոտիվացիան քեզ համար ընդունելի լինի: Արդյո՞ք այն, ինչ քեզ համար ընդունելի է, միանգամից դառնում է համամարդկային:

----------


## Rhayader

Արեա, իմ դրույթն այն է, ու այն համընկնում է մարդաբանության ընդհանուր տեսակետի հետ, որ չարի ու բարու կոնցեպցիան մարդկության չափ հին չի, այլ ծագում է զրադաշտականությունից ու աբրահամյան կրոններից: Տե՛ս նաև Ֆրիդրիխ Նիցշե, «Այսպես խոսեց Զրադաշտը», «Չարից ու բարուց անդին»: Համամարդկային ոչ մի բան չկա չարի ու բարու հասկացությունների մեջ, ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ մի համամարդկային բան չկա, որ բխի մարդկային հոգեբանությունից ու կոլլեկտիվ գիտակցական/անգիտակցական պրոցեսներից, որովհետև համամարդկային կարող է լինել միայն մարդկային ֆիզիոլոգիան ու ֆիզիոլոգիայով պայմանավորված մտային պրոցեսներ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արեա, իմ դրույթն այն է, ու այն համընկնում է մարդաբանության ընդհանուր տեսակետի հետ, որ չարի ու բարու կոնցեպցիան մարդկության չափ հին չի, այլ ծագում է զրադաշտականությունից ու աբրահամյան կրոններից: Տե՛ս նաև Ֆրիդրիխ Նիցշե, «Այսպես խոսեց Զրադաշտը», «Չարից ու բարուց անդին»:* Համամարդկային ոչ մի բան չկա չարի ու բարու հասկացությունների մեջ, ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ մի համամարդկային բան չկա, որ բխի մարդկային հոգեբանությունից ու կոլլեկտիվ գիտակցական/անգիտակցական պրոցեսներից, որովհետև համամարդկային կարող է լինել միայն մարդկային ֆիզիոլոգիան ու ֆիզիոլոգիայով պայմանավորված մտային պրոցեսներ:*


մի քիչ կարա՞ս մանրամասնես…

----------


## Rhayader

> մի քիչ կարա՞ս մանրամասնես…


Կարամ. հոգեբանական, կոլեկտիվ գիտագցական ու անգիտակցական գործոնները ձևավորվում են կոնկրետ հասարակության ներսում: Վիկինգների սոցիումի համար երդումը խախտելն ահավոր բան էր, մարդուն կռվի մեջ սպանելը՝ բարի գործ (Վալհալա էիր ուղարկում, ու հույս ունեիր, որ մեկն էլ քեզ կուղարկի): Սամուրայները գլխակապերին գրում էին՝ «անպայման կմեռնեմ»: Իրենց համար ռազմական առաջադրանքը ցանկացած գնով չկատարելն էր ամենավատ բանը: Հինդուիստների համար ընդհանրապես լավ ու վատ բան չկար, ամեն ինչ լավ էր ու հավասարակշռության ձգտող. որ իրենց դրախտ-դժոխքի կոնցեպցիան նայես, կհասկանաս: Բուդդիստներն ու դաոսներն էլ են նման դուալիզմը ժխտում (ին-յան բաժանումը ոչ թե բարի-չար նշանակություն ունի, այլ ալքիմիկ տաք-սառը, ու միշտ ստորադաս է «դատարկ օղակին»): Ու միևնույն ժամանակ, ասենք, պլատոնիստներն ու նեոպլատոնիստները դուալիզմի փոխարեն ունեն բարդ մաթեմատիկական համադրությունների համակարգ: Օրֆիստներն ամեն ինչ տեսնում են որպես մուսաների էությունների արտահայտման հետևանք: Մուսուլմանների համար ամենավատ բանը բազմաստվածությունն է: Շարունակե՞մ «համամարդկային արժեքների» այս կակոֆոնիան: Որովհետև իմ նշած խմբերից ամեն մեկը կվկայի, որ իր արժեքները համամարդկային են:

Ասենք, ո՞րն է չարն ու բարին Գիլգամեշի էպոսում: Սև ու սպիտակ բարոյականություն չկա: Հոմերոսի «Իլիականում» ու «Ոդիսականում», սև ու սպիտակ բարոյականության բացակայության շնորհիվ, կարիք չկա Հեկտորին սևացնել՝ Աքիլլեսին բարձրացնելու համար. կա մարդկային հերոսների տրագեդիա, որոնց ճակատագրերն աստվածների ձեռքերում են:

Նույնիսկ սուր անկյան ու ուղիղ գծի գաղափարները բացակայում են աֆրիկյան կաֆրերի մոտ, իրենք մենակ կորեր ու էլիպսներ են կարողանում պատկերացնել ու բացարձակ ուղիղ գիծ պարզապես չեն կարողանում տեսնել: Ամազոնիայի իզոլացված ցեղերի արժեքները լրիվ տարբեր են: Մի՞ սպանիր. չէ մի չէ, սպանիր ամեն ինչ, որ քեզ վտանգավոր է թվում: Փոքր, դեռ լիարժեք կոնտակտի անընդունակ երեխաները. ուսումնասիրում են շրջապատի մարդկանց ռեակցիաներն իրենց վարքի ու վարքը կարգավորում՝ շրջապատող մարդկանցից իրենց ուզածը ստանալու համար:

Ահա քեզ միակ համամարդկային արժեքը, կանխատեսելի կերպով պայմանավորված ֆիզիոլոգիայով. ամեն մուկ ցանկանում է ամեն գնով ստանալ իր պանիրը: Սա, հատուկ փոխաբերությունները դժվար հասկացող մարդկանց համար նշեմ, փոխաբերություն է: Մուկ ասելով ի նկատի ունենք մարդ, ու պանիր ասելով ի նկատի ունենց ցանկացած նյութական և ոչ նյութական օբյեկտ, որը մարդը ցանկանում է ստանալ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարամ. հոգեբանական, կոլեկտիվ գիտագցական ու անգիտակցական գործոնները ձևավորվում են կոնկրետ հասարակության ներսում: Վիկինգների սոցիումի համար երդումը խախտելն ահավոր բան էր, մարդուն կռվի մեջ սպանելը՝ բարի գործ (Վալհալա էիր ուղարկում, ու հույս ունեիր, որ մեկն էլ քեզ կուղարկի): Սամուրայները գլխակապերին գրում էին՝ «անպայման կմեռնեմ»: Իրենց համար ռազմական առաջադրանքը ցանկացած գնով չկատարելն էր ամենավատ բանը: Հինդուիստների համար ընդհանրապես լավ ու վատ բան չկար, ամեն ինչ լավ էր ու հավասարակշռության ձգտող. որ իրենց դրախտ-դժոխքի կոնցեպցիան նայես, կհասկանաս: Բուդդիստներն ու դաոսներն էլ են նման դուալիզմը ժխտում (ին-յան բաժանումը ոչ թե բարի-չար նշանակություն ունի, այլ ալքիմիկ տաք-սառը, ու միշտ ստորադաս է «դատարկ օղակին»): Ու միևնույն ժամանակ, ասենք, պլատոնիստներն ու նեոպլատոնիստները դուալիզմի փոխարեն ունեն բարդ մաթեմատիկական համադրությունների համակարգ: Օրֆիստներն ամեն ինչ տեսնում են որպես մուսաների էությունների արտահայտման հետևանք: Մուսուլմանների համար ամենավատ բանը բազմաստվածությունն է: Շարունակե՞մ «համամարդկային արժեքների» այս կակոֆոնիան: Որովհետև իմ նշած խմբերից ամեն մեկը կվկայի, որ իր արժեքները համամարդկային են:


բոլոր հասարակությունների հիմքում ընկած ա անձի գոյատևման և համատեղ գոյատևման խնդիրը որը սերտորեն կապված ա մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիայի հետ, իսկ մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիան ամբողջ աշխարհում նույնն ա շատ չնչին տարբերություններով… բոլոր հոգեբանական, գիտակցված ու ոչ գիտակցված վարքը կապված ա սրանց հետ… որպեսզի հասարակությունը գոյություն ունենա, ասել ա թե կարողանա համատեղ գոյակցել, առաջացել ա բարու-չարի, լավի-վատի արդարի ու անարդարի հասկացությունները… առանց սրա հասարակություն գոյություն չի կարող ունենալ… բոլոր հասարակություններում կա ոճիր և պատիժ հասկացությունը, չկա նենց հասարակություն որտեղ սա չլինի ու չնայած հասարակությունների տարբերությանը, հիմնականում նորմերը նույնն են… կարաս տարբերությունների վրա էլ կենտրոնանաս, բայց դա բացարձակապես չի նշանակում որ ընդհանրությունները քիչ են, ես կասեի ավելի շատ են քան տարբերությունները… 

դու կենտրոնանում ես տարբերությունների վրա ու էն էլ ոչ թե հասարակությունների այն հասարակության որոշ հատվածների (սամուրայների… ճապոնական հասարակությունը մենակ սամուրայներից չի բաղկացած)… ավելին, դու ուզում ես գիտականորեն բացատրել համամարդկային արժեքների չգոյությունը… ասեմ որ գիտությունը դրանով չի զբաղվում, ոչ պատմությունը և ոչ էլ փիլիսոփայությունը… սրանք երևույթներին տալիս են բացատրություն առանց բարոյական գնահատականների… դա իրենց խնդիրը չի… ընդհակառակը դրանք խանգարում են, (Դարվինի օրինակը)… բայց եթե վերը նշածները չեն քննարկում էդ հարցը, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ բարու-չարի, լավի-վատի արդարի ու անարդարի հասկացությունները հասարակությունների մեջ գոյություն չունեն ու ավելին համամարդկային չեն… որ ասում եմ համամարդկային են նկատի ունեմ հիմքում նույնն են և տարբերություններով հանդերձ հիմնականում կրկնություն են… եթե հաշվի առնես նաև էն որ հասարակությունները միշտ եղել են շփման մեջ միմյանցից սովորել են ու փոխ են առել, կրկնօրինակել են և դրան էլ գումարես ֆիզիոլոգիական նույնությունը, լրիվ հստակ ա որ համամարդկային արժեքների՝ բարու-չարի, լավի-վատի արդարի ու անարդարի հասկացությունների գոյությունը անժխտելի փաստ ա… եթե չլիներ ընդհանրություն՝ համամարդկային արժեքներ, հասարակությունները չէին կարող շփվել պարզապես իրար չէին հասկանա… 

Բուդդայի օրինակը շատ լավն ա… Բուդդան իր ճամփորդությունը սկսել ա էն բանից որ տեսել ա մարդկային տանջանքները, մահ ծերություն ու փորձել ա պարզել թե ինչու ա դա էդպես… ոնց որ տեսնում ես շատ համամարդկային ֆիզիոլոգիական դրդապատճառ ա ու ոչ մի հասարակությանը օտար չի (ամազոններում մի հատ ցեղ կա որ կոչվում  ամենաառղջ ցեղը, բայց իրանց մեջ 30-ից բարձր մարդ չկա… 30-ից հետո սպանում էին, պատճառը մեծ հավանականություն կա որ ծերությունը, ծերության տանջանքները լինեն, բայց սովորույթը լինի զուտ "պրակտիկ" նկատառումներով… կարծեմ ուրիշ հասարակություններում էլ կա նման սովորույթ, վստահ չեմ)… ինքը սկսել ա դրանից ու հանգել ա նրան ինչ որ էսօր մենք բոլորս ենք փորձում անել ու ընդունում ենք նորմ՝ համամարդկային արժեք… 

էսօր դա ավելի ցայտուն ա քանի որ կոունիկացիաները ավելի մեծ դեր են խաղում մարդկանց շփման մեջ… 




> Ասենք, ո՞րն է չարն ու բարին Գիլգամեշի էպոսում: Սև ու սպիտակ բարոյականություն չկա: Հոմերոսի «Իլիականում» ու «Ոդիսականում», սև ու սպիտակ բարոյականության բացակայության շնորհիվ, կարիք չկա Հեկտորին սևացնել՝ Աքիլլեսին բարձրացնելու համար. կա մարդկային հերոսների տրագեդիա, որոնց ճակատագրերն աստվածների ձեռքերում են:


ոնց որ նշել էի վերևում, ամեն ոլորտ չի որ զբաղվում ա բարու-չարի, լավի-վատի արդարի ու անարդարի հասկացությունների սահմանմամբ, բայց անգամ չլինելով դա, քո նշած գործերը հանդիսանում են համաշխարհային արժեք, հակառակ դեպքում կլիներ մեզ համար անհասկանալի… մենք բոլորս էլ հերոսության ու ողբերգության մասին ունենք նույն պատկերացումը, ասել ա թե բարու-չարի, լավի-վատի արդարի ու անարդարի նույն պատկերացումները… այո գրողի խնդիրը բարի-չար հարաբերությունները չեն եղել, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ մարդու կողմից դա էդ համակարգի միջոցով չի ընկալվում… 

հասարակությունը միշտ էլ ընդունել ա բարու-չարի, լավի-վատի արդարի ու անարդարի հասկացությունները և դրանց համամարդկային լինելը պայմանավորում ա հասարակությունների մշակույթնրի անգամ քաղաքակրթություններ համատեղ գոյակցությունը… 

պետք ա մի բան լավ հասկանալ որ մարդկությունը մի ամբողջ հասարակություն ա իր բազմազանություններով հանդերձ, այնուամենայնիվ մեկը մեկից բխոխ, մեկը մեկից ծագած, մեկը մեկին շարունակելով ու հնարավոր չի որ էդ հասարակությունը գոյություն ունենա առանց համընդհանուր արժեքների՝ բարու-չարի, լավի-վատի արդարի ու անարդարի հասկացությունների… 




> Նույնիսկ սուր անկյան ու ուղիղ գծի գաղափարները բացակայում են աֆրիկյան կաֆրերի մոտ, իրենք մենակ կորեր ու էլիպսներ են կարողանում պատկերացնել ու բացարձակ ուղիղ գիծ պարզապես չեն կարողանում տեսնել: Ամազոնիայի իզոլացված ցեղերի արժեքները լրիվ տարբեր են: Մի՞ սպանիր. չէ մի չէ, *սպանիր ամեն ինչ, որ քեզ վտանգավոր է թվում*: Փոքր, դեռ լիարժեք կոնտակտի անընդունակ երեխաները. ուսումնասիրում են շրջապատի մարդկանց ռեակցիաներն իրենց վարքի ու վարքը կարգավորում՝ շրջապատող մարդկանցից իրենց ուզածը ստանալու համար:


բոլոր հասարակությունների մեջ էլ դա կա… տարբեր մասշտաբների ու տարբեր բարբարոսական աստիճանների, բայց հիքում նույն կոնցեպցիան ա… 




> Ահա քեզ միակ համամարդկային արժեքը, կանխատեսելի կերպով պայմանավորված ֆիզիոլոգիայով. ամեն մուկ ցանկանում է *ամեն գնով ստանալ իր պանիրը*: Սա, հատուկ փոխաբերությունները դժվար հասկացող մարդկանց համար նշեմ, փոխաբերություն է: Մուկ ասելով ի նկատի ունենք մարդ, ու պանիր ասելով ի նկատի ունենց ցանկացած նյութական և ոչ նյութական օբյեկտ, որը մարդը ցանկանում է ստանալ:


ամեն գնով չէ… ամեն ինչն էլ գին ունի, անգամ մկան համար… կատվի ձեռից մուկը պանիր չի վերցնի որովհետև պանրի իմաստը կորում ա երբ որ ընկնում ա կատվի ճանկերի մեջ… կյանքն ավելի թանկ ա քան պանիրը… ու ճիշտ ես ասում, սա մարդկային վարքի շարժիչ ուժն ա, դրդապատճառը, հիմքը… մի հատ լավ անգլիացի գիտնական մի հատ լավ բան ասեց՝ ասում ա պատճառը պրիմիտիվ ա, բայց հետևանքները բավականին բարդ…

----------

Sambitbaba (07.08.2014), Ուլուանա (07.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ասենք, ո՞րն է չարն ու բարին Գիլգամեշի էպոսում: Սև ու սպիտակ բարոյականություն չկա...


Ասել է, թե չար ու բարի էլ չկա:

Հարյուր տոկոսով համաձայն եմ. չկա՛ չար ու բարի:
Տես, թե ինչ նման ենք մտածում:
Բայց հենց դրեցի վերջակետը, նմանությունն էլ պրծավ... ցավոք:
Դու վերացնում ես նրանց տարբերությունը` նրանց երկուսին էլ իջեցնելով չարի մակարդակ: Լավ, թե չարին դեմ ես, ուրեմն դժբախտ ու կորուսյալ մկան մակարդակ. մկան միակ ցանկությունը մի կտոր պանիրն է, - իսկ ամեն կտոր պանրի համար, ինչպես հայտնի է, իր թակարդը կգտնվի, չէ՞...
Ես էլ եմ վերացնում այդ տարբերությունը, Ռայ ջան, բայց փորձելով այս զույգին լրիվ հակառակ ուղղությամբ տանել:

Ցավում եմ, բայց դու դատապարտված ես պարտվելու... 
Հանկարծ չմտածես, թե ինձ եմ տեսնում հաղթողի դերում` բոլորովի՛ն: Ես քեզ հետ վիճել չեմ ուզում ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում ու չեմ էլ կարող. ասածս ընդամենը կարծիք է: Գուցէ մի փոքր էլ`նախազգուշացու՞մ...
Եվ այն գալիս է նրանից, որ սև ու սպիտակ բարոյականություն չկա ոչ միայն չարի և բարու... ոնց ասացի՞ր, երկվության մե՞ջ, - այլ նաև կյանքի և մահվան երկվության մեջ: Իսկ քանի որ, ինչ խոսք, տարբերությունը վերացնելու համար դու ամեն ինչ տանելու ես մահվան, այլ ոչ թե կյանքի մակարդակ, ստացվում է, որ թեման ինքը, ուզենա թե չուզենա, դատապարտված է մահի: Իսկ ի՞նչ է մահը, եթե ոչ պարտություն... :Sad:

----------


## Արէա

Rhayader, դու բոլոր ժամանակներն ու վայրերը խառնել ես իրար ու ուզում ես գլուխ հանել էդ խառնաշփոթից:
Համամարդկային արժեք ա էն ամենը, ինչին մարդկությունը հասել ա երկար դարերի ընթացքում, ամեն մեկի համար որոշակի գին վճարելով, ու ինչը էսօր օգնում ա մարդուն ապրել ավելի լավ, քան վիկինգների ժամանակ, կամ աֆրիկյան ցեղերում:
Համամարդկային արժեք ա օրինակ ժողովրդավարությունը, սա մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիայի հետ անմիջական կապ չունի, ուրեմն ի՞նչ, չկա՞, արժեք չի՞: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում դու ապացուցել չեմ հասկանում:
Նմանատիպ արժեք ա բարու ու չարի գիտակցությունը, ներկայիս չափանիշներով:
Հիմա եթե Հերակլեսը չարն ու բարին այլ կերպ էր ընկալում, քան մենք, ուրեմն էս հասկացությունները արհեստական, մարդու բնույթին խորթ հասկացություննե՞ր են:
Ոչ իհարկե: 
Էն ամենը, ինչ մարդկությունը ստեղծել ա իր բարօրության համար, դա համամարդկային արժեք ա:
Ու քրիստոնեությունում հիշատակվող չսպանել, չգողանալ, չդավաճանել և այլ արժեքները համամարդկային են, անկախ նրանից թե Ինկերը ինչ էին մտածում դրանց մասին:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.08.2014), Արամ (07.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Rhayader, դու բոլոր ժամանակներն ու վայրերը խառնել ես իրար ու ուզում ես գլուխ հանել էդ խառնաշփոթից:
> Համամարդկային արժեք ա էն ամենը, ինչին մարդկությունը հասել ա երկար դարերի ընթացքում, ամեն մեկի համար որոշակի գին վճարելով, ու ինչը էսօր օգնում ա մարդուն ապրել ավելի լավ, քան վիկինգների ժամանակ, կամ աֆրիկյան ցեղերում:
> Համամարդկային արժեք ա օրինակ ժողովրդավարությունը, սա մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիայի հետ անմիջական կապ չունի, ուրեմն ի՞նչ, չկա՞, արժեք չի՞: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում դու ապացուցել չեմ հասկանում:
> Նմանատիպ արժեք ա բարու ու չարի գիտակցությունը, ներկայիս չափանիշներով:
> Հիմա եթե Հերակլեսը չարն ու բարին այլ կերպ էր ընկալում, քան մենք, ուրեմն էս հասկացությունները արհեստական, մարդու բնույթին խորթ հասկացություննե՞ր են:
> Ոչ իհարկե: 
> Էն ամենը, ինչ մարդկությունը ստեղծել ա իր բարօրության համար, դա համամարդկային արժեք ա:
> Ու քրիստոնեությունում հիշատակվող չսպանել, չգողանալ, չդավաճանել և այլ արժեքները համամարդկային են, անկախ նրանից թե Ինկերը ինչ էին մտածում դրանց մասին:


Այսինքն՝ մայան, իլյուզիան, որ մարդկությունն իրա համար ստեղծել ա :Smile:  Սանսարայի անիվը: Տադադամ: Մարդկության զգալի մասը քեզ հետ չհամաձայնեց հանկարծ:

----------


## Rhayader

> բոլոր հասարակությունների հիմքում ընկած ա անձի գոյատևման և համատեղ գոյատևման խնդիրը որը սերտորեն կապված ա մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիայի հետ, իսկ մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիան ամբողջ աշխարհում նույնն ա շատ չնչին տարբերություններով… բոլոր հոգեբանական, գիտակցված ու ոչ գիտակցված վարքը կապված ա սրանց հետ… որպեսզի հասարակությունը գոյություն ունենա, ասել ա թե կարողանա համատեղ գոյակցել, առաջացել ա բարու-չարի, լավի-վատի արդարի ու անարդարի հասկացությունները… առանց սրա հասարակություն գոյություն չի կարող ունենալ… բոլոր հասարակություններում կա ոճիր և պատիժ հասկացությունը, չկա նենց հասարակություն որտեղ սա չլինի ու չնայած հասարակությունների տարբերությանը, հիմնականում նորմերը նույնն են… կարաս տարբերությունների վրա էլ կենտրոնանաս, բայց դա բացարձակապես չի նշանակում որ ընդհանրությունները քիչ են, ես կասեի ավելի շատ են քան տարբերությունները… 
> 
> դու կենտրոնանում ես տարբերությունների վրա ու էն էլ ոչ թե հասարակությունների այն հասարակության որոշ հատվածների (սամուրայների… ճապոնական հասարակությունը մենակ սամուրայներից չի բաղկացած)… ավելին, դու ուզում ես գիտականորեն բացատրել համամարդկային արժեքների չգոյությունը… ասեմ որ գիտությունը դրանով չի զբաղվում, ոչ պատմությունը և ոչ էլ փիլիսոփայությունը… սրանք երևույթներին տալիս են բացատրություն առանց բարոյական գնահատականների… դա իրենց խնդիրը չի… ընդհակառակը դրանք խանգարում են, (Դարվինի օրինակը)… բայց եթե վերը նշածները չեն քննարկում էդ հարցը, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ բարու-չարի, լավի-վատի արդարի ու անարդարի հասկացությունները հասարակությունների մեջ գոյություն չունեն ու ավելին համամարդկային չեն… որ ասում եմ համամարդկային են նկատի ունեմ հիմքում նույնն են և տարբերություններով հանդերձ հիմնականում կրկնություն են… եթե հաշվի առնես նաև էն որ հասարակությունները միշտ եղել են շփման մեջ միմյանցից սովորել են ու փոխ են առել, կրկնօրինակել են և դրան էլ գումարես ֆիզիոլոգիական նույնությունը, լրիվ հստակ ա որ համամարդկային արժեքների՝ բարու-չարի, լավի-վատի արդարի ու անարդարի հասկացությունների գոյությունը անժխտելի փաստ ա… եթե չլիներ ընդհանրություն՝ համամարդկային արժեքներ, հասարակությունները չէին կարող շփվել պարզապես իրար չէին հասկանա… 
> 
> Բուդդայի օրինակը շատ լավն ա… Բուդդան իր ճամփորդությունը սկսել ա էն բանից որ տեսել ա մարդկային տանջանքները, մահ ծերություն ու փորձել ա պարզել թե ինչու ա դա էդպես… ոնց որ տեսնում ես շատ համամարդկային ֆիզիոլոգիական դրդապատճառ ա ու ոչ մի հասարակությանը օտար չի (ամազոններում մի հատ ցեղ կա որ կոչվում  ամենաառղջ ցեղը, բայց իրանց մեջ 30-ից բարձր մարդ չկա… 30-ից հետո սպանում էին, պատճառը մեծ հավանականություն կա որ ծերությունը, ծերության տանջանքները լինեն, բայց սովորույթը լինի զուտ "պրակտիկ" նկատառումներով… կարծեմ ուրիշ հասարակություններում էլ կա նման սովորույթ, վստահ չեմ)… ինքը սկսել ա դրանից ու հանգել ա նրան ինչ որ էսօր մենք բոլորս ենք փորձում անել ու ընդունում ենք նորմ՝ համամարդկային արժեք… 
> 
> էսօր դա ավելի ցայտուն ա քանի որ կոունիկացիաները ավելի մեծ դեր են խաղում մարդկանց շփման մեջ… 
> 
> 
> ...


մնոգոբուկաֆ նիասիլիլ

----------


## Rhayader

ու մեկ էլ

http://songoffall.blogspot.com/2011/...g-post_03.html

Հասկացողը կհասկանա  :Smile:

----------

Nihil (07.08.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Այսինքն՝ մայան, իլյուզիան, որ մարդկությունն իրա համար ստեղծել ա Սանսարայի անիվը: Տադադամ: Մարդկության զգալի մասը քեզ հետ չհամաձայնեց հանկարծ:


Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես ասում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես ասում:


+1…

----------


## Արէա

Տեսահոլովակի վերաբերյալ. ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ մտածելու, որ Հերակլեսը, վիկինգներն ու աֆրիկյան ցեղերն ուղղակի չգիտեին ինչի է հավասար 2+2-ը․ մեկի մոտ 5 էր, մեկի մոտ՝ 7, մեկի մոտ՝ 12, ու հիմա վերջապես (բայց դեռևս ոչ բավարար չափով) հասկացել են, որ 2+2=4, քան հակառակը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տեսահոլովակի վերաբերյալ. ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ մտածելու, որ Հերակլեսը, վիկինգներն ու աֆրիկյան ցեղերն ուղղակի չգիտեին ինչի է հավասար 2+2-ը․ մեկի մոտ 5 էր, մեկի մոտ՝ 7, մեկի մոտ՝ 12, ու հիմա վերջապես (բայց դեռևս ոչ բավարար չափով) հասկացել են, որ 2+2=4, քան հակառակը։


նայել ե՞ս…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> նայել ե՞ս…


Ես նայեցի... Հենց կակռազ վիկինգներն են...

----------


## Rhayader

> Ասել է, թե չար ու բարի էլ չկա:
> 
> Հարյուր տոկոսով համաձայն եմ. չկա՛ չար ու բարի:
> Տես, թե ինչ նման ենք մտածում:
> Բայց հենց դրեցի վերջակետը, նմանությունն էլ պրծավ... ցավոք:
> Դու վերացնում ես նրանց տարբերությունը` նրանց երկուսին էլ իջեցնելով չարի մակարդակ: Լավ, թե չարին դեմ ես, ուրեմն դժբախտ ու կորուսյալ մկան մակարդակ. մկան միակ ցանկությունը մի կտոր պանիրն է, - իսկ ամեն կտոր պանրի համար, ինչպես հայտնի է, իր թակարդը կգտնվի, չէ՞...
> Ես էլ եմ վերացնում այդ տարբերությունը, Ռայ ջան, բայց փորձելով այս զույգին լրիվ հակառակ ուղղությամբ տանել:
> 
> Ցավում եմ, բայց դու դատապարտված ես պարտվելու... 
> ...


Սամ, դու իմ ասածը չես հասկացել: Ես ընդամենն ասել եմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ բան փնտրենք, որը բացարձակ ու միանշանակ նույնը լինի բոլոր գոյություն ունեցած ու գոյություն ունենալիք մարդկանց համար, homo sapiens-ի առաջացումից մինչև հիմա, կլինի ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջների բավարարումը: Ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջների բավարարման մեջ (մկան ու պանրի ալեգորիան) ոչ բարի, ոչ չար բան չկա: Առանց խեղճ ու դժբախտի, առանց ավելորդ մելոդրամայի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Չեմ հասկանում ինչ ես ասում:


Ասում եմ՝ մարդկության զգալի մասը քո ասածը համարում է իլյուզիա, որից պետք է ազատվել՝ միտքն ազատագրելու համար:

----------


## Rhayader

> Տեսահոլովակի վերաբերյալ. ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ մտածելու, որ Հերակլեսը, վիկինգներն ու աֆրիկյան ցեղերն ուղղակի չգիտեին ինչի է հավասար 2+2-ը․ մեկի մոտ 5 էր, մեկի մոտ՝ 7, մեկի մոտ՝ 12, ու հիմա վերջապես (բայց դեռևս ոչ բավարար չափով) հասկացել են, որ 2+2=4, քան հակառակը։


Այսինքն՝ դու նույն քրիստոնյան ես, որը համարում է, որ կա բացարձակ օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն, որին դու հասել ես/հասնելու ես, իսկ ովքեր այլ արդյունքի են հասել, իրականում պարզապես սխալ են:

Չէ, իմ տեսահոլովակն ընդամենը ցույց էր տալիս, որ հասարակությունը հաճախ վերասահմանում է ճշմարտությունն ըստ իր հարմարության:

Այն, որ ես աբստրակտ քաոսը չեմ բերում վերջավոր ու միակ կոնցեպցիայի, չի նշանակում, որ ես փորձում եմ խառնաշփոթությունից գլուխ հանել: Ընդհակառակը, խառնաշփոթություն առաջանում է, երբ իրար հետ իրականում կապ չունեցող բաների միջև կապ ես հորինում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, դու իմ ասածը չես հասկացել: Ես ընդամենն ասել եմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ բան փնտրենք, որը բացարձակ ու միանշանակ նույնը լինի բոլոր գոյություն ունեցած ու գոյություն ունենալիք մարդկանց համար, homo sapiens-ի առաջացումից մինչև հիմա, կլինի ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջների բավարարումը: Ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջների բավարարման մեջ (մկան ու պանրի ալեգորիան) ոչ բարի, ոչ չար բան չկա: Առանց խեղճ ու դժբախտի, առանց ավելորդ մելոդրամայի:


Ասածդ հասկացել եմ, Ռայ ջան: Ուղղակի փնտրելուդ իմաստը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ... Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ փնտրելուդ ամբողջ նպատակը մարդուն ռոբոտի, ավելին, անասունի վիճակում տեսնելն է: Ասենք թիթեռ, - թող գոնե մի քիչ սիրուն լինի... Բայց ախր այդ թիթեռին էլ, եղբայր ջան, գոնե կենդանի պատկերացնես: Թե չէ իսկույն բուլկավկեն խրում ես մեջքն ու դեմ ես տալիս պատին (չեմ կարողանում հիշել, ի՞նչ էր չորացրած թիթեռի անունը... հերբարիումին նման բառ էր...): Չորացած փոշի-թիթեռ: Որի մասին խոսելն էլ անիմաստ է արդեն:
Եթե մի որևէ պահ մտքովս անցներ, որ այդքան անիմաստ բան է մարդը, հաջորդ պահին արդեն հավանաբար դադարեի ապրել: Փառք Աստծո, որ դա չէ մեր իրականությունը:

Նիցշեի ամբողջ պեսսիմիզմն էլ, որ հավաքես, մի փոքր սկուտեղի վրա հանգիտ տեղ է անում: Վառիր, թող գնա...

----------


## Rhayader

> Ասածդ հասկացել եմ, Ռայ ջան: Ուղղակի փնտրելուդ իմաստը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ... Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ փնտրելուդ ամբողջ նպատակը մարդուն ռոբոտի, ավելին, անասունի վիճակում տեսնելն է: Ասենք թիթեռ, - թող գոնե մի քիչ սիրուն լինի... Բայց ախր այդ թիթեռին էլ, եղբայր ջան, գոնե կենդանի պատկերացնես: Թե չէ իսկույն բուլկավկեն խրում ես մեջքն ու դեմ ես տալիս պատին (չեմ կարողանում հիշել, ի՞նչ էր չորացրած թիթեռի անունը... հերբարիումին նման բառ էր...): Չորացած փոշի-թիթեռ: Որի մասին խոսելն էլ անիմաստ է արդեն:
> Եթե մի որևէ պահ մտքովս անցներ, որ այդքան անիմաստ բան է մարդը, հաջորդ պահին արդեն հավանաբար դադարեի ապրել: Փառք Աստծո, որ դա չէ մեր իրականությունը:
> 
> Նիցշեի ամբողջ պեսսիմիզմն էլ, որ հավաքես, մի փոքր սկուտեղի վրա հանգիտ տեղ է անում: Վառիր, թող գնա...


 :Smile:  որովհետև անհամբեր ես ու կարծում ես, որ իմաստն օբյեկտիվ իրականության բնութագրիչ գծերից է: Ու argumentum ad consequentiam տրամաբանական սխալն ես անում՝ ինչ-որ բանի ավելի ցանկալի/գեղեցիկ/ոգեշնչող լինելը դեռ չի խոսում դրա ճշմարտացի լինելու մասին: Երկու համարժեք դատողությունների դեպքում, Օկկամի ածելու սկզբունքով, ճիշտ է այն, որն ավելի պարզ է: Մինչև փաստարկների հավասարակշռությունը չխախտվի: Դե ֆակտո, իմ տարբերակն ավելի պարզ է, հետևաբար՝ ճշմարիտ այս բանաձևի կոնտեքստում: Ես բերում եմ ամեն ինչ ընդամենը մեկ հաստատունի՝ մարդ-կենդանու, ու դրանից բխեցնում մնացածը պարզ տրամաբանական շղթայի միջոցով: Մնացածն ընդամենը անհայտ արժեքներով փոփոխականներ են բերում՝ հավասարումն անլուծելի դարձնելու նպատակով, ինչպես նաև որոշ փոփոխականներ վերաձևակերպում են որպես ունիվերսալ հաստատուններ: Ու հետո էլ ինձ մեղադրում ամեն ինչը քաոսի վերածելու մեջ:

Կարճ ասած, այս թեմայում իմ բոլոր օպոնենտները զբաղված են անորոշացնելով ու միֆոլոգիզացնելով, ես ֆիքսում եմ չոր փաստերը: Հետևաբար, ես ճիշտ եմ, ու մնացածը՝ սխալ:

Ուրիշ բան է, որ ես, օպոնենտներին նահանջելու տեղ չթողնելով, բարդ տրամաբանական պատկերներով, պարադոքսներով,պրովոկացիա անելով ու նեղելով, դժվարեցնում եմ իրենց կողմից իմ ասածի ճշմարտացիությունն ընդունելը: Ու դա անում եմ գիտակցաբար: Օպոնենտը, որն իրոք կհասկանա իմ ասածն, այն ընդունելու հետ խնդիր չի ունենա: Իսկ նա, ով իմ կարծիքը պիտի ընդունի միայն այն պատճառով, որ իմ ասածն ավելի համոզիչ է հնչում, ինձ պետք չի:

Անդրադառնամ այն հարցին, արդյոք ես կարող եմ սխալված լինել: Իհարկե կարող եմ: Կարող են լինել բազմաթիվ փոփոխականներ ու հաստատուններ, որոնց ծանոթ լինելու դեպքում իմ տեսանկյունն էլ հարցի շուրջ լրիվ ուրիշ լիներ: Բայց այս բանավեճի կոնտեքստում այդպիսիք դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չեն նշվել: Ինձ հակադրել են սեփական մեծամտությունը, հասկանալու անընդունակությունը, հումորի զգացողության պակասը, դոգմաներն ու տաբուները, միֆոլոգիզացիան, անցանկալի տեսանկյունն ընդունելու մոտիվացիայի բացակայությունը: Բայց ոչ փաստեր, որոնք ես հաշվի չեմ առել:

Ընդ որում, ոչ մեկը չնկատեց, որ ես ոչ թե լավի ու վատի հասկացություններն եմ ժխտում, այլ դիխոտոմիան: Ես ժխտում եմ էմոցիոնալ արձագանքների լայն սպեկտրը միայն երկու արձագանքներից կազմված սև ու սպիտակ համակարգի բերելը: Ու վերասահմանում լավն ու վատը որպես հաճույք կամ ցավ պատճառող գործոններին արձագանք մարդ-կենդանու կողմից: Բայց մարդը միայն այդ արձագանքները չի տալիս շրջակա աշխարհին: Կան նաև հետաքրքրություն, վախ, սեր (որպես տարբեր սահմանումներով ու բնույթներով զգայական արձագանքների խումբ), և այլն: Միայն ապուշը կարող է վախը սահմանել որպես «վատ». այն ինքնապահպանման բնազդի արտահայտում է, որն ուղղված է պաշտպանել մարդուն վտանգներից: Սեռական ցանկությունը, եթե չի բավարարվում, կարող է մարդու վրա կտրուկ բացասական ազդեցություն ունենալ, այն դեպքում, երբ բավարարվելու դեպքում նրա ազդեցությունը, ժամանակակից պարադիգմում, անորոշ է:

Դրա համար էլ ես պարզեցնում եմ ամեն ինչ մինչև մարդու երեք կենդանական բնազդները. ֆիզիոլոգիական կարիքների բավարարում, ինքնապահպանում, ցեղի շարունակում: Ու, հավատա ինձ, այս պատկերն ինձ համար շատ ավելի գեղեցիկ է, քան դոգմաներով ու տաբուներով գլուխը լցրած կոմպլեքսավորված ու ինքն իր հորինած աստծուց դողածող մեկը: Ու դրա վրա, Բաբելոնյան աշտարակի նման, կառուցվում է մնացած ամեն ինչը: Որոշ դեպքերում տրամաբանական կապը խաթարվում է, ինչպես իմ նշած երեք կապիկների փորձում, ու ռուդիմենտար հասկացությունները շարունակում են գոյատևել հասարակության մեջ, ունենալով միայն հորինված, միֆոլոգիզացված բացատրություն: Որոշ դեպքերում, ինչպես մոնոգամիան է, առանձին մարդիկ գիտակցաբար ստեղծում են տաբուներ, որպեսզի սահմանափակեն իրենցից «ցածր կանգնածներին»: Որոշ տաբուներ ստեղծվում են մարդկանց կառավարելի դարձնելու համար: Իմ դրած կարճ ֆիլմում Իրանական հեղափոխության օրինակի վրա ցույց էր տրվում, թե ինչպես հասարակությունը կարող է վերասահմանել ճշմարտությունն ու ոչնչացնել նոր սահմանվածին դեմ գնացող անհատներին:

Ինձ համար այս համակարգն անսահման պարզ է այն պատճառով, որ ես սպեկուլյացիայի հիման վրա չեմ կապում հասկացություններն իրար հետ. կապերն իրենք են ի հայտ գալիս ուշադիր ուսումնասիրելիս, իսկ եթե չեն գալիս, ես թույլ եմ տալիս իրենց լինել իրարից անկախ:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.08.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Կարճ ասած, այս թեմայում իմ բոլոր օպոնենտները զբաղված են անորոշացնելով ու միֆոլոգիզացնելով, ես ֆիքսում եմ չոր փաստերը: Հետևաբար, ես ճիշտ եմ, ու մնացածը՝ սխալ:


 :Smile:  Ասում ես բարին ու չարը մարդկանց ստեղծած իլյուզիան ա, ինքնախաբեություն, որը փորձում են որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ներկայացնել: Ու ապացուցելու համար, որ էս հասկացություններն իրոք իլյուզիա են, վիկինգներին ես հիշում, որոնց մոտ բարին ու չարն ուրիշ կերպ էին արտահայտվում, աֆրիկյան ցեղերին, Հերակլեսին բանին: Ու ասում ես, թե եթե նրանց մոտ էս հասկացությունը տարբերվում էին նրանից ինչ ժամանակակից մարդն ա հասկանում, ուրեմն էսօրվանը իլյուզիա ա:
Քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելու դեպքում հիմա քարանձավում կրակի շուրջը պիտի նստած լինեինք, որովհետև ցանկացած նոր, ցանկացած հնից տարբերվող գաղափար, պիտի մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիայի, բնույթի հետ կապ չունեցող, ինքնախաբեության դրդող, պատրանք ստեղծող երևույթ համարեինք:
Ես էլ ասում եմ մարդկության ցանկացած հաջորդ սերունդը ստեղծում է մի ավելի կատարյալ իր, երևույթ, գաղափար, քան նախորդը: Սա մարդկության բնույթն ա: Ու սա հրաշալի ա: Ու իլյուզիա չի: Մարդը փորձում ա գտնել էնպիսի վարքի, կենսակերպի կանոններ, որը ավելի հեշտ կդարձնի իր գոյությունը: Դրա համար ստեղծում ա բարի ու չարի գաղափարները: Մեծ հաշվով չարն էն ա, ինչ խանգարում ա մարդուն ապրել, բարին՝ հակառակը: Սա պատրա՞նք ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.08.2014)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական:* * Թեմայից դուրս և թեման զրուցարանի վերածող երկու տասնյակից ավել գրառումներ ջնջված են։*

----------


## Զաքար

> Հետևաբար, ես ճիշտ եմ, ու մնացածը՝ սխալ:


Ռայ չես կարծում, որ բնության անմեղ երևույթները ճննշող ազդեցություն են թողել քո վրա  :Smile: 





> Ընդ որում, ոչ մեկը չնկատեց, որ ես ոչ թե լավի ու վատի հասկացություններն եմ ժխտում, այլ դիխոտոմիան:


 Կտրականապես լավ ու վատի դիխոտոմիան ժխտելը սխալ է, քանի որ կա համամարդկային նորմեր, որոնցում արտացոլված հաստատուն պահանջները ենթարկվում են լավ ու վատի դիխոտոմիային, ինչպիսիք են հետևյալ նորմերը ` մի գողացիր, մի խաբիր, մի սպանիր, մի ֆիզիկական բռնություն գործադրիր, մի վիրավորիր և այլն: Ի դեպ լավ ու վատի դիխոտոմիան նաև  հասարակության մեջ ապահովում է այնպիսի մթնոլորտ որտեղ մարդկանց արարքները համաձայնեցված են:





> Ես ժխտում եմ էմոցիոնալ արձագանքների լայն սպեկտրը միայն երկու արձագանքներից կազմված սև ու սպիտակ համակարգի բերելը: Ու վերասահմանում լավն ու վատը որպես հաճույք կամ ցավ պատճառող գործոններին արձագանք մարդ-կենդանու կողմից: Բայց մարդը միայն այդ արձագանքները չի տալիս շրջակա աշխարհին: Կան նաև հետաքրքրություն, վախ, սեր (որպես տարբեր սահմանումներով ու բնույթներով զգայական արձագանքների խումբ), և այլն: Միայն ապուշը կարող է վախը սահմանել որպես «վատ». այն ինքնապահպանման բնազդի արտահայտում է, որն ուղղված է պաշտպանել մարդուն վտանգներից:



Այնպիսի տպավորություն ես թողնում, որ մարդ կարծում է թե 《սև ու սպիտակ》հասկացություններն ընկալում ես որպես կանոնավոր կլասֆիկացիա:
Ռայ լավ ու վատ հասկացությունների ծավալի մեջ չեն ներառվում միայն այն հասկացությունները, որոնք գտնվում են տվյալ հասկացության հետ նույնական հարաբերության մեջ այլ ներառվում են նաև այնպիսի հասկացություններ, որոնք տվյալ հասկացության հետ գտնվում են համեմատելիության որևէ խմբի մեջ,
այսինքն համեմատելի են բոլոր այն հասկացությունները, որոնց արտահայտած առարկաների մեջ գոյություն ունի բացահայտորեն որոշակի կապ նաև համեմատելի են անհամատեղելի հասկացություններն, ասածս այն է որ նշածդ ցանկացած զգայական արձագանքը կարող է տեղավորվել լավ և վատ հասկացությունների ծավալի մեջ և բնավ էլ անհրաժեշտ չէ որևէ նոր վերասահմանումի:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ասում ես բարին ու չարը մարդկանց ստեղծած իլյուզիան ա, ինքնախաբեություն, որը փորձում են որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ներկայացնել: Ու ապացուցելու համար, որ էս հասկացություններն իրոք իլյուզիա են, վիկինգներին ես հիշում, որոնց մոտ բարին ու չարն ուրիշ կերպ էին արտահայտվում, աֆրիկյան ցեղերին, Հերակլեսին բանին: Ու ասում ես, թե եթե նրանց մոտ էս հասկացությունը տարբերվում էին նրանից ինչ ժամանակակից մարդն ա հասկանում, ուրեմն էսօրվանը իլյուզիա ա:


Իլյուզիա է իրենց բացարձակությունը, իրենք աբստրակցիա են: Իլյուզիայի մասին ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան էի ասել. այն ամենն, ինչ դու համամարդկային արժեք ես համարում, բուդդիստները, դաոսներն ու հինդուիստներն իլյուզիա են համարում: Ես ցույց էի տալիս, որ մարդկության զգալի մասն արժեք չի համարում այն, ինչ դու արժեք ես համարում:



> Քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելու դեպքում հիմա քարանձավում կրակի շուրջը պիտի նստած լինեինք, որովհետև ցանկացած նոր, ցանկացած հնից տարբերվող գաղափար, պիտի մարդու ֆիզիոլոգիայի, բնույթի հետ կապ չունեցող, ինքնախաբեության դրդող, պատրանք ստեղծող երևույթ համարեինք:


Իմ տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելու դեպքում մենք ընդամենը մարդու ստեղծած աբստրակտ կոնցեպցիաները չէինք փորձի պարտադրել օբյեկտիվ իրականությանը՝ դրանք, փոխարենը, վերագրելով մարդու առանձին ու մարդկանց խմբի կոլեկտիվ սուբյեկտիվ իրականություններին:



> Ես էլ ասում եմ մարդկության ցանկացած հաջորդ սերունդը ստեղծում է մի ավելի կատարյալ իր, երևույթ, գաղափար, քան նախորդը: Սա մարդկության բնույթն ա: Ու սա հրաշալի ա: Ու իլյուզիա չի: Մարդը փորձում ա գտնել էնպիսի վարքի, կենսակերպի կանոններ, որը ավելի հեշտ կդարձնի իր գոյությունը:


Ես ասում եմ, որ բոլոր սերունդների ստեղծած նորմերի համակարգերն, ընդհանուր առմամբ, համարժեք են իրար, որովհետև իրենք ընդամենը կոնտեքստային նորմեր են, ոչ թե համամարդկային նորմեր:



> Դրա համար ստեղծում ա բարի ու չարի գաղափարները: Մեծ հաշվով չարն էն ա, ինչ խանգարում ա մարդուն ապրել, բարին՝ հակառակը: Սա պատրա՞նք ա:


Չարի ու բարու դիխոտոմիան պրիմիտիվ ընկալման նշան է: Երբ մարդու մտածողական մոդելը պրիմիտիվ է, նա ամեն ինչ փորձում է սահմանափակել պարզ դիխոտոմիայի, քանի որ դիխոտոմիան վերջավոր է, բաժանում է երկու խմբերի ու ֆիքսում է վերաբերմունքը բևեռների նկատմամբ: Ա-լյա պաշտել-վառել:

Ես բարու ու չարի դիխոտոմիային հակադրում եմ արձագանքների ամբողջ սպեկտրը՝ սևն ու սպիտակը դարձնելով այդ սպեկտրի առանձին սահմանային կետեր:

----------

ivy (09.08.2014), Sambitbaba (09.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ալելույա, Զաքարն այնքան հոդաբաշխ գրառում արեց, որ չզգացի, որ դա ինքն է: Բայց, ցավոք, իմ գրառումները կարդալ այդպես էլ չսովորեց:




> Կտրականապես լավ ու վատի դիխոտոմիան ժխտելը սխալ է, քանի որ կա համամարդկային նորմեր, որոնցում արտացոլված հաստատուն պահանջները ենթարկվում են լավ ու վատի դիխոտոմիային, ինչպիսիք են հետևյալ նորմերը ` մի գողացիր, մի խաբիր, մի սպանիր, մի ֆիզիկական բռնություն գործադրիր, մի վիրավորիր և այլն: Ի դեպ լավ ու վատի դիխոտոմիան նաև  հասարակության մեջ ապահովում է այնպիսի մթնոլորտ որտեղ մարդկանց արարքները համաձայնեցված են:


Երևի մոտ տաս գրառում ես ցույց եմ տալիս, որ չկան համամարդկային նորմեր: Կրկնել ինքս ինձ չեմ պատրաստվում:

Օրինակ՝ գողության հասկացությունը գործում է միայն այն հասարակությունում, որը ենթադրում է մասնավոր սեփականություն: «Ֆիզիկական բռնությունը ժխտող» նորմը բացառում է ինքնապաշտպանությունը: Մի սպանիրը նույնպես: Մի խաբիրը ընդհանրապես նորմ չի, որովհետև նորմը չի կարող կանոնավոր ու հետևողական կերպով խախտվել ամբողջ մարդկության կողմից:





> Այնպիսի տպավորություն ես թողնում, որ մարդ կարծում է թե 《սև ու սպիտակ》հասկացություններն ընկալում ես որպես կանոնավոր կլասֆիկացիա:
> Ռայ լավ ու վատ հասկացությունների ծավալի մեջ չեն ներառվում միայն այն հասկացությունները, որոնք գտնվում են տվյալ հասկացության հետ նույնական հարաբերության մեջ այլ ներառվում են նաև այնպիսի հասկացություններ, որոնք տվյալ հասկացության հետ գտնվում են համեմատելիության որևէ խմբի մեջ,
> այսինքն համեմատելի են բոլոր այն հասկացությունները, որոնց արտահայտած առարկաների մեջ գոյություն ունի բացահայտորեն որոշակի կապ նաև համեմատելի են անհամատեղելի հասկացություններն, ասածս այն է որ նշածդ ցանկացած զգայական արձագանքը կարող է տեղավորվել լավ և վատ հասկացությունների ծավալի մեջ և բնավ էլ անհրաժեշտ չէ որևէ նոր վերասահմանումի:


Չէ, ես ասում եմ, որ դիխոտոմիայի վերածելը նման է նրան, որ մարդը որոշի, որ աշխարհում երկու թիվ կա՝ մեկ ու շատ: ու եթե ինչ-որ բան մի հատ չի, ուրեմն շատ է, ու եթե շատ չի, ուրեմն մի հատ է, հետևաբար՝ իր հաշվման համակարգն իդեալական է, քանի որ ամեն ինչ իր մեջ արտահայտում է: Ու ասենք չի մտածում, որ ոչ թե համակարգն է կատարյալ, այլ ինքն է պրիմիտիվ ու մակերեսային: Ու երբ նա իր «մեկ-շատ» համակարգին մի հատ էլ վեհ անուններ է դնում ու սկսում մնացած մարդկանց «լուսավորել» իր «համամարդկային նորմերով», պայքարում հերետիկոսական Մաթեմատիկայի դեմ և այլն, ես այ այս կերպ իր համակարգն, արժեքներն ու նորմերը հանում եմ մայրուղի, հերձում, ծաղրում ու շպրտում աղբանոցը:

----------


## ivy

Էս թեմայում Ռայի վերլուծությունները վերջն են, ասածներից մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն եմ։

----------

Rhayader (09.08.2014), Sambitbaba (09.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էս թեմայում Ռայի վերլուծությունները վերջն են, ասածներից մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն եմ։


Ես էլ: Բայց մյուս "մեծ մասի" հետ էլ համաձայն չեմ... :Smile: 

Եվ սակայն, դա չի խանգարում մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ ու հաճույքով ծանոթանալ նրա մտքերին: :Think:

----------

ivy (09.08.2014), Rhayader (09.08.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Ալելույա


  Ամեն!!!


> «Ֆիզիկական բռնությունը ժխտող» նորմը բացառում է ինքնապաշտպանությունը: Մի սպանիրը նույնպես:


Սոփեստություն մի արա Ռայ, քանի որ ` մի ֆիզիկական բռնություն գործադրիր պահանջհը/նորմը վերաբերվում է գործողին այլ ոչ թե `《տուժողին》: Մի սպանիրը նույնպես: 


> Մի խաբիրը ընդհանրապես նորմ չի, որովհետև նորմը չի կարող կանոնավոր ու հետևողական կերպով խախտվել ամբողջ մարդկության կողմից:


Սա ոչ միայն համամարդկային բարոյականության նորմ է որը պահանջում է տարրական ազնվություն ամենօրյա շփման մեջ այլ նաև մի պահանջ որը հենված է այնպիսի հաստատության վրա որի հտևում պետության ուժն է կանգնած:Ի մի ջայլոց այս տարական միավորներն այնքան անհրաժեշտ են հասարակության և անհատի զարգացման համար, որ տասնյակ դարերով մշակվել, մշակվում ու դեռ մշակվելու է գիտակցության կողմից:


> Չէ, ես ասում եմ, որ դիխոտոմիայի վերածելը նման է նրան, որ մարդը որոշի, որ աշխարհում երկու թիվ կա՝ մեկ ու շատ: ու եթե ինչ-որ բան մի հատ չի, ուրեմն շատ է, ու եթե շատ չի, ուրեմն մի հատ է, հետևաբար՝ իր հաշվման համակարգն իդեալական է, քանի որ ամեն ինչ իր մեջ արտահայտում է: Ու ասենք չի մտածում, որ ոչ թե համակարգն է կատարյալ, այլ ինքն է պրիմիտիվ ու մակերեսային:


Այսպես ես կարծում, քանի որ լավ ու վատ հասկացությունները դիտում ես որպես մեկ հավաքական հասկացություն, հասկացություն որտեղ արտացոլված են միայն համասեռ առարկաների խմբերը: Այն ինչ քեզ պարզ նշեցի որ լավ ու վատ հասկացության ծավալների մեջ մտնում են համեմատելի և անհամատեղելի բոլոր հասկացություններն: Ռայ լավ ու վատ հասկացությունները դրանք իմաստավորված դատողություններ են այսինքն արտացոլում են ` իրերի, երևույթների միջև գոյություն ունեցող հարաբերությունները ստույգ կամ աղավաղված ձևով, սրանք էլ քեզ իմաստավորված դատողության չափանիշներ ` համեմատություն, վերլուծություն, համադրություն, վերացարկում և ընդհանրացում: Ասեմ նաև որ լավ ու վատ հասկացությունները կրելով իրենց մեջ բազմաթիվ պարզ դատողություններ ակամա վերածվում են ահավոր բարդ դատողության: Նշեմ նաև որ իմաստավորված դատողությունը ժխտելով կստանանք կրկին իմաստավորված դատողություն, քանի որ իմաստավորված դատողությունը ոչ թե ճշմարիտ է այլ ճշմարտության տար կամ տարեր կրող: 


> Ու երբ նա իր «մեկ-շատ» համակարգին մի հատ էլ վեհ անուններ է դնում ու սկսում մնացած մարդկանց «լուսավորել» իր «համամարդկային նորմերով», պայքարում հերետիկոսական Մաթեմատիկայի դեմ և այլն, ես այ այս կերպ իր համակարգն, արժեքներն ու նորմերը հանում եմ մայրուղի, հերձում, ծաղրում ու շպրտում աղբանոցը:


Քեզ թվում է թե քո խոսքերը կայծակի պես շեշտակի են Ռայ, այն ինչ մարդկությանն արդեն վաղուց է հայտնի որ ` երևույթը էության արտահայտությունն է ընդամենը:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սոփեստություն մի արա Ռայ, քանի որ ` մի ֆիզիկական բռնություն գործադրիր պահանջհը/նորմը վերաբերվում է գործողին այլ ոչ թե `《տուժողին》: Մի սպանիրը նույնպես:


Իսկ եթե գործողն իր գործողություններով մղում է ագրեսիայի իր նկատմամբ (երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմին Բրիտանիայի մասնակցության էթիկ հենքը, վերջերս հենց պատերազմի էթիկ բացատրությունների մասին կուրս էի կարդում. Հիտլերյան Գերմանիան, անմիջական ագրեսիա չգործադրելով Բրիտանիայի վրա, շրջակա երկրները գրավելով ու մարդկության դեմ հանցագործություններով հարկադրել է Բրիտանիային պատերազմի մեջ մտնել իր հետ՝ որպես անհատի իրավունքների գարանտ (Չերչիլ, 1938)):

Սոփեստություն չկա ասածիս մեջ. դու ընդամենը «no true scotsman» տրամաբանական սխալով բացարձակ նորմից բացառություններ ես հանում՝ ըստ պահի հարմարության, կանոնները շեղում ես, որպեսզի իրենք արդարացված թվան: Նույն բանն անում են քրիստոնյաները՝ երբ իրենց պետք է իրենց կրոնը որպես բարի ներկայացնել, «մի այտիդ հարվածում են՝ մյուսը դեմ տուր»-ն են ցույց տալիս, երբ պետք է նույնասեռականության դեմ ատելություն քարոզել, հիշում են Ղևտացիների գիրքը:



> Սա ոչ միայն համամարդկային բարոյականության նորմ է որը պահանջում է տարրական ազնվություն ամենօրյա շփման մեջ այլ նաև մի պահանջ որը հենված է այնպիսի հաստատության վրա որի հտևում պետության ուժն է կանգնած:


Ներիր, բայց պետությունն ամենօրյա շփման ազնվության վատ գարանտ ու օրինակ է:



> Ի մի ջայլոց այս տարական միավորներն այնքան անհրաժեշտ են հասարակության և անհատի զարգացման համար, որ տասնյակ դարերով մշակվել, մշակվում ու դեռ մշակվելու է գիտակցության կողմից:Այսպես ես կարծում, քանի որ լավ ու վատ հասկացությունները դիտում ես որպես մեկ հավաքական հասկացություն, հասկացություն որտեղ արտացոլված են միայն համասեռ առարկաների խմբերը: Այն ինչ քեզ պարզ նշեցի որ լավ ու վատ հասկացության ծավալների մեջ մտնում են համեմատելի և անհամատեղելի բոլոր հասկացություններն: Ռայ լավ ու վատ հասկացությունները դրանք իմաստավորված դատողություններ են այսինքն արտացոլում են ` իրերի, երևույթների միջև գոյություն ունեցող հարաբերությունները ստույգ կամ աղավաղված ձևով, սրանք էլ քեզ իմաստավորված դատողության չափանիշներ ` համեմատություն, վերլուծություն, համադրություն, վերացարկում և ընդհանրացում: Ասեմ նաև որ լավ ու վատ հասկացությունները կրելով իրենց մեջ բազմաթիվ պարզ դատողություններ ակամա վերածվում են ահավոր բարդ դատողության: Նշեմ նաև որ իմաստավորված դատողությունը ժխտելով կստանանք կրկին իմաստավորված դատողություն, քանի որ իմաստավորված դատողությունը ոչ թե ճշմարիտ է այլ ճշմարտության տար կամ տարեր կրող: Քեզ թվում է թե քո խոսքերը կայծակի պես շեշտակի են Ռայ, այն ինչ մարդկությանն արդեն վաղուց է հայտնի որ ` երևույթը էության արտահայտությունն է ընդամենը:


Նախորդ ասածիս առումով սա հիշեցի, ավելի քան տեղին է.




Դե ֆակտո, ես գրեթե նույն բանն էի ասում:

----------


## Զաքար

> Իսկ եթե գործողն իր գործողություններով մղում է ագրեսիայի իր նկատմամբ (երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմին Բրիտանիայի մասնակցության էթիկ հենքը, վերջերս հենց պատերազմի էթիկ բացատրությունների մասին կուրս էի կարդում. Հիտլերյան Գերմանիան, անմիջական ագրեսիա չգործադրելով Բրիտանիայի վրա, շրջակա երկրները գրավելով ու մարդկության դեմ հանցագործություններով հարկադրել է Բրիտանիային պատերազմի մեջ մտնել իր հետ՝ որպես անհատի իրավունքների գարանտ (Չերչիլ, 1938)):


Նման անբարո վարքի դեպքում լրիվ արդարացված է ինքնապահպանման բնազդի արտահայտումը:




> Սոփեստություն չկա ասածիս մեջ. դու ընդամենը «no true scotsman» տրամաբանական սխալով բացարձակ նորմից բացառություններ ես հանում՝ ըստ պահի հարմարության, կանոնները շեղում ես, որպեսզի իրենք արդարացված թվան:


Վերլուծությունն արել եմ ձևական տրամաբանության սկզբունքների հիման վրա, այսինքն չմերժելով ճշմարիտ կամ կեղծ լինելու կարևորությունը ` կենտրոնացա մտքերի միջև եղած կապի կանոնավորության վրա և շաղկապեցի հասկացությունների ծավալային և քանակական բնութագրումները, բայց Ռայ կարող ես չվստահելու դեպքում արտահայտածս տերմինների սահմանումները դիտարկել: 
Բայց տես թե ուզենաս կարող ենք լավ ու վատ տերմինները բնութագրել որպես երկանդամ բաժանելիներ ու անընդհատ բաժանենք իրարու, օրինակ ա-ն բաժանենք ա-ի և ոչ ա-ի, հետո ոչ ա-ն բ-ի և ոչ բ-ի և այդպես շարունակ, ասածս այն է որ տրամաբանությունն իր մեջ կրում է  《անվերջանալի》սահմանումներ որոնցով ինչպիսի խաղ ուզենանք կարող ենք խաղալ և ոչ ոք էլ չի կարող ասել սխալ ենք :Wink: 





> Նույն բանն անում են քրիստոնյաները՝ երբ իրենց պետք է իրենց կրոնը որպես բարի ներկայացնել, «մի այտիդ հարվածում են՝ մյուսը դեմ տուր»-ն են ցույց տալիս, երբ պետք է նույնասեռականության դեմ ատելություն քարոզել, հիշում են Ղևտացիների գիրքը:


Փաստորեն չբավարարվեցիր ինձ սխալ հանելովդ դրա համար էլ միատ էլ սուտ բարեպաշտ ես դարձնում....
Ռայ ջան կարծում եմ պահն է ասելու ` ես այդ Աստվածաշնչյան հորինվածքներին կամ գրագողություններին հետ գործ չունեմ, այդեղից միայն ես Քրիստոսին եմ սիրում որպես ` անհատ, որպես մեկը ով արժանապատվությամբ պահպանեց մեզ ծնող տիեզերքի պարգևը, իսկ իր սխալներն ընդունում եմ որպես հանճարեղություն, քանի որ անգամ այդ սխալներով շոյել է միլյարդավոր մարդկանց սրտեր ու դեռ հայտնի էլ չէ դեռ որքաններին էլ կշոյի: 




> Ներիր, բայց պետությունն ամենօրյա շփման ազնվության վատ գարանտ ու օրինակ է:


Գիտես սրա գինը ինչպես գիտեմ Ռայ...  բայց դե ասածդ ընդունում որպես ճշմարտանման միտք, որովհետև միտքդ ճշմարտության տարրեր կրում է իր մեջ:  :Smile:

----------

Գորտուկ (07.09.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես քեզ բարեպաշտ չեմ հանում, ընդամենը մատնանշում եմ մեթոդների նմանությունները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս թեմայում Ռայի վերլուծությունները վերջն են, ասածներից մեծ մասի հետ համաձայն եմ։


Այվի ջան, ստեղ վերլուծություն չկա… ու ընդհանրապես քննարկման նյութ չկա… համենայն դեպս էն ձևով ինչպես որ մատուցված ա, սա բացարձակապես ոչնչի չտանող բանավեճ ա…

----------


## Rhayader

> Այվի ջան, ստեղ վերլուծություն չկա… ու ընդհանրապես քննարկման նյութ չկա… համենայն դեպս էն ձևով ինչպես որ մատուցված ա, սա բացարձակապես ոչնչի չտանող բանավեճ ա…


Դու ճիշտ չես... սխալ ես... քո գրածը հովարսություն ա... էլի բազմակետեր... չգիտեմ ինչի, երևի աչքերիս գույնի հետ գնում են...

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, բանավեճը գուցե և ոչ մի բանի չի տանում, էն իմաստով որ ոչ մի ընդհանուր եզրահանգման չենք գալիս, նոր ճշմարտություններ չեն բացահայտվում, և վերջին հաշվով ոչ ոք տեսակետը չի փոխում կամ վերանայում։ Բայց բանավեճը թույլ է տալիս ծանոթանալ էս կամ էն մարդու աշխարհայացքին, գաղափարներին ու համոզմունքներին։ Դրա համար, բանավեճը ճանաչողական նշանակություն ունի։ Ու էդ ճանաչողության ընթացքում կարող ես քեզ մեկ ու մեջ լավ զգալ, երբ համախոհներ ես գտնում։
Էս քննարկման մեջ Ռայի տեսակետն ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ է, որովհետև համարյա նույն մտքերն եմ կիսում լավ ու վատ կատեգորիաների, համամարդկային նորմերի ու մնացածի մասին։
Բացի դրանից, իր շարադրման ձևն ու հիմնավորումները շատ հետաքրքիր են ու շատ խորը։ Ինչքան էլ սուր անկյուններ ունենա Ռայը ու մեկ-մեկ անտանելի լինի, միևնույն է իրենից սովորելու լիքը-իքը բան կա. հազվադեպ կարող ես գտնել էդպիսի հարուստ ու բազմակողմանի ինտելեկտուալ պաշարով մարդկանց, էն էլ էդ տարիքում։ Ով ինչ ուզում է ասի։

----------

Rhayader (10.08.2014), Sambitbaba (10.08.2014), Աթեիստ (11.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ալելույա, Զաքարն այնքան հոդաբաշխ գրառում արեց, որ չզգացի, որ դա ինքն է:


Իսկ եթե լրջորեն, Ռայ, այս ընդամենը երեք ամսվա ընթացքում Զաքարն անհավատալի վերելք է ապրել լեզվի հարցում: Անհավատալի... կամ էլ սկզբում խաբում էր մեզ: :Think: 
Զաք, խոստովանիր, խաբու՞մ էիր: :Angry2:

----------

Rhayader (10.08.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

> Իսկ եթե լրջորեն, Ռայ, այս ընդամենը երեք ամսվա ընթացքում Զաքարն անհավատալի վերելք է ապրել լեզվի հարցում: Անհավատալի... կամ էլ սկզբում խաբում էր մեզ:
> Զաք, խոստովանիր, խաբու՞մ էիր:


Երկու բացարձակ տարբեր աշխարհների ներկայացուցիչների այս աստիճան շփումը կարծում եմ հենց քո ասած` անհավատալի վերելքն է որ կա Սամ ջան  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (15.08.2014), Sambitbaba (10.08.2014), Ուլուանա (10.08.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Երկու բացարձակ տարբեր աշխարհների ներկայացուցիչների այս աստիճան շփումը կարծում եմ հենց քո ասած` անհավատալի վերելքն է որ կա Սամ ջան


Հա, բայց դու ինքդ զգու՞մ ես դա: Համաձա՞յն ես ասածիս հետ: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է քո մեջ ապրվում այդ վիճակը: Ո՞նց ես դա մարսում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բանավեճը գուցե և ոչ մի բանի չի տանում, էն իմաստով որ* ոչ մի ընդհանուր եզրահանգման չենք գալիս, նոր ճշմարտություններ չեն բացահայտվում, և վերջին հաշվով ոչ ոք տեսակետը չի փոխում կամ վերանայում։* Բայց բանավեճը թույլ է տալիս ծանոթանալ էս կամ էն մարդու աշխարհայացքին, գաղափարներին ու համոզմունքներին։ Դրա համար, բանավեճը ճանաչողական նշանակություն ունի։ Ու էդ ճանաչողության ընթացքում կարող ես քեզ մեկ ու մեջ լավ զգալ, երբ համախոհներ ես գտնում։
> Էս քննարկման մեջ Ռայի տեսակետն ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ է, որովհետև համարյա նույն մտքերն եմ կիսում լավ ու վատ կատեգորիաների, համամարդկային նորմերի ու մնացածի մասին։
> Բացի դրանից, իր շարադրման ձևն ու հիմնավորումները շատ հետաքրքիր են ու շատ խորը։ Ինչքան էլ սուր անկյուններ ունենա Ռայը ու մեկ-մեկ անտանելի լինի, միևնույն է իրենից սովորելու լիքը-իքը բան կա. հազվադեպ կարող ես գտնել էդպիսի հարուստ ու բազմակողմանի ինտելեկտուալ պաշարով մարդկանց, էն էլ էդ տարիքում։ Ով ինչ ուզում է ասի։


ես էդ նկատի չունեի… ինչևէ, եթե տենց ես կարծում, քո համար հետաքրքիր ու սովորելու բան ունես, ուրեմն մնացած կարծիքները նշանակություն չունեն…

----------


## Զաքար

> Հա, բայց դու ինքդ զգու՞մ ես դա: Համաձա՞յն ես ասածիս հետ: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է քո մեջ ապրվում այդ վիճակը: Ո՞նց ես դա մարսում:



Նման շփումն ինձ հաղթանակի զգացողություն է տալիս. խոսքը ոչ թե զրուցակցի նկատմամբ հաղթանակի մասին է, այլ այն միջավայրի, որում գտնվում եմ ֆիզիկապես։




> Համաձա՞յն ես ասածիս հետ:


Իհարկե, այն իր մեջ ճշմարտություն է կրում:

----------

Jarre (15.08.2014), Sambitbaba (10.08.2014), Ուլուանա (10.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ եթե լրջորեն, Ռայ, այս ընդամենը երեք ամսվա ընթացքում Զաքարն անհավատալի վերելք է ապրել լեզվի հարցում: Անհավատալի... կամ էլ սկզբում խաբում էր մեզ:
> Զաք, խոստովանիր, խաբու՞մ էիր:


Եթե չէր խաբում, ու ես դրա մեջ մաս ունեմ, ապա դա իրենով փոքր հաղթանակ չէր լինի, գոնե ինձ համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էսօր գործից գալւց ավտոյից մեջ րադիո եմ լսում… էս թեման էր… այսինքն շատ մոտ…

Frans de Waal-ը ուսումնասիրություն ա արել, արժե լսել… 

լսեք վերջինը փլեյլիստի մեջ… do animals have morals?

----------

Jarre (07.09.2014)

----------


## հովարս

Այս թեմային համապատասխան ֆիլմ
http://zerx.tv/46190-bog-ne-umer.html

Քանի-որ տեսնում եմ կրոն բաժնում միայն անհավատներն են պտտվում ուրեմն ինչ որ բան են փնտրում, մի բան որ չունեն և դրա համար էլ չեն հավատում, բայց փնտրտուքի մեջ են: Համբերությամբ փնտրեք, մի օր կգտնեք:

----------


## Զաքար

> Քանի-որ տեսնում եմ կրոն բաժնում միայն անհավատներն են պտտվում ուրեմն ինչ որ բան են փնտրում, մի բան որ չունեն և դրա համար էլ չեն հավատում, բայց փնտրտուքի մեջ են: Համբերությամբ փնտրեք, մի օր կգտնեք:


Եթե մի քիչ սիրում ես քո աստծուն ապա հանուն նրա պահիր գոնե մի պատվիրանը, մի եղիր պատճառ, որով  կհայհոյեն քո  Աստծուն:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.09.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

Ամեն անգամ էս թեմայի վերնագիրը տեսնելուց տրամադրությունս վատանում է։ Միթե անպայման մեկը պիտի լինի ձեր գլխի վերևում կանգնած փայտը ձեռքին, որ ձեզ լավ պահեք, որ չխփի ձեր գլխին։ Միթե երկրային ոչ-ոք չունեք հանուն որի(եթե ոչ հանուն ինքներդ ձեզ) պետք է լավը լինեք։ Միթե չի կարելի լավը լինել ծնողների, ընկերների, մնացած լավ մարդկանց և վերջապես հենց ինքներս մեր համար։ Զարմանում եմ։

----------

GriFFin (24.09.2014), Sambitbaba (11.09.2014), Smokie (11.09.2014), unknown (13.10.2014), Աթեիստ (11.09.2014), Նիկեա (14.09.2014), Ուլուանա (11.09.2014), Վոլտերա (11.09.2014), Տրիբուն (11.09.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ամեն անգամ էս թեմայի վերնագիրը տեսնելուց տրամադրությունս վատանում է։ Միթե անպայման մեկը պիտի լինի ձեր գլխի վերևում կանգնած փայտը ձեռքին, որ ձեզ լավ պահեք, որ չխփի ձեր գլխին։ Միթե երկրային ոչ-ոք չունեք հանուն որի(եթե ոչ հանուն ինքներդ ձեզ) պետք է լավը լինեք։ Միթե չի կարելի լավը լինել ծնողների, ընկերների, մնացած լավ մարդկանց և վերջապես հենց ինքներս մեր համար։ Զարմանում եմ։


*boooooooom* ջան, ինչպես տեսնում ես էս թեմայի գրառումներից մարդկանց մի հատված համոզված է, որ «լավ» կամ «բարոյական» լինելը ինքստինքյան ապացուցում է Աստծու գոյությունը, քանի որ ըստ նրանց կարծիքի էվոլյուցիան չէր կարող ստեղծել բարոյականություն։ Եթե մարդը՝ անկախ նրանից ընդունում է նա Աստծու գոյությունը, թե ոչ, անում է անձնուրաց քայլ դիմացինի հանդեպ, ապա դա անպայման խոսում է Աստծու գոյության մասին։ Էս հարցը հազարամյակներ շարունակ քննարկել ու քննարկում են տարբեր փիլիսոփաներ և գիտնականներ։

----------

boooooooom (12.10.2014), The silent river (12.10.2014), unknown (13.10.2014), Աթեիստ (12.10.2014), Նիկեա (12.10.2014), Տրիբուն (12.10.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Մարդիկ կան որ գիտեն որ Աստված կա, բայց իրենք դրանից բարի չեն դառնում, կարող են և հանցագործություններ անել, բայց իրենք մի բան հստակ գիտեն, որ կա մի սահման որից եթե դուրս եկան ուրեմն իրենց գլխին կարող է Պատահականության աշխարհից փորձանքներ գան։ Դրա համար էլ զգուշավոր են։  

Նրանք որոնք Աստծո գոյությանը չեն հավատում, այս խումբը ավելի ռիսկային մասում է։ Իրենք կարծում են թե մարդու բանականությունը ամենազոր է, իրենց գիտելիքները վերջնական իմաստնություն են ու դրան համապատասխան էլ գործում են մեծամիտ ու ինքնավստահ ու մի գեղեցիկ օր իրենց դուռ թակում է էլի մեծն Պատհաականությունը։
Այս երկրորդ խմբին լավագույնս հեգնել է Բուլգակովը իր «Մաստեր և Մարգարիտա» գրքի այն դրվագում երբ պուրակում Բերլիոզը խոսում է Վոլանդի հետ ու հետո ընկնում է տրամվայի տակ զուտ Պատահականության պատճառով։

Կա մարդկանց մի խումբ էլ որոնք հավատում են Աստծոն, բայց ինչ ինչ կրոնական գրքերի ազդեցության տակ ունեն ոչ այնքան ճիշտ պատկերացումներ Աստծո գործունեության մեթոդաբանության մասին։  Նաև Աստծո ներկայությունը ինքնուրույն չեն կարողանում զգալ ու միջնորդի կարիք ունեն ի դեմս ինստիտուցիոնալ եկեղեցիների։  Այս խումբն էլ է ներկա պահին ռիսկային զոնայում է հայտնվել, որովհետև եկեղեցիները մեծ մասը շատ են շեղվել Աստծո մասին ճշմարիտ ուսմունքից։

----------

Alphaone (24.11.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Մոռացա գրել մարդկանց չորրորդ խմբի մասին, որը բնակչության հիմնական միջուկն է կազմում։ Ուրեմն այս խումբը շատ բազմաշերտ է բայց նրա հիմնական հատկանիշը այն է որ ինքը ապրում է ըստ իր նրեսում դրած խղճի , դոգմատիկ չի, ու կյանքը չի անցկացնում ինչ որ բան քանդելու մոլուցքի մեջ։ Այս մարդիկ կարող է իրենց հավատացյալ համարեն, բայց կարող է և աթեիստ համարեն։  Ու չնայած որ իրենց աթեիստ են համարում իրականում այդպես չեն, որովհետև հավատում են ինչ որ վերին արդարությանը։  Ընդհանուր առմամբ այս խումբը հավատում է Աստծոն բայց երբեմն այդ երևույթին ուրիշ անուններ է տալիս իր ներսում։   

Մարդը կյանքի ընթացքում ստատիկ չի ու կարող է մի խմբից մյուսին անցնել։

Նաև երբ գրում եմ ինստիտուցիոնալ եկեղեցի նկատի չունեմ պաշտոնական եկեղեցիները այլ նաև աղանդավորականների եկեղեցիները, որոնց մի մասը իսկապես ահավոր շեղված է։

Մի բան էլ երբ գրում եմ Պատահականություն իրականում դա պետք է չակերտների մեջ հասկանալ։ Որովհետև կյանքում ինչ պատահում է մարդու հետ ենթարկվում է կուռ երկաթյա տրամաբանության։  Ուղղակի միշտ չէ որ մենք տեսնում ենք կամ ուզում ենք տեսնել այդ տրամաբանությունը։

----------

Alphaone (24.11.2014), Sambitbaba (18.10.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Մարդուկը միանգամից զուտ իրեն հատուկ իմաստությամբ խմբարովեց, շերտավորեց ու պիտակավորեց մարդկանց՝ համաձայն իր հույժ նեղ աշխարհայացքի: Փորձեմ շտկել իր ասածը:

Մարդիկ կան՝ կազմակերպված կրոնի հետևորդ են: Իրենք լինում են՝ հավատացյալներ ու այսպես կոչված lip service անողներ՝ մարդիկ, ովքեր կրոնի ներկայացուցիչ են, որովհետև այդպես է ընդունված: Ու նույնիսկ այս երկու խմբերը չափազանց բարդ են հստակ ֆիքսվելու համար՝ միակ գործոնը կրոնի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքն է:

Փորձեմ բացատրել: Կազմակերպված կրոնի հետևորդն ընդունում է եկեղեցու դոգման ու ռիտուալը: Հավատացյալի ու lip service անողի միջև էական տարբերություն դնում է կրոնական գիտակցության առկայությունը կամ բացակայությունը. հավատացյալն ունի կրոնական գիտակցություն ու հավատում է այդ դոգմային ու ռիտուալին գիտակցաբար, lip service անողը կամ անգիտակցաբար է հետևում դրանց, կամ էլ գիտակցաբար՝ առանց հավատալու, որովհետև այդպես հարմար է/ընդունված է: Բայց միաժամանակ կրոններն այնքան տարբեր են, որ այս խմբերի ներկայացուցիչները կտրուկ իրարից տարբերվում են նույնիսկ միայն հինդուիզմի տարբեր ուղղությունների կոնտեքստում: Փորձեք վայշնավիտներին համեմատել շայվիտների հետ, կհասկանաք, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ:

Կազմակերպված կրոնը սովորաբար ենթադրում է որոշակի կրոնական հիերարխիա՝ իր եկեղեցու ներսում, հիերարխիայից ներքև գտնվում է «հոտը»/«հավատացյալների զանգվածը»: Այդ կոնտեքստում, առանձին հետևորդը եկեղեցու սուբյեկտ չի հանդիսանում: Այնպես որ, այն բաժանումը, որը ես հենց նոր իրականացրեցի, եկեղեցու տեսանկյունից գոյություն չունի:




> _Հոգևորականությունը խիստ դժգոհ կլիներ, եթե իր հոգևոր աշխատանքի համար հոգևոր վարձատրություն ստանար:
> 
> ~ Պոլ Անրի Հոլբախ_


Փաստորեն, կողմնորոշվեցինք, որ կազմակերպված կրոնի հետևորդները (մարդկության մեծ մասը, կարծում եմ) անհամասեռ, աբստրակտ ու բազմազան երևույթ են, որոնց մասին կարելի է դատել միայն լոկալիզացված խմբերով՝ ըստ կազմակերպված կրոնի հատկանիշների ու այդ մարդկանց կրոնի նկատմամբ մոտեցման (հավատացյալ/lip service):

Երկրորդ խումբը «հիասթափված հավատացյալներն» ու «դիլետանտ հավատացյալներն» են՝ առաջինները նրանք են, ովքեր ինչ-որ պատճառներով ներքին կոնֆլիկտ են ունեցել եկեղեցու բնույթի, վարքի, կամ կրոնի եկեղեցու կողմից ընդունված մեկնաբանության հետ: Այս մարդիկ, չլինելով կազմակերպված կրոնի հետևորդ (լինի դա եկեղեցի, կրոնական ուղղություն, կուլտ կան սխիզմատիկ կազմակերպություն), էլ ավելի աբստրակտ են, քան կազմակերպված կրոնի հետևորդները: Այստեղ կարող են լինել աստվածաշնչին անհատական մեկնաբանությամբ խիստ հետևողներից, ինկվիզիցիայի մեթոդների կողմնակիցներից մինչև «բարի բաները աստվածաշնչում ճիշտ են, չար բաները հետո են ավելացվել կամ այլաբանություն են» մարդիկ («Cafeteria Christianity»): Նույնը կիրառելի է նաև Իսլամին, Հուդայականությանը, մնացած կրոնների առումով չեմ նկատել: «Դիլետանտ հավատացյալների» օրինակներ են «նեոբուդդիստները», որոնք մի քանի ցիտատի հիման վրա իրենց բուդդիստ են համարում՝ չհասկանալով, ասենք, որ իրական բուդդիզմը ենթադրում է կոնկրետ նպատակներ ու անընդհատ պրակտիկա: Այդ առումով ես տեսել եմ «դիլետանտ բուդդիստներ», «դիլետանտ մուսուլմաններ», «դիլետանտ սիկխիստներ», «դիլետանտ հուդայականության հետևորդներ», «դիլետանտ կրիշնաիտներ» և այլն: Այստեղ էական է մոդայի գործոնը:

Այս խմբին, ընդհանուր առմամբ, կարելի է նույնիսկ չփորձել որևէ կերպ բնութագրել, որովհետև դա գործնականում անհնարին է: Չես կարող նախապես ֆիքսել, թե ում խելքին ինչպես կփչի մեկնաբանել կրոնական դոկտրինը:

Հետո գալիս են ագնոստիկները: Մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն ցանկանում կրոնական հարցում կողմնորոշվելու գլխացավանքն իրենց վրա վերցնել ու տալիս են ամենածույլ ու ամենաանորոշ պատասխանը՝ չգիտեմ: Չգիտեմ, ու չեմ ուզում մտածել դրա մասին:

Հետո գալիս են գնոստիկները: Գնոստիկներին տարբերակել երկրորդ խմբից կարելի է շատ հեշտ՝ գնոստիկներն իրականացնում են ակադեմիկ մակարդակի ուսումնասիրություն: Գնոստիկները համարում են, որ կարելի է ճանաչել կրոնական դոկտրինի սուբյեկտը, եթե այդ ուղղությամբ լուրջ ու կազմակերպված աշխատանք տարվի:

Հետո գալիս են աթեիստները: Աթեիստներն առաջնորդվում են Ռասսելի թեյամանի (անհիմն ու անապացուցելի ենթադրությունը սխալ է ի սկզբանե, քանի դեռ հակառակը չի ապացուցվել) ու Օկկամի ածելու (երկու հավասարազոր դատողություններից ճշմարիտ է ամենապարզը, քանի դեռ հակառակը չի ապացուցվել) սկզբունքներով: Մմմ, էտալոնային դեպքերում: Այստեղ էլ կան «մոդայիկ» կամ «դիլետանտ» աթեիստներ, որոնք էտալոնային դեպքերին ցիտելով ման են գալիս՝ վերաուղղորդելով սեփական էդիպյան կոմպլեքսը կրոնի վրա:

Հետո գալիս են մնացած բոլորը, որոնց չնշեցի, քանի որ տարածքը շատ սուղ էր, ու եթե նույնիսկ այդպես չլիներ, հաստատ ինչ-որ մեկին բաց կթողնեի:

Ու, վերջապես, գալիս եմ ես: Ես հավատում եմ, որ Մարդուկի կոմպետենտությունը մոտակա 3-4 հազարամյակների ընթացքում չի հասնի այն մակարդակի, որ ինքը կոմպետենտ լինի այս թեմայով որևէ խելքին մոտ կարծիք հայտնել:

Պաչիկներ, peace, հիտլեր կապուտ և այլն :-* :-* :-*

----------

Sambitbaba (24.11.2014), Աթեիստ (24.11.2014), Տրիբուն (24.11.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Մարդուկի գրածը կարդացել անցել էի, այս անգամ շնորհակալեցի: Ռայ, ախր կարելի է կարծիք հայտնել առանց ուրիշի կարծիքը նսեմացնող նախաբանի ու վերջաբանի, միտքդ ու ասելիքդ պետք ա էդ նսեմացումն անեն ու, որպես կանոն, անում են, էլ ի՞նչ կարիք կա մարդուն լրացուցիչ վիրավորել  :Sad: : Իսկ այ Մարդուկի դասակարգումը Հայաստանում հիմնական մասսաների վրա որոշ վերապահումերով կարելի է տարածել, քանի որ ինքը վերցրել է միջին վիճակագրական մարդու տեսանկյունն ու այդ տեսանկյունից վերլուծել է միջին վիճակագրական մարդկանց, որ կան իր տեսադաշտում:

Հ.Գ. չեմ հիշում, էս թեմայի շրջանակներում էս արդեն ասել եմ, թե չէ, բայց «լավը լինելը» հարաբերական հասկացություն ա: Մենք մեր կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար հասարակական ու սոցիալական նորմեր ենք սահմանել ու եթե լավը լինելը ենթադրում է դրանց հետևելը, ապա քանի դեռ այս մոլորակից փախչելու ճանապարհ չենք գտել, գերադասելի է լավը լինել  անկախ նրանից Աստված գոյություն ունի, թե ոչ:

----------

Sambitbaba (24.11.2014), Smokie (24.11.2014), Tiger29 (24.11.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ այ Մարդուկի դասակարգումը Հայաստանում հիմնական մասսաների վրա որոշ վերապահումերով կարելի է տարածել, քանի որ ինքը վերցրել է միջին վիճակագրական մարդու տեսանկյունն ու այդ տեսանկյունից վերլուծել է միջին վիճակագրական մարդկանց, որ կան իր տեսադաշտում:


Ալֆա ջան, ընդեղ դասակարգում չկա, որ մի բան էլ ստեղ-ընդեղ տարածես: Եթե չես հավատում, մի հատ փորձիր ինքդ քեզ տեղավորել էտ դասակարգումներից որևէ մեկի մեջ: 

Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Մարդուկի գրածները հասկանալու համար պետք ա առնվազն իրա պես ակադեմիկ լինել: Ինչ ասես արժի օրինակ էս արտահայտությունը. *<...ունեն ոչ այնքան ճիշտ պատկերացումներ Աստծո գործունեության մեթոդաբանության մասին>*  :LOL:  Կարա՞ս մի պարբերությամբ, կամ երեք կետով բացատրես, թե ինչ ասել է *<Աստծո գործունեության մեթոդաբանություն>*: Սիրուն ջան, բառերի լուծ ա Մարդուկի գրածը:

----------

Rhayader (25.11.2014), Sambitbaba (25.11.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

հա, ես էլ եմ ասում, որ Բայի գրածը առանց նախաբնաի ու վերջաբանի էլ նսեմացնում ա Մարդուկի գրածը: Ես էլ կարդացել, անցել եմ ժամանակին, բայց իրականում էդ մարդը իր նեղ, թե լայն աշխարհայացքից մի բան տեսել ա ու փորձել արտահայտել, եթե իրեն վիրավորելով ասենք, որ իր գրածը բառերի լուծ ա, ինքը երբեք չի ընդունի, քանի որ պաշտպանական ռեակցիան էս դեպքում ավելի լավ ա աշխատում, քան առողջ դատողությունը դժբախտաբար: Նույն ակումբում ես շատ եմ աճել, բայց շատ ավելի աճած կլինեի, եթե լիքը բաներ ինձ ոչ թե նվաստացման պրիզմայով հասցվեին, այլ «աչքերը բացելու» ճանապարհով: Ես էդ կատեգորիանցերից ոչ մեկում ինձ չտեսա, մի քանի արտահայտություն ինձ զվարճալի թվացին, այդ թվում Աստծո գործունեության մեթոդաբանությունը: Բայց մեկ ա, եթե Մարդուկը ձեր գրածները կարդա, չեմ կարծում, թե ընդունի...

----------


## Rhayader

> Մարդուկի գրածը կարդացել անցել էի, այս անգամ շնորհակալեցի: Ռայ, ախր կարելի է կարծիք հայտնել առանց ուրիշի կարծիքը նսեմացնող նախաբանի ու վերջաբանի, միտքդ ու ասելիքդ պետք ա էդ նսեմացումն անեն ու, որպես կանոն, անում են, էլ ի՞նչ կարիք կա մարդուն լրացուցիչ վիրավորել : Իսկ այ Մարդուկի դասակարգումը Հայաստանում հիմնական մասսաների վրա որոշ վերապահումերով կարելի է տարածել, քանի որ ինքը վերցրել է միջին վիճակագրական մարդու տեսանկյունն ու այդ տեսանկյունից վերլուծել է միջին վիճակագրական մարդկանց, որ կան իր տեսադաշտում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. չեմ հիշում, էս թեմայի շրջանակներում էս արդեն ասել եմ, թե չէ, բայց «լավը լինելը» հարաբերական հասկացություն ա: Մենք մեր կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար հասարակական ու սոցիալական նորմեր ենք սահմանել ու եթե լավը լինելը ենթադրում է դրանց հետևելը, ապա քանի դեռ այս մոլորակից փախչելու ճանապարհ չենք գտել, գերադասելի է լավը լինել  անկախ նրանից Աստված գոյություն ունի, թե ոչ:


Ու ասենք դու ոչ մի կերպ հաշվի չես առել, որ Մարդուկը հոմոֆոբ նացիստ է ու Հերունու հետևորդ:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.11.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> հա, ես էլ եմ ասում, որ Բայի գրածը առանց նախաբնաի ու վերջաբանի էլ նսեմացնում ա Մարդուկի գրածը: Ես էլ կարդացել, անցել եմ ժամանակին, բայց իրականում էդ մարդը իր նեղ, թե լայն աշխարհայացքից մի բան տեսել ա ու փորձել արտահայտել, եթե իրեն վիրավորելով ասենք, որ իր գրածը բառերի լուծ ա, ինքը երբեք չի ընդունի, քանի որ պաշտպանական ռեակցիան էս դեպքում ավելի լավ ա աշխատում, քան առողջ դատողությունը դժբախտաբար: Նույն ակումբում ես շատ եմ աճել, բայց շատ ավելի աճած կլինեի, եթե լիքը բաներ ինձ ոչ թե նվաստացման պրիզմայով հասցվեին, այլ «աչքերը բացելու» ճանապարհով: Ես էդ կատեգորիանցերից ոչ մեկում ինձ չտեսա, մի քանի արտահայտություն ինձ զվարճալի թվացին, այդ թվում Աստծո գործունեության մեթոդաբանությունը: Բայց մեկ ա, եթե Մարդուկը ձեր գրածները կարդա, չեմ կարծում, թե ընդունի...


Իսկ ես նպատակ կամ հույս ունե՞մ, որ Մարդուկը երբևէ իմ ասածը կընդունի  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.11.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ու ասենք դու ոչ մի կերպ հաշվի չես առել, որ Մարդուկը հոմոֆոբ նացիստ է ու Հերունու հետևորդ:





> Իսկ ես նպատակ կամ հույս ունե՞մ, որ Մարդուկը երբևէ իմ ասածը կընդունի


Առավել ևս պետա ա, որ ասածդ ընդունի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա, ես էլ եմ ասում, որ Բայի գրածը առանց նախաբնաի ու վերջաբանի էլ նսեմացնում ա Մարդուկի գրածը: Ես էլ կարդացել, անցել եմ ժամանակին, բայց իրականում էդ մարդը իր նեղ, թե լայն աշխարհայացքից մի բան տեսել ա ու փորձել արտահայտել, եթե իրեն վիրավորելով ասենք, որ իր գրածը բառերի լուծ ա, ինքը երբեք չի ընդունի, քանի որ պաշտպանական ռեակցիան էս դեպքում ավելի լավ ա աշխատում, քան առողջ դատողությունը դժբախտաբար: Նույն ակումբում ես շատ եմ աճել, բայց շատ ավելի աճած կլինեի, եթե լիքը բաներ ինձ ոչ թե նվաստացման պրիզմայով հասցվեին, այլ «աչքերը բացելու» ճանապարհով: Ես էդ կատեգորիանցերից ոչ մեկում ինձ չտեսա, մի քանի արտահայտություն ինձ զվարճալի թվացին, այդ թվում Աստծո գործունեության մեթոդաբանությունը: Բայց մեկ ա, եթե Մարդուկը ձեր գրածները կարդա, չեմ կարծում, թե ընդունի...


Մարդուկի գրածը հատուկ նսեմացնելու կարիք չկա: Էտ գրառումը տեղով նսեմ ա: Ամեն դեպքում, չեմ կարծում, որ ստեղ դաստիրակչական կամ վերադաստիարակչական գործունեություն ծավալելը որևէ մեկի նպատակն ա: Ակումբը կարա աշխարհայացքի վրա ազդեցություն ունենա, բայց եթե աշխարհայացքն ի սկզբանե հետանցքի չափ ա ու հետանցքի որակի, հազար Rhayader էլ լինի, բան չի կարա փոխի: Այնպես որ, Մարդուկի իր կարծիքով բարձրարժեք խոհափիլիսոփայական գրառմանը Rhayader-ը (նարցիսիզմով տառապող ու տոլերանտությամբ առանձնապես չփայլող) պատասխանել էր շատ հիմնավորված ու գրագետ ձևով, որը արժանի էր մի երկու անգամ կարդալու ու բազմակողմանի շնորհակալության: 

Ու դու շատ մի նեղվի, որ էտ գրառման տակ շնորհակալություն ես դրել: Սաղս էլ ունենք տենց ղուրուշով անիմաստ շնորհակալություններ  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (11.09.2016), Rhayader (25.11.2014), Sambitbaba (26.11.2014), Աթեիստ (26.11.2014), Շինարար (25.11.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Բայց ախր եթե մարդու աշխարհայացքը նեղ ա, պետք ա օգնել, որ լայնացնի, ոչ թե փակել իրեն իր աշխարհայացքում: Ես միշտ մտածում էի, որ ցանկացած բանավեճի, քննարկման, կարծիք արտահայտելու իմաստն էն ա, որ էն մարդը, ով սխալ էր, իր սխալը հասկանա, բայց եթե իմաստն էդ չի, ուրեմն անցած լինի...

p.s. բայց հա, կարդացել էի, շնորհակալելու բան չէի տեսել, բայց երբ Ռայը միայն իրեն հատուկ դաժանությամբ տրորեց, անցավ, մարդկանց տեղի-անտեղի պաշտպանելու չգիտես որտեղից հայտնված հիմար մեխանիզմս աշխատեց ու հիմա նեղվում եմ...

----------


## Rhayader

> Ու դու շատ մի նեղվի, որ էտ գրառման տակ շնորհակալություն ես դրել: Սաղս էլ ունենք տենց ղուրուշով անիմաստ շնորհակալություններ


Էն որ հին թեմայում մի քանի տարի առաջվա շնորհակաություններդ նայում ես, մազերդ բիզ-բիզ են կանգնու  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (25.11.2014), Աթեիստ (26.11.2014), Տրիբուն (25.11.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ախր եթե մարդու աշխարհայացքը նեղ ա, պետք ա օգնել, որ լայնացնի, ոչ թե փակել իրեն իր աշխարհայացքում: Ես միշտ մտածում էի, որ ցանկացած բանավեճի, քննարկման, կարծիք արտահայտելու իմաստն էն ա, որ էն մարդը, ով սխալ էր, իր սխալը հասկանա, բայց եթե իմաստն էդ չի, ուրեմն անցած լինի...


Ալֆա ջան, բանավեճի իմաստը ճշմարտության հնարավորինս բացահայտումն ա բոլորի համար, եթե նույնիսկ բանավիճող կողմերից մեկի համար էտ ճշմարտությունը տենց էլ մութ ա մնում: Ու լավ բանավիճողը պիտի ոչ մի դեպքում չվիրավորվի: Փոխարենը պիտի նույնքան հիմնավորված պատասխան տա, եթե համոզված ա իրա ճշմարտացիության մեջ: Հիմա, եթե Մարդուկը իրոք մտածում ա, որ Նիցշեից ու Շոպենհաուերից հետո սենց մեծ հայտնագործություն ա արել, որ կարում ա մարդկանց տենց կոնկրետ դասակարգի, պիտի հիմնավոր կերպով պատասխան գրառում կատարի: Մենք էլ, շարքային մահկանացուներով, պիտի կողքից կարդանք ու թեմայի շրջանակներում վրաներս պիտի երկնքից Աստվածային բարություն ու իմաստություն իջնի:

----------

Alphaone (25.11.2014), boooooooom (29.11.2014), Rhayader (26.11.2014), Աթեիստ (26.11.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Առավել ևս պետա ա, որ ասածդ ընդունի


Իմ ժամանակը չափից դուրս թանկ է գլխով պատ ջարդելու փորձեր անելու համար: Առավելագույնը, որ ես կարող եմ անել, իրեն լռեցնելն է:

Մյուս կողմից, ես իր նկատմամբ ոչ մի դրական մոտիվացիա չունեմ: Ես իրեն չեմ ուզում լավություն արած լինել: Ինքն, ընդհանուր առմամբ, գրեթե նույն հնարավորություններն է ունեցել, ինչ ես: Եթե ինքը դարձել է այն, ինչ դարձել է, դա ոչ իմ հետևանքն է, ոչ պատասխանատվությունը:

----------

Alphaone (26.11.2014), Աթեիստ (26.11.2014)

----------


## S.L.V.

> Այնուամենայնիվ, ես չեմ հանդիպել մի հավատացիալ մարդու որը ասի «ես լավն եմ»: Սակայն մյուսներից շատ եմ լսել, որ իրենք ու իրենց խիղճն են ամենա ճշմարիտն ու լավը: 
> Դէ էս դեպքում էլ, իհարկե նրանք Քրիստոսի կարքը չունեն, քանի որ Հիսուսն ասաց՝ «Արդարների համար չեկա, այլ՝ մեղավորների»:


Ոնց կարողա մարդ մեղավոր լինի, եթե մարդու մեջ մեղքի հասկացողությունը չլինի?

----------


## հովարս

> Իսկ որտեղի՞ց ծլեց չարը, որովհետև եթե ամեն ինչ աստծուց է,


Ինչպես արդեն ասեցին.«Այնտեղ որտեղ չկա լույս, խավար է», ճիշտ այդպես էլ բարու բացակայությունը չար է ծլում








> Եթե դու քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում չհավատացող մարդկանց անվանել վախկոտ, թույլ, երեսպաշտ կամ էլ եսակենտրոն, ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում հավատացյալներին անվանել ստրկամիտ, վախկոտ, պատասխանատվությունից խուսափող, եսից զուրկ ու ինտելեկտի պակասով տառապող, ինքնուրույն մտածելու ու որոշումներ ընդունելու անընդունակ մարդիկ, գոնե իրենց բացարձակ մեծամասնության մեջ:


Դա քո իրավունքն է, մտածիր ինչպես ուզում ես, դրանով ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆՅԱԻ էությունը չի փոխվի, դու երեվի աղանդավորներին ես հանդիպել: Բայց, քննիր քեզ որ համոզվես թե դու ինչպիսինն ես





> ...տակն անում,


Երբ կկանգնես ՆՐԱ առջև, այն ժամանակ կտեսնես թե դու ոնց ես տակդ անում





> Ժողովուրդ, ես դեռ չեմ մեռել, որ նման կարծիքներ, որոնք, մեղմ ասած, խելամիտ ու տրամաբանական չեն, անպատիժ արտահայտվեն, էլի:


Դեռ մեռած չես, որովհետև Աստված քեզ ապաշխարելու հնարավորություն է տվել(անհայտ ժամանակով), այնպես որ մտածի հանկարծ դու անպատիժ չմնաս

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարսը ասում ա. «Ով հավատում ա Աստծուն բարի ա ու ուժեղ», հետևապես* «չարերն ու թույլերը չեն հավատում Աստծուն»:*


Մեկը դու, քո կեղծավորությունը այստեղից է երևում




> հովարս ջան, քանի որ պատիվ ես արել....


Այո, դրա արժանիքը չունեիր, կներես

----------


## հովարս

> Եթե մի քիչ սիրում ես քո աստծուն ապա հանուն նրա պահիր գոնե մի պատվիրանը, մի եղիր պատճառ, որով  կհայհոյեն քո  Աստծուն:


Պատճառը ոչ թե ես եմ,  կամ խոսքերս, այլ հայհոյողի սիրտն է, որը լցված է ամեն տեսակ պղծությունով

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Պատճառը ոչ թե ես եմ,  կամ խոսքերս, այլ հայհոյողի սիրտն է, որը լցված է ամեն տեսակ պղծությունով


Հալլա-հալլա...
Հովարս, էս եկել ես, թազա կռի՞վ գցես...
Երևում է, հեռվից ես եկել. լավ թափ ես հավաքել... :Wink:

----------

boooooooom (11.09.2016), Chilly (11.09.2016), S.L.V. (11.09.2016), Աթեիստ (11.09.2016), Զաքար (11.09.2016), Ռուֆուս (11.09.2016)

----------


## Զաքար

> Հալլա-հալլա...
> Հովարս, էս եկել ես, թազա կռի՞վ գցես...
> Երևում է, հեռվից ես եկել. լավ թափ ես հավաքել...


Նրա մեջ Աստված չի խոսում, Սամ ջան, այլ դարվինյան հողմահարը։ )))

----------

S.L.V. (11.09.2016), Sambitbaba (11.09.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկը դու, քո կեղծավորությունը այստեղից է երևում
> 
> 
> Այո, դրա արժանիքը չունեիր, կներես


Ապեր, էս Ատված քեզ ինչի՞ ա հանկարծ սենց կատաղեցրել ու քցել ջաններիս։

----------

Quyr Qery (13.09.2016), S.L.V. (11.09.2016), Sambitbaba (11.09.2016), Աթեիստ (11.09.2016), Ռուֆուս (11.09.2016)

----------


## Micke

Հովարս ջան ներվերդ խնայիր ու... Մատթ. 7:6.

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հովարս ջան ներվերդ խնայիր ու... Մատթ. 7:6.


Զգույշ եղիր, Նայք ջան... քանզի սկսում ես ճանաչվել պտղից ու սուր փշերովդ (Մատթ. 7:15-16)

----------


## Abraham

Աստծո գաղափարը ես ընդունում եմ ավելի շուտ որպես մշակութային անհրաժեշտություն: Բայց որպես անձնական հավատքի օբյեկտ` սա մի քիչ անլուրջ բան է 21 դարում: Իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ կրոնը անշառ բիզնեսի հզոր երակ է, բայց ... ըստ թեմայի վերնագրի` մեր լավ լինել չլինելը ինչ որ անդեմ (կամ ապորինածին հերայի) աստծո լինելիությամբ է պայմանավորված ???

----------

boooooooom (12.09.2016), Quyr Qery (13.09.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Զգույշ եղիր, Նայք ջան... քանզի սկսում ես ճանաչվել պտղից ու սուր փշերովդ (Մատթ. 7:15-16)


Սամ ջան ոչ թե Նայք, այլ Մայք։ Հուսով եմ վրիպակ է և չես նկատել, այլապես կարելի է մտածել թե փորձում ես փշահարել։  :Think: 
Մատթ.7։6 դա ցիտատ է, որը շատ լավ արտահայտում է տվյալ բանավեճը։ Իսկ Մատթ.7։6-ի հեղինակի կարծիքով եթե փորձ է արվում բացահայտել ճշմարտությունը, իսկ դրան հակադարձում են անպտուղ խոհափիլիսոփայական փուչիկով, ինչն իմաստության արտաքին ունի, սակայն զուրկ է կյանքից ու կոչված է զուտ լսելիքը շոյելու, ապա ուժի մեջ է մտնում Մատթ.7։6-ը։ 
Հարգանքով՝ Մայք։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.09.2016)

----------


## Micke

> Աստծո գաղափարը ես ընդունում եմ ավելի շուտ որպես մշակութային անհրաժեշտություն: Բայց որպես անձնական հավատքի օբյեկտ` սա մի քիչ անլուրջ բան է 21 դարում: Իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ կրոնը անշառ բիզնեսի հզոր երակ է, բայց ... ըստ թեմայի վերնագրի` մեր լավ լինել չլինելը ինչ որ անդեմ (կամ ապորինածին հերայի) աստծո լինելիությամբ է պայմանավորված ???


Աբրահամ ջան, վերնագիրն "ինչու լինել լավը..." ինքնին պրովոկանտ է և մարտահարավեր է իր մեջ պարունակում։ 
Մենք չենք աշխատում լավը լինել, որովհետև վախենում ենք վերևում նստած գավազանով չար պապիկից։ Ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ ասել է "լինել լավը" ըստ հայտնի ուսուցչի, ոչ ոք բարի չէ, բացի երկնային հորից։ Իսկ եթե հարցադրողը նկատի ունի ըստ մարդկային բարոյական կոդեքսի "լավ" այսինքն հնարավորինս բարիք գործել, ապա դա արդենդաստիարակության հարց է։ Եթե ես հարևանիս կնոջը չեմ ցանկանում, նրա ունեցվածքին չար աչքով չեմ նայում, փողոցում չեմ հայհոյում, կնոջս չեմ ծեծում և այլն, ապա դա արդյունք չէ նրա, որ ես դա անում եմ, որովհետև վախենում էմ Աստծուց, այլ որովհետև իմ սրտում գրված կոդեքսը, կամ իմ ինտելեկտն ինձ այլ բան թույլ չի տալիս։
Իսկ թեմայի վերնագիրն ինքնին, ինչպես արդեն ասացի պրովոկանտ է ու մարտահրավեր՝ ուղղված քրիստոնյաներին։

----------


## հովարս

Ահա և ձեր բարությունը

----------


## հովարս

> (Մատթ. 7:15-16)


Իմիջայլոց այս զգուշացումը քեզանից և նմանների համար է ասված

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան ոչ թե Նայք, այլ Մայք։ Հուսով եմ վրիպակ է և չես նկատել, այլապես կարելի է մտածել թե փորձում ես փշահարել։ 
> Մատթ.7։6 դա ցիտատ է, որը շատ լավ արտահայտում է տվյալ բանավեճը։ Իսկ Մատթ.7։6-ի հեղինակի կարծիքով եթե փորձ է արվում բացահայտել ճշմարտությունը, իսկ դրան հակադարձում են անպտուղ խոհափիլիսոփայական փուչիկով, ինչն իմաստության արտաքին ունի, սակայն զուրկ է կյանքից ու կոչված է զուտ լսելիքը շոյելու, ապա ուժի մեջ է մտնում Մատթ.7։6-ը։ 
> Հարգանքով՝ Մայք։


Կներես, Մայք ջան, Նայքը վրիպակ է, ազնվորեն... :Blush:  

Բայց  ցիտատների հարցում իրոք որ պետք է զգույշ լինել, զի ամենաանմեղ ասված խոսքն անգամ կարող է պատերազմ հրահրել, եթե տեղին չի ասված...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իմիջայլոց այս զգուշացումը քեզանից և նմանների համար է ասված


Գիտեմ, արդեն ասել ես: :Smile: 
Բայց դու էլ կոտոշներդ մի քողարկիր, թե չէ տես, Մայքն արդեն քեզ խղճաց... :Wink: 
Դեռ չգիտի, թե ում հետ գործ ունի...

----------


## Micke

> Կներես, Մայք ջան, Նայքը վրիպակ է, ազնվորեն... 
> 
> Բայց  ցիտատների հարցում իրոք որ պետք է զգույշ լինել, զի ամենաանմեղ ասված խոսքն անգամ կարող է պատերազմ հրահրել, եթե տեղին չի ասված...


Լավա որ վրիպակա  :Smile: 
Սամ արի ուղղակի անկեղծորեն ասա. Էս թեման իր վերնագրով հանդերձ քեզ հաճելիյա?  
Եթե հարցադրման մեջ արդեն առկայա նման սադրանք, պրիմիտիվիզմ ու վատ թաքցրած ծաղր, ապա թող զարմանալի չթվա օպոնենտի զայրույթը: Ի վերջո ցինիկություն է նման հարցադրումը և կպնող:  
Իմ Հովարսին գրածի մեջ ոչ թե խղճահարություն է, այլ այս ցինիկ սադրանքին չտրվելու հորդոր: Մարգարիտների մասին ցիտատը գիտակցաբար եմ գրել, ոչ թե ցինիկներին թաքուն վիրավորվելու չարախնդությամբ, այլ ավելի շուտ մարգարիտնեըն ափսոսալով` որոնք զուր տեղը ոտնակոխ են լինում: 
Ուզում եմ մեկ ուրիշ ցիտատ բերել. 
Իմ շատ լավ ընկեր, ժամանակին Մատենադարանի գիտաշխատող Գայանե Հակոբյանը շատ տարիներ առաջ զրույց ունեցավ մեծ մտածող ու մեծագույն գիտնական Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանի հետ: Զրույցի վերջում մեծ գիտնականն ասաց` երանի քեզ, որ այդքան երիտասարդ տարիքում գտել ես ճիշտ ճանապարհը: 
Գայանեն հավատացյալ քրիստոնյա է, չեմ սխալվի եթե ասեմ Հայկական Մայր Թերեզան է:
Այստեղ նույնիսկ համեմատության եզր անգամ չկա մեծն ակադեմիկոսի և այս թեման ստեղծող ու քաջալերող ծաղրալեզուների միջև:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լավա որ վրիպակա 
> Սամ արի ուղղակի անկեղծորեն ասա. Էս թեման իր վերնագրով հանդերձ քեզ հաճելիյա?  
> Եթե հարցադրման մեջ արդեն առկայա նման սադրանք, պրիմիտիվիզմ ու վատ թաքցրած ծաղր, ապա թող զարմանալի չթվա օպոնենտի զայրույթը: Ի վերջո ցինիկություն է նման հարցադրումը և կպնող: Դա նույնն է, եթե հայրենասեր մարդու հայրենիքը ծաղրեն, սիրահարվածի սիրո օբյեկտին, բանաստեղծի գրիչն ու նկարչի կտավը: 
> Իմ Հովարսին գրածի մեջ ոչ թե խղճահարություն է, այլ այս ցինիկ սադրանքին չտրվելու հորդոր: Մարգարիտների մասին ցիտատը գիտակցաբար եմ գրել, ոչ թե ցինիկներին թաքուն վիրավորվելու չարախնդությամբ, այլ ավելի շուտ մարգարիտնեըն ափսոսալով` որոնք զուր տեղը ոտնակոխ են լինում: 
> Ուզում եմ մեկ ուրիշ ցիտատ բերել. 
> Իմ շատ լավ ընկեր, ժամանակին Մատենադարանի գիտաշխատող Գայանե Հակոբյանը շատ տարիներ առաջ զրույց ունեցավ մեծ մտածող ու մեծագույն գիտնական Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանի հետ: Զրույցի վերջում մեծ գիտնականն ասաց` երանի քեզ, որ այդքան երիտասարդ տարիքում գտել ես ճիշտ ճանապարհը: 
> Գայանեն հավատացյալ քրիստոնյա է, չեմ սխալվի եթե ասեմ Հայկական Մայր Թերեզան է:
> Այստեղ նույնիսկ համեմատության եզր անգամ չկա մեծն ակադեմիկոսի և այս թեման ստեղծող ու քաջալերող ծաղրալեզուների միջև:


Իզուր ես հարցին այդպես նայում, Մայք ջան...

Գրեցի ու մտածեցի, որ երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել, որ մակերեսայնորեն ես նայում հարցին:

Գիտես, երբ այս թեման ստեղծվեց, մենք բոլորս շատ էինք խոսում կրոնի, Աստծո թեմաներով: Թե հավատացյալները, թե աթեիստները, և թե նրանք, ովքեր ինձ պես ոչ այն են, ոչ այն... Ու երբ Ժառը բացեց այս թեման, մենք բոլորս էլ ուրախությամբ մեջ ընկանք ու սկսեցինք տալ ու առնել... Այվիի ասած "լրջի մեջ": 

Ես, օրինակ, կարող եմ ասել կոնկրետ իմ մասին: Չգիտեմ, կարդացել ես թեման սկզբից թե ոչ, բայց միևնույն է ասեմ. թեմայում ես շատ եմ վիճել հավատացյալների հետ, բայց ծաղրելու փորձ չեմ արել: Հակառակը, ես համարում եմ, որ այդ կրոնն է ինձ ծաղրի առարկա դարձնում, համենայն դեպս Հին Կտակարանի բազում կետեր...
Հին Կտակարանի Աստծոն չեմ ընդունում, կարելի է ասել, բացարձակապես, քանի որ իմ հասկացած Աստված այդպիսին լինել չի կարող: Բայց դրա հետ միասին եռանդուն աստվածասեր եմ, եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել, և հենց այդ պատճառով չեմ կարող (ոչ թե ծաղրել) չփորձել բացահայտել հինկտակարանային Աստծո` իմ ըմբռնմամբ, Աստծոն ոչ արժանավայել (մեղմ ասած) արարքները: 
Եվ ինձ թվում է, որ թեմային ամենայն լրջությամբ են անդրադարձել Ժառն էլ, Սելավին էլ, Տիգն էլ, Արէան էլ, - ես հիմա այդքան էլ լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց կարծեմ նույնիսկ Տրիբունն ու Մեֆն էլ գերագույն համեստություն են ցուցաբերել այս թեմայում:

Բայց եթե դու համաձայն չես մասնակիցների, առավել ևս թեման բացողի լուրջ մոտեցմանը հարցին, ուրեմն կարող ես արդեն ոչ թե աբստրակտ, այլ կոնկրետ ինձ` համար առաջին ծաղրալեզու (ինչ հետաքրքիր բառ է, հեչ չէի լսել...) անվանել: :Smile:

----------


## Micke

> Իզուր ես հարցին այդպես նայում, Մայք ջան...
> 
> Գրեցի ու մտածեցի, որ երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել, որ մակերեսայնորեն ես նայում հարցին:
> 
> Գիտես, երբ այս թեման ստեղծվեց, մենք բոլորս շատ էինք խոսում կրոնի, Աստծո թեմաներով: Թե հավատացյալները, թե աթեիստները, և թե նրանք, ովքեր ինձ պես ոչ այն են, ոչ այն... Ու երբ Ժառը բացեց այս թեման, մենք բոլորս էլ ուրախությամբ մեջ ընկանք ու սկսեցինք տալ ու առնել... Այվիի ասած "լրջի մեջ": 
> 
> Ես, օրինակ, կարող եմ ասել կոնկրետ իմ մասին: Չգիտեմ, կարդացել ես թեման սկզբից թե ոչ, բայց միևնույն է ասեմ. թեմայում ես շատ եմ վիճել հավատացյալների հետ, բայց ծաղրելու փորձ չեմ արել: Հակառակը, ես համարում եմ, որ այդ կրոնն է ինձ ծաղրի առարկա դարձնում, համենայն դեպս Հին Կտակարանի բազում կետեր...
> Հին Կտակարանի Աստծոն չեմ ընդունում, կարելի է ասել, բացարձակապես, քանի որ իմ հասկացած Աստված այդպիսին լինել չի կարող: Բայց դրա հետ միասին եռանդուն աստվածասեր եմ, եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել, և հենց այդ պատճառով չեմ կարող (ոչ թե ծաղրել) չփորձել բացահայտել հինկտակարանային Աստծո` իմ ըմբռնմամբ, Աստծոն ոչ արժանավայել (մեղմ ասած) արարքները: 
> Եվ ինձ թվում է, որ թեմային ամենայն լրջությամբ են անդրադարձել Ժառն էլ, Սելավին էլ, Տիգն էլ, Արէան էլ, - ես հիմա այդքան էլ լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց կարծեմ նույնիսկ Տրիբունն ու Մեֆն էլ գերագույն համեստություն են ցուցաբերել այս թեմայում:
> ...


Սամ որպեսզի ասածս մերկապարանոց չհնչի, խոսեմ փաստերով՝ այսպես ասած խորանանք էության մեջ։

Ժառը թեման բացում է հետևյալ խոսքերով. «Աստծուն հավատացողները ՀԱՎԱՆԱԲԱՐ մտածում են որ մարդ իր բարոյականությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն»։ 
Նա այստեղ անում է ենթադրություն, իսկ քիչ ներքևում իր իսկ արած ենթադրությունը հաստատում ու կնքում է հետևյալ խոսքերով «Ավելին, կան մարդիկ, (կոնտեքստից ենթադրելով նկատի ունի հավատացյալներին) ովքեր եթե իմանան, որ Աստված ահեղ դատաստանի օրն իրենց սամասուդ չի անելու, էսօր մեծ սիրով կզբաղվեն դաժանությամբ։ Հիմնական պատճառը, որ ԱՌԱՅԺՄ նրանց հետ է պահում դրանից, դա հավատն է Աստծու հանդեպ»։
Ներքևում մի քիչ բլա-բլա, ապա խոսում է աթեիստների մասին.
«Իսկ աթեիստները, կամ կրոնի հանդեպ այլ տեսակետ ունեցողները ունեն բազմաթիվ այլ պատճառներ լինելու լավը, օգտակար լինել իրենց շրջապատող աշխարհին և մարդկությանը»։

Փաստորեն Ժառը ԵՆԹԱԴՐՈՒՄ և իր իսկ ենթադրությունը հաստատելով, ԲՈԼՈՐ հավատացյալներին մեղադրում է կեղծավորության ու շահամոլության մեջ (որովհետև մահակից վախենալով են լավը) և ապա նրանց հակադրում է «ազնիվ» անհավատներին՝ Աթեիստներին որոնք լավն են ու անշահախնդիր և նորից բլա-բլա։ 
Սամ կարդա նրա գրածը, վերլուծիր, ապա դարձիր ինձ ու ասա որ ես սխալվում եմ, որ ինքը դա՛ նկատի չունի։

Հետո գրում է Vis Tolog-ը. «Հիմնական պատճառը իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե հավատնա, որ նրամց հետա պահում վատ արարքներից, այլ Աստծո նկատմամբ վախը։ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ հավատացյալ իմ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ իր կյանքն ապրումա վախի մեջ մինջև կյանքի վերջը»։
Փաստորեն ևս մի անուսում «աստվածաբան» ով ԵՆԹԱԴՐՈՒՄ է, որ ԲՈԼՈՐ հավատացյալները վախի մեջ են ապրում, չհասկանալով մի պարզ ճշմարտություն, որ.
«Աստված սեր է... և սիրո մեջ վախ չկա, որովհետև կատարյալ սերը վանում է վախը, քանի որ վախը ենթադրում է պատիժ։ Ուրեմն նա ով վախի մեջ է, նա սիրո մեջ կատարյալ չէ, հետևաբար Աստծունը չէ»։ Ա Հովհ. 4։18

Vis Tolog-ի կարծիքով Աստված զսպաշապիկ է հավատացյալների համար։ Էս մարդուն ի՞նչ ասես։

Սամ սա ընդամենը երկու հոգու գրածից մի թեթև քաղհան էր։ Եթե փորձեմ բոլորի գրածը վերլուծել, ապա շատ երկար ժամանակ պիտի դրա վրա վատնեմ։
Սակայն այն ինչ մեջբերեցի այդ երկուսի գրածներից, բավական էր ապացուցելու վերը իմ արտահայտած կարծիքը՝ այն է այս թեմայում լի են բացարձակ ցինիկ, մարդկանց մի ստվար բազմությանը նսեմացնող, ծաղրով լի արտահայտություններ, որոնց արտահայտողները դրսևորում են իրենց անգրագիտությունը, աստվածաշնչի իսպառ չիմացությունը, հոգևոր կյանքի և հոգևոր մարդկանց հետ առնչության ու հանդուրժողականության իսպառ բացակայությունը, և այլն և այլն։

Իհարկե կան նաև շատ առողջ և խելացի կարծիքներ, որոն արտահայտողները հարգանքի են արժանի, ինչպես օրինակ Այվին, Չամիչը, Նետը...

Իսկ քեզ կասեմ. դատելով քո մյուս աշխատություններից, թարգմանություններից, գրառումներից, դու աստվածաշնչին տեղյակ ես միայն հարևանցի կերպով՝ այդ են վկայում մեր մի քանի գրառումներում նոր կտակարանից արված մեջբերումներդ, որոնք ամբողջական չեն, կամ լրիվ որիշ բառերով են ներկայացված և օտար միտք են արտահայտում։ Սակայն տեսնում եմ մեծ ձգտում՝ Անվերջին ճանաչել։
Աստծու խոսքը ճիշտ ընկալելու համար, նախ վերստին ծնվել է հարկավոր, որը տեղի է ունենում ոչ թե մարդու ցանկությամբ և կրքից, այլ երկնային հորից։ 

Շատ կարելի է գրել այստեղ, բայց այսքանն էլ պետք է որ բավարարի, բացատրելու իմ խիստ բացասական կարծիքը սույն նյութի վերաբերյալ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Փաստորեն Ժառը ԵՆԹԱԴՐՈՒՄ և իր իսկ ենթադրությունը հաստատելով, ԲՈԼՈՐ հավատացյալներին մեղադրում է կեղծավորության ու շահամոլության մեջ (որովհետև մահակից վախենալով են լավը) և ապա նրանց հակադրում է «ազնիվ» անհավատներին՝ Աթեիստներին որոնք լավն են ու անշահախնդիր և նորից բլա-բլա։ 
> Սամ կարդա նրա գրածը, վերլուծիր, ապա դարձիր ինձ ու ասա որ ես սխալվում եմ, որ ինքը դա՛ նկատի չունի։


Ոչ:
Ժառը այդ չի ասում: Այպիսի եզրահանգման դու ես գալիս, ցավոք...
Ժառն ասում է, որ դա հավատացյալի մոլորությունն է, որ մարդ բարի է Աստծո շնորհիվ, որ եթե Աստված չլիներ, մարդը բարի չէր լինի: Դա մոլորություն է, որովհետև հենա լիքը բարի աթեիստներ կան, որ առանց Աստծո էլ բարի են:
Ես չեմ ասում, որ ըստ իս, Ժառն ամեն ինչում ճիշտ է, բայց դու հաստատ ճիշտ չես Ժառի վերաբերյալ այս հարցում: Նա բավական նրբանկատ է ցանկացած մարդու այդպես չվիրավորելու համար...




> Հետո գրում է Vis Tolog-ը. «Հիմնական պատճառը իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե հավատնա, որ նրամց հետա պահում վատ արարքներից, այլ Աստծո նկատմամբ վախը։ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ հավատացյալ իմ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ իր կյանքն ապրումա վախի մեջ մինջև կյանքի վերջը»։
> Փաստորեն ևս մի անուսում «աստվածաբան» ով ԵՆԹԱԴՐՈՒՄ է, որ ԲՈԼՈՐ հավատացյալները վախի մեջ են ապրում, չհասկանալով մի պարզ ճշմարտություն, որ.
> «Աստված սեր է... և սիրո մեջ վախ չկա, որովհետև կատարյալ սերը վանում է վախը, քանի որ վախը ենթադրում է պատիժ։ Ուրեմն նա ով վախի մեջ է, նա սիրո մեջ կատարյալ չէ, հետևաբար Աստծունը չէ»։ Ա Հովհ. 4։18
> 
> Vis Tolog-ի կարծիքով Աստված զսպաշապիկ է հավատացյալների համար։ Էս մարդուն ի՞նչ ասես։


Սկսեմ ինձանից:
Երբ ես ասում եմ, որ Աստվածաշնչյան Աստծոն չեմ ընդունում, նկատի ունեմ առաջին հերթին հինկտակարանային Աստծոն, ու դա արդեն ասել եմ կարծես... Ու հիմնական քննարկումներում էլ` համարյա բոլորը, այդ թվում նաև Վիստը, կարծում եմ, նույնպես նկատի ունեն հենց նրան, թե կուզես, կոնկրետացնելու համար եկ կոչենք նրան իր իսկ անունով. հրեաների Եհովային, - նույնիսկ ոչ թե Յահվեին, քանզի սրանք արդեն իսկ տարբեր աստվածություններ են:
Իսկ դու քո մեջբերումն անում ես Նոր Կտակարանից, այսինքն, բերում ես Հիսուսի խոսքերը, ով եկել էր բացահայտելու Իրական Աստծոն, իսկ վերջինիս հաշվով, ես էլ քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ այո, Նա` սեր է:
Բայց... կներես, լավ չեմ հիշում, քանզի ես քեզ պես Աստվածաշնչի գիտակ չեմ անկասկած. միգուցէ հիշեցնե՞ս... հաճա՞խ է արդյոք Մովսեսը հիշատակում "Սիրող Աստծոն"...




> Սամ սա ընդամենը երկու հոգու գրածից մի թեթև քաղհան էր։ Եթե փորձեմ բոլորի գրածը վերլուծել, ապա շատ երկար ժամանակ պիտի դրա վրա վատնեմ։
> Սակայն այն ինչ մեջբերեցի այդ երկուսի գրածներից, բավական էր ապացուցելու վերը իմ արտահայտած կարծիքը՝ այն է այս թեմայում լի են բացարձակ ցինիկ, մարդկանց մի ստվար բազմությանը նսեմացնող, ծաղրով լի արտահայտություններ, որոնց արտահայտողները դրսևորում են իրենց անգրագիտությունը, աստվածաշնչի իսպառ չիմացությունը, հոգևոր կյանքի և հոգևոր մարդկանց հետ առնչության ու հանդուրժողականության իսպառ բացակայությունը, և այլն և այլն։
> 
> Իհարկե կան նաև շատ առողջ և խելացի կարծիքներ, որոն արտահայտողները հարգանքի են արժանի, ինչպես օրինակ Այվին, Չամիչը,


Հա, Մայք ջան, իհարկե. ծաղրի պահեր էլ կան, կա նաև ցինիզմ, կա հումոր, - բա ինչպե՞ս առանց այդ ամենի... ամեն մեկն իր մոտեցումն ունի հարցին...
Եթե խոսքը գնա, ասենք, Սերժի, կամ Օբամայի, կամ հարևանիդ/ս, կամ ընկերոջս/դ մասին, մենք հանդուրժողաբար ամեն ինչ էլ կլսենք, ճի՞շտ է, թե լավը, թե վատը: Բայց ինչու՞, հենց խոսքը գնում է Աստծո մասին, չի կարելի հանգիստ տարբեր կարծիքներ լսել, և ի՞նչ պարտադիր է, որ բոլորը քեզ պես գերազանց ճանաչեն Աստվածաշունչը...
Ի՞նչ կլիներ էս աշխարհի վիճակը, եթե բոլորը գերազանց մաթեմաթիկոսներ լինեին, օրինակ... :Shok:  Աստված մի արասցե, չէ՞...
Իսկ իմ կարծիքը. մենք բոլորս` Աստծո մասնիկներն ենք ու Աստծո պարունակությունը, և ուրեմն ամենն, ինչ ունենք մեր մեջ` դա էլ Աստծոնն է, այսինքն Աստված`ամեն ինչի ամենան է, այսինքն, նաև ամենամեծ ծաղրողն է Աստված, և հումորի ամենամեծ զգացումն էլ հենց Ինքը ունի: Այնպես որ ես, օրինակ, հանգիստ եմ Աստծո համար` Նա բոլորովին էլ վիրավորող չէ: Չնայած դու կարող ես իմ խոսքերն "ամենայի" մասին հետ վերադարձնել ինձ ու ասել, իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Նա նաև ամենավիրավորվողն է... Բայց դա արդեն անհնար է, որովհետև մինչև Նա դրան կհասներ, Նա արդեն իսկ Ամենասիրող Ծնողն է: :Smile: 




> Նետը..


.
Նետը` ի՞նչ, եղբայրս...
Եթե դու ինձ հարց տաս, իսկ ես քեզ ասեմ, որ մեկ է չես հասկանալու, ու չպատասխանեմ, - իմ ի՞նչ է հարգանքի արժանի...
Գիտե՞ս ինչ կասեմ, Մայք ջան. եթե դու ինձ ասես, որ ես չեմ հասկանա, ես անմիջապես կկասկածեմ, արդյո՞ք դու հասկանում ես այն, ինչ ես "չեմ հասկանա"...
Իհարկե, ես Ներտի չասածը չհասկացա... :Xeloq: 




> Իսկ քեզ կասեմ. դատելով քո մյուս աշխատություններից, թարգմանություններից, գրառումներից, դու աստվածաշնչին տեղյակ ես միայն հարևանցի կերպով՝ այդ են վկայում մեր մի քանի գրառումներում նոր կտակարանից արված մեջբերումներդ, որոնք ամբողջական չեն, կամ լրիվ որիշ բառերով են ներկայացված և օտար միտք են արտահայտում։ Սակայն տեսնում եմ մեծ ձգտում՝ Անվերջին ճանաչել։
> Աստծու խոսքը ճիշտ ընկալելու համար, նախ վերստին ծնվել է հարկավոր, որը տեղի է ունենում ոչ թե մարդու ցանկությամբ և կրքից, այլ երկնային հորից։


Ճիշտ ես, ես հարևանցի եմ տեղյակ, Մայք ջան...
Բայց ես հավատացյալ չեմ ու ոչ էլ կրոնավոր և դա ինձ ներելի է: Եվ սակայն, առնվազն երկու անգամ ծայրից ծայր կարդացել եմ Աստվածաշունչը, էլ չասենք, որ թե այն (և ոչ թե մեկ լեզվով) և թե Նոր Կտակարանը միշտ գրասեղանիս են... 
Իսկ երբ հիշատակածդ հարգանքի արժանի, հավատացյալ և "տեղյակ" Նետն ասում է, որ լրիվ չի կարդացել Աստվածաշունչը... Ես նույնիսկ ծիծաղել չեմ կարող նրա վրա, ես կարող եմ միայն ողբալ նրան...
Չէ, ես չեմ ասում, որ ամեն մարդ պարտավոր է Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ: Բայց քեզ չի՞ թվում, որ ամեն հավատացյալ պարտավոր է... 
Թե չէ ինչի՞ն ես հավատում, Մայք ջան... Քեզ չի՞ թվում, որ հավատը որոշակիորեն լուրջ բան է և ծաղրելի է ոչ թե մի երկու ոչ-հավատացյալի ծաղրալի ու ցինիկ արտահայտությունը, այլ առավել ծաղրելի է լսելով հավատացյալ լինելը: 




> Շատ կարելի է գրել այստեղ, բայց այսքանն էլ պետք է որ բավարարի, բացատրելու իմ խիստ բացասական կարծիքը սույն նյութի վերաբերյալ։


Եվ չնայած քո խիստ բացասական կարծիքին, խնդրում եմ, հանդուրժող եղիր իմ և մյուսների հանդեպ...
Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու այստեղ ես ու կարելի է զրուցել քեզ հետ:
Քո ասածների վրա կարելի է մտածել: Քո ասածները կարոն մարդու ստիպել/օգնել փոխել իր նախկին մոտեցումը հարցին, նոր եզրակացությունների գալ ու նման լիքը դրական բաներ: Եվ բոլորովին հետաքրքիր չէ նետերի ու հովարսների հետ հենց այս պատճառով, որ գալիս, դեմ են տալիս մի երկու ցիտատ ու փախչում, պատճառաբանելով, թե մենք բան չենք հասկանա:
Ես մի բան գիտեմ հաստատ. 
եթե դու հասկացել ես, ուրեմն ինձ էլ կհասկացնես: 
Եթե ցանկանաս: :Smile:

----------


## Micke

> Ժառը այդ չի ասում: Այպիսի եզրահանգման դու ես գալիս, ցավոք...
> Ժառն ասում է, որ դա հավատացյալի մոլորությունն է, որ մարդ բարի է Աստծո շնորհիվ, որ եթե Աստված չլիներ, մարդը բարի չէր լինի: Դա մոլորություն է, որովհետև հենա լիքը բարի աթեիստներ կան, որ առանց Աստծո էլ բարի են:
> Ես չեմ ասում, որ ըստ իս, Ժառն ամեն ինչում ճիշտ է, բայց դու հաստատ ճիշտ չես Ժառի վերաբերյալ այս հարցում: Նա բավական նրբանկատ է ցանկացած մարդու այդպես չվիրավորելու համար...


Սամ, Սամ... Այսպիսի եզրահանգման ես գալիս եմ, հիմնվելով Ժառի խոսքերին։ Ուշադիր հետևիր նրա մտքերի շարադրանքին. Նա օգտագործում է հավանաբար բառը, որն ինքնին ենթադրություն է։ Այսինքն նա իր մատից ծծած ենթադրության հիման վրա ստեղծում է մի ամբողջ թեզ, որ հավատացյալները վատ բաներ չեն անում զուտ վախից ելնելով, այլապես մեծ հաճույքով կանեին։ 
Նա ամբողջացնում է բոլոր, կրկնում եմ՝ բոլոր հավատացյալներին մի ընդհանուր գարշահոտ սուպի մեջ։ Դու կարող ե՞ս զուտ ենթադրության վրա հիմնվելով տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդկանց պիտակավորել ու մեղադրել վախկոտության, թաքցրած ստորության, դաժանության (լավ էլ վատ բաներ կանեյին, եթե Աստծուց չվախենային) մեջ։
Մի եղիր հիմար արարքներ կատարողի կամ խոսողի փաստաբանը՝ անշնորհակալ գործ է։ Ֆորրեստ Գամպն ասում է«հիմարը դա հիմարություն անողն է, ես ընդամենը ապուշ եմ» 
Ես ասացի որ Կային հարգանքի արժանի մտքեր արտահայտող մարդիկ այդ թեմայում։ Նրանց միտքը մեջբերեմ երկու խոսքով «եթե մեր լավ արարքի հիմքում ընկած է "որովհետև" բառը, այսինքն ես լավ եմ վարվում՝ որովհետև... դա արդեն անընդունելի է»։
Լինի հավատացյալ կամ անհավատ, մեր արարքները արդյունք են մեր ինտելեկտի, բարոյականության մեր սեփական ընկալման և ինտերպրետացիայի, դաստիարակության չափի։
Նա հարցադրում է կատարում և դրանով ցանկանում վատ գույներով ներկել հավատացալներին, իսկ անհավատներին նա ներկայացնում է որպես "պռադվինուտիներ" ովքեր բարձր բարոյական նորմերի են տիրապետում առանց Աստծու։ Խոճկորային ուրախությամբ թավալ տալով անգիտության ցեխի մեջ, նա ենթադրում, ապա իր իսկ ենթադրությունը հաստատում է, որ հավատացյալները զսպաշապիկի մեջ գտնվող մանյակներ են։ Նրանց միայն ազատ արձակիր և տե՛ս թե ինչ չարիքներ կգործեն։
Միգուցե նա նրբանկատ է, սակայն միայն իր պես մտածողների հանդեպ։




> Հա, Մայք ջան, իհարկե. ծաղրի պահեր էլ կան, կա նաև ցինիզմ, կա հումոր, - բա ինչպե՞ս առանց այդ ամենի... ամեն մեկն իր մոտեցումն ունի հարցին...
> Եթե խոսքը գնա, ասենք, Սերժի, կամ Օբամայի, կամ հարևանիդ/ս, կամ ընկերոջս/դ մասին, մենք հանդուրժողաբար ամեն ինչ էլ կլսենք, ճի՞շտ է, թե լավը, թե վատը: Բայց ինչու՞, հենց խոսքը գնում է Աստծո մասին, չի կարելի հանգիստ տարբեր կարծիքներ լսել, և ի՞նչ պարտադիր է, որ բոլորը քեզ պես գերազանց ճանաչեն Աստվածաշունչը...
> Ի՞նչ կլիներ էս աշխարհի վիճակը, եթե բոլորը գերազանց մաթեմաթիկոսներ լինեին, օրինակ... Աստված մի արասցե, չէ՞...
> Իսկ իմ կարծիքը. մենք բոլորս` Աստծո մասնիկներն ենք ու Աստծո պարունակությունը, և ուրեմն ամենն, ինչ ունենք մեր մեջ` դա էլ Աստծոնն է, այսինքն Աստված`ամեն ինչի ամենան է, այսինքն, նաև ամենամեծ ծաղրողն է Աստված, և հումորի ամենամեծ զգացումն էլ հենց Ինքը ունի: Այնպես որ ես, օրինակ, հանգիստ եմ Աստծո համար` Նա բոլորովին էլ վիրավորող չէ: Չնայած դու կարող ես իմ խոսքերն "ամենայի" մասին հետ վերադարձնել ինձ ու ասել, իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Նա նաև ամենավիրավորվողն է... Բայց դա արդեն անհնար է, որովհետև մինչև Նա դրան կհասներ, Նա արդեն իսկ Ամենասիրող Ծնողն է:


Սամ ես քեզ ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում։ Դու արդարացնում ես անարդար ծաղրը և ցինիզմը, համարում դա ընդամենը հումո՞ր։ Ուզու՞մ ես ասել« դե լավ հա, ինչ եք խառնվել իրար, մի քիչ վրեքներդ կայֆավատ կլինենք, կղժժանք ու պրծ»։
Բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ աստվածաշունչն անգիր իմանալ, չնայած ամեն իրեն կիրթ համարող մարդու համար դա նախընտրելի է։
Բայց եթե գաղափար չունես ոչ հոգևոր կյանքից, ոչ մարդկանցից, ոչ էլ աստվածաշնչից, ուրեմն քիթդ էլ մի խոթիր այնտեղ, որտեղ քեզ չեն հրավիրել։ Եթե մաթեմատիկայից իմ գիտելիքները հազիվ բավարարում են որ խանութում ստացած մանրը հաշվեմ, ես չեմ բացի պրոֆեսորներին հարիր թեմաներ, ոչ էլ կխցկվեմ նրանց խոսակցության մեջ։ Իհարկե աշխարհը չի կարող լցված լինել միայն մաթեմատիկոսներով ու աստվածաբաններով։ Հարկավոր են նաև տաքսու վարորդներ, մսագործներ, կոմպի հետևում առավոտից-երեկո նստած գործազուրկներ, հիմար-հիմար դուրս տվողներ և այլն...




> Սկսեմ ինձանից:
> Երբ ես ասում եմ, որ Աստվածաշնչյան Աստծոն չեմ ընդունում, նկատի ունեմ առաջին հերթին հինկտակարանային Աստծոն, ու դա արդեն ասել եմ կարծես... Ու հիմնական քննարկումներում էլ` համարյա բոլորը, այդ թվում նաև Վիստը, կարծում եմ, նույնպես նկատի ունեն հենց նրան, թե կուզես, կոնկրետացնելու համար եկ կոչենք նրան իր իսկ անունով. հրեաների Եհովային, - նույնիսկ ոչ թե Յահվեին, քանզի սրանք արդեն իսկ տարբեր աստվածություններ են:
> Իսկ դու քո մեջբերումն անում ես Նոր Կտակարանից, այսինքն, բերում ես Հիսուսի խոսքերը, ով եկել էր բացահայտելու Իրական Աստծոն, իսկ վերջինիս հաշվով, ես էլ քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ այո, Նա` սեր է:
> Բայց... կներես, լավ չեմ հիշում, քանզի ես քեզ պես Աստվածաշնչի գիտակ չեմ անկասկած. միգուցէ հիշեցնե՞ս... հաճա՞խ է արդյոք Մովսեսը հիշատակում "Սիրող Աստծոն"...


Ես արդեն իմ նախորդ գրությունում նկատեցի, որ Աստծուն և նրա խոսքը ճանաչելու համար, հարկավոր է սկզբից վերստին ծնվել, որովհետև մարմնից ծնվածը հասկանում է մարմնավորը՝ ասել կուզի ֆիզիկականը, իսկ հոգուց ծնվածը ընկալում է հոգևորը։
ՆԱ ՈՎ ՀՈԳՈՒՑ ԾՆՎԵՑ, ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՊԱՐԾԵՆԱԼ ԹԵ ԻՆՔԸ ԼԱՎՆ ԷՐ ԵՎ ՀԵՆՑ ԱՅԴ ՊԱՏՃԱՌՈՎ ԷԼ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ԻՐԵՆ ԸՆՏՐԵՑ։
Սա նրա համա եմ գրում, որ չմտածես թե ուզում եմ ասել, վերստին ծնվածներն ավելի լավ մարդիկ են իրենց որակական հատկանիշներով։ Այստեղ հարցը լավ կամ վատ մարդու մեջ չէ, այլ ընտրության։ 
Աստվածաշնչի երկակի և տարբեր լեզուներով ընթերցանությունը չի, որ օգնում է մեզ հասկանալ թե ով է Աստված, այլ հայտնությունը։
«Իսկ շնչավոր մարդը (ոչ հոգևոր) Աստծու հոգու բաները չի ընդունում, որովհետև դրանք իր համար հիմարություն են ու չի կարող հասկանալ, որովհետև դրանք հոգևոր կերպով են քննվում»։ Ա կորընթացիս 2։14.

Արի Յահվեյի կամ ՅՀՎ-Ի և Եհովայի մասին չքննարկենք, այլապես պետք է մեջբերումներ կատարեմ հրեական աղբյուրներից և թորայից։ 

Հարցնում ես արդյո՞ք Մովսեսը Աստծո բարության մասին խոսում է։  :Smile:  Հենց Մովսեսն է, որ օրենքների մեջ բազմիցիս ներկայացնում է Աստծո սերն ու բարությունը հանդեպ մարդուն, հիշիր տաս պատվիրանները թեկուզ։
Իսկ կոնկրետ ցիտատ Մովսեսից ահա «Տերը նրա առջևից անցավ, և նա (Մովսեսը) աղաղակեց. Տե՛րը, Տե՛ր Աստվածը, ողորմած ու բարերար, երկայնամիտ ու առատ ողորմությունով ու ճշմարտությունով, հազարներին ողորմություն ու բարություն անող, անօրենությունն ու հանցանքը ներող, բայց անզիղջ հանցավորին ամենևին անպարտ չի թողնում, այլ պատժում մինչև չորրորդ սերունդ»
Հին կտակարանում Դավիդը չէ՞ր, որ երգում Է «Տերն է իմ բարի հովիվը» Սաղմ.23

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Հիսուսին, ապա «Սկզբից էր Բանը (խոսքը, բանականությունը), և Բանն Աստծու մոտ էր, և Բանը Աստված էր։» Հովհ 1։1
Համեմատի՛ր «Սկզբում Աստված երկինքն ու երկիրը ստեղծեց» Ծննդ 1։1 
Հարց է առաջանում՝ ինչի՞ սկզբում։ Ամեն բանի արարչագործության սկզբու՞մ, թե մեր մոլորակի ստեղծման սկզբում, Որն էլ վկայում է Եբրայերեն "Բե Ռեշիդ" ամենի սկզբում արտահայտությունը։ 

Դու չես կարող Հիսուսին անվանել բարի և մաժամանակ Հորը չար, քանի որ «Ես և հայրը մեկ ենք» Հովհ 10։30, «Հավատացեք ինձ, որ ես և հայրը մեկ ենք» Հովհ 14։11.
Հիսուսը ներկա էր արարչագործությանը և նրա ակտիվ մասնակիցն էր, Նա՛ էր, որ կարմիր ծովը ճեղքեց, Նա՛ էր, որ տաս աղետները Եգիպտոսի վրա բերեց, Նա՛ էր, որ Մովսեսի հետ լեռան վրա հանդիպեց և պատիրանները տվեց։ Նա՛ էր, որ Քաննանի ժողովուրդներին՝ որոնց մեջ բոլոր պղծությունները ծաղկում էին, սկսած մանկապղծությունից մինչև մանուկների զոհաբերում, կոտորել տվեց, և ի վերջո Նա՛ էր որ, բորոտին բժշկեց, պոռնիկին ներեց, մեռելներին հարություն տվեց, իր կյանքը զոհեց, որպեսզի իր այդ զոհն ընդունողը նոր շանս ստանա։ 
Ես երբ որ գրում էի որ դու Աստծո խոսքը հարևանցի գիտես, նկատի ունեի ոչ թե պարունակության մասին, այլ այդ պարունակության հայտնության։ 
Ես պատրաստ եմ օգնելու հասկանալ աստվածաբանական խրթին հարցերը,սակայն դրա նախադրյալն է սովորելու պատրաստակամությունը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մայք... երևի երկու ժամից ավել քեզ պատասխան էի գրել... ու կորցրեցի... համակարգչի մեջ վիրուս կա, մեկ-մեկ նման խաղեր խաղում է գլխիս... Շատ եմ զայրացել հիմա իզուր ջանքերիս վրա, այնպես որ, թող մնա վաղը, լա՞վ...
 :Sad:

----------


## Զաքար

> Սամ, Սամ... Այսպիսի եզրահանգման ես գալիս եմ, հիմնվելով Ժառի խոսքերին։ Ուշադիր հետևիր նրա մտքերի շարադրանքին. Նա օգտագործում է հավանաբար բառը, որն ինքնին ենթադրություն է։ Այսինքն նա իր մատից ծծած ենթադրության հիման վրա ստեղծում է մի ամբողջ թեզ, որ հավատացյալները վատ բաներ չեն անում զուտ վախից ելնելով, այլապես մեծ հաճույքով կանեին։ 
> Նա ամբողջացնում է բոլոր, կրկնում եմ՝ բոլոր հավատացյալներին մի ընդհանուր գարշահոտ սուպի մեջ։ Դու կարող ե՞ս զուտ ենթադրության վրա հիմնվելով տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդկանց պիտակավորել ու մեղադրել վախկոտության, թաքցրած ստորության, դաժանության (լավ էլ վատ բաներ կանեյին, եթե Աստծուց չվախենային) մեջ։
> Մի եղիր հիմար արարքներ կատարողի կամ խոսողի փաստաբանը՝ անշնորհակալ գործ է։ Ֆորրեստ Գամպն ասում է«հիմարը դա հիմարություն անողն է, ես ընդամենը ապուշ եմ» 
> Ես ասացի որ Կային հարգանքի արժանի մտքեր արտահայտող մարդիկ այդ թեմայում։ Նրանց միտքը մեջբերեմ երկու խոսքով «եթե մեր լավ արարքի հիմքում ընկած է "որովհետև" բառը, այսինքն ես լավ եմ վարվում՝ որովհետև... դա արդեն անընդունելի է»։
> Լինի հավատացյալ կամ անհավատ, մեր արարքները արդյունք են մեր ինտելեկտի, բարոյականության մեր սեփական ընկալման և ինտերպրետացիայի, դաստիարակության չափի։
> Նա հարցադրում է կատարում և դրանով ցանկանում վատ գույներով ներկել հավատացալներին, իսկ անհավատներին նա ներկայացնում է որպես "պռադվինուտիներ" ովքեր բարձր բարոյական նորմերի են տիրապետում առանց Աստծու։ Խոճկորային ուրախությամբ թավալ տալով անգիտության ցեխի մեջ, նա ենթադրում, ապա իր իսկ ենթադրությունը հաստատում է, որ հավատացյալները զսպաշապիկի մեջ գտնվող մանյակներ են։ Նրանց միայն ազատ արձակիր և տե՛ս թե ինչ չարիքներ կգործեն։
> Միգուցե նա նրբանկատ է, սակայն միայն իր պես մտածողների հանդեպ։



Լսիր, քավության նոխազ, էդ որտե՞ղ է Ժառը բոլոր հավատացյալներին մեկ դարձնում։ Քեզ արդեն շատ չեղա՞վ մարդկանց կպնելու համար։ Գուցե ծծելու գործողության հետ դու լուրջ խնդիրներ ունես, որ այդպիսի ոգևորվածությամբ ես արտահայտվում դրա մասին։
Կիրթ լինելուց ես խոսում, մինչդեռ սատկում ես տկլոր տրամաբանության մեջ, դեռ չեմ ասում, որ մինչև վիզդ թաթախված ես անասնական բնազդների մեջ։
Գնա հոգեվերլուծողի մոտ, հավանաբար մասնագետը կկարողանա գլուխդ մտցնել պատճառը, թե ինչու ես կարդում այն, ինչը գրված չէ։

----------


## Micke

> Լսիր, քավության նոխազ, էդ որտե՞ղ է Ժառը բոլոր հավատացյալներին մեկ դարձնում։ Քեզ արդեն շատ չեղա՞վ մարդկանց կպնելու համար։ Գուցե ծծելու գործողության հետ դու լուրջ խնդիրներ ունես, որ այդպիսի ոգևորվածությամբ ես արտահայտվում դրա մասին։
> Կիրթ լինելուց ես խոսում, մինչդեռ սատկում ես տկլոր տրամաբանության մեջ, դեռ չեմ ասում, որ մինչև վիզդ թաթախված ես անասնական բնազդների մեջ։
> Գնա հոգեվերլուծողի մոտ, հավանաբար մասնագետը կկարողանա գլուխդ մտցնել պատճառը, թե ինչու ես կարդում այն, ինչը գրված չէ։


Զաքար չէմ իջնի նկուղային մակարդակիդ ու չեմ պատասխանի ըստ արժանվույն, չնայած խոսքն ասում է «հիմարին իր հիմարությանը համապատասխան պատասխանիր, որ իրեն իմաստուն չզգա», բայց դե ինչպես ասացի, այդպես չեմ վարվի, չնայած ակնհայտ ուզում ես անձիս կպնել։ 
Քավության նոխազ ե՞ս ինձ անվանում,  :Smile:  ես չեմ քավության նոխազը, այլ Հիսուսը, հասցեով շփոթվել ես երիտասարդ։ 
Մատից ենթադրություն ծծելն ու ուրիշ բան ծծելու մեջ տարբերությունը չես կարողանու՞մ գտնել, ուրեմն ջանք էլ մի արա, եթե մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել, ուրեմն այդպես էլ կմնա։
Տկլոր տրամաբանություն ես ասում, բայց բացի լրբի պես ճղճղալուց, փաստեր չես բերում։ Ինտելեկտդ բավարարում է՞, փաստարկներս հակափաստարկներովդ սխալ հանի, ոչ բերանդ շաղ տուր։ 
Ո՞ր անասնական բնազդս տեսար իմ գրածների մեջ։ Պատասխանիր առանց ջղաձգվելու, հանդարտ ու փաստերով։ 
Նորից կրկնեմ, եթե առանձնապես ուշ ես գլխի ընկնում՝ այն ինչ կարդացել եմ, հատիկ հատիկ շարադրել եմ ու բացատրել նաև իմ վրդովմունքի պատճառը։ 
Ես հասկանում եմ քո վրդովմունքի պատճառը, բայց ցույց տուր ինտելեկտդ և լեզուդ շաղ մի տուր։ 
Հայհոյել բոլորս էլ կարող ենք, այնպես որ աշխատիր կիրթ խոսել։ Իսկ եթե չես կարող, ուրեմն մի խառնվիր մեծերի խոսակցությանը։

----------


## Զաքար

> Զաքար չէմ իջնի նկուղային մակարդակիդ ու չեմ պատասխանի ըստ արժանվույն, չնայած խոսքն ասում է «հիմարին իր հիմարությանը համապատասխան պատասխանիր, որ իրեն իմաստուն չզգա», բայց դե ինչպես ասացի, այդպես չեմ վարվի, չնայած ակնհայտ ուզում ես անձիս կպնել։





> Տկլոր տրամաբանություն ես ասում, բայց բացի լրբի պես ճղճղալուց, փաստեր չես բերում։ Ինտելեկտդ բավարարում է՞


Լսիր, քավության նոխազ, գիտե՞ս, իմ կարճլիկ կյանքում քանի-քանի՜ քո պես սուտ բարեպաշտի եմ հանդիպել ...

Իմ ո՞ր միտումից մակարդակս չափեցիր, այն որ քեզ փորձեցի զսպե՞լ, թե՞ որ քո գրառմանը համապատասխան ձևով արձագանքեցի։ 



> Քավության նոխազ ե՞ս ինձ անվանում,  ես չեմ քավության նոխազը, այլ Հիսուսը, հասցեով շփոթվել ես երիտասարդ։


Գրառումներիցդ մեկում ասեցիր, որ կարող ես «Աստվածաշնչի» խրթին թեմաներով տալ բացատրություններ, մինչդեռ մինչև հիմա դեռ չգիտես, որ հավատացյալները մասնավորապես թունդ քրիստոնայաները Քրիստոսներ են։ 




> Մատից ենթադրություն ծծելն ու ուրիշ բան ծծելու մեջ տարբերությունը չես կարողանու՞մ գտնել, ուրեմն ջանք էլ մի արա, եթե մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել, ուրեմն այդպես էլ կմնա


Քո ասած ուրիշ բան ծծող մարդու և քո պես ագրեսիվ մարդու միջև ես բացահայտ կապ եմ տեսնում, Մայք։ 



> Ինտելեկտդ բավարարում է՞, փաստարկներս հակափաստարկներովդ սխալ հանի, ոչ բերանդ շաղ տուր։


Մայք, իսկ դու պատրա՞ստ ես դրան, ես որ քո մասին այդեպս չեմ կարծում։ Համենայն դեպս, քո էս թեմայում կատարած գրառումներդ չեն խոսում քո օգտին։



> Ո՞ր անասնական բնազդս տեսար իմ գրածների մեջ։ Պատասխանիր առանց ջղաձգվելու, հանդարտ ու փաստերով։


Անհանդուրժողականությունդ, որն ի դեպ, Քրիստոսի մոտ էլ է խիստ արտահայտված, ինձ համար ոչ այլ ինչ, եթե ոչ անասնական վարքի քողարկում։ Դուք չեք կարողանում ձեզանից տարբերի հետ հարաբերվել, ամեն գնով փորձում եք ոչնչացնել դիմացինին, կարծես դուք ոչինչ չգիտեք անհատականության մասին։ Դուք ոչնչացնում եք ամեն բան, ինչը ձեր գաղափարների հետ ներդաշնակ չի, որոնց, որպես կանոն ընկալում եք որպես մոլախոտ, որը նաև ձեր արդարացումն է, որի հիման վրա էլ ոչնչացնում եք, ինչպես դա արվում է վայրի բնության մեջ ՝ վերացնել անառողջներին։



> Նորից կրկնեմ, եթե առանձնապես ուշ ես գլխի ընկնում՝ այն ինչ կարդացել եմ, հատիկ հատիկ շարադրել եմ ու բացատրել նաև իմ վրդովմունքի պատճառը։


Մայք, քո գրառման բնույթը, ոչ թե դժգոհության արտահայտություն է, այլ ագրեսիայի դրսևորում։ Համենայնդեպս, դժգոհության ժամանակ չեն վիրավորում, առավել ևս քեզ համար բացարձակ հարիր չէ, քանի որ քեզ քրիստոնյայի տեղ ես դրել։



> Ես հասկանում եմ քո վրդովմունքի պատճառը, բայց ցույց տուր ինտելեկտդ և լեզուդ շաղ մի տուր։


Եվ ո՞րն է ըստ քեզ։

Իսկ ըստ իս, եթե հասկանայիր, գուցեև հենց սկզբից լրբի պես ճղճղալուդ փոխարեն մարդկայնորեն դժգոհությունդ արտահայտեիր։

----------


## Micke

> Լսիր, քավության նոխազ, գիտե՞ս, իմ կարճլիկ կյանքում քանի-քանի՜ քո պես սուտ բարեպաշտի եմ հանդիպել ...
> 
> Իմ ո՞ր միտումից մակարդակս չափեցիր, այն որ քեզ փորձեցի զսպե՞լ, թե՞ որ քո գրառմանը համապատասխան ձևով արձագանքեցի։


Առաջին պորթկումով որոշեցի քեզ պատասխանել, բայց հետո մտածեցի որ չէ, չարժէ՛ հիմարի հետ բանավիճել, որովհետև աշխարհի ամենադժվար բանը, դա ղամմազին խելք բացատրելն է։ 
Իհարկե կարող եմ քեզ փաստարկ առ փաստարկ պատասխանել, հասկացնել թե դու ով ես։ Նախկին գրածներս եթե աչքով անցկացնես, կտեսնես որ կարող եմ շատ երկար ու հանգամանալից գրել, լեզուս էլ սուր է, կարող եմ մրմռացնլ, բայց դու դրանից քեզ շատ լավ կզգաս, որ քեզ մարդատեղ են դնում ու հետդ երկար-բարակ հայհոյվում։ Սա ասում եմ, որ հետագա հայհոյախառը գրածներիդ պատասխան չստանալուց, չմտածես թե լեզվակոխ արեցիր, այլ որ քեզ պարզապես արհամարում են։ 
Այնպես որ զաքար հեռու խաղա, աշխատիր ոտքի տակ չընկնես։ Մեծ ձյաձյաների խոսակցություններին էլ մի խառնվիր։ Վայելիր քո կարճլիկ կյանքը, ո՞վ իմանա, վաղը ռակով հիվանդանալ կա, ավտոյի տակ ընկնել կա, քարաճիկի բորբոքում ստանալ կա, կարճ ասած տղա ջան... բերանդ սրբիր, շատ է աղտոտ։

----------


## Զաքար

> Առաջին պորթկումով որոշեցի քեզ պատասխանել, բայց հետո մտածեցի որ չէ, չարժէ՛ հիմարի հետ բանավիճել, որովհետև աշխարհի ամենադժվար բանը, դա ղամմազին խելք բացատրելն է։ 
> Իհարկե կարող եմ քեզ փաստարկ առ փաստարկ պատասխանել, հասկացնել թե դու ով ես։ Նախկին գրածներս եթե աչքով անցկացնես, կտեսնես որ կարող եմ շատ երկար ու հանգամանալից գրել, լեզուս էլ սուր է, կարող եմ մրմռացնլ, բայց դու դրանից քեզ շատ լավ կզգաս, որ քեզ մարդատեղ են դնում ու հետդ երկար-բարակ հայհոյվում։ Սա ասում եմ, որ հետագա հայհոյախառը գրածներիդ պատասխան չստանալուց, չմտածես թե լեզվակոխ արեցիր, այլ որ քեզ պարզապես արհամարում են։ 
> Այնպես որ զաքար հեռու խաղա, աշխատիր ոտքի տակ չընկնես։ Մեծ ձյաձյաների խոսակցություններին էլ մի խառնվիր։ Վայելիր քո կարճլիկ կյանքը, ո՞վ իմանա, վաղը ռակով հիվանդանալ կա, ավտոյի տակ ընկնել կա, քարաճիկի բորբոքում ստանալ կա, կարճ ասած տղա ջան... բերանդ սրբիր, շատ է աղտոտ։


Մայք, այ ես իրոք չեմ կարող իջնել քո աստիճանին, այն պատճառով, որ դա տգեղ է ու զավեշտալի։ 
Միայն ասեմ, որ ի տարբերություն քեզ ես մտադիր չեմ եղել քո անձին կպնելու և չեմ էլ կպել, լարվածության պատճառն էլ ինքդ ես եղել։ ԵՒ այժմ էլ այդքան տղամարդկություն չունես դա ընդունելու, սակայն փոխարենը դու վերագրում ես ինձ հատկանիշներ, որոնք քոնն են ու որոնց հիման վրա էլ կառուցված է քո ամբողջ ներաշխարհային հայեցողությունը։ 
Ի դեպ, սուր ու մրմուռ առաջացնող լեզվիդ ցուցադրումը ինձ հիշացրեց ևս մեկ կենդանական վարք, շնիկներն էլ ատամ են ցույց տալիս, երբ փորձում են դիմացինին ասել, որ պաշտպանվում են, ագրեսիվ են տրամադրված և այլն։ 
ԵՒ ամենևին էլ խոհեմ չէ, ընդհակառակը նվաստ է, ամոթի է արժանի նա ով փորձ է  անում որոշակի դժբախտություններով սպառնալ կամ այլ կերպ ասած աստվածավախություն ներշնչել այն մարդու մեջ, ով մեղմ ասած արհամարհած ունի քո պատկերացրած աստծուն։

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ոնց եմ սիրում էս թեման  :Love: 
Հա թեկուզ աստված կա էլ, ինչի լինել լավը: 
Մեկ ա վերջում կասեք ներող, չէի ուզում, կգնաք դրախտ:

----------

Պիրիտ (21.09.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Էս ուր հասաք, ժողովուրդ... :Sad:  :Shok: 

Զաքար, խնդրում եմ, վերջ տուր, սիրելիս...

Մայք, ինչպես կարելի է...
Երեկվա քեզ գրելիքս կորցրեցի այն պահին, երբ ուզում էի ասել, որ դադարում եմ պաշտպանել Ժառին և մյուսներին, քանի որ գնալով դու ավելի ես ոգևորվում և հիմա արդեն նրանց պաշտպանելը` քեզ վիրավորել է դառնալու... Երևի թե չպետք է նահանջեի, և այդ ժամանակ, հնարավոր է, Զաքարը կուրծքը դեմ չտար... Ինձ մեղավոր եմ զգում հիմա...

Հետաքրքիր թեմա էիր մեջ գցել` վերածնվելու մասին... Ոգևորեցիր նույնիսկ մի պահ, ուզում էի խոսենք այդ մասին... Չէ, քո դասերի կարիքն իհարկե, չունեմ, - ուղղակի սկզբում էնքան դուր եկավ ասածդ, որ ես մտածեցի, որ ինչու՞ չէ, միգուցէ քրիստոնեությամբ էլ կարելի է վերածնվել... Չէ՞ որ նորածինների մասին վերջիվերջո Հիսուս է ասել.

_"Հիսուս տեսավ նորածինների, որ կաթ էին ծծում: Նա ասաց իր աշակերտներին. Այս նորածինները, որ կաթ են ծծում, նման են նրանց, ովքեր արքայություն են մտնում: 
Աշակերտներն ասացին նրան. Ուրեմն ի՞նչ է, եթե մենք նորածիններ ենք, մենք արքայությու՞ն կմտնենք: 
Հիսուս ասաց նրանց. Երբ դուք սարքեք երկուսը մեկ, և երբ դուք ներսը կսարքեք ինչպես դուրսը, և դուրսը կսարքեք ինչպես ներսը, և վերևը կսարքեք ինչպես ներքևը, և երբ տղամարդուն ու կնոջը կսարքեք մեկ, որպեսզի տղամարդը չլինի տղամարդ 
և կինը չլինի կին, [...] այդ ժամանակ դուք (արքայություն) կմտնեք":_

Բայց ես մոռացա մի պահ, որ Հիսուս` քրիստոնեության մասին ոչինչ չգիտեր... Չնայած կասկածում էր, որ Պետրոսից բան դուրս չի գա... Լավ, էս մասին վերջ տամ:

Չէ, երևի թե քրիստոնեությունը վերածնվելու հարցում օգնական լինել չի կարող, - համենայն դեպս դու`դրա ապացույցը չեղար, չվերածնվեցիր, ցավոք... Էն` հիշատակածդ "խոճկորայինից" հետո, ինքդ սկսեցիր թավալվել արդեն ինչ-որ ներքևներում: Սկզբում մտածեցի բանի տեղ չդնել, բայց այսօր տեսա, որ իմ այս մոտ կես օրվա բացակայության ժամանակ, դու սկսել ես ավելի ու ավելի` կներես, - խորանալ նրա մեջ, ուր ընկել էիր... 

Կարծում եմ, չվերածնվեցիր, որովհետև տեղն եկած ժամանակ խոզերին ու մարգարիտներն ես հիշում, - իսկ դա դժվար թե օգնի այդ հարցում:
Իսկ եթե փորձեիր հիշել. "Սիրեցեք ձեր թշնամիներին..." Այդ դեպքում միգուցէ՞...

...Իրոք որ ափսոսում եմ, գիտե՞ս: Քեզ հետ հետաքրքիր զրույցներ էի ակնկալում...


Հ.Գ. Հա, մեկ էլ ինտելեկտից ու մակարդակից մի խոսիր, ինչ կլինի... Շաղ մի տուր այս ու այն կողմ, սիրամարգի փետուրների պես...
Երիտասարդ լինելն էլ մեղք չի: Ի՞նչ գիտես, թե դեմիդ երիտասարդը քո տարիքում ինչ բարձունքների է հասնելու... Կարծում եմ, դրանց մասին ես ու դու երազել անգամ անկարող ենք:

----------

Զաքար (13.09.2016)

----------

